# covaithe's E1: Death's Reach



## covaithe (Jul 23, 2009)

Chapter 1:  Zvomarana

IC OOC RG

The cast: 
 *Orelal "Massacre" Lunareth (CaBaNa)*:  Eladrin Wizard / Divine Oracle / Archlich
 *Sarenax the Reaper (Lord Sessadore)*:  Dragonborn Cleric / Angelic Avenger / Darklord
 *Kalas Graybeard (renau1g)*: Revenant (Human) Warden / Son of Mercy / Chosen of the Raven Queen
 *Kylek (Oni)*: Dragonborn Sorcerer / Blizzard Mage / Demigod
 *Batin (stonegod)*: Shadar-Kai Swordmage / Ghost Blade / Planeshaper
 *Anostor Duran*: Human Barbarian / Adroit Explorer / Eternal defender  (not complete)

The Dream

A temple on a mist-covered mountain, tall and still in pearly luminescence. A thousand ravens wheel above it in perfect silence.

A warrior in coal-black armor pounds at a sealed doorway with an enormous hammer. Against a mirrored altar, his shield rests: on a field of crimson, a black dragon's head.

You yourself, locked in battle against a dragon with scales like obsidian. Your comrades are cut down one by one, while ghosts wail in agony.

A series of seven locked gates. As your hand reaches toward the first, a sound startles you, and you turn...

A desolate plain beneath a leaden sky. You watch helplessly as a great black rock the size of a moon hurtles toward you; an impact the world will not survive.

Blackness, and a falling sensation. Acceleration, and anticipation as you race down, faster and faster, toward your heart's fondest dream. Then, disaster and despair: the way is blocked.​
[sblock=Massacre]The dream, again?  Strange, that even without physical synapses to spark randomly, dreams should come.  Or perhaps this is merely a memory of a previous dream.  Or...  perhaps a foreknowing, a slippage of your grip on the present?  It all seems so irrelevant, now.  Still, the habits of a lifetime of flesh cling stubbornly, and you bestir yourself.  Igor confirms that the preparations are complete.  You sense the energizing of the teleportation circle; that-which-is-to-be is now becoming that-which-was.  Shortly thereafter -- or is it shortly before? -- the wards at the boundaries of your domain shiver with recognition.  Your guests are arriving.

Another crosses your outer wards, one they do not recognize.  Another guest, or an intruder?  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sarenax]The images of the dream flash through your mind again as you approach Massacre's spire.  Strange that such fleeting visions should be so sharp, so hard to ignore.  Such portents can hardly be meaningless products of the imagination, mere mortal synapses misfiring in fatigued confusion.  Surely not.  There must be meaning, and if there is, you mean to find it.  

Massacre's domain provides no barrier or hindrance to your passage.  Indeed, the tower door slowly opens as you approach; held by a hunched, skeletal figure who bows as you approach.  "Welcome.  The mathter ecthpecth you."
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kylek]At last, alone.  An immense weight seems to lift from your shoulders as the door to your inner sanctum locks behind you.  A hundred minor decisions, petty squabbles, fawning sycophants, all cast aside and forgotten as quickly as... as the closing of a door.  

Your armor fits perfectly, its magic strengthening and supporting you.  Your pack settles into its place, familiar weight comforting and exciting.  Your stride lengthens as you pass through your secret tunnel, making your way to a teleportation circle you know won't be watched at this time of day.  The sigils for Massacre's tower are already flashing through your mind.

When the blackness of the between-place clears, the tower's familiar gloom surrounds you, unchanged from when you helped complete it, except perhaps a bit of dust.  The echoes of a quiet chime fade away; your arrival has been noticed. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalas]*"Orelal."* 

The memory of that one word, or the images that accompanied it, have not faded in your memory since you first felt it in your mind.  Nor has the mental fog that gripped you returned.  Clearly your purpose is not yet fulfilled.  A purpose; a task.  You dimly feel something, an emotion that, in a living creature, might be called anticipation.  

The same mysterious knowledge that placed the image of a forbidding tower in your mind guides you; you ride confidently, sure of the way, Gilthanas' flaming hooves burning past the endless miles of the Shadowfell.  Nothing disturbs you or bars your path, and after an interval of meaningless time, you arrive at the tower from your vision.  There is a minor tingle as you cross the boundaries of the place; your arrival has been noted.[/sblock]

[sblock=Batin]You cross a low ridge and behold a familiar landscape:  Massacre's tower in the Shadowfell.  Since the dreams began, this is the first place your wanderings have taken you that holds some significance to you.  Perhaps it is time for the place-you-are to be one with the place-to-be.  And if not, perhaps the wizard will have knowledge that will help shape your path.  

The wards part easily for you with only a whisper of recognition.  Your presence is known and welcome, for now at least.  The door opens as you approach, a skeletal figure waiting there in threadbare homespun.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]And we're off!  Minor quest: determine the meaning of the dream.  (Or in Kalas' case, the nature of your summons and the task laid before you.)
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 23, 2009)

Dense fog covers the whole of Domaine de Massacre, a boneyard maze, skeletal hands, heads, and torsos of various creatures create the confounding effect of constantly walking away from the tower at domain center. 
A shadowy outline is all that belies the tower in the center of the domain. A pyramid-like base gives a sturdy foundation to the tower, smoky tendrils of shadow crawl up the twisting spire like ferrofluids. By the third floor, the spire has become a cylinder rising until its tapered flat top.  
Only five foot by five foot, the top is a trap door entering the uppermost chamber of the tower. 
(Those with uncanny perception would notice an unblinking eye watching both the door, and the surrounding area of Domaine de Massacre, Those with invitations do not see fog, or boneyard maze, as they are illusions.)

The lowest chamber of the tower is also the largest, with ample space for mounts, pets, and other creatures that may poop on the floor, or walls. An artesian well flows into a hose at the far end, constantly filling an overflowing tub. The waxed leather shines in torchlight. A sign hangs above, instructing occupants to clean themselves before going upstairs. 
Nearby, a cabinet holds clothes of many unusual sizes; it’s as if giant’s regularly visited the tower. (Those with uncanny perception will notice an eye floating near the ceiling in the direct center of the room, constantly scanning for intrusion.)

Igor, the towers butler, never misses a creak as he opens the door for the each of the incoming guests, no matter which door they arrive at… The undead butler directs the clean guests directly up to the waiting area and the dirty guests toward the tub.

In the middle of the room on a raised platform is a large teleportation circle. Not so much drawn, as etched into the dais. A circular set of stairs lead to the second floor parlor. With plush couches and attractive end tables, the room invites guests to relax. An open bar stands at the far end of the room, with a motley assortment of strange drinks to imbibe. Near it lay a curiously shaped and textured chest… Torches rest behind opaque glass, giving a soft but illuminating glow to the room. In the center of the circular parlor an ornate Hookah sits on a small table, a plethora of herbs in small boxes rest nearby.

Somewhere in between the 2nd and uppermost floor is a room that no one save Orelal has entered. The Sepulcher, a marble altar with no adornment is the only item in the room. (Those with Uncanny perception will notice an eye floating above the altar, flickering as if about to call out at any moment)

Any door or window in the domain, is locked to intruders.

[sblock=ferrofluids]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me5Zzm2TXh4"]ferrofluids[/ame]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Tower without Obstacles]






[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Riding his trusted stead the nightmare Gilthanas through the barrier of Orelal's territory and smiles when he realized he's being watched. _"I much prefer them to know I'm coming"_ the revenant muses as he spurs on his stead towards the tower. 

Once there, Kalas Graybeard dismounts and leads Gilthanas to the front, rapping loudly on the door loudly with the butt of his silver longsword, preparing for whatever may come out. He does his best to hide the surprise when the undead servitor opens the door and invites him inside. Despite his misgivings about leaving his mount alone, Kalas was sure that the creature could look after itself and something about this place was familiar, although he couldn't quite place it.

Himself relatively clean, the Chosen of the Raven Queen ascended the stairs to the so called waiting room. Kalas still carried the Githyanki sword in his left hand, the darkwood shield in his right, while the protective black cloak draped behind him. His hood was thrown back and his long white hair (an unfortunate side effect of the recalling) hung over his broad shoulders. Kalas stood impossibly large for a human, nearly 8 feet tall, but he was also abnormally slender as if he hadn't ate for weeks. His skin was as pale as the moonlight and his eyes as black as coals. On the shield is a symbol that is immediately recognizable as The Raven Queen's. The ease at which he swung his blade and carried his shield belied his gauntness.

Standing in the room as still as a statue, Kalas waited for a few moments as he waited for whatever he was sent for. He concentrates for a moment and the silver sword crackles with soft purple lightning. Growing impatient he calls out *"Orelal!"* in a deep, booming voice, his eyes beginning to glow with an unearthly white light as he prepared for the reaction.

[sblock=Kalas]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Symbol on Shield]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Gilthanas]




[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 23, 2009)

A dragonborn, towering nearly seven feet tall with shoulders almost five feet wide, a behemoth of muscle and metal, approaches the tower. His scales and talons are black as jet, only his glowing purple eyes showing any relief from the black. He wears scale mail which exaggerates his already impressive frame and matches the shade of his scales - it's hard to tell where the armor stops and the scales begin. A similarly black cloak with jagged, tattered edges flutters around him, seeming to suck in light, making it darker than the sky on a moonless night. Around his neck is a heavy cord, on the end of which is a stone weight attached to a large raven's feather. Protruding above his right shoulder are two handles, one slim and straight, the other thicker and curving slightly. On his hip is a large pouch - big enough to be a backpack for a normal-sized mortal. 

During his short trip to the tower, Sarenax has been mulling over his dreams and recalling Orelal. _I wonder what the wizard has been doing these past years that he has been so secluded for. How long has it been since I was last here, helping establish the wards? A year? No, at least two. But it matters not. I have not come for a courtesy call on an old companion. What Orelal does is no concern of mine unless he crosses the will of the Raven Queen. _As his reminiscing comes to a close, he comes back to his reason for coming here. A final thought crosses his mind before he settles into patient waiting: _My Dark Lady, I pray we find the meaning of these dreams ... no, they are more than dreams. Visions._

When the doors to the tower swing open before him he barely acknowledges the butler with a muttered, "Igor," not even looking at it. He stalks into the tower, taking note of the flaming steed in the entry room, each step making a small 'thud' more felt than heard. _Someone has arrived ... or Orelal has a new pet._ The ebony dragonborn ascends the first staircase to the waiting room, where he sees his old companion ... but not the one he was expecting. "Kalas?" Sarneax rumbles. Face calm, the dragonborn assesses the armed human, _No, not human anymore_. His arm reaches to the curved handle behind his shoulder and pulls it free in a startlingly fast movement for a creature of his size. A blade snaps out perpendicular from the long handle, and Sarenax takes the huge black-bladed scythe in both hands. "Why are you armed, revenant, and why are you here? Answer quickly." His tone is cool, neutral, betraying no indication as to whether Sarenax intends to fight against the revenant or alongside it. 
[sblock=OOC]Hurray!  Why don't we start with armed inter-party conflict, eh?

Religion to identify Kalas as a revenant (1d20+17=37). That should do ... From what I can ascertain, revenants are all created by the Raven Queen, so with that knowledge check Sarenax will be less hostile to start than he might've been if he just knew Kalas was undead. 

Well, to start off with, a couple checks to see if I can identify any landmarks or symbolism in the dreams, or what have you: 
Religion: 1d20+17=26
Arcana: 1d20+15=27

I suppose we could go on a ritual extravaganza, too, once we're all assembled.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

At the sight of the dragonborn, Kalas turns quickly and points the crackling silver blade at the newcomer preparing to charge forward, when he suddenly stops and drops his blade to his side. "Relax dragonborn, I am her Chosen. You wear the symbol of my creator." the revenant says in a hissing voice, gesturing to the symbol around Sarneax's neck. 

"I see I am not the only one she called here. Good, for if her enemies constructed this tower I would do well to have one of her servants by my side when I slay him or it or her. Have you any idea of the creature that we are here to destroy?" Kalas says coldly.

[sblock=OOC]
Nothing like a good fight to stretch those epic muscles. Too bad you were wearing that symbol 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 23, 2009)

"Destroy? I see, you have not retained your memories. This tower belongs to Orelal, a wizard and companion of ours in times past. He, too, serves the Raven Queen," Sarenax rumbles as deep as a funeral dirge. While his words are still in the same calm, cool tone, Sarenax doesn't ease his grip on the scythe. 
[sblock=OOC]Darn it! I added the symbol to his description as an afterthought, too! 

Maybe Orelal should come show us he's a lich now, so we can jump him together [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

"It seems she has a sense of irony. My memories were stripped of me when I was brought back. You say we know each other? When did I walk with one of her holy warriors?" Kalas asks


----------



## covaithe (Jul 23, 2009)

[sblock=Sarenax Religion]The seven locked gates of your dream calls to mind the Raven Queen's holy temple of Zvomarana, which is said to have a number of gates that petitioners must pass through, performing the ancient rites, before the high priest may open the final portal to Her citadel.  Zvomarana lies at the edge of Letherna in the Shadowfell.  
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2009)

Batin nods at the undead manservant. The shadar-kai has seen it before, and as unconcerned. He admired the way the geometry of the place channeled the lines of focus on this place, and noted the intricate mazes formed by the arcane power he had assisted the mage create. After settling himself down on the lower floor while he maps the place in his mind, he smiles and _steps_ between.

An apparition appears from nowhere in the waiting chamber to the side of its two current occupants. As it solidifies, it forms into the shape of a shadar-kai. The arrival dresses simply with the traveling garb of a janissary, a thick blade marked with runes of arcane travel across his back. His jet-black hair is kept shoulder-length, and he wears a small van-dyke beard that is well oiled.

He smiles a small smile as he recognizes the others and gives them a half-bow in welcome. He, however, says nothing. 

Perhaps this was the right place after all.[sblock=Batin (sorta)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jul 24, 2009)

Kylek stepped out of the terminal point of the portal.  He shook his head with a guttural snort as he regained his bearings.  Unsurprisingly Orelal's servant already stood before him, motioning toward the stairs.  That one always did have a habit of just appearing.  Stepping down from the platform Kylek stalked across the room and ascended the stairs, his tattered black mantle flowing around him with an air of barbaric splendor.   

Like some great predator he strode into the waiting chamber with a slow and powerful gait, accompanied by the steady thump clack of taloned footfalls against the stone floor.  Pale blue orbs narrowed in their sockets as he noticed he was not alone, it would seem he was not the only caller this day.  A deep, rumbling growl emanated from somewhere in the depths his chest at the sight of drawn weapons. The low light glittered along his icy coloured hide as he moved forward.  He knew one of them, the inky black form of the dragonborn before him was unmistakable.  

Sarenax...what is this?  What is going on?  Where is Massacre?

Coming to dark one's side he sized up the man that stood opposite them, Kyleks' heavy, draconic brows furrowed with the slow dawn of recognition.

Kalas?  Is that you?

[sblock=Description]

Height: 7'3"
Weight: 446lb

Kylek is a massive, heavily muscled dragon born.  He is covered in alabaster scales that gleam like winter ice, and his eyes are two orbs of pale, baleful blue perched over a powerful, jutting jaw that seems like it is all teeth.  Black leather armour made from the hide of some great serpent covers his chest, below which hangs a black loincloth.  His waist and lower arms and legs are girded in shining silvered armour.  Over all of this is worn a tattered black mantle and on his head rest a silver diadem.  Kylek has a deep rumbling voice, and sometimes wisp of frozen mist curl lazily from his mouth as he speaks.  

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
HP:124/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape 
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions:

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2009)

"What deviltry is this? How do you know my name? Who is Massacre?" Kalas replies, bringing his sword back up in a defensive posture as he eyed the dragonborn cautiously.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 24, 2009)

Sarenax glances over when Batin suddenly appears in the room, and when he recognizes the shadar-kai gives him a nod of recognition. "Batin." Then Kylek arrives and comes up the stairs. "Kylek ... what an impromptu reunion. Kalas has been recreated by the Raven Queen, and has lost the memories of his past life in the process."

The ebony dragonborn then turns to Kalas to begin to explain. "We were all companions, once. You, myself, Kylek, and Orelal. Many years ago we fought alongside each other, aiding an army in battle against a Demon Lord. During this battle, Orelal earned the name 'Massacre' for himself. Batin was not there. He is ... more elusive, though most of us have had associations with him."

Sarenax pauses for a moment, then sheathes his scythe. "Several years ago Orelal built this tower, and the four of us in this room came and lent him our aid for the warding rituals. That was the last time I saw any of you, and you were still living, Kalas. Which leads me to the question," his violet eyes move over the other two occupants of the room, "why are we all here? I do not believe this meeting is mere chance. What has brought the rest of you back to this tower?"
[sblock=OOC]I'd love to jump on the visualization bandwagon here, but for some reason it's hard to find pictures of pitch-black dragonborn with scythes ... fancy that.

They say a wizard is never late, but ... where is he? He can't get lost in his own tower, can he? [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC: Just to point out, I think Batin is the only one that wasn't at the great battle. Or at least, I didn't call it out. Sorta liked the idea of being connected to  everyone but not as directly as the rest of y'all.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry Stonegod, missed that. I edited my little speech a bit - sound better?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC: Perfect.


----------



## Oni (Jul 25, 2009)

As Sarenax matter of factually explained the situation, Kylek studied the black dragonborn's features looking for some hint of emotion.  Finding none Kylek merely scowled, a low rumbling growl rolling up from the depths of his chest and slipping out with a curl of frost.  Sarenax had always been a cold one.  

Kylek spared only a glance toward the mysterious shadar-kai at the mention of his name.  His presence was intriguing but that could wait for later.  Kylek's attention instead turned to Kalas.  The huge alabaster dragonborn advanced toward him, til the point of the human's sword rested against his thick chest.  His pale eyes burned with intensity as he examined Kalas, searching for a hint of his old self.  After a long moment, with no insight forthcoming, he stepped back with a snort and then a long rumbling sigh.  

Kalas...you've looked better.

Kylek was silent for a moment before speaking again, and though his words were directed elsewhere he did not take his eyes off of Kalas.  

It was dreams that brought me here Sarenax, dark dreams.  I have come to seek Massacre's insights.

Finally he looked away from his one time compatriot, glancing around the chamber his voice edged with impatience.  

Where is that wizard?


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 25, 2009)

[sblock=As the guests arrive]
Orelal finished donning his adventuring vestments, he felt the familiar tingle in his nethers (a good idea, when he still had the requisite parts), that meant someone or something, was entering without permission... 

Viewing the scene from his eye above the tower, Massacre watched an Undead, upon a very angry nightmare, ride straight as you will, through the boneyard maze... Ignore the dense fog... Walk right up to the (switching to the front door view) front door... and... IGOR LET IT IN!!!

Rushing for his door, Massacre grabs the handle and gives it four quick jerks before realizing Igor had to open it... (switching to Teleportation View) The Undead thing walked in and up the stairs, leaving his mount to Igor. The undead creature walked, through the already open door, into the parlor and shouted out Massacre's* real *name! That was when Massacre realized it was a Revenant...

**Honey*... I thought you would be surprised, but sending a servant to kill me over it?*
(switching to Parlor View)

*It already has it's weapons drawn, is that a... Silver Sword... It's not as though I'm a Lycanthrope... Blasted Undead... *

When Sarenax walked through the door, Massacre did not breath a sigh of relief, he couldn't breath at all... But that wasn't important for the recently undead wizard. What was important was getting out of his tower and escaping...

The dreams, a big black dragon smiting him... Sarenax was like a big black dragon... Good old fractured mind, giving just subtle enough a warning...

Unfortunately, when Sarenax, with odd speed for his size, withdrew and armed his scythe at the revenant, that blew his theory all to pieces...

*I refuse to vacate my most sacred spire, until  some comprehension of this debacle comes, besides Igor is welcoming others, and I haven't the ability to open the door until he gets it for me...*

The wizard lay back down upon his marble alter, momentarily flashing back to Igor removing his liver, and exclaiming something or other about it being perfect for his Uncle... Igor.

Then the view of the parlor butted in, rudely, as Kalas, *Kalas, inevitably that impervious enforcer would be Her chosen hunter...* calmly discussed Massacre's impending doom...

Sarenax then referred to Orelal as serving the Raven Queen, *I don't serve Her, I've MARRIED Her... well if She hasn't kill me first... Thusly I deduce you haven't yet recieved direct orders to destroy me...* Orelal smirks, well as close as a skull can get to smirking, his teeth clacked at an odd angle... 

*Ah, Batin, now we are getting somewhen... kind of...* 

Kylek's massive form flowing through the door as if hunting the gods themselves, was no comfort to the undead wizard...

*At least they are all calm, and docile, relatively... well... * a complete slip of the present, Massacre in slow agonizing motion, watched the table coming slowly upwards, or was he going down, either way an impact was immanent, glancing back just in time to see the black mass of... 

*Creeeeeak*
Mather, the gueth' are getting impathent...
Igor, good, I appreciate you opening the door, Thither to our guests, insure their comfort, I'm already among them, and you've had the foresight to requisition a broom for the terrible mess...

The door standing open, Massacre pulls himself together, reciting as many defensive spells as he can remember. Working his way through every escape route he could take. Considering the safety of his phylactery.
*they won't locate it, and if they do, they haven't the mental aptitude to break the cipher of it's destruction, and if they do, I'll create one anew, whenever I am...

The Archlich gathers himself up, and begins heading for the stairs

[/sblock]



[sblock=Igor]






[/sblock]

Igor loping down the steps inserts himself between the large_ gentlemen_ with weapons drawn, The Mather will be with uth thortly, pleathe make yourthelveth comfortable...  the scarred servant indicates the weapons still being wielded, the chairs, and finally the hookah, and liquid bars...
Thur,  Igor is next to Kalas in an instant, if what Mather Kylek thayth ith true, ith there any thing I could do for you thurgically thpeaking? I'm very handy with the thalpel, could pothibly be finithed before the Mather arriveth...

Just as Igor finishes his sentence, the bottom of a familiar robe appears at the top of the stairs... 

The same quite that always accompanied the old Eladrins shuffling gate is heard. His hood is up, and the six foot figure descends the stairs as if frail with age. Hunched over, the obviously aged wizard positions himself in front of the table bearing the hookah. 

Stooping down slowly, Massacre removes the large glass base, and all of the contents of the table, before delibrately turning toward his compatriots... 
With the items that were on the table safely to the side, the Archlich hood drops as if a spectral hand had pulled it back.

A clean, bleached-white skull sits where once was Orelal's face... His eyes now glowing purple balls of energy, instead of the lilac orbs that once rested in his sockets. 

Cheers,  says the skull, pronouncing the word much like Massacre had in life. His oddly textured purple and pink robe, blinked, then smoked over, blurring Massacre's figure with the shadows behind him. May I inquire as to the condition of my wife?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 25, 2009)

Seeing the wizard's skull where once was his face finally cracks Sarenax's cool. His eyes widen a fraction, then he takes two swift steps to the wizard. Regaining control, he calmly reaches out, grabs the wizard by the collar, lifts him up ... and smashes him through the recently-cleared table, sending splinters of wood flying across the room to patter agains the walls and the armor of the assembled warriors. _That is for your presumption ... calling her Dark Majesty your wife. Fool,_ he thinks. 

Then he stands straight and the scythe appears in his hands again, the blade snapping out as he speaks. "What madness has claimed you, Orelal? If I had known all the preparation was to turn yourself into this ... blasphemy, I never would have lent my aid. You were once a servant of the Raven Queen; now, you are an affront to Her." The sides of the ebony dragonborn's jaw ripple as he clenches his jaw, stopping further words. Then his face clears of any remaining emotion, and calmly he draws the scythe up and to the side, preparing to attack his once-friend. _And this is for your betrayal.
_
[sblock=OOC]I figure, worst case is that Sarenax 'kills' Orelal, turning him to dust, and we have to wait til tomorrow to consult with him. Maybe Kalas will help [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 25, 2009)

Igor appeared in the entry way, dustpan and broom in hand, as the table exploded.

Massacre during his short flight, decides to try out his new technique. Casting without vocalization or intricate hand motion. In the past destroying his body by mucking up a spell may have been a big deal, but now... His confidence was such that he prepared to cast a Direct Incantation.

The movement from the others in the room seemed frozen as the scythe cut the molecules of air into requisite parts, splinters of wood spun lazily by, the floor had recently become acquainted with Massacre's brittle form, and Sarenax had just finished his speech when...



[sblock=OOC]

Covaithe, clearing a little friendly PvP here...

I'm more than accommodating to Sarenax taking the swing. And anyone else who wishes to get in on the action can jump to as well.

Massacre will use the most appropriate defensive spell for whatever comes his way. But won't take the offensive in any case. Preferring to escape before capture.

Thusly the worst case scenario for the short battle is as LS said, dusty Orelal...

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2009)

In the blink of an eye, Batin and Massacre were one then two again... on other sides of the room. The Shadar-Kai hung a bit more awkwardly in the dragonborn's grasp, but did not seem particularly perturbed..

Perhaps we should speak before blades.
[sblock=OOC]Assuming Massacre considers himself ally enough, Batin can switch places in this little drama. [/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 25, 2009)

Sarenax aborts his strike just in time, the scythe's black blade driving into the floor beside Batin's shoulder with a loud crack. Sarenax wrenches the scythe out of the stone with one hand and eyes the shadar-kai coolly for a moment. "Very well," he finally says, and assumes a more passive stance.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2009)

Batin stood and nodded silently, making way for the manservant to get to the shattered remains of the table.

I believe there is a matter of dreams? Crows. A door. Dragon. Seven Gates. A falling doom. As we are many, our dreams are one. Is this not the case?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 25, 2009)

Sarenax moves another half-step back, standing the scythe on end with the blade up. He nods once. "Yes, the dreams have visited me as well. Most I cannot make sense of, though the seven gates seem to be those of the Raven Queen's holy temple of Zvomarana, at the edge of Letherna. It is said that petitioners must pass through each, performing ancient rites, then the high priest is able to open the final gate. It leads into Her citadel." Here he pauses a moment in thought. "Though why we must go there is a mystery. If She wanted my services She is fully able to ask without using such ... vague means." Throughout this, Sarenax watches Orelal through the corner of his eye, making sure he does not run.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 25, 2009)

[sblock=Zvomarana, Religion DC 22]You know what Sarenax said is true.  

[sblock=DC 30]Of the Seven Veiled Gates of Fate spoken of in many legends, only five are located within Zvomarana itself.  The other two are always different, and always located in different places.  

Zvomarana is usually described as a high place on a mountain, covered in cold, obscuring mists.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Massacre]Your nethers tingle again; another uninvited guest approaches.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2009)

Kalas saw the lich and knew this was why he was here. Those who sought to extend their lives unnaturally or avoid Her grasp were to be destroyed. As Kalas focused for a moment on gathering the energy to call upon nature's blizzards to freeze this fool. Kalas points his blade at Massacre, "For those who break Her rules prepare to face Her wrath!" the revenant says in a deep booming voice. He starts towards the lich, but then Sarenax says the name Orelal and Kalas stop short.

"You are Orelal? I have been sent to you for unknown reasons. I will stay my destruction of you lich, at least until I determine what it is She desires from this meeting. Know that I am Her Chosen and know well Her thoughts on undead, liches in particular so don't presume to call Her your wife" Kalas says, an edge to his voice as he focuses for a moment and the blade ceases crackling. The revenant returns it to the sheath and stands quietly while the others discuss their dreams. He didn't dream anymore, nor eat, drink or breathe so the offered beverages and hookah were no allure to him.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 25, 2009)

The feeling of being one with Batin was always uncomfortable. Sharing space with a being of many places, reminded Orelal of the first devastating moments of his affliction...

However the Archlich was much obliged at his removal from immediate danger. 

*PoK* the air moved out of the way and back before Massacre could blink, if he had eyelids... Batin, the wizard says giving a slight bow. 

Massacre was very rarely surprised at the cold efficiency of Sarenax, thanks to his Madam's gift/curse. Only Kylek's exterior could match the ice in Sarenax. Eyeing the crackling sword and listening to the Revenant, the golden energy in his eye-sockets seemed to narrow down to horizontal slits.

Yes, Yes, her doctrine on the Undead... That would apply to her followers no? the skull turns at a 45 degree angle, teeth clacking, spine popping. Don't you look like a healthy living Kalas... Massacre calmly begins walking toward the Parlor door, and swings it closed. (Switching to Above Tower View) There is an intruder in my realm... So long as it isn't another undead compatriot, I trust Igor won't be opening the door for them this time...

Then a sudden dawning recognition seems to come over the wizard, 
You mean the Raven Queen isn't my wife yet? *When am I* 
The lich deflates a bit, shoulders slumping forward, looking like a fallen cake... She will be my wife, I'm sure that is what she said,*sort of* Don't judge me Revenant, you have no idea how I came to be... The Raven Queen is fickle, like all women, and as you are proof, changes her mind often...

Igor, ready Lucifa for a long journey,  Igor finishes tidying up around the room, with great speed, and then opens/closes the door to the teleportation room *Creeeeak* and dissapears behind it, presumably to get Lucy ready. I can confirm Sarenax's statement as to the temple Zvomarana, further more only 5 gates are there, the other two are variable, like Batin... Kylek will feel at home in Zvomarana, it's cold.

Massacre also expounds on the historic and arcane meaning he has wrought from the dream.


[sblock=OOC]
roll look up
31 arcana
45 history
27 perception (does not include +5 from robe)
30 Religion


Sorry I'm off to a wedding, wish I had time to put something a little closer to what I was imagining together, or even edit this guy... I'll do it tomorrow...

EDIT: call Orelal Massacre Lunareth what you'd like, I thought it was appropriate for Sarenax to call him Orelal...
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jul 25, 2009)

Kylek had been about to speak when the aged eladrin had thrown back his hood, instead his eyes widened in surprise.  This was beyond unexpected.  

By the Frozen Hells...you've looked better too.  What have you done to yourself Orelal?

Caught flatfooted Kylek watched as the drama played itself out before he could intervene.  Finally  he threw his bulk resolutely into motion.  Moving between the skeletal eladrin and those that had threatened him, he drew himself up as he glowered with draconic majesty.  

I do not fully understand what is going on here, but on my word, no one will harm him until I do, he rumbled, Frost curling up from his heavy, toothy jaw at the last.

[sblock=ooc]
Religion DC22 (1d20+10=29)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 28, 2009)

Filing away Orelal's rambling for now, Sarenax focuses on one thing the wizard said, taking a step to the side so he can see him around Kylek's bulk. "You have another intruder? What do your wards tell you, lich?" he asks, saying the last word as though it leaves a bad taste in his mouth. His huge hand flexes on his scythe, still standing ready at his side.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 29, 2009)

[sblock=Massacre]ooc:  I missed this, even though I was looking for it...



CaBaNa said:


> Switching to Above Tower View) There is an intruder in my realm... So long as it isn't another undead compatriot, I trust Igor won't be opening the door for them this time...




The view from the top of your tower shows a single creature, waiting in the middle of the illusory boneyard.  It is a tall, gaunt figure shrouded in pale grey robes, its hands hidden in the wide sleeves.  Its hood covers the top half of its face, but the bottom half is smooth, with a stark, cold beauty.  From its back great wispy streamers of pale light form the outline of huge wings, drifting even in the stillness of the barren plain on which your tower lies.  It is an angel.  

As your sensors show you this view, the angel looks up, and appears to look you directly in the eye.  *"Orelal, called Massacre.  I would have words with you and your guests, in the name of my Dread Mistress, who is the Raven Queen."*

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 29, 2009)

Kylek, says Massacre with another short bow. 
I have ensured my future and past with the Raven Queen. Speak of the devil... Massacre lets out a light sigh.


Angels, and their greetings without moniker...   Massacre gives the angel one last look over, then finding nothing out of place, I hereby give consent, that the Angel of Death upon my doorstep, may walk freely within my realm.  Orelal enunciates, perturbed at having to grant a nameless being entrance.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2009)

Hearing the name Angel of Death, Kalas will bring up his armaments and prepare for the worst, still not trusting the hospitality of the lich. He knew enough about angels that they wouldn't be particularly fond of undead, such as himself.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 29, 2009)

Sarenax turns to face the stairs, positioning himself so he can still keep an eye Orelal. "The Queen has sent an angel? We were correct, these dreams and our meeting here are no coincidence," he says to no one in particular.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 29, 2009)

Igor clumps down the stairs to the doorway.  Moments later, a majestic figure floats effortlessly up the stairway on wings formed of hundreds of luminous ethereal tendrils.  A grey hood covers most of its face, and its hands remain hidden in the wide sleeves of an immaculate grey robe.  Where its face does show, its androgynous features show a cold, hard beauty, like a perfect sheet of ice.  The angel looks around, and speaks in formal tones. 

*"Know thou that thou art honored beyond all deserving, for the Spinner of Fate, the Patron of Winter, hath summoned thee to audience in Her Citadel.  She who marketh the end of every mortal life, requireth thy service in a matter of grave significance.  Tarry thou not overlong in thy coming, lest Her foes bar thy path.  By Her grace I give thee the means of passage to the doorstep of Zvomarana, highest temple of Her Dark Majesty.  Come thou not unprepared, lest the capriciousness of fate find thee wanting."*

He pulls a scroll case made of polished bone from his sleeves, and hands it to whoever is closest. 

[sblock=Massacre]Your nethers lurch violently, quivering with the highest degree of alarm you have ever felt.  The view from the top shows five figures approaching.  Three are mounted.  The fourth is flying.  All those are too far away to make out any details, though they are approaching rapidly.  The last figure is all too easy to make out; its huge form towers high above the others:  it is a goristro. 

They are clearly heading straight for your tower.  The boneyard confuses them briefly, but the goristro simply tramples through it, and they quickly realize that it is illusory.  Worse, you can see heavy rain and high winds whipping through the fog surrounding your tower, thinning and diffusing it.

[sblock=Insight DC 20]It very rarely rains here in the Shadowfell, and for a sudden heavy windstorm to arrive just as a band of heavily armed, uninvited guests arrive?  Surely not coincidence. 

[sblock=Arcana DC 25]A Control Weather ritual could produce this effect, though the casting time is long enough that it must have been prepared some time ago.  Someone has known the location of your tower and planned an attack even before all your guests arrived.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jul 30, 2009)

Kyleks pale eyes positively shone with fierce intensity as he listened to the words of the latest, and perhaps strangest, arrival.  

You have many interesting guests today Massacre.  I see my coming was not in vain.

Without consulting the others the huge alabaster dragonborn stepped foward, even in the presence of this divine messenger the imperious tone came easily to Kylek's tongue.  

Tell your mistress we *will* be there.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 30, 2009)

A low rumble emanates from Sarenax's throat as the angel makes it clear that they are to serve the Raven Queen - that they are _all_ to serve Her. "It appears your blasphemy will be overlooked Orelal ... for now," he says under his breath, his face showing no sign whether he thinks that good or bad.

Then Sarenax half-bows to the angel and takes the scroll case. He nods as Kylek makes his declaration. "It is my pleasure to carry out the will of Lady Death. With her blessings, nothing shall bar our way."


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 30, 2009)

While conversation continues with the angel, Orelal lurches violently, obviously very confused. Then the golden orbs, that once were Massacre's eyes, widen into terror stricken masses of luminance. Everyone out! Front door, Igor!  Noticing the angel again, Massacre gives a slight bow, and enunciates very clearly. Messenger, I don't suppose I could trouble you to remove the goristro from my property? as he continues to walk toward the parlor door. Igor opens it from the inside, Mather the mounth are prepared.  Spot on, the torchbearers are coming if you get my meaning old friend... Underthood Mather. Igor scurries with the group, to open and close doors as needed. Gentlemen, and I use the term loosely. Our first goal is to lure that awful tower trampling beast away from my home. Some of you have a full understanding of the life force sacrificed in it's making. Followed closely by getting to Her Majesty. Orelal is now in full stride heading to mount Lucy, as soon as the Archlich saddles up, the wyvern lifts off into a low hover. After strapping his legs in the saddle, full wrapping leather straps holding tight, Massacre removes two orbs from his robe, they arc magical energy between them. Pulsing slightly.

Igor is already opening the double doors leading out of the stable, and the teleportation circle pulses with readiness.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2009)

After the angel finishes speaking, Kalas will bow slightly and in a hushed voice full of reverence and obediance say "She has my blade, but she already knew that". 

At Massacre's outburst, Kalas rushes to his mount, Gilthanas, and saddles up, whispering in its ear excitedly "The time is here friend, we shall taste the sweet fruit of battle once more!". The nightmare responds with a flare of its flames rising over Kalas, but not harming him. Drawing his silver blade once more and bringing up his shield, the revenant guides the creature with his knees, his massive strength enough to maneuver Gilthanas. They both teleport next to Orelal. "What is the meaning of this!" he demands.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 30, 2009)

Five intruders, One flying, three mounted, and a living siege engine. Hope they come for us, and not the tower, shell of Kalas. 

Lucifa's wings create a steady humming drone, that continues to reverberate throughout the tower.

Storms such as this before you, likely the thaumaturgical efforts of another caster... they knew we were here, before arriving... 

Massacre feels the odd sensations of faux adrenaline, his first battle since the transformation, how appropriate to be protecting his phylactery. *This tower's construction came with a high price, my phylactery will be fine, but the walls that harbor it...* Massacre feels his mind clear, with the others nearby Massacre shouts out.


Her enemies approach, TO BATTLE!


[sblock=OOC]

Someone other than Massacre was originally handed the scroll. I think it obvious that Kalas didn't have it as well. 

Check that guy out, it may be a teleport scroll. 

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2009)

***


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I assumed that Kylek would have it, he said he stepped forward (I assume closest to angel)

Shall we roll initiative?

init (1d20+13=19) 
Init (for Nightmare) (1d20+13=21) (From Bridle of Rapid Action, although not much better)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 30, 2009)

Sarenax follows the others to the ground floor, and while they are readying mounts he stows his scythe and opens the bone scroll case, examining whatever he finds inside.

Once done his examination, he drops the scroll case into the huge pouch on his hip, then draws and readies his scythe again. "If they have come to stop us, they shall only find the darkness of Death. Her Dark Majesty commands it."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I suppose Kylek would likely have the scroll case. I said that Sarenax took it, but that was just so we didn't have to sit around waiting for someone to take it  If Sarenax is the one the angel gave the scroll to, he'll open it and look at the contents while everyone's getting their mounts and whatnot ready.

Initiative: 1d20+13=16
Arcana for Goristro knowledge:  1d20+15=24[/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax Stats]*Sarenax the Reaper*- Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31(33), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:142/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:9/9
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Student of the Sword
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Cloak of Displacement: +2 item bonus to AC and Ref until hit

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 30, 2009)

Batin follows passively, listening closely to the words the others state, trying to piece together what he knew about that which was coming. He cleared his blade and then stood aside the teleportation circle, waiting for action, tracing pathways in his mind.

OOC: Arcana 1d20+26=34 to figure out anything on our attackers.


----------



## Oni (Jul 30, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Let Sarenax have it, since it was specifically mentioned that he took it.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 30, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]*Cough* hi guys! Waiting for Anostor's edit approval. 
So, cov... I was thinking if battle is ensuing that might be a good (late) time for Anostor to enter the scene?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 30, 2009)

***


----------



## covaithe (Jul 30, 2009)

Hurriedly examining the contents of the scroll case, Sarenax finds a _planar portal_ ritual scroll already keyed to a destination; presumably Zvomarana.  There is also a small bag containing enough concentrated alchemical reagents, enough to power the ritual.  

The angel's face betrays no emotion at the sudden commotion.  *My message is delivered.  I would gladly take up arms against these foes, but my duty compels me to return and bear tidings of your coming, and of this attack.  Her cold eye is upon you; you will prevail.  You must.*

[sblock=ooc]Ran out of time to finish this update tonight; too much mapping.  Should be able to do it early in the morning, though.  Initiatives, please, and if you have a preference for a token, now would be a good time to put it up somewhere.  Probably in the RG or ooc thread.  

Ata, I'd like to introduce Anostor mid-battle.  Not right away, probably 2nd round or so.  You might as well roll initiative, too.  
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 30, 2009)

OOC: Init 27. You can use the image on the RG as a token.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 31, 2009)

[sblock=cov]fine, I'll wait for the right moment! Initiative is 14 (whoa, a natural 1 as the first roll in a game isn't really what I'd call a good omen...
As for the token, I really couldn't find anything depicting a giant human with black beard and long hair....so you can use whatever you have that is barely reminding of that ^^[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jul 31, 2009)

An annoyed growl rolled out of Kylek as he followed the time addled lich down the stairway to the stables below.  Having only just been given direction, a clue to his destiny, distractions had already arisen.  The very notion infuriated the proud dragonborn, his powerful muscles twitched with rising anger at the affront.  As he swept into the lower chamber Kylek pulled from his under his tattered black mantle a pair of sorcerous implements, in one hand he clutched a thick rod that terminated in a carved white dragon's head, mouth agape, in the other a thick heavy dagger whose jagged, wide blade was tinged in crimson.  Thin trails of cold mist fell from his massive form as he stalked toward the entrance.  

I will freeze their hearts and grind them to powder, he snarled.  Let's open these doors and have at them.

[sblock=ooc]

Initiative (1d20+12=16)

Any old token will do, if you've got a white dragon handy that would probably work.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
HP:124/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape 
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions:
Cloak of Displacement: +2 item bonus to AC and Reflex defenses until an attack hits you.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

Intitiative 33

The new picture in the rogues gallery ought to do it for Massacre's token.

Knowledge checks for monsters

Arcana 44

Dungeoneering 17

History 41

Nature 20

Religion 25




[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 31, 2009)

Massacre scrambles frantically down the stairs and leaps onto his wyvern, who snaps at him playfully a few times, then takes flight.  Kalas is on his heels, quickly mounting Gilthanas.  The others are not far behind, including the angel.  Igor pulls the heavy doors open, and the tower's quiet moan becomes a roar as the howling wind whips past.  

The angel is the first out the door.  *"Farewell,"* it calls, and something more, but it is lost in the wind.  It quickly angles away, climbing high into the sky.  

You file out the door, taking in the scene.  Thick, ominous clouds cover the sky, adding a sickly greenish cast to the Shadowfell's normal gloom.  Light rain pelts the area, stinging but not thick enough to block vision.  The howling wind from the north will certainly make flight difficult.  To the southeast, the enemies come.  The goristro is in the front rank, a huge, red-eyed monstrosity of horn, fur, and muscle.  Flanking it are three riders on shadowy beasts that move more like cats than horses.  Two of the riders are clad head to toe in black plate armor, and carry shields which show a black dragon against a field of blood red.  The middle rider rather resembles Massacre:  burning red eyes and skeletal features in a gaunt eladrin frame covered in black robes.  Above them flies a female cambion, leathery red wings spread wide as she fights her way through the wind.  

[sblock=History or Streetwise DC 20]The black dragon on a red field is the blazon of the Ebon Riders, an elite mercenary company of heavy cavalry and shock infantry, supported by mages.  They are led by a dwarf known as Mauglurien the Black Dragon, and fight for the highest bidder.  They have been known to change sides in mid-battle, if the price was right.

[sblock=DC 25]The Ebon Riders boast a number of combat magic specialists, such as an eladrin named Ghovran Akti, and a cambion named Tannerli.

[sblock=DC 30]Rumor has it that many of the leaders of the Ebon Riders are undead, keeping the appearance of living beings by illusion, and privately serve the cause of evil gods.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Nature DC 25]The plate-clad riders show no signs of supernatural origin.  They appear to be merely powerful human warriors.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Religion DC 25]The middle rider is clearly undead, and like Massacre, of fey origin.  

The mounts of all three riders, despite moving at a fast gallop, show no signs of heavy breathing.  Given their shadowy forms, they are probably undead.  

Cambions are the offspring of devils with unwitting -- or severely depraved -- mortals.  They fly, obviously, though with less grace than their immortal forebears.  

Goristro are elemental demons, sometimes called living siege engines for their habit of destroying everything in their path, including buildings, castles, and entire cities.

[sblock=DC 30]Most devils are born and spend their lives in eternal flame, and welcome its touch.  From the way raindrops steam against this cambion, it likely shares that affinity.  It is unarmed, but bears many tattoos and ritual scars, the signs of a mage devoted to necromantic arts.  

ooc:  resists fire, and most powers do fire and/or necrotic damage.

Goristro are known for charging fearlessly with devastating effect, and using their huge clawed hooves to stomp those with the courage to approach.  They are even more dangerous when bloodied.

[sblock=DC 35]
The undead rider has a powerful necromantic aura, which will harm living creatures near him, and close wounds he takes that are not accompanied by holy light.  

ooc:  necrotic aura, enemies who get close take damage.  Regen, that is disabled by radiant damage.  Resists cold and necrotic.  

[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Massacre]The undead rider's burning eyes seem to lock on yours, and you feel a burning hatred wash over you.  You recognize what he is immediately: it is like looking in a dark mirror.  Had you chosen a slightly different path, it could have been you out there leading this attack.  Clearly, this eladrin is a lich, but one who, unlike you, has lost himself to Orcus in his unlife.  [/sblock]

As Massacre and his guests pile out the door, the teleportation circle flares to life again.  An enormous human warrior with long, thick black dreadlocks and massive muscles stands there, blinking in surprise at the commotion.  

[sblock=Atanatotatos]That's your cue.  I realized that the original reason I was going to wait until mid-battle was that I had planned to start this encounter much earlier, and hadn't expected your character to be ready.  Since you are ready, I've got no good reason to wait.  Especially since you rolled low in initiative; that would just be cruel.[/sblock]

The warrior's sudden appearance is only distracting for a moment, though, because the undead rider spots the open door and spurs himself forward, quickly outstripping the other enemies.  Then he disappears, teleporting off of his mount and appearing between Batin and Sarenax with a flash of necrotic energy.  With deadly speed he turns toward Massacre and speaks a word of unholy power, catching Sarenax, Kylek, and Kalas in the blast as well.  Lucifa screams as the necrotic energy washes over her as well.  The undead glows with stolen health.  
(ooc:  moves from AI-33 to AB-25, then teleports to Z19 with deadwinter step.  Batin and Sarenax take 10 cold and necrotic damage.  AP for lifesapping hate, close blast 5.  Hits Sarenax, Massacre, Kylek, Kalas, Lucifa, and Gilthanas.  26 necrotic damage, and 10 ongoing cold and necrotic (save ends).  After resists, Massacre and Kalas take 11, Gilthanas takes 16, and everyone else takes full, I think.  Undead rider gains 30 temp hp.)

[sblock=initiative and status]

enemy initiatives:  rolls

37. Undead Rider _unharmed, 30 temp hp_
33. Massacre _HP 91/102, surges 7/7_, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)  <== You're up
27. Batin _HP 155/165 Surges 10/10_
20. Cambion _unharmed_
19. Rider 2 _unharmed_
19. Rider 3 _unharmed_
19. Kalas _HP 186/197 Surges 11/11_, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)
16. Kylek _HP 98/124 Surges 14/14_, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)
16. Sarenax _HP 106/142 Surges 9/9_, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)
14. Anostor _HP 180/180 Surges 13/13_
11. Goristro _unharmed_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 1/1, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)
Gilthanas HP 122/138 surges 2/2

Resources used:
 Undead rider:  deadwinter step, lifesapping hate
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]

[sblock=terrain notes]The gray fog around the tower is heavily obscuring, but only for enemies; PCs can see through it.  The wind is dissipating it, and the magic of the tower is trying to restore it; it will change each round.  

The wind is from the north.  Flying northward (or NE or NW) counts as entering difficult terrain, costing 2 squares of movement, and you can't shift north when flying.  Going southward is easier, and for each two squares of your original movement that you fly southward (or SW or SE), you get a bonus movement square for that move action.  (so if you have fly 8, and you go straight S, you can go 12 squares.  If you go 4xE, 4xSE, you have 2 squares of bonus movement left.  You don't get extra movement for going S with your bonus movement squares.  Clear as mud?)  If you hover, i.e. are flying and make no movement during your turn, you will drift one square S at the start of your next turn.  (doesn't provoke)
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghovran and his wicked mount enter Massacre's Shroud, crisping in the radiance, the well trained evil lich still utters words of destruction.

The necrotic energy of the spell simply washes over Massacre, with a tickling sensation. But the cold weaved through the spell leaves Orelal's bones feeling brittle. Lucifa however takes the full brunt of unholy essence. Baying loudly and snapping wildly. 

Both Massacre and Lucifa feel the effect seep into their marrow, slowing their motion.
Ghovran! This is how you great a fellow Archlich?!  Massacre stares hard into the mirror image of himself, _Shirak!_ he states, and the cold drains from both him and Lucifa. You are weak, Ghovran Akti, your mother would be disappointed... Not only dealing with Orcus, but now the Ebon Riders? Shame and dishonor. 

Massacre's purple robes flutter briefly as Lucifa launched up five feet, hovering above the ground to give her rider a better view of the field. Extending bony fingers toward the goristro, Massacre uttered a short summons. Black tentacles burst through the ground wrapping around the goristro, surging high into the sky and latching onto the cambions feet, and snaking about the riders accompanying the two.
With another motion, even more ebon bindings tangled the goristro's footing.
STAY! Good boy...


[sblock=OOC]
The undead rider and shadow claw both entered Massacre’s Aura, and likely take 5 radiant or necrotic.

Lucy and Massacre take 10 damage from cold/necrotic ongoing

move Y22/23, Z22/23 (Altitude 1 square off the ground) 

Standard  Cast through Orb of Inescapable consequences. Evards Black Tentacles centered on AJ33 Enlarging the spell.
 Attacking rider 2, rider 3, goristro, and cambion. Creates zone of difficult terrain TE of my NT. 

40 to hit reflex on rider 2

42 to hit reflex on rider 3

37 to hit reflex on goristro

42 to hit reflex on cambion



for 16 damage (20 if 2 or more were hit)

First roll Roll Lookup
ERROR Roll Lookup
Correct Roll Roll Lookup

(if Goristro missed) Free action Orb of Inescapable consequences Goristro Immobilized

Free action Orb of Imposition Goristro takes -5 penalty to saving throw vs immobilized


Minor action Diplomacy with lich natural 1 Roll Lookup

Lucy and Massacre Save vs Ongoing damage 18 and 15 respectively http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2190496/ 



 [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 31, 2009)

There's a huge man on the portal platform. He's 8' tall, bound with muscles, and sorting thick black dreadlocks and a black beard. A huge axe is strapped to his back.
He looks rather unfazed at the situation, putting his hands on his sides, and raising his eyebrows, looks back and forth at the two parties. My, my... and here  thought the Shadowfell was boring! he says, with a deep voice that comes with a playful tone not really in line with his menacing appearance. He puts an hand on his forehead and looks up as if there were sunlight in the Shadowfell: Hey, isn't that Lucifa?! Yo, Orelal, you up there? then he takes a better look in front of him: By Dios, isn't that you, Kylak, old bastard??!. He's roaring merrily with his arms wide open and a wide smile, expecting a response. In the middle of battle. Yeah, power does that too...

[sblock=who knows Anostor]We already established that Massacre does, even though Anostor certainly hasn't seen his lich form.
Since they're the only characters that aren't undead or anyway very creepy, and reading about his personality, I was thinking that Kylak and Anostor might have adventured in the past together, before the dragonborn was revered as a god maybe.
Anyone else?[/sblock] 



[sblock=Knowledge checks]History/streetwise 14, Nature 22, Religion 30[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]*Anostos Duran*- Human Barbarian *21*
Initiative:+13  Passive perception:27   Passive Insight:21
AC:36 For:36 Ref:31 Will:28
HP:180/180 Bloodied:90 Surge value:45(50 bloodied) Surges/day:13/13
Speed:6 Languages:Common, Imperial(=elven)
AP:2  Second Wind:1 Item:3
Basic Attack: +27 vs AC, 2d12+20
Powers: Howling Strike, Pressing Strike, Recuperating Strike
Swift Charge, Tiger's Leap*, Curtain of Steel, Destined for Greatness*, Storm of Blades, Storm of Blades, Thunderfall
Combat Surge*,Oak Hammer Rage,Thunderfury Rage,Spur the Cycle*,Iron Hammer Rage,Bloodied Greatness, Rage Strike
Carcanet of Psychic schism, Citraine Solitaire, Ring of Freedom of Movement[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 31, 2009)

*Was that, did I just hear* Anostor? The archlich turns in his sadle, Good to see you, How does your baby look? Massacre indicates Lucy with a flourish. It would be ever helpful if you dusted that other lich.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I forgot to state the effect of the spell...

If it hits targets are immobilized (save ends)

Also no matter what a burst 5 zone of difficult terrain from the origin square TE of my NT.


missed rider 2 mount
32 to hit reflex ride 3 mount
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jul 31, 2009)

Kylek turned at the sound of a familiar voice behind him, one he had not heard in quite some time.  

Anostor?

Catching sight of the huge frame the white dragonborn began to chuckle, a deep rumbling sound that grew into a powerful laugh.  

Anostor!  You always did arrive on a tide of trouble!

No sooner did the words escape his mouth when a wave a foul power washed over him.  Distracted he had not seen the creature slip through space into their midst.  Turning slowly he looked down at himself, and then back up at the undead.  The loud rumbling laughter burst deep from within his chest again.  

Is that it, you bag of bones?

[sblock=Ata]

May I ask you to change Anostor's speech colour?  I've been using royal blue from the start of the thread for Kylek.

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]

I forgot to include in my ministats, but Kylek has 15 cold and 15 necrotic resistance from dragonsoul and his armour respectively, so he should only take 11 damage as well. 

Knowledge Checks: Streetwise(DC20), Nature(DC25), Religion(DC25) (1d20+18=24, 1d20+17=35, 1d20+10=17)

[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:113/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape 
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions:
Ongoing 10 cold and necrotic

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 31, 2009)

Sarenax changes his grip on his scythe, preparing to return the assault against the enemy lich. He examines their foes, trying to glean some information about them, but the lich presses him too soon for him to come to many conclusions. 

"This Anostor is an ally?" the ebony dragonborn asks bluntly.
[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to post these rolls before I forget to. 
History: 1d20+12=16
Nature: 1d20+15=26
Religion: 1d20+19=24
*sigh* apparently all I can tell is that the other riders are just humans ... I think Sarenax has gotten rusty and out of touch, sitting at home all these years 

As for Sarenax knowing Anostor ... he did do the usual adventuring bit back in the day, so it's possible. He is older than his body seems to say he is, though, so maybe not. I'll leave it up to you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper*- Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37, Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:106/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:9/9
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Student of the Sword
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Ongoing 10 cold and necrotic

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jul 31, 2009)

Ha, you'd better hope so.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 31, 2009)

[sblock=corrections and intermediate results]Renau1g tells me by email that he wants to use mirrored caparison on the rider's area attack, so it doesn't hit Gilthanas, and the rider gets 5 less temp HP.  

Kylek has necrotic resist which I forgot about.  For the rest of you, please double check that any resists you have are included in your mini stat block; thanks!

The rider takes 5 radiant when entering Massacre's aura, as does his mount.  The mount collapses into ash, but the rider's actions are unchanged.  

Massacre's tentacles hit both riders, the goristro, and the cambion (slightly generous, since she's flying, but what the heck), but miss both mounts.  Also, note that since you cast it through the Orb of Inescapable Consequences, it's at +23 to hit, not +26.  Doesn't change any of these outcomes, though.

Batin is up.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc and further corrections]Stonegod hasn't managed to post for Batin yet, and to keep things moving I'm gonna fill in for him.  We've got a long ways to go...

Also, the damage from lifesapping hate was cold and necrotic, which means Kylek resisted all of it.  
[/sblock]

_Round 1, continued_

Massacre feels his bones creak in the cold of the other lich's spell, and Lucifa screams her displeasure.   She bears her master aloft, where he summons a huge field of writhing black tentacles, trapping many of the foes.  His words to the other lich are lost in the wind.  _(ooc:  Lucy takes 10 ongoing, Massacre takes 10 but resists the necrotic, so 5.  Lucy takes a further 5 from the lich's aura.  Black tentacles hits rider 2, rider 3, goristro, and cambion.  20 necrotic, and immobilized (save ends), and creates a zone of difficult terrain.  The goristro resists the damage (variable set to necrotic), and eats the -5 from Orb of Imp.  Massacre and Lucy both save.)_

Batin feels the life drain from him as the lich's terrible aura overcomes his vitality.  Nonetheless his blade lashes out, scoring the lich deeply with flame and ice.  The cold seems almost harmless to the undead, to Batin's surprise.  Batin makes sure he has the lich's attention, then backs away a step, luring it away from his companions.  _(5 necrotic damage from starting in the lich's aura.  Greenflame blade hits AC 40 for 35 fire and cold damage, which hits.  The lich resists 15 of the cold damage, leaving 20 total.  Batin marks the lich with Aegis of Assault, and shifts to AA 17.)_

The cambion points a claw, and a ray of dull red energy leaps toward Sarenax, which the cleric is unable to dodge in time.  She easily shakes off the tentacles, but they have pinioned her wings for long enough that she loses her momentum and tumbles heavily to the ground.  _(baleful ray hits for 16 fire and necrotic.  (This despite the -4 for clumsy flying, which I forgot.)  She saves vs. immobilized, but hasn't flown 2 squares this turn and crashes.  She falls, taking 12 damage.)_

One of the riders manages to break free of the tentacles, but the other is stuck fast.  _(Rider 3 saves, Rider 2 fails.)_


[sblock=initiative and status]

enemy initiatives:  rolls

37. Undead Rider _5 damage, 5 temp hp_, marked by Batin
37. Shadowclaw 1 _dead_
33. Massacre _HP 86/102, surges 7/7_, altitude 1
27. Batin _HP 150/165 Surges 10/10_
20. Cambion _32 damage_, prone
19. Rider 2 _20 damage_, immobilized (save ends)
19. Rider 3 _20 damage_
19. Kalas _HP 186/197 Surges 11/11_, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)  <== You're up
16. Kylek _HP 124/124 Surges 14/14_, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)
16. Sarenax _HP 90/142 Surges 9/9_, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)
14. Anostor _HP 180/180 Surges 13/13_
11. Goristro _unharmed_, immobilized (save ends, -5 to saves), resisting 20 necrotic

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 65/106 surges 1/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 zone, burst 5 on AJ-33, evard's black tentacles.  Difficult terrain, and Massacre's enemies are subject to attacks when if Massacre sustains it.  Lasts TENT (massacre)
 lich, Aura 5:  living enemies take 5 necrotic when entering or starting their turn there.

Resources used:
 Undead rider:  deadwinter step, lifesapping hate
 Kalas:  mirrored caparison
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, orb of imposition
 Goristro:  variable resist (necrotic)
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Before I forget again, Sarenax has an aura of sorts as well. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares of him take 2 radiant damage. Because that 2 damage is totally going to change the course of the battle, y'know?  I put it in his stat block now so it's harder to forget.

Also, ren doesn't usually post on weekends, for those of you who don't know.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper*- Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37, Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:90/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:9/9
Action Points: 1
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Student of the Sword
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Ongoing 10 cold and necrotic

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 2, 2009)

Seeing the action erupting all around him, Kalas shakes off the rust (and icy cold) that had grown during his years of solitude and pointed his fine blade at the undead creature in front of her cleric. Gilthanas nods and both him and Kalas disappear from view for a moment, reappearing on the other side of rider. 

From atop his stead, Kalas rumbles "He who has violated Her laws shall pay for those crimes!". Kalas swings his blade from atop the fiery steed attempting to immobilize his foe, but the immediacy of the battle has thrown off his focus. With a roar, he swings again at his foe with the fierceness of a predatory animal, but again his blade is errant. 

[sblock=Actions]
Save vs ongoing damage (beg of turn) (1d20+1=10)  Save at beginning of turn from Font of Life, take no damage
Move: Teleport to AA/AB18/19 (I think) to get a flank with Sarenex
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies 
Minor: Lawbreaker's Doom (Whenever I hit the undead rider, it takes 7 more damage and is slowed TENT
Standard: Creeper's Grasp (Vs Ref; Damage (1d20+28=32, 2d8+25=33) )*sigh, not a good start to the rolls. If it hits, immobilized TENT
AP: Predatory Guardian Vs AC; Damage (1d20+28=30, 2d8+25=39) *Yikes!!!! 
A 4 and a 2 on the first two attack rolls...*sigh*
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 186/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Well, seems I spoke too soon! I noticed that Creeper's Grasp is supposed to be vs. Reflex though, correct? Probably won't make a difference, but you never know.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 2, 2009)

[sblock=cov]variable resistance does not apply to necrotic damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 2, 2009)

Kylek strode across the battlefield toward the entangled foes, eyes smoldering with dangerous contempt.  

I have more important things to do than deal with the likes of you, he boomed.  

He spread his thick arms wide, raising his sorcerous tools in a grand gesture.  The air along the upper edge of the writhing mass of tentacles began to take a coiling ophidian shape made of cold and wind and snow.  With a roar like a howling storm the serpentine mass reared back and unleashed a blast of bone chilling cold over the enemies closest to it.  

Growling, Kylek turned his head back toward the melee surrounding the undead creature.  With an easy motion he leveled the dragon carved rod at it.  

That includes you, lich.

Kylek snarled a word that sounded like ice breaking, frozen mist rolling from his heavy jaw as a he unleashed a crackling icy blast toward the skeletal foe.  



[sblock=ooc]

move: move to AB27

AP

standard: Conjure blackfire serpent at AE35
Blackfire Serpent: Chr vs Ref [Area: AF,AG,AH/36,37,38] (Target Order: goristo, rider 3) (1d20+26=30, 1d20+26=37) [edit: Forgot the mount. Attack roll against rider 3's mount. (1d20+26=45)]
Cold Damage (2d12+27=46), and gains vulnerable cold 5 until the end of Kylek's next turn.
Hit or miss they're slowed (save ends) [from Icy Action].

standard: Dragon Frost: Chr vs Fort (Target: undead rider) (1d20+26=39)
Cold Damage (2d8+27+8=42), push undead rider to Z18 and and gains vulnerable cold 5 until the end of Kylek's next turn.  Kylek gain 8 temp HP. 

Saving Throw: Ongoing Damage (1d20=13)


Kylek's arcane attacks ignore the first 15 points of cold resist.  

[sblock=rules stuff]
Has there been a change to the way resist work?  I think that only the lower of two resist applies.  I.E. if you you take 10 thunder and lightning damage from an attack and have only thunder resist you take the full damage, if you have thunder and lightning resist 5 each you still take 5 damage, and if you had 10 thunder and 5 lightning resist you would take 5 damage.  

I only mention this because I think Kylek would still have taken some damage, stacking the resist seems kind of powerful, and I think Batin would have bypassed the resistance by having multiple energy types (especially since he spent a feat for it), unless the lich has fire resist as well.  

Anyway I don't want to get too hung up over the rules, but I thought this was worth mentioning.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:113(+8 temp)/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape 
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions:

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 2, 2009)

[sblock=reading comprehension!]


Atanatotatos said:


> variable resistance does not apply to necrotic damage.




So it doesn't.  You'd think, if I have to look these things up anyway, I could at least read the whole thing, but noooooo...
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Regarding my earlier post about resist, I just realized you're using the pre-errata rules and if you don't know about the errata what I was saying probably sounds like gobbledygook.  



			
				old rule said:
			
		

> Resistance or immunity to one keyword of a power does not protect a target from the power’s other effects. When damage of a power is described as more  than one type, divide the damage evenly between the damage types (round up for the first damage type, round down for all others). For example, a power that deals 25 fire and thunder damage deals 13 fire damage and 12 thunder  damage.






			
				new rule said:
			
		

> Resistance or immunity to one keyword of a power does not protect a target from the power’s other effects. Also, resistance doesn’t reduce damage  unless the target has resistance to each type of damage from the attack,  and then only the weakest of the resistances applies. For example, a  character who has resist 10 lightning and resist 5 thunder who takes 15  lightning and thunder damage takes 10 damage because the resistance value to the combined damage types is limited by the lesser of the two resistances.




Don't know which you want to use, but that should make more sense.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 2, 2009)

The lich's perverse aura saps more life from his flesh, but Sarenax is unperturbed. Continuing where Kalas left off, he declares, "And your crimes against Her are grievous. Judgement has been passed, and your punishment shall be death. Repent!" his voice booms like the lid of a tomb dropping, loud but as emotionless as ever. "Return to the endless rest and blackness of death and rescue your soul!" 

Swirling black energy wells from the ground and restores his vitality as his words continue, and his scythe works back and forth, propelled by powerful muscles. On the first pass dark, purple-glowing blackness trails behind the blade, swirling around the lich before slamming into and being absorbed by the undead's eyes. Swift as lightning, the massive dragonborn brings the scythe back again in a deadly sweep. "Newcomer, Anostor. The time has come to show you are allied with us in our task. I give you the Raven Queen's blessings to strike down this blasphemy," the ebony dragonborn says as his dispassionate, calm eyes look into the tower to see the barbarian.
[sblock=Attn Cabana and Ren]First, Cabana: would you like Lucifa healed as the other target of healing word? That would get her up to full hp, and no one else is hurt enough to use a full surge, let alone all the bonus healing from a _healing word_. 

Second, for both of you, how and when should I heal your mounts? They both have very few surges, so we need to be a little careful here. I have one encounter attack that heals without using a surge, and both my daily healing powers don't consume surges, but everything else does. Of course, a _healing word_ on a mount with no surges left will still heal a good deal for them (5d6+5, avg 22.5). [/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Start of turn: 10 ongoing cold and necrotic damage, 5 necrotic damage from lich's aura. Current hp: 75.

*Minor:* Oath of Enmity vs. undead rider. Effect lasts until end of my next turn.

*Move:* trade for minor, Healing Word on myself: 5d6+1d6+5+37=59, bringing me up to 134 hp. If Cabana wants Lucifa healed, she's the secondary target and is healed to full hp. Otherwise, the secondary target is no one (unless something happens to cause someone to need it by the time my turn happens).

*AP:* Blinding Light vs. undead rider: 1d20+27+2+4=48, 1d20+33=42, 2d12+17=32. End result: 48 vs. AC, 32 radiant damage. If it hits, the lich is blinded until the end of my next turn.

*Standard:* Righteous Brand vs. undead rider: 1d20+27+2+4=38, 1d20+33=48, 2d12+17=38. End result: 48 vs. AC, 38 damage (or 42 if it's bloodied before the attack). If the lich is vulnerable to radiant damage, it takes the extra damage as well (see Pervasive Light feat). If it's a hit, Anostor gains a +7 power bonus to all melee attack rolls against the target until the end of my next turn.

Save vs. ongoing damage (1d20=12).[/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper*- Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37, Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:134/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:8/9
Action Points: 0
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+4 bonus to attack rolls til start of my next turn. (Angelic Action)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 3, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Poor ol' Kalas. He's Mr. Ineffective so far.
[/sblock]

[sblock=LS]
Well, for Gilthanas, he'll need to be subjected to a direct attack to be damaged so I hope he's not hit too often (as we're bigger threats than him). That being said, if he's critical (<25% hp) then a healing word would be welcome. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 3, 2009)

ooc: Thanks sessadore. time to kick some ass.

Hey, Orelal, can't see ya from down here, ho are you? Your voice seems a bit raucus, got a cold? giggles Anostor, relaxed.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heraing his friends' and Sarenax' invitation to join the fight, the enormous warrior starts walking carelessly in the direction of the lich: Oh, great! Didn't want to ruin your fun, but if I'm not intruding... He stops when he's right in front of the undead, and dwarfing him, he unsheates his Great jagged axe with ease: Hear them friends, skinny boy? They asked me to show you why they call me Roaring Duran! Then, Anostor raises his axe with both hands over his head, and the edge descends heavily over the Lich, crushing it to the ground, with a sound not unlike the roar of a thunder indeed.
And after the thunder, comes the storm. Anostor charges a hit like a coil, then releases all of his power in a series of blows that come whirling like the winds of a hurricane, ravaging the bones on the ground.
When Anostor stops the lich is barely recognizable, and he pauses, taking a breath. He widens his arm, straighening up and raising his head to the sky, and releases battle cry that almost seems to shake the ground: [size=+2]UOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH!!![/size]

[sblock=actions]move to Y18; minor: unsheate Greataxe; standard: Oak Hammer Rage on the lich, with a total +9 to the attack roll (+7 from Righteous Brand, +2 from CA), -2 for Power attack: 43 vs AC, 57 dmg and knock prone. I suppose that hits, otherwise, half damage. Regardless, until the rage ends, Anostor deals +3 damage, knocks prone on every melee or close attack, or, if the target is already prone, deals another +5 extra damage.
Action Point to use Storm of Blades with a total +12 bonus to the attack roll (+3 from Action surge), -2 from Power attack: 50 vs AC, 44 dmg(if the lich was not prone, 35 dmg and knock prone); 2nd attack: 49 vs AC, 42 dmg; 3rd attack:52 vs AC, 43 dmg; 4th attack: 43 vs AC, 46 dmg; 5th attack: 52 vs AC, 47 dmg. If any of these misses, the series of attacks is interrupted. If everything hits the total damage is 286. If the lich dies, Anostor gains 20 temporary hps.[/sblock]

[sblock=cov]don't worry, I only noticed because I made the exact same mistake before, even with a Goristro, except with radiant damage instead than necrotic [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]*Anostos Duran*- Human Barbarian *21*
Initiative:+13  Passive perception:27   Passive Insight:21
AC:36 For:36 Ref:31 Will:28
HP:180/180 Bloodied:90 Surge value:45(50 bloodied) Surges/day:13/13
Speed:6 Languages:Common, Imperial(=elven)
AP:1  Second Wind:1 Item:3
Basic Attack: +27 vs AC, 2d12+20
Powers: Howling Strike, Pressing Strike, Recuperating Strike
Swift Charge, Tiger's Leap*, Curtain of Steel, Destined for Greatness*, Storm of Blades, Storm of Blades, Thunderfall
Combat Surge*,Oak Hammer Rage,Thunderfury Rage,Spur the Cycle*,Iron Hammer Rage,Bloodied Greatness, Rage Strike
Carcanet of Psychic schism, Citraine Solitaire, Ring of Freedom of Movement[/sblock]

ooc: if the result of these actions is not what I think, I'll edit the post to make it a bit less dramatic 
Oni, sorry 'bout the color. If it isn't "DM speech", I'll take Red then.
PS: I think it's probably 286 dmg, boys


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 3, 2009)

[sblock=LS]

Lucifa is of secondary importance to the rest of the PC's, if it is convenient to heal her, by all means. I don't want her to take priority healing away from the party though.

also, Anostor is viciousness...




[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 3, 2009)

[sblock=Yet more corrections]Let's see if I can get this multi-type damage thing right.  

In round 1, the lich hit Sarenax, Kylek, Kalas, Massacre, and Lucifa for 26 cold and necrotic, and 10 ongoing cold and necrotic (save ends).  

Sarenax has no relevant resistances, and takes full damage.  No change there.

Kylek resists 15 cold and 15 necrotic, so resists 15 of the damage, and takes 11.  The ongoing damage can't hurt him, so I'm not going to bother to track it.  He has 113/124 HP at the start of his turn.

Kalas resists necrotic but not cold, so he takes 26 damage and 10 ongoing.  He saves against the ongoing before it can hurt him, so he has 171/197 hp.

Massacre resists necrotic but not cold, so he takes the full 26 damage and 10 ongoing.  He saves after the damage applies, so he takes 36 total and has 66/102 hp left.  

Lucifa has no relevant resists, so takes full damage; no change there.

Also, the goristro takes 20 necrotic from Massacre's tentacles, since he can't use variable resists to resist necrotic.
[/sblock]

_Round 1, continued_

Kalas easily shrugs off the unnatural chill, and calls on his mount to carry him behind the lich.  He appears, and pronounces the creature's doom, but his weapon is unable to carry out his sentence this time.  _(Kalas resists the 5 necrotic from the lich's aura.  Kalas' mark overwrites Batin's.  Kalas applies Lawbreaker's Doom, and misses twice.)_

Kylek strides confidently forward and summons an icy black serpent, which breathes a swath of winter into the mass of tentacles.  A scream of pain emerges, and the goristro's angry bellow.  Kylek turns and blasts the lich with cold as well, driving it closer to the tower.  _(Kylek resists the lich's aura too.  blackfrost serpent hits all three targets.  The mount is killed.   dragon frost hits the lich.)_

Sarenax's scythe erupts in blinding radiance as he cuts, dazzling the lich and searing his frail skin.  Sarenax follows with another cut, granting Anostor the Raven Queen's blessing on his endeavors.  _(blinding light and righteous wrath both hit.  The lich is blinded and Anostor gets +7 to hit it with melee attacks TENT Sarenax.)_

Anostor walks lazily out onto the battlefield, unlimbers his huge axe, and goes into an incredible chopping frenzy on the lich, striking it six brutal blows and sending it tumbling to the ground, where it collapses into a pile of ash that is quickly whipped away by the wind.  _(Anostor takes 5 necrotic from the aura.  All his melee attacks hit; 286 damage and the lich is dusted.  Anostor enters the Oak Hammer rage and gains 20 temp HP.)_

The goristro thunders and howls, impotent against its bonds.  It pulses with bluish elemental energy.  _(variable resist set to cold.  saves vs. slowed but fails vs. immobilized)_

_Round 2_

The undead rider's mount, slain moments ago, rises again.  The necromantic energies knitting its bones and shadows into a semblance of flesh pulse with frantic strength; the creature is more shadow than bone.  Yet it still rises, and teleports next to Massacre.  It lashes out with a claw, scoring a dusty furrow down Massacre's withered torso.  _(Shadowclaw 1 rises.  I'm ruling that the "rises at the start of its turn" takes place after the "takes 5 radiant damage from Massacre's aura at the start of its turn" because, hey, it's not like this fight is challenging you guys anyway.    It hits Massacre for 12 damage.)_

[sblock=Religion DC 30]After teleporting, the shadowclaw is immune to all damage until the start of its next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=initiative and status]

enemy initiatives:  rolls

37. Undead Rider, dusted
37. Shadowclaw 1 _reanimated_
33. Massacre _HP 54/102, surges 7/7_, altitude 1  <== You're up
27. Batin _HP 150/165 Surges 10/10_
20. Cambion _32 damage_, prone
19. Rider 2 _20 damage_, immobilized (save ends)
19. Rider 3 _66 damage_, vulnerable 5 cold TENT (kylek), slowed (save ends)
19.  Shadowclaw 3 _dead_
19. Kalas _HP 171/197 Surges 11/11_
16. Kylek _HP 113/124, 8 temp hp Surges 14/14_
16. Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_, 10 ong. cold and necrotic (save ends)
14. Anostor _HP 175/180, 20 temp hp Surges 13/13_, oak hammer rage
11. Goristro _66 damage_, immobilized (save ends, -5 to saves), vuln 5 cold (TENT kylek), resist 20 cold (variable)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 zone, burst 5 on AJ-33, evard's black tentacles.  Difficult terrain, and Massacre's enemies are subject to attacks when if Massacre sustains it.  Lasts TENT (massacre)

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Predatory Guardian, Creeper's Grasp, Lawbreaker's Doom
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, orb of imposition
 Goristro:  variable resist (cold)
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent
 Sarenax:  Oath of Enmity, healing word x1, AP, blinding light
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Storm of Blades x1
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 3, 2009)

WHA HA HA laughs Massacre, watching Anostor deliver the third, forth, fifth, blows to the unwary Ghovran. Dusted! Anostor you always did have a amusing way with words. still chuckling, Massacre feels the first layer of defensive spells go off. Turning and looking down, the undead rider's mount seems to have stood, and attacked. Lucifa reacts by snapping at the quadruped and defensively hovering to the other side of Kylek. 
She reacts quickly Anostor, her mother must have been lively, well...  

Massacre redirects his attention on the spire stomper, Stay. whispers the wizard, Had that young Cthulu enthusiast not stopped in, and had I killed him, I may never have mastered this spell. It takes a certain affinity for the tentacled one, just to bring him into another plane like this. The black coils writhe anew at the mention of their progenitor.  Finding there way into the ears, noses, and any other non-defensible opening they can. Crushing and constricting Massacre's victims in a tighter and tighter grip. 


[sblock=OOC]

immediate interrupt on mount's attack,  shield, +4 AC/Ref TE of Massacre's NT 

Start Orelal's turn


minor sustain black tentacle's, Repeat attack against any non-immobilized (37 vs reflex  rider 2 mount, 32 vs reflex cambion, 25 vs reflex rider 3 if hit deals 21 (25 if 2 or more are hit) necrotic and the target is immobilized), and Massacre deals 5 necrotic to any immobilized (rider 2, goristro).

Standard Fly by attack on undead riders mount 21 vs AC ending in AB28/29, AC28/29 (altitude 2)

Minor Active Perception check 35, more enemies coming? Terrain element to use? anything useful really...

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 4, 2009)

[sblock=quick results]Rider 2 and Goristro are already immobilized and take 5 damage.  Cambion is hit and immobilized again and takes 21 damage.  Rider 3 is missed.  Massacre misses with the flyby attack.

stonegod posted elsewhere this morning, so I'll wait a bit before NPCing Batin.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah, that tickled a bit... says Anostor, scratching his skin a bit where it was _irritated_ a bit by the lich's necrotic aura. 
What were we saying? Ah, yeah, Lucy's a real beauty! Told you she would turn a nice piece o'a wyvern! Her mommy was a beast! Had to strangle her for, like, five minutes before she let me have an egg!!
Anostor goes on chatting like he was having tea sitting at a table. Meanwhile, Massacre is flying around on Lucy, dealing arcane death from above and desceding on one of the undead mounts in a dive.
Say, Orelal, haven't ya got a little... skinnier, now that I look at ya?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2009)

Attuned to lifeless Shadowfell, Batin _steps_ between here and here, being now at the foot of the still mounted rider. His swordwork marks him as a threat, and he follows it with a strike of lightning against the rider that explodes in light and fury! But Batin is already gone, now next to the fallen cambion, and strikes again though with less flash.[sblock=Actions]Shadow Jaunt to AK29; become insubstantial until SNT. Mark Rider 3 and mount with Aegis. Dual Lightning Strike: Crit rider for 27 lighnting damage and 20 ongoing damage (untyped, save ends). Teleport to AM39 for Secondary attack vs Cambion: AC 33 (forgot CA) and 25 lightning if hit, and marked until ENT.[/sblock][sblock=Batin (insubstantial)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 165/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 4, 2009)

From his new height, and with his enemies currently dealing with the writing mass of black, Massacre takes a moment to relax, it seemed his tower would be safe after all. His Eladrin bone structure scanned even the horizon, committing his first battle as an Archlich to memory.

You might say I lost a few pounds Anostor, hehe


----------



## covaithe (Aug 5, 2009)

_Round 2, continued_

Massacre's quick reflexes conjure a magical shield that deflects the reanimated shadowclaw's blow.  He concentrates, and his summoned tendrils continue to writhe, entrapping the cambion again, who responds with an outraged scream.  The trapped rider's mount is crushed beneath a thick pseudopod.  While Massacre concentrates, his trusty mount carries him away from danger, missing with a claw attack of her own.   _(shield makes that a miss, Massacre avoids the 12 damage.  On the repeated tentacles attack, the goristro and rider 2 take 5 damage.  Shadowclaw 2 is hit and killed.  The cambion takes 25 damage and is immobilized (save ends).  Rider 3 is missed.)_

Batin disappears, and reappears next to the trapped rider just long enough to get his attention with a clean strike that flashes with lightning.  He then reappears next to the cambion, slicing her with a continuation of the same blow.  _(from AK29, I think you mean Rider 2, not 3.  His mount is dead at the time, and while it's going to rise again, I don't think you can mark it while it's dead.  It hits the cambion, too.  Batin gets CA against his next weapon attack target before ENT.  The cambion is bloodied.)_

The cambion stands with a snarl and claws at Batin, but misses wildly.  She shakes off the tentacles contemptuously.  _(IC is down, but it's a 29 vs. AC.  She saves against immobilized with a 19.)_

The southern rider screams as the pain from the cut from Batin's jagged blade reaches him.  The pain gives him strength to pull away from the tentacles, but Batin's cut is still bleeding.  _(takes 20 from ongoing damage, saves vs. immobilized with a 18, fails save vs. ongoing damage with a 5.)_

The other rider, free of the tentacles, pauses for a moment.  _(delays until after the mounts rise)_

Both of the riders' dead mounts reanimate, pulsing with purple necromantic energies.  They teleport free of the tentacle field and charges north, leaping to claw at Kylek.  _(The southern one teleports to AI27, charges to AC25 and hits Kylek (39 vs AC) for 12 damage.  The northern one tps to AB35 and charges to Z28, hitting Kylek (37 vs. AC) for another 12._

The northern rider follows, attempting to charge Kylek, but finds his legs still half-frozen.  He settles for getting clear of the tentacles.  _(double move to AB34, fails save vs. slowed)_


[sblock=initiative and status]

enemy initiatives:  rolls

37. Undead Rider, dusted
37. Shadowclaw 1 _reanimated_
33. Massacre _HP 66/102, surges 7/7_, altitude 2, +4 AC and Reflex TENT
27. Batin _HP 150/165 Surges 10/10_
20. Cambion _82 damage_, bloodied, immobilized (save ends), marked by Batin (TENT Batin)
19. Rider 2 _72 damage_, 20 ongoing (save ends), marked by Batin w/aegis
19. Shadowclaw 2 _dead_
19.  Shadowclaw 3 _dead_
19. Rider 3 _66 damage_, vulnerable 5 cold TENT (kylek), slowed (save ends)
19. Kalas _HP 171/197 Surges 11/11_ <== You're up
16. Kylek _HP 97/124 Surges 14/14_
16. Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
14. Anostor _HP 175/180, 20 temp hp Surges 13/13_, oak hammer rage
11. Goristro _71 damage_, immobilized (save ends, -5 to saves), vuln 5 cold (TENT kylek), resist 20 cold (variable)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 zone, burst 5 on AJ-33, evard's black tentacles.  Difficult terrain, and Massacre's enemies are subject to attacks when if Massacre sustains it.  Lasts TENT (massacre)

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Predatory Guardian, Creeper's Grasp, Lawbreaker's Doom
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, orb of imposition
 Goristro:  variable resist (cold)
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent
 Sarenax:  Oath of Enmity, healing word x1, AP, blinding light
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Storm of Blades x1
 Batin:  Shadow Jaunt, Dual Lightning Strike
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2009)

Following Batin's lead, Kalas also begins teleporting across the battlefield, reappearing first near the fallen mounts and then next to the rider. He looks down on the creature from Gilthanas and says "My last prize was stolen from me, you shall not be so lucky" coldly.

[sblock=Actions]
Double Move: Teleport to y,z, 30/31 - then to z,aa, 34,35
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies (rider 3)
Minor: Lawbreaker's Doom on Rider 3 (recharges once my initial target is dead)
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 186/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 6, 2009)

As the reanimated creatures came at him, clawing from both sides, Kylek snarled with rage.  That he should have to fight mere mounts, undead or otherwise, while bigger prizes yet stalked the battlefield.  With a roar like a bitter winter storm he vanished in a swirl of ice and snow that howled above the rocky ground only to reform some distance away at the edge of the inky, writhing mass.  

[sblock=ooc]

In response to the second shadowclaw's attack, I'll use narrow escape, taking half damage and teleporting to AD37.  

[/sblock]


Kylek raised his implements high and a biting wind began to whip about him, spreading across all corners of the conflict.  whipping snowy gust tore at the cambion, battering her about and pushing her down into the morass of tendrils.  Only slightly more gently the frigid winds screaming across the plain pushed Kylek's allies along as well.  

At his direction the snake shaped mass of snow and cold twisted through the air, worming its way through Orelal's spell toward its victims.  Bringing its chilling breath to bear.  

[sblock=ooc]
I'm tired of waiting for invisible castle to come back up, so I'm just going to roll my own dice and ask you to trust the results.  

standard: Winter's Clutch on the cambion.  45 vs Ref.
If that hits, 40 cold damage, slide the cambion to AL38, it is immobilized and gains 5 cold vulnerability.  Also slide Anostor to AA20, Sarenax to AA21, and Kalas to AB,AC/35,36.

move: move Blackfrost Serpent to AI38

minor: sustain Blackfrost Serpent and repeat its attack on AJ,AK,AL/36,37,38.
Goristro: Nat. 1, miss.  Cambion: 46 vs Ref.
If that hits, 41 cold damage (vulnerability already factored in).

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:103/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape 
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions:

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 6, 2009)

Sarenax stalks forward through the sheets of icy wind and snow created by Kylek's spell, a jet monolith slowly but surely closing in on his victims. "Death is inevitable," he continues preaching to their enemies. "Those who attempt to cheat Death shall find only disappointment in the end, and so shall those who aid them. You came as allies of the blasphemy whose remains are now blowing away on the wind, and so you must share his fate. You cannot prevail against we who have the blessing of Her Dark Majesty, the Lord of Death herself. She shall have your souls on her doorstep, it matters not how you hard fight." As he approaches one of the riders, he extends a hand in Orelal's direction to emphasize his point, shadowy energy flowing from the outstretched arm to the lich, knitting him together. "Fear not! Cease your struggle against the Raven Queen's justice, welcome the approach of Death, and I will make your end brief." 
[sblock=ooc]Double Move to AH27

Minor: Bastion of Health on Orelal, allowing him to spend a surge to regain 32+1d6 hit points. 

Commentary: Sarenax is one square short of being able to charge Rider 2, but I don't think charging is really his style anyway  Plus, this way I'm in position to hit all but the cambion and the northernmost shadowclaw with Astral Wave next turn, if a different opportunity doesn't present itself before then.

For the record, I'm not really intending any of Sarenax's speeches as attempts to intimidate opponents into surrendering. If they choose to, fine - as far as Sarenax is concerned, that just makes them easier to cut down [/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37, Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:134/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:8/9
Action Points: 0
Aura 5: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn in the aura take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 6, 2009)

Orelal places his hand to his temple, an old habit from when he could enjoy a good headache. A mental note already filed to explain lich's and their phylactery to Sarenax after the battle.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 6, 2009)

ooc: Ok, I'm tired to wait for IC, so please Cov, roll for me too. Oh, and I forgot to say: Anostor has 20 resistance to all till end of this turn (Heroic Action).

Hey hey now, Kylek, buddy, let's be nicer to ladies... comments Anostor, then, Uhm. The nearest one is a bit far...
And he makes a prodigious leap. He seems to almost fly across the battlefield, and lands with a sonorous _stomp_ among the demonic mounts. Completely ignoring them, he springs forward, charging the undead free from the tentacles, aiming a wicked blow at his neck.

[sblock=actions]ok... I will use Tiger's Leap _and_ Unending Strengh to make an Athletics check with a +38 bonus; if the result is 45 or more, Anostor jumps to AA27 and charges rider3 A33 with Thunderfall: +28 vs AC, 3d12+23 dmg, push 6(to AH 34) and knock him prone; if he crits (+3d12 +20 ongoing) he will then charge the serpent to AD 35 with Howling strike:+28 vs AC, 2d12+3d6+23 dmg and knock it prone.

IF, instead, the result of the Athletics check is less than 45, the action is about the same, but since he cannot move 9 squares, he will have to charge rider3 with Howling strike (that gives him +2 to speed when charging while raging): +28 vs AC, 2d12+3d6+23, and knock prone. If he crits (+3d12+20 ongoing), he will make a basic attack vs the prone rider3: +27 vs AC, 2d12+28 dmg. 
Sorry for the complicated actions.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]*Anostos Duran*- Human Barbarian *21*
Initiative:+13  Passive perception:27   Passive Insight:21
AC:36 For:36 Ref:31 Will:28
HP:175/180+20t Bloodied:90 Surge value:45(50 bloodied) Surges/day:13/13
Speed:6 Languages:Common, Imperial(=elven)
AP:1  Second Wind:1 Item:3
Basic Attack: +27 vs AC, 2d12+20
Powers: Howling Strike, Pressing Strike, Recuperating Strike
Swift Charge, Tiger's Leap*, Curtain of Steel, Destined for Greatness*, Storm of Blades, Storm of Blades, Thunderfall
Combat Surge*,Oak Hammer Rage,Thunderfury Rage,Spur the Cycle*,Iron Hammer Rage,Bloodied Greatness, Rage Strike, Unending Strenght
Carcanet of Psychic schism, Citraine Solitaire, Ring of Freedom of Movement[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 6, 2009)

_Round 2, continued_

Kylek dissolves himself into ice and snow and reforms across the battlefield, avoiding the worst of the second mount's attack.  

Kalas jumps across the battlefield with a series of teleports, suddenly looming over the slowed rider and marking him.  

Kylek summons a biting wind to shred the cambion's wings and hurl her deeper into the tentacle field.  A shroud of necrotic energy flares around the demoness, shielding her from some of the chill, but still she shivers violently.  When the conjured ice serpent blasts her again, its breath shreds her wings into tatters, raising chill blisters and white frost burns all over her body.   _(cambion's necrotic mantle activates, giving her resist 10 to effects that target AC or reflex while bloodied.  She takes 30 damage from winter's clutch and is immobilized.  She takes 31 from the blackfrost serpent, which barely fails to kill her.)_

Sarenax strides majestically forward, lecturing the surviving riders.  He waves a hand absently, healing nearly all of Massacre's wounds.  _(Massacre spends a surge and gets 33 hp.)_

Anostor flexes his legs and, with a mighty leap, hurtles across the battlefield, flying over several of the shadow mounts.  He lands with a jarring thud, and immediately charges the plate-clad warrior, striking a huge blow with his axe and sending the poor wretch flying through the air, back into the tentacles.
_(55 on the athletics check, haha.  Charging Thunderfall hits AC 46 (1 short of a crit) for 42 damage.  Rider 3 is pushed and knocked prone.  Your stated path would provoke an OA from shadowclaw 3, but you'd resist all the damage anyway so I won't bother.)_

The goristro howls with impotent rage, entangling itself further in the tentacles with its struggles.  _(fails save vs. immobilized with a 9)_

_Round 3_

The lich's mount turns for Massacre, but suddenly a pulse of white radiance flares around it.  Its necromantic energies sputter and fade, and it collapses into a shapeless heap.  _(Massacre's aura kills it)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

enemy initiatives:  rolls

37. Undead Rider, dusted
37. Shadowclaw 1 _dead_
33. Massacre _HP 99/102, surges 6/7_, altitude 2, +4 AC and Reflex TENT   <== You're up
27. Batin _HP 150/165 Surges 10/10_, insubstantial TENT
20. Cambion _143 damage_, bloodied, immobilized (TENT kylek), marked by Batin (TENT Batin), vulnerable 5 cold (TENT kylek)
19. Rider 2 _72 damage_, 20 ongoing (save ends), marked by Batin w/aegis
19. Shadowclaw 2 _reanimated_
19. Shadowclaw 3 _reanimated_
19. Rider 3 _108 damage_, bloodied, vulnerable 5 cold TENT (kylek), slowed (save ends), marked by Kalas w/lawbreaker's doom
19. Kalas _HP 171/197 Surges 11/11_
16. Kylek _HP 103/124 Surges 14/14_
16. Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
14. Anostor _HP 175/180, 20 temp hp Surges 13/13_, oak hammer rage
11. Goristro _71 damage_, immobilized (save ends, -5 to saves), vuln 5 cold (TENT kylek), resist 20 cold (variable)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 zone, burst 5 on AJ-33, evard's black tentacles.  Difficult terrain, and Massacre's enemies are subject to attacks when if Massacre sustains it.  Lasts TENT (massacre)

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Predatory Guardian, Creeper's Grasp, Lawbreaker's Doom
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, orb of imposition
 Goristro:  variable resist (cold)
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, winter's clutch
 Sarenax:  Oath of Enmity, healing word x1, AP, blinding light, Bastion of Health
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Storm of Blades x1, Thunderfall
 Batin:  Shadow Jaunt, Dual Lightning Strike
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 6, 2009)

Anostor scratches his head seeing that all the remaining foes are in the mass of tentacles:Yo, Orelal, those creepy tentacles ain't gonna crawl up my a** if I wander in there, right?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

Kalas looks at Alastor with anger, his cold eyes flaring up brightly. "Do not get between me and my foe!" he growls.

[sblock=OOC]
Seriously... Kalas has been pretty impotent this fight. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 6, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]um... sorry. rider3 was the only I could reach. [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, the tentacles will party with you Anostor... Are you feeling particularly saucy today? sarcastically chuckles the undead, See how the cambion enjoys the sensation. Orelal stares at the spectacle. Then redoubles his efforts at making the cambion's last moments as degrading as possible. Even going so far as to give the monstrosity tentacle bunny ears, as each of the flying she-demons limbs is pulled away from her body, leaving her defenseless.

Lucy enjoys hovering up and down by the foes, now that she is not in pain. Orelal is bemused by the show as well, particularly after Sarenax filled Massacre with the Raven Queens presence. Orelal made another mental note, *let Sarenax know I am not the best example of how much the Raven Queen dislikes the undead... Nor is Kalas...*

Massacre takes notice of the Goristro's struggles and continues to focus his effort on keeping his spire vertical. Death stands at the head of the siege engine's bed... Her Dark Majesty will guide your weapon, bring it to bear while She stands ready. states Orelal to his allies. Those who have travelled with him before know the awesome effects of having the Queen guide ones hand in Death.






[sblock=OOC]

Sustain Minor repeat the Evard's Black Tentacle attack against any creature within the zone that is not immobilized, and deal 1d10 damage to creatures that are immobilized.

AC 29/30, AD 29/30 (altitude 1)

Prophecy of Doom on Goristro next person to hit TE of my NT can choose to make the attack a critical hit. (If Batin doesn't hit the goristro, now may be Kalas' time to shine...)

It won't hurt anyone to step into the tentacle's, and Orelal can choose to not sustain it next round. 

Can't believe IC is *still* down...
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 7, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Regarding the cambion and resistance.  I'm not sure it makes much difference at this point, but just for the sake of keeping it in mind Kylek ignores the first 15 points of cold resistance on arcane attacks. 

Also CaBaNa, I believe since Evard's Frisky Tentacles has the implement keyword your sustain should add the appropriate bonuses to the damage (I.E. anything that would normally modify a damage roll other than the stat modifier).  

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2009)

Solidifying, Batin leaves the Cambion to her fate and turns only to seem to appear next to the lumbering demon and the trapped rider. He is already in motion, his blade whipping out in an flurry of strikes, the force of it almost staggering the goristo. Then, channeling fire and ice to the weapon, he strikes at the beast again before fading and stepping away. [sblock=Actions]Use boots to teleport to AG35. Minor action to Sword Burst: 43 Ref vs. Rider 3, Crit (naturally) Goristo, 25 force damage to R3, 29 force damage to Goristo and 20 ongoing. Standard action to Greenflame Blade Goristo with combat advantage (using the CA I have): AC 39, 38 cold and fire damage (33 from roll, +5 from vulnerability); if it hit, the Rider 3 also takes 9 fire and cold damage (4 from effect, 5 from vulnerability). Spend AP to move AG38, becoming insubstantial until ENT and provoking OAs.[/sblock][sblock=Batin (insubstantial)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 150/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 7, 2009)

_Round 3, continued_

Massacre hovers in place, drifting southwards slightly in the howling winds.  His conjured tentacles pulse again.  The cambion falls limply to the ground, thoroughly engulfed by dozens of tentacles.  The warrior to the south evades the attack, and the one that Anostor just hurled back into the tentacles is hit and bound.  Massacre plucks at the strands of fate, ensuring woe for the goristro.  _(cambion is killed from auto-damage.  goristro takes 8.  misses rider 2, hits rider 3 for 25 damage.  rolls)_

Batin flickers again, and with two quick strokes of his blade lays open a huge flap of the goristro's hairy skin.  The sheer force of the cut is enough to wound the fallen rider further.  He steps away, contemptuous of his foes' ability to strike him.  _(34 total damage to rider 3, 67 total to goristro, plus 20 ongoing.  OA from rider 3 misses, from goristro misses.)_

The southern rider, who remains miraculously standing and free of tentacles, bleeds heavily from Batin's earlier stroke.  He stumbles out of the tentacle field and strikes a heavy blow at Sarenax, but the dragonborn turns it aside easily.  _(rider 2 takes 20 from ongoing, bloodying him.  Moves to AI27 and misses Sarenax.  
Fails save vs. ongoing damage.)_

The two remaining mounts quietly expire in the glare of Massacre's aura.  

The other rider stands and, with a fierce effort, cuts through the tentacles holding him back.  _(saves against both slowed and immobilized)_



[sblock=initiative and status]

enemy initiatives:  rolls

37. Undead Rider, dusted
37. Shadowclaw 1 _dead_
33. Massacre _HP 99/102, surges 6/7_, altitude 2, +4 AC and Reflex TENT
27. Batin _HP 150/165 Surges 10/10_, insubstantial TENT
20. Cambion _dead_
19. Rider 2 _92 damage_, bloodied, 20 ongoing (save ends), marked by Batin w/aegis
19. Shadowclaw 2 _dead_
19. Shadowclaw 3 _dead_
19. Rider 3 _167 damage_, bloodied, vulnerable 5 cold TENT (kylek), marked by Kalas w/lawbreaker's doom, prone
19. Kalas _HP 171/197 Surges 11/11_ <== You're up
16. Kylek _HP 103/124 Surges 14/14_
16. Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
14. Anostor _HP 175/180, 20 temp hp Surges 13/13_, oak hammer rage
11. Goristro _146 damage_, immobilized (save ends, -5 to saves), vuln 5 cold (TENT kylek), resist 20 cold (variable), 20 ongoing damage (save ends)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 zone, burst 5 on AJ-33, evard's black tentacles.  Difficult terrain, and Massacre's enemies are subject to attacks when if Massacre sustains it.  Lasts TENT (massacre)

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Predatory Guardian, Creeper's Grasp, Lawbreaker's Doom
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, orb of imposition
 Goristro:  variable resist (cold)
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, winter's clutch
 Sarenax:  Oath of Enmity, healing word x1, AP, blinding light, Bastion of Health
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Storm of Blades x1, Thunderfall
 Batin:  Shadow Jaunt, Dual Lightning Strike, planestrider boots, quickened sword burst, AP
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2009)

Kalas sees no way to reach his oath target without risking himself, so the revenant teleports away again. This time he reappears near the freed rider. He swings the silver blade and as the weapon connects with his target, the ground erupts in large vines, the plants look sickly and diseased as they wrap around the rider and hamper his movements.

[sblock=Actions]
*I'm assuming an undead controlling the powers of nature would corrupt their appearance 

Move: Teleport to flank rider 2 with Sarenex
Standard: Call Forth the Harvest on Rider 2 - Vs AC; Damage (1d20+26=40, 3d8+18=30) *Forgot +2 for CA - hits AC 42 for 30 damage
Secondary: vs. ref (1d20+26=38) Hits Reflex 38. If hits target is marked and slowed TENT
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies (rider 2) - So rider 3 is my oath target, but rider 2 is marked by me.
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 171/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 7, 2009)

[sblock=meta]

Next hit on goristro can be made an crit...
Prophecy of doom...
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2009)

Edit: Nothing to see here. Aegis only kicks in if the attack hits.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2009)

CaBaNa said:


> [sblock=meta]Next hit on goristro can be made an crit...
> Prophecy of doom...
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Meta]I didn't use it for Batin's second attack has his Crit wouldn't stack (it'd just be 20, not 40 ongoing AFAIK), so let someone else benefit.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 7, 2009)

[sblock=stonegod]

I was reminding others, your natural crit was awesome though!

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 7, 2009)

Kylek directed the icy serpentine conjuration to circle around the massive bulk of the demonic creature bringing a blast of biting cold over the dragonborn's foes from another direction.  

Roaring he called upon draconic magic, sweeping misty wings appeared around him for a brief instant and in a powerful downbeat they blasted a maelstrom of freezing wind over the monstrous demon before him.  For all the power of the spell though it rolled over the demonic thing unable to harm it.  Kylek's features contorted in rage at having his attack rebuffed.  


[sblock=ooc]
Since I missed the goristro last time and didn't attack rider 3, I believe their cold vulnerability is gone and thus not counted in my initial attack.  

move: move Blackfrost Serpent to AG35

minor: sustain Blackfrost Serpent and it attacks AH,AI,AJ/34,35,36
Blackfrost Serpent: Chr vs Ref. (Target Order: rider 3, goristro) (1d20+26+1=36, 1d20+26=41)
Cold Damage (2d12+27=33) (36 vs rider since he's bloodied) and 5 cold vulnerability TENT.

standard: Downbeat of Wings: Chr vs Fort (Target: goristro) (1d20+26+2=29). Another nat 1, miss.  

[/sblock]


[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:103/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:14/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape 
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions:

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 8, 2009)

Massacre chuckles, the sight of Anostor, bounding through the air, was too much for the wizard. Like a panther, Anostor.

The archlich relaxes in the saddle momentarily, reveling in the moment. 

Loud clacking begins as Massacre burst with a new round of laughter, Sat to long upon that throne haven't you Kylek? Very pretty display though!  Orelal's eyes, the only true expression on the skeletal face, alight, as he jibes his comrade in arms.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, c'mon!! We could've... _cough_... interrogated her!!! protests Anostor. Besides, I've always like devilish women... he continues, in a lower voice.

[sblock=ooc]I think sessadore is in the middle of marrying  When did he say he'd be back?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2009)

OOC: I think the blackfrost serpent could have benefited from the auto-crit Massacre is granting.


----------



## Oni (Aug 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

I meant to mention it, but forgot.  I didn't want to take advantage of prophesy of doom because I figured Anostor would get a lot more bang out of it.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> [sblock=ooc]I think sessadore is in the middle of marrying  When did he say he'd be back?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
I believe on the 15th or so. I'd guess early next week.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 10, 2009)

_Round 3, continued_

Kalas teleports and strikes the southern warrior a sweeping blow with his silver blade.  Gaunt, ropy vines arise from the ground and bind the warrior's legs fast.  _(Flanking with Sarenax takes 12 squares, and Kalas' teleport speed is 11.  The CA doesn't make a difference between hitting and missing, so I've put you in AI28.  30 damage to the rider, and it's marked and slowed.)_

Kylek directs the conjured serpent, and another wave of burning cold envelops the enemy.  The rider catches the blast full in the chest, and falls, face frozen in a rictus of pain.  The huge demon, on the other hand, merely howls in anger, and faces directly into the downblast wind that Kylek conjures next, unafraid.  _(36 damage to rider 3 kills him.  The goristro takes 28 after resists.)_

Sarenak smoothly moves to flank the southern rider with Kalas, and whirls his huge scythe with deadly speed.  He strikes the rider a massive blow, wounding it badly and leaving it wide open to Kalas.  _(NPC'd, Sarenak shifts to AI26 to flank and hits with Righteous Wrath for 39 damage.  Kalas gets +7 power bonus to melee attacks against rider 2 TENT Sarenak.)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

enemy initiatives:  rolls

37. Undead Rider, dusted
37. Shadowclaw 1 _dead_
33. Massacre _HP 99/102, surges 6/7_, altitude 2, +4 AC and Reflex TENT
27. Batin _HP 150/165 Surges 10/10_, insubstantial TENT
20. Cambion _dead_
19. Rider 2 _161 damage_, bloodied, 20 ongoing (save ends), marked by Kalas, slowed (TENT Kalas)
19. Shadowclaw 2 _dead_
19. Shadowclaw 3 _dead_
19. Rider 3 _dead_
19. Kalas _HP 171/197 Surges 11/11_ 
16. Kylek _HP 103/124 Surges 14/14_
16. Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
14. Anostor _HP 175/180, 20 temp hp Surges 13/13_, oak hammer rage  <== You're up
11. Goristro _174 damage_, immobilized (save ends, -5 to saves), vuln 5 cold (TENT kylek), resist 20 cold (variable), 20 ongoing damage (save ends)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 zone, burst 5 on AJ-33, evard's black tentacles.  Difficult terrain, and Massacre's enemies are subject to attacks when if Massacre sustains it.  Lasts TENT (massacre)

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Predatory Guardian, Creeper's Grasp, Lawbreaker's Doom
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, orb of imposition
 Goristro:  variable resist (cold)
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, winter's clutch
 Sarenax:  Oath of Enmity, healing word x1, AP, blinding light, Bastion of Health
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Storm of Blades x1, Thunderfall
 Batin:  Shadow Jaunt, Dual Lightning Strike, planestrider boots, quickened sword burst, AP
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooohh, look how cute it is! Doncha wanna pet him? jokes Anostor calling the Goristro with his hand like you do with a kitten. What? You can't come? Then I'll get closer! and he springs forward stepping on the re-dead bones of the rider, charging the demon with a huge swing of his axe.

[sblock=actions]howling strike charging the Goristro to AH34. I'm not sure if that position flanks with Batin, if it does, the +2 from CA is not included in the roll; Anostor uses Student of the sword for the +1 to hit(but no marking): 35(or 37) vs AC, 88 dmg, knock prone, and 20 ongoing damage(which unfortunately does not stack); if it hits, Rampage activates: basic attack with CA, power attack and +5 to damage from Oak Hammer Rage: 31 vs AC, 41 dmg[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*Anostos Duran*- Human Barbarian *21*
Initiative:+13  Passive perception:27   Passive Insight:21
AC:36 For:36 Ref:31 Will:28
HP:175/180+20t Bloodied:90 Surge value:45(50 bloodied) Surges/day:13/13
Speed:6 Languages:Common, Imperial(=elven)
AP:1  Second Wind:1 Item:3
Basic Attack: +27 vs AC, 2d12+20
Powers: Howling Strike, Pressing Strike, Recuperating Strike
Swift Charge, Tiger's Leap*, Curtain of Steel, Destined for Greatness*, Storm of Blades, Storm of Blades, Thunderfall, Student of the Sword
Combat Surge*,Oak Hammer Rage,Thunderfury Rage,Spur the Cycle*,Iron Hammer Rage,Bloodied Greatness, Rage Strike, Unending Strenght
Carcanet of Psychic schism, Citraine Solitaire, Ring of Freedom of Movement[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 11, 2009)

_Round 3, continued_

Anostor circles to the west and charges the demon.  As he moves in, the goristro raises a huge hoof, ready to crush him, but the tentacles wrap around it and the demon nearly falls.  Anostor's axe falls like divine vengeance, hewing deeply into demonic flesh twice. _(Can't charge to AH34 from where you're at, since there are closer squares from which you could attack.  However, you have a move action left, which you can use to circle to a place from which AH34 is a valid charge target.  That's what I've done.  Goristro gets a stomp attack as an immediate reaction when Anostor moves adjacent, which is a natural 1.  AH34 doesn't flank with Batin (see PHB p.285), but Anostor hits anyway, bloodying the goristro and knocking it prone.  It already has ongoing untyped damage from a jagged weapon crit, so I don't think the new ongoing damage stacks.  Anostor's followup attack hits too, for 41 more damage.)_

The goristro leaps to its feat and pounds at Anostor, going into a frenzy of destruction, pounding Anostor again and again with its massive fists.  But the giant human warrior is equal to the task, and takes only one grazing strike from the demon.  _(Take 20 ongoing.  Recharge stomp succeeds.  stand up, and spend an AP to double attack twice.  Four attacks, only one hit, for 24 damage, most of which comes out of temp hp.  Sigh.  It saves against both immobilized and ongoing damage.)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

enemy initiatives:  rolls

37. Undead Rider, dusted
37. Shadowclaw 1 _dead_
33. Massacre _HP 99/102, surges 6/7_, altitude 2, +4 AC and Reflex TENT  <== You're up
27. Batin _HP 150/165 Surges 10/10_, insubstantial TENT
20. Cambion _dead_
19. Rider 2 _161 damage_, bloodied, 20 ongoing (save ends), marked by Kalas, slowed (TENT Kalas)
19. Shadowclaw 2 _dead_
19. Shadowclaw 3 _dead_
19. Rider 3 _dead_
19. Kalas _HP 171/197 Surges 11/11_ 
16. Kylek _HP 103/124 Surges 14/14_
16. Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
14. Anostor _HP 171/180 Surges 13/13_, oak hammer rage
11. Goristro _323 damage_, bloodied, vuln 5 cold (TENT kylek), resist 20 cold (variable)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 zone, burst 5 on AJ-33, evard's black tentacles.  Difficult terrain, and Massacre's enemies are subject to attacks when if Massacre sustains it.  Lasts TENT (massacre)

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Predatory Guardian, Creeper's Grasp, Lawbreaker's Doom
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, orb of imposition
 Goristro:  variable resist (cold)
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, winter's clutch
 Sarenax:  Oath of Enmity, healing word x1, AP, blinding light, Bastion of Health
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Storm of Blades x1, Thunderfall
 Batin:  Shadow Jaunt, Dual Lightning Strike, planestrider boots, quickened sword burst, AP
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 11, 2009)

Anostor reacts immediately at the Goristro swinging its enormous claws at him, but strikes the demon on his bulky horns, that sustain most of the force of the blow. This one sure can take a beating! Yo, Priest!! he calls to Saerenax, If you do the trick from before again, this will end much faster!

[sblock=actions]immediate reaction: Curtain of steel: 29 vs AC, 58 dmg and knock prone(damn, three low rolls in a row!)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]*Anostos Duran*- Human Barbarian *21*
Initiative:+13  Passive perception:27   Passive Insight:21
AC:36 For:36 Ref:31 Will:28
HP:171/180 Bloodied:90 Surge value:45(50 bloodied) Surges/day:13/13
Speed:6 Languages:Common, Imperial(=elven)
AP:1  Second Wind:1 Item:3
Basic Attack: +27 vs AC, 2d12+20
Powers: Howling Strike, Pressing Strike, Recuperating Strike
Swift Charge, Tiger's Leap*, Curtain of Steel, Destined for Greatness*, Storm of Blades, Storm of Blades, Thunderfall, Student of the Sword
Combat Surge*,Oak Hammer Rage,Thunderfury Rage,Spur the Cycle*,Iron Hammer Rage,Bloodied Greatness, Rage Strike, Unending Strenght
Carcanet of Psychic schism, Citraine Solitaire, Ring of Freedom of Movement[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2009)

OOC: Did you change one of those to an auto-crit, Atanatotatos?


----------



## covaithe (Aug 11, 2009)

ooc:  howling strike damage was rolled as an auto-crit, so I assume that's the one.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2009)

Batin _turns_ and he is next to the irrepressible warrior. With only a slight nod to Anostor, the swordmage weaves his sword in a warding gesture, and then plunges it into the beast with such force the sword tears reality, shunting the goristro _aside_ where it appears stunned and in the open for other's attacks.[sblock=Actions]Move action to Armathor's Step to AI34 next to Anostor and gain a +2 power bonus to attack in addition to the +2 from CA. Minor to mark. Standard action to Planar Shock: [AC 48,  28 damage, teleporting the goristro so that its lower, right hand corner is in AG34 (Anostor and the serpent are astride it) and stunning it (save ends). If Batin missed (unlikely), just teleport it to that space.[/sblock][sblock=Batin]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 150/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 10/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 11, 2009)

What a lovely gift Batin, Says Massacre as the Shadowfell itself falls in on the Goristro, and Ebon Rider. Solid blackness surrounds their minds. 


[sblock=OOC]
Standard Orbmasters Umbral Assault, Enlarged, centered on AG29, Omit squares AI28/29,  35 vs will Goristro, 34 vs will Rider 2, 17 necrotic damage Effect: burst creates zone of illusory darkness TE of my NT. All creatures inside are blinded. 

move fight wind.

[sblock=ministat]

Massacre- Male Eladrin Wizard 21
Initiative: +16, Passive Perception: 35, Passive Insight: 30 (darkvision)
AC:35, Fort:27, Reflex:35, Will:36 (+2 when mounted and flying on Lucifa) -- Speed:6 (4/fly 8 hover on lucifa)
HP:99/102, Bloodied:51, Surge Value:26, Surges left:6/7
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Wizard at-will 1: Chilling Cloud
Wizard at-will 1: Thunderwave
Wizard utility 2: Shield
Wizard utility 2 Spellbook: Expeditious Retreat
Wizard encounter 3: Color Spray
Wizard utility 6: Wizard's Escape
Wizard utility 6 Spellbook: Dispel Magic
Wizard daily 9: Face of Death
Wizard daily 9 Spellbook: Visions of Ruin
Wizard utility 10: Feywild Spell Surge
Wizard utility 10 Spellbook: Mass Resistance
Wizard encounter 13: Orbmaster's Umbral Assault
Wizard daily 15: Prismatic Beams
Wizard daily 15 Spellbook: Shunt Between Worlds
Wizard utility 16: Displacement
Wizard utility 16 Spellbook: Spatial Lock
Wizard encounter 17: Furnace of Sand 
Wizard daily 19: Evard's Black Tentacles 
Wizard daily 19 Spellbook: Disintegrate

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 12, 2009)

ooc:  No time for a full update, but so that the rest of you can go:  Massacre and Batin both hit.  Rider2 dies.  Goristro is stunned.


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 13, 2009)

One ebon tendril reaches out to hug Orelal, as the 25 foot tall forest of tentacles recedes into the plane from whence it came. Curling around the Archlich, and snaking into an eye then out through his nose before vanishing with an arcane crackle.[Sblock=OOC] The black tentacles are gone as well...  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

With the wall of tentacles dropped and his foe dead, Kalas turns to the remaining foe. He teleports to the southeast corner and once again says "You've mistaken alligning with them, now you die!". Swinging the silver longsword, Kalas cuts a deep wound in the creature, injuring its mind with the attack.

[sblock=Actions]

Free: With Rider 2 dead, use _Dark Reaping_
Free: Make Goristo my Oath target
Move: Teleport to flank Goristo with Batin
Standard: Weight of Earth on Goristo -Vs AC; Damage (1d20+28=47, 2d8+30=35) It's a crit... I screwed up the damage. Should be 2d8+25+1d8+3 from dark reaping = 52 + crit damage psychic damage (4d8=17) = 69 damage, target is slowed TENT
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies (Goristo)

[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 171/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 13, 2009)

Kylek snarled at Massacre's ribbing, though whether his anger was more with himself or the lich was hard to tell.  

None stand before Kylek!

The frost serpent and the dragonborn reared back simultaneously sucking in vast amounts of air, then, leaning forward, unleashed a tumultuous blast that cracked and popped as it froze the air itself.  

Throwing back his alabaster scaled head, Kylek roared with a primal fury.   

[sblock=ooc]

Vulnerability but not resistance factored in on each.

minor: sustain Blackfrost Serpent attacking the goristro 
Blackfrost Serpent: Chr vs Ref (Target: Goristro) (1d20+26+2=35) (should be 36, forgot bloodied status)
Cold Damage (2d12+27+5+3=55) and renew vulnerability to TENT

standard: Rimestorm: Chr vs Fort (Enemies only; Area: AE,AF,AG/34,35,36) (Target: goristro) (1d20+26+2+1=36)
Cold Damage (2d8+27+5+8+3=50), knock the target prone and the target also takes a –2 penalty to Fortitude TENT.

move: Dragon Breath: Str vs Ref (Area: AE,AF,AG/34,35,36) (Target: goristro) (1d20+24+2=39) (I'm assuming that Kalas isn't in the AoE, but if he is it's probably not a big deal at this point.)
Cold Damage (3d6+1+5=12) (hah, that won't even overcome the goristro's resistance since it's not arcane, but it makes me feel better for all the misses).  

I feel badly for the goristro what with all the status effects that have been heaped upon it, I guess that's the fate of the last enemy standing to be dogpiled.  

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 13, 2009)

_Round 3, continued_

Anostor reacts to the demon's attack with another mighty blow of his own, but this time the demon jerks back, avoiding the huge blade.  

_Round 4_

Batin appears next to Anostor and sends the goristro tumbling through a sudden tear in reality itself, disorienting it completely.  

Massacre easily directs Lucy to fight the breeze, and summons a shroud of darkness to cover much of the battlefield.  Unfortunately, his eyesight seems to be malfunctioning, as it only hits the last human warrior, who collapses, inert.  The field of writhing tentacles disappears into the ground as fast as it emerged.  _(burst 2 centered on AG29, yes?  Unfortunately that doesn't include any of the goristro's squares...  Not that it's likely to matter, this time...  Rider2 dies.)_

Kalas flickers out of sight again, and reappears behind the senseless goristro.  He pronounces its doom, and strikes it a massive blow.  Blood fountains, but still the great demon stands.  _(Lawbreaker's doom only applies to a marked target, so you have to teleport adjacent, mark him, and then use it.  Doesn't matter here, but it might in the future.  Also, Batin's not adjacent and can't flank.  I've put you flanking with Anostor.  Batin's mark gets overwritten.)_

Kylek roars, and three blasts of ice surround the goristro, shredding its last reserves like a rootless tree in a hurricane.  The great beast falls with a resounding crash, and does not rise.  _(either of the Rimestorm or the Blackfrost attack would have killed it.)_

_End combat_


[sblock=final status]

33. Massacre _HP 99/102, surges 6/7_ 
27. Batin _HP 150/165 Surges 10/10_
19. Kalas _HP 171/197 Surges 11/11_ 
16. Kylek _HP 103/124 Surges 14/14_
16. Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
14. Anostor _HP 171/180 Surges 13/13_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent
 Sarenax:  AP
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 13, 2009)

Anostor casually approaches the fallen demon, and pokes at it with the point of a foot. That was short! he comments, with a somewhat disappointed air.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 13, 2009)

Batin puts away his sword with care, then inhales deeply to center himself. He smiles a bit at Anostor's words, and says quietly, Not much changed since I took you from those mysterious islands, my friend.

He turns to the others. I believe we have business to attend to. Sarenax, you have the scroll, do you not?

OOC: Batin will spend 1 HS.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 13, 2009)

Anostor turns at the shadar-kai hearing his words, looks at him, scratches his head a bit, then his eyes widen: Batin! That's you!! It did seems strange that someone blinked here and there just like you used to!! How'ya been doin'? I continue hearing there's nothing to hear 'bout you, sneaky as ever, huh? and then he laughs at full lungs, sincerely delighted to find old acquaintances.

[sblock=stonegod]Ah so Batin brought Anostor with him from the Shifting Isles? That's interesting! I like it![/sblock]

ooc:no surges spent for Anostor, of course.


----------



## Oni (Aug 14, 2009)

Kylek studied the fallen behemoth for a moment, finally he snorted in derision.  

That's better.

Sliding his implements back beneath his dark mantle Kylek looked up toward the airborne lich.  He had heard Oralel mention a name.  

Friends of yours Massacre? 

[sblock=ooc]

I'll spend an HS, Kylek's got like eleventybillion of them.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions:

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 14, 2009)

Search them, Massacre says as if Igor were there, and then he was, Searching through the corpses.

Sarenax, Kalas, Ghovran is now at his weakest... Would you like to finish that atrocity? Also, the Ebon Riders need be dealt with, sieges on my spire cannot be tolerated.  Massacre looks around, Some of you obviously wish to go straight to Her Majesty, I'll here you out.

Massacre acts as if he isn't impressed with the ample skills of his comrade's, but treating these men as equals, was proof of the respect they had earned. 

Lucifa continues to flap against the wind lazily.



Oni said:


> Kylek studied the fallen behemoth for a moment, finally he snorted in derision.
> 
> That's better.
> 
> ...




Looks like you finally warmed up Kylek... hehe...


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

"By Ghorvan you mean that lich? Yes I would like to finish it off, but if She sent one of her most trusted servants to fetch us, then I will not keep her waiting." Kalas replies, wiping his blade on one of the riders bodies, then sheathing the silver blade.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 14, 2009)

Yikes!! Whoa! Orelal!! What happened to you?? You're a f*****g _skeleton_!!! yells Anostor, finally seeing the undead form of Massacre. Saring at him, mouth open, he lowers his glance and points a finger at Massacre's...waist: But... can you still... ya know...do ya...?


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 14, 2009)

They still tingle when enemies approach... But the equipment is obsolete now.

On the plus side, I've lost weight. 
The mandible of the archlich clacks up and down.


----------



## Oni (Aug 16, 2009)

We have more important things to do than discuss your nether regions, growled Kylek.

Let's not waste any more time on this trash, he gestured to the great fallen beast as though it lent more weight to his point, and get under way. 

You don't want to keep your...Queen waiting.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 16, 2009)

Igor methodically searches the bodies.  The cambion evidently preferred her natural and arcane defenses to armor -- or clothing.  The goristro yields only bloodied, stinking fur and enormous horns.  The two human warriors are equipped with equipment possessing only minor enchantments.  

[sblock=loot]2 sets of +2 magic plate armor.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]What's next?  I'm waiting for you guys to decide on a course of action.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 16, 2009)

Massacre attempts to give Kylek a "look", but the mostly expressionless face just stares into Kylek's massive frosty eyes. However much it irks me, you are correct. Ghovran and the Ebon riders will return to dismantle my tower, and I'll need to be interrupting what we are doing to teleport back here. Something... important to me, is inside... somewhere.  he has trouble expressing the last few words...


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2009)

If the Queen's domain is where we should be, then there we must be. Fighting where you are is as useless. Batin was already for the trip, having brought nothing but himself, only himself needed to leave.


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 17, 2009)

Shall we adjourn to the teleportation room then?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2009)

Batin nods silently.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignoring his comrades' activities, Sarenax bends to one knee and lays his right palm in the blood from one of the nearest fallen human's wounds, then stands and smears the blood down the blade of his scythe as he finishes his emotionless monologue. "Death has claimed these foes, praise to the Raven Queen." Reaching into the large pouch on his hip, he draws a jet black cloth embroidered with a raven's head, using it to first wipe the blade and then his hand. "Death be brought to all enemies of Her Majesty with haste, that she may sit in judgment over their souls." He lifts the soiled cloth high and half-bows his head with this statement, then gathers the cloth into his hand and stows it in the bag once again. Then the scythe's blade snaps back next to the handle and the massive dragonborn sheathes it over his shoulder. 

Turning to his comrades, the ebony dragonborn's empty voice booms along. "If it be our Lady's pleasure that we pursue this Ghovran or the humans' associates, then so be it. However, I fear Her original purpose for summoning us will prove to be more pressing. We should follow her angel's words and seek Her will first." Without another word, he turns and begins to stalk back to the tower, drawing the scroll case from the angel as he goes.
[sblock=ooc]Hi everybody! I had a wonderful time while I was away, but it's good to be back. Looks like I didn't miss too much. 

Let the games go on! [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 17, 2009)

Is anyone else a virgin?  a slight pause... Not that kind Anostor, I meant to Her Majesties physical presence.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah, I'm not intimate with any deities, chuckles Anostor at Massacre's question. though I surely would love to become acquainted.
He scratches his beard a bit, looking up as if thinking of something, then continues: You know, I wanted to have a talk, because you know, I had this dream where... he stops when he sees an expression on the faces of he others indicating that they already know more about this than him.


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 17, 2009)

Where you slept with the Raven Queen? asks Massacre, giving a small chuckle, Careful around my Fiance, it's hard to swing an axe when you're standing still...

Massacre is already making his way toward the tower again, Lucy flying lazily. 
Igor, the horns of the goristro, remove them, clean them, affix them to the tower. Collect the Skin as well, it is to be cleaned and sent to  Ch'thuul, I'm sure Kylek's people will have many uses for it there. Taxidermy the Cambion, hang her, mid-flight, in the parlor.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2009)

As the others reach the teleportation circle, Batin is already there waiting, his patient smile on his face.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2009)

Kalas will turn and spur on Gilthanas while the others are bantering, surprised to see Batin already waiting for him.


----------



## Oni (Aug 17, 2009)

Kylek rubbed the scales on his chin with one massive hand.  

Hmmm...better save their gear too, there might be a use for it.

[sblock=ooc]

I'm thinking when we get a chance we can disenchant the armours and set the residuum aside to start a group fund of sorts.  

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 18, 2009)

Presently you are all gathered around Massacre's teleportation circle.  Your host takes the scroll, and, together with those of you trained in the arcane arts, he chants the words to open a rift between worlds.  The portal opens, and through it you can see an unadorned stone platform, weathered and ancient.  Beyond it, deep white mists swirl all around.  

The portal remains open only a few moments, but it is plenty of time for you and your mounts to pass through.  On the other side, you can see that the stone platform is a wide circle, surrounded on all sides by thick white mists that swirls hypnotically.  You stand within a teleportation circle on one side of the platform.  Opposite it is a softly glowing white portal in a smooth stone arch, before which stands a tall, silver-haired female shadar-kai, clad in elaborate white robes.  When you have all arrived, she speaks.  

"Welcome, honored guests.  I am Felidha, Holy Speaker of Zvomarana.  You come as honorable supplicants to Zvomarana, holiest of temples of the Raven Queen.  By divine law, you must prepare yourselves ere you enter Her divine Presence, lest you be overcome, in your mortality.  The monks here will guide you through the first four of the Seven Veiled Gates of Fate.  As you face these trials, the four Fate Pillars of Zvomarana will be revealed to you, guiding you as beacons through the mists.  You must come before me in the Inner Sanctuary, pierced by thorns' deadly visions, bathed in holy water, and with raven skull and holy writings in hand.  Only then can I perform my duty as Speaker and open the fifth gate to you, whereby you may pass into Her Presence."

[sblock=Arcana DC 28]She does not quite look any of you in the eye as she speaks, and the wind that swirls her vestments does not quite match the air movements here.  It is an illusion; Felidha is not physically present here.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Aug 18, 2009)

Neat. You comin' with us all the way, babe? says Anostor glancing at the shadar-kai priestess.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Kalas looks over at Anostor in amusement as the fool speaks to the priestess. He then turns his attention to the shadar-kai, "Then I will complete her tests and come back bearing these items" he says simply, but forcefully.

[sblock=OOC]
arcana (1d20+10=28)  *wow* very nice
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 18, 2009)

Sarenax nods his agreement with Kalas. "I will prove my worthiness of Her favor now as ever."


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 18, 2009)

Let us begin. Massacre confidently states.


----------



## Oni (Aug 19, 2009)

Kylek studied the priestess, trying to decide if he should be angry or amused by the notion that anyone's mere presence, divine or otherwise, would overcome him.  Still the pomp was impressive, he thought, making note that he might be able to adopt a similar approach for his own ends.  

Very well, he rumbled.  

The Raven Queen was vastly powerful, this he knew, and it ignited in him an eagerness.  

[sblock=ooc]

Arcana: DC 28 (1d20+15=17)

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2009)

Batin nods but adds nothing, waiting for the others to lead. In his mind, he was already tracing new paths in his mind, finding the links between the _here_ that was now and the _here_ that is everywhere.

OOC: Taking 10 Batin easily makes that Arcana check.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 19, 2009)

Felidha does not respond, but silently turns and walks through the white gate.  There is little else to do but follow.  

The portal leads to another stone platform, high on the upper slopes of a  vast mountain.  A cold wind hits you, carrying the smell of smoke, and the rotting stench of carnage no longer recent.  There is no sign of Felidha.

A stone path leads from the platform to a wide stone stairway to the north, leading up to a wider paved terrace.  Several humanoid bodies, or parts of bodies, strew the stair, grisly remains and trails of congealed blood spattered across most of the surface.  All of the bodies wear what once were gray monk's robes.  

Beside the stair, the slope is steep, and covered with thick, dark brambles.  The top of the stair is flanked by two obelisks:  long, tapering tetragons of dark stone inscribed with symbols.  One is smooth and pristine, as if it was erected yesterday.  The other is cracked and darkened with accumulated dirt, and missing several feet from its top.  The edges of the cracks are weathered and smooth; this destruction was not recent.  

On the plaza above stands a squat building.  Half of it is a crumbled ruin, covered in vines, while the other half looks freshly built.  More of the white mist surrounds the area, glowing with faint luminosity.

[sblock=Religion DC 20]The contrast of old vs. new is deliberate and symbolic, representing the cycle of life.  Much of the iconograpy devoted to the Raven Queen shows the same mixture of old and new.[/sblock]

Perched at the top of the nearest wall is a hideous creature, humanoid in shape, but its skin hangs in festering tatters, barely attached to the decaying flesh beneath.  Ragged wings spread wide from its back as it spots you, screeching a warning.  An answering cry, as well as a rumbling bellow, come from out of sight, deeper in the building.  

[sblock=Religion DC 25]This creature is a Rot Slinger, an undead being created in mockery of angels, with ties to elemental forces.  

ooc:  elemental humaniod (undead)

[sblock=DC 30]Their touch causes living flesh to rot, but their preferred tactic is to hurl gobbets of decay from their own bodies, weakening their foes from a distance.  Their wings are functional, but clumsy.  

[sblock=DC 35]Unlike most undead, they have no particular weakness to radiant damage, but they do resist decay.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

_Round 1_

After crying its warning the winged abomination hurls a gobbet of putrescent filth at Kalas.  It hits, but but falls away from the revenant without ill effect.  Moments later, its twin flies south and lands on the wall nearby.  It too hurls something horrible at Kalas.  _(Kalas is hit once for 3 necrotic damage after resists, and he is weakened and takes -2 penalty to saves (save ends both).)_

A tall, bald human woman in dark red chainmail and a horned helm climbs the wall farther away, and stands perched on the top.  She carries an Ebon Rider shield.  She calls, "Welcome, _honored guests_.  You are just in time to witness events of great magnitude and cosmic significance.  Rejoice, for you will have a firsthand personal experience of the triumph of the Demon Prince as he overthrows the Raven Queen.  Very, very personal."  She smiles wickedly, and raises her hands as if in benediction.  A flare of dark energy flashes out, streaking unerringly toward Massacre's shriveled heart.  _(Fatal Vision hits Massacre for 20 psychic and necrotic damage, and he is stunned TENT (Hertrud) and dazed thereafter (save ends).)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

Rolls:  PCs, enemies

Rot slinger 1 _undamaged_, perched on the wall
Rot slinger 2 _undamaged_, perched on the wall
Hertrud _undamaged_, perched on the wall
Kylek _HP 124/124 Surges 13/14_  <== You're up
Anostor _HP 171/180 Surges 13/13_
Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
Kalas _HP 168/197 Surges 11/11_, weakened and -2 to saves (save ends both) 
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_, stunned TENT (Hertrud), dazed thereafter (save ends)
Batin _HP 165/165 Surges 9/10_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent
 Sarenax:  AP
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

[sblock=Nature DC 20]Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Standing tall astride Gilthanas, Kalas shakes off the clinging necrotic energy that was sapping his strength and resolve. Glaring angrily at the creatures hanging from the wall and shouts "You shall pay for that creature, prepare to face Her vengeance!" as he and Gilthanas disappear from view. Reappearing at the base of the wall, his Silver Sword glistening with purple lightning, Kalas sees that it is out of reach. He swings his sword and a darkened, rotting tendril burst from its tip and grasp at the creature, trying to draw it closer to him. 

[sblock=Actions]
At Beginning of Turn: Save vs weak (+3-2) (1d20+1=10) +3 from Human Perserverence and Stubborn Survivor - just made it again
Free: Convert the Silver Sword to Psychic Damage
Move: Teleport to U/V 12/13
Standard: Thorn Strike on Slinger 2 (This attack has reach)-[Vs AC; Damage (1d20+26=40, 2d8+25=34) Hits AC 40 for 27 psychic damage, if it hits, pull one square down to me and takes -2 to attack TENT (from Psychic Lock feat)(I included Oath damage bonus in above roll, but it shouldn't be there)
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies (only works if above hits)
Free: Make Slinger my Oath target (only works if above hits)
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 168/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 19, 2009)

Massacre hears the words of power and spots the flicking hand motions, as his mind fills with visions of an awful future, bereft of his Wife, the carcanet schisms his mind. Allowing him to function, even though his focus was in multiple dimensions.

[sblock=OOC]

Using Carcanet of Psychic Schism daily power, immediate interrupt, When an attack would make me stunned, dazed, or dominated, I am unaffected by that condition. Instead I take a -2 penalty to attack rolls and Will defense for the condition's normal duration.

So TENT and then until (save ends) Massacre has -2 att, and -2 will defense.

Also Massacre gets three rolls, pick best, for initiative. Two from Divine Oracle PP, and one from bridle of rapid action. Not that it would have made a difference this time but attack rolls from more than 5 away take a -5 penalty vs Massacre.

If this attack could have been handled by the -5 penalty and the Shield spell(an extra -4 in cases of AC or Reflex being the target), Massacre would rather have deflected it in that manner. 


[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2009)

OOC: Religion 21,  Religion 21

Batin appreciates the symbolic symmetry of the place, but cannot identify the threat the before them... other than it is a threat. As Kalas pulls one of the creatures of the wall, suddenly a ghostly Batin is _there_ next to the creature. His sword charged with lightning, he strikes... and then is gone again, this time balancing with ease next to the other as his sword flashes out once more.[sblock=Actions]This entire action is contingent on r1 hitting. So, if it doesn't, let me know. Shadow Jaunt to be adjacent to the one r1 pulled down, gaining insubstantial until SNT. Dual Lightning Strike: AC 35 w/ CA, 27 lightning damage and marked if hit (if I could chose not to mark it, I would so Kalas maintains his). Then tport next to the other and attack again: AC 36 with CA, 23 lightning and marked if hit. Then mark it with Aegis.[/sblock][sblock=Batin (insubstantial)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 165/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt[
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 19, 2009)

_Round 1, continued_

Massacre's helmet vibrates jarringly, protecting his mind from the worst of the blow.  _(I forgot your extra init rolls; sorry.  Duly noted for next time.  Targets will, so no shield spell.)_

Kalas teleports close to one of the slingers.  Before he can even lash out, an apparition of dark rock, steel, and glowing blue vitality charges him from inside the building, slashing at his sword arm and opening a painful cut.  The blow is not enough to spoil Kalas' aim, however, and his sickly vine lacerates the winged monstrosity and brings it toppling off of the wall to crash at his feet.   _(Kalas' move triggers a readied charge, which hits for 18 damage, and Kalas is marked TENT (blackstar knight 1).  Kalas hits anyway.  The slinger fails his save to avoid being pulled off the wall, and falls, taking 10 falling damage.  Kalas marks blackstar knight 1 and slinger 2, and uses LD on the slinger.)_

[sblock=Kalas]Inside the building, there are three more enemies can be seen from your current vantage:  Another blackstar knight, a death giant, and a huge swarm of ghouls, all seemingly grown into and through each other until they are like one enormous, many-mouthed entity.[/sblock]

[sblock=blackstar knight picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Batin...  _(needs to go 15 squares to get adjacent to Kalas' target, and Shadow jaunt only takes you 14.  Something else?)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

Rolls:  PCs, enemies

Rot slinger 1 _undamaged_, perched on the wall
Rot slinger 2 _37 damage_, prone, marked by Kalas w/LD
Hertrud _undamaged_, perched on the wall
blackstar knight 1 _undamaged_, marked by Kalas
Kalas _HP 150/197 Surges 11/11_, marked by knight 1 TENT (knight 1)
Kylek _HP 124/124 Surges 13/14_  <== You're up
Anostor _HP 171/180 Surges 13/13_
Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_, -2 to attack rolls and will defense TENT (Hertrud) and thereafter (save ends)
Batin _HP 165/165 Surges 9/10_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent
 Sarenax:  AP
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

[sblock=Nature DC 20]Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Kalas calls out to his allies "Beware, there are more of them in here! 3 more!"

[sblock=Cov]
I guess that means I've marked the knight who hit me as well as he'd be adjacent to me, right?
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 19, 2009)

[sblock=ren]







renau1g said:


> I guess that means I've marked the knight who hit me as well as he'd be adjacent to me, right?




Yep.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]







covaithe said:


> Batin...  _(needs to go 15 squares to get adjacent to Kalas' target, and Shadow jaunt only takes you 14.  Something else?)_



Maybe I'm missing something ... can't Batin get to V14 or so with a 14 square teleport? I believe the CA on the attack is from teleporting, not from flanking with Kalas, so V14 should work for Batin, right?

Anyway, I'll post a couple rolls here so I don't forget them. Apparently I can't roll above a 4 for Religion 
Religion (1d20+19=23), Religion (1d20+19=23), Nature (1d20+15=34).[/sblock]
Speaking to his comrades, Sarenax warns them of the danger surrounding the building. "Stray not into the thorns, they will sap the energy from your bones."

Then the ebony cleric looks across to the chain-clad woman on the wall and booms out a deadpan declaration to her. "If you and these monsters are the perpetrators of this blasphemy, you will meet your doom here on the ends of our blades. To think anyone could defeat the righteous servants of Her Dread Majesty the Raven Queen in this, Her most Holy temple, is foolish, child."

Edit: Oh yeah, we're allowed to act in whatever order we post! I'll throw some actions in here in a minute.
Edit 2: Actions posted below, since Oni posted before I finished figuring out what to do.


----------



## Oni (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm...the very plants in this place are laced with the power of death.  Kylek said this in a low voice to his companions then began stalking forward with a stride the bespoke of violence to come. 

Kylek pointed his dragon carved rod at the woman in the red armour, his voice carrying over the biting wind.  Unfortunately *you* won't be witnessing anything after I get my hands on you.   

With that declaration he simply turned to one the tattered looking creatures sitting atop the wall, throwing his arms wide, wispy white wings swept up around Kylek.  With incredible power they came together unleashing a torrent of icy wind over his unfortunate target, trying to blast it from its roost. The wings spread wide a second time even as they began to fade and with a second beat the propelled the Kylek forward with incredible speed, ascending the stairs and closing the distance to the walls in an instant.  


[sblock=ooc]
By my count Batin can get to row V in 14, so he could be adjacent to rot slinger 2.

I'm assuming given the situation weapons and such were already drawn.  

knowledge checks: Religion DC20, Religion DC25, Nature DC20 (1d20+10=19, 1d20+10=11, 1d20+17=31)

move: move to AB11

standard: Downbeat of Wings: vs Fort (Target: rot slinger 1) (1d20+26=43)
Cold Damage (3d6+27+8+8=57), push the target to Q9, knock it prone, and 5 cold vulnerability TENT.  Kylek shifts to U9.  

+2 AC and Ref til hit the first time from Cloak of Displacement. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
Cloak of Displacement: +2 item bonus to AC and Reflex defenses until an attack hits Kylek.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Oh yeah, what are the walls made out of?  Ballpark, how hard/what kind of action would it be if I wanted to bust through one like a giant angry pitcher of kool-aid? 

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 20, 2009)

At the end of the first part of his declaration, Sarenax begins to move forward and accelerate up the stairs. The ebon cleric's voice thuds on, imitating the sound of lead dropping in a stone tomb. "Judgment for your blasphemy is made and your sentence will be carried out. But fear not, for Her Majesty shall sit in fair judgment of your souls soon, once we have freed them from your bodies." As if to emphasize his point, he finishes readying his scythe then, a metallic _shnick_ heralding the blade's movement.
[sblock=Actions]There's a roll on IC about jumping off the side of the stairs, but that was before I went back and checked and saw that the stairs go up, not down. Since they do actually go up, jumping off the side to get closer to the baddies won't really work. Please disregard it 

Also, I second Oni's question about the integrity of the walls. And would it be possible to knock a wall out from under someone standing on top?

*Double Move:* to X11
*Minor:* drone on menacingly  Jeez, you guys are all too tough! I can't do any healing or anything without wasting! 

Cloak of Displacement: I gain a +2 item bonus to AC and Reflex until an attack hits me.
Aura 5: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within the aura take 2 radiant damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31(33), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:134/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:8/9
Action Points: 0
Aura 5: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within the aura take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Cloak of Displacement: +2 item bonus to AC and Ref until an attack hits me.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Hmm, I count 14 squares now, too.  I must have maptool's settings wrong for diagonal movement.  Grr...  So Batin's action is good.  Sorry about all that.  

The walls are stone; break DC 35.  They can be attacked.  
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 20, 2009)

Fury, disgust, it's hard to read the exact emotion Massacre's face shows, his skull even seems to furrow, the undead wizards teeth are grinding, producing a loud chalkboard screech. The blasphemer had made this battle too personal, including both Massacre's Hated-Enemy, and his Fiance. 

In the Archlich's mind this was a purposeful stab at him from Orcus. By sending an Archlich under His sway, and then trying to overthrow his Wife-to-be... It would not be tolerated. Retrieving his Orbs, Massacre began speaking,
My words will not reach your master, for you will die here on this hallowed ground. I'll hunt Him, and the Ebon Riders, to the last. I'll kill you AAA and as Massacre shouts a gout of flame spews from what used to be his throat! Mixing with his bone dust, and flying toward the outpost sheltering the abominations. Massacre gives a quick flip of the wrist and the flaming specks erupt in a huge burst, somehow missing Kalas completely, but incinerating the interior of the building. 






[sblock=OOC]Minor take out Orb
Move for minor take out other Orb

Standard Furnace of Sand centered on R13 (excluding Kalas' squares, U11/12), Enlarged, 

Hertrud, 29 vs reflex (rolled a 1 auto miss.)
Blackstar Knight, 38 vs reflex
Rotslinger 2, 39 vs reflex
(Enemies Massacre can't see yet, but may be in the area burst) 
Blackstar Knight 2, 31 vs reflex
Death Giant, 43 vs reflex
Ghoul Swarm, 46 vs reflex (Critical Hit)

Total damage each take if hit, 19 fire, +4 if two or more are hit, totaling 23 fire damage.
Ghoul Swarm takes 24 fire, if more than one target is hit they take 28 fire damage.
[sblock=EDIT]
totally forgot the -2 to attack here, factor that in. IIRC area bursts don't take penalties for invis, or stealth, so I didn't throw any on...
[/sblock]
Effect; The burst creates a zone of red-hot swirling sand that lasts TE of my NT. All creatures are blinded while they are within the zone and the area is lightly obscured. Each creature that enters the zone takes 1d10+9 fire damage


[sblock=Ministat]

Massacre- Male Eladrin Wizard 21
Initiative: +16, Passive Perception: 35, Passive Insight: 30 (darkvision)
AC:35, Fort:27, Reflex:35, Will:36 (+2 when mounted and flying on Lucifa) -- Speed:6
HP:79/102, Bloodied:51, Surge Value:26, Surges left:6/7
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Wizard at-will 1: Chilling Cloud
Wizard at-will 1: Thunderwave
Wizard utility 2: Shield
Wizard encounter 3: Color Spray
Wizard utility 6: Wizard's Escape
Wizard daily 9: Face of Death
Wizard daily 9 Spellbook: Visions of Ruin
Wizard utility 10: Feywild Spell Surge
Wizard encounter 13: Orbmaster's Umbral Assault
Wizard daily 15: Prismatic Beams
Wizard utility 16: Displacement
Wizard encounter 17: Furnace of Sand 
Wizard daily 19: Evard's Black Tentacles 

[/sblock]
Knowledge checks, Religion 40, nature 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Er ... bump? We're just waiting on Ata, right? Is he having connection problems again or something?[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

I believe covaithe said he was going to be away until Sunday or Monday. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Right, I forgot that cov's away. We are also waiting for Ata, though, right?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I know I've been waiting on Ata in my LEB game since last week as well...
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 24, 2009)

_Round 1, continued_

Batin appears in ghostly silhouette next to Kalas and swings, lightning chasing along the edge of his sword, disappearing almost as soon as his sword, by sheer chance, passes over the tumblind rotwing. He appears again, still translucent, on the wall next the the other rotwing, but once again, his sword fails to make contact.  _(both misses.  Batin ends up on the wall in T10.  Note that he's not adjacent to the blackstar knight, being 15' up.  Kalas keeps the mark on slinger 2.)_ 

Kylek's wide-flung arms summon great ethereal wings, which sweep Batin's target off the wall and send it hurtling to the ground.  Kylek is also carried closer to the fray.  _(hits slinger 1 for 57 damage and 7 falling damage. )_

Sarenax intones a sermon of vengeance as he strides forward, shaking out his scythe theatrically.  

Massacre shrieks hatred, and summons a whirling vortex of white-hot sand above the battlefield.  _(Since you included attack rolls for Hertrud as well as creatures inside the walls, I'm assuming your square of origin is above the walls in R13.  Line of effect prevents the zone from affecting part of its area, and you've excluded several squares; I've tried to show that in the map.  In the end, only blackstar knight 1, 2, and Hertrud are in the area, and only knight 1 is hit -- but he resists 15 fire, so takes only 4 damage.  I'm assuming you intended to exclude Batin's square, T10, as well as Kalas' squares.)_

Anostor's face splits into a huge grin, and he gives a whoop of joy as he charges into the fray, axe swinging.  The heavy blade shears off a chunk of gristly flesh from the rotwing fallen at Kalas' feet.  Anostor cheerfully ignores the fact that he is standing in a patch of thorns.  _(NPCing Anostor, since we've not heard from Ata recently.  Move+charge to V13, howling strike hits slinger 2 for 44 damage.  Anostor will take 10 necrotic from the thorns at the start of his next turn if he hasn't been moved by then.)_

_Round 2_

The fallen rotwing stands, and takes to the sky, fleeing rather than trying to defend itself.  _(stand, fly to X20, 7 squares above ground.  Provokes OAs from Kalas and Anostor.  Kalas takes -2, since he is marked by knight 1 at this point.  If Kalas' OA hits, it will be slowed, and will only get 10' up in V15.)_

The other rotwing stands as well, and hurls bits of its own putrescent innards at Batin.  Even in his ghostly state, the swordsman feels drained by the ghastly filth.  _(orb of decay vs. Batin's Fort hits for 21 necrotic; Batin takes half, and is weakened and takes -2 to saving throws (save ends both))_

Hetrud edges along the wall, brushing burning sand away from her face.  "Nice try, unliving fool.  You evade your rightful master only for a brief moment.  When Orcus takes you, he will kill you slowly a thousand times for defying him, before he inevitably crushes your feeble will.  Perhaps, if I ask, he will give you to me as a slave.  Would you like that?  Hmm?"  Again, dark malice flashes towards Massacre, but the whirling sands deflect enough of the energy that Massacre is unaffected.  _(miss.  I remembered the -5 to ranged attacks from a distance, but not before I made the roll.)_

The blackstar knight flares blue, and disappears, teleporting behind Kalas.  Its greatsword makes a massive arc, which Kalas dodges easily.  _(teleport to W10, deathsword misses.  Kalas is no longer marked.)_

Through the flaming sands another blackstar knight moves unerringly towards the door, stepping past Kalas.  It attacks Kylek, opening a bloody furrow across the dragonborn's white chest from shoulder to hip.   _(blackstar knight 2 moves to U10, taking an OA from Kalas w/CA.  Crit vs. Kylek for 29 damage, and Kylek is marked TENT(knight 2))_

A chittering horde of abyssal ghouls swarms through the ruined side of the building, going over the rubble as much as around it, moving with unholy speed.  It rounds the corner and springs toward Kylek's back, hundreds of mouths and claws reaching for warm flesh, but all falling short, for now.  _(miss vs. Kylek.)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

Rolls:  PCs, enemies

Rot slinger 1 _64 damage_, marked by Batin w/aegis, 5 vuln cold TENT (kylek)
Rot slinger 2 _81 damage_, marked by Kalas w/LD
Hertrud _undamaged_, perched on the wall
blackstar knight 1 _4 damage_, marked by Kalas
blackstar knight 2 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul horde _undamaged_
Kalas _HP 150/197 Surges 11/11_   <== You're up
Kylek _HP 95/124 Surges 13/14_, marked by knight 2 TENT (knight 2)
Anostor _HP 171/180 Surges 13/13_
Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_, -2 to attack rolls and will defense TENT (Hertrud) and thereafter (save ends)
Batin _HP 165/165 Surges 9/10_, insubstantial TSNT

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 Furnace of sand:  TENT(massacre), burst 3 from R13, 15' up.  Lightly obscured, and creatures within the zone are blinded.  Creatures who enter the zone take 1d10+9 fire damage.

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings
 Sarenax:  AP
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

[sblock=Nature DC 20]Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

As the rotter slinks away, Kalas swings out with his glowing purple blade connecting solidly against the foe. Spectral tendrils spring from the ground, slowing the foe. As the knight moves close to him, the same result happens as Kalas lands a solid blow on the enemy.

He calls out "I shall deal with these knights! You will pay for your insolence!", forcing the knights to face him or face the revenant's wrath.

Kalas swings out quickly against both foes with his enchanted blade, hoping to catch them off guard and send them to the ground.

[sblock=Actions]
OA against Slinger 2 - Vs AC; Psychic Damage (1d20+24=37, 2d8+18=28) Hits AC 37 for 35psychic damage (forgot oath damage), if it hits slowed TENT as well.
OA on Knight 2 - Vs AC; Psychic Damage (1d20+28=42, 2d8+18=27) Hits AC 42 for 27 psychic damage, if it hits slowed TENT as well.
Minor: Red Death (all adjacent foes are marked and subject to Lawbreaker's doom TENT)
Move: Teleport to U/V 12/13
Standard: Blood Oath Fulfilled on Knight 1 & 2 (Burst 1, enemies only) - vs knight 2; knight 1; psychic damage (1d20+28=36, 1d20+26=27, 3d8+25=40) *Sigh, nat 1 on the roll....Hits  knight 2 - AC 36 for 40 psychic damage, if it hits, he takes -2 to attack TENT (from Psychic Lock feat) & is knocked prone and can't stand (save ends)
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 150/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 24, 2009)

Kylek's eyes blazed pale blue with fury that the strange knight had struck him, but before he could react he was beset a host of scrabbling crawling clawing undead.  His attention suddenly divided the massive dragonborn fought to keep the terrible creatures away.

Back...back!  You are not fit to lay hands on me!

Spying the dying embers of Massacre's spell, Kylek held his ground until it began to vanish.  As those fires faded he snarled and drew in a deep breath before unleashing a blast of frozen breath from his jaws that swept over the enemies before him.  

Before the frost crystals had vanished from the air Kylek burst apart into a swirl of wind and snow and disappeared from the grasp of his foes.  In a swirl of cold he appeared grandly atop the wall nearby.  

Tremble and fall to the ground, and know the wrath of Kylek.

He roared a roar the shook the masonry and wind driven sheets of snow swept across the ruin, cycloning around Kylek with eerily selective destruction.  

[sblock=ooc]

Delay until Massacre's Furnace of Sand ends.  

minor: Dragon Breath: vs Ref (Area: V,W,X/8,9,10) (Target Order: ghoul horde, knight 1) (1d20+24=34) whoops forgot second attack roll. 
Dragon Breath against knight 1, ref. (1d20+24=38)
Cold Damage (3d6+1=17) and cold vulnerability 5 TENT. 

move: Spatial Trip to T12, top of the wall.  

standard: Blizzard: vs Ref (Burst 10, centered on Kylek, enemies only) [Target Order: ghoul horde, rot slinger 1, knight 2, knight 1, Hertrud, rot slinger 2) (1d20+26=43, 1d20+26+2=48, 1d20+26=36, 1d20+26=30, 1d20+26=28, 1d20+26 =28)
The ghoul horde and knight 1 get an additional +2 against them if they were hit by the Dragon Breath.
Cold Damage (4d10+27+8=56) and knock target prone and give cold vulnerability 5 TENT.  
Until the end of the encounter all allies in the burst gain 10 cold resistance.  
Until the end of the encounter, Kylek is surrounded by freezing wind and snow. At the start of each of Kylek's turns, each enemy within 10 squares of him takes 2d6+19 cold damage, and he can slide it 2 squares.
If the ghoul horde or knight were affected by his dragon breath they take 5 more from vulnerability. 

Rot slinger 1 was crit and takes Cold Damage (4d6+40+27+8+5=91) and because I crit I'll use Chill winds to slide Hertrud into O16

[/sblock]  
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:95/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
marked by knight 2 TENT

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 25, 2009)

Sarenax inhales a quick breath and expells it as freezing cold wind, sweeping over the two knights and Kylek, who simply ignores the cold. Then the massive cleric strides into the center of the melee and unleashes the power of the Raven Queen. 

"Taste the Raven Queen's fury, feel her wrath! We are Her weapon, Her tool of destruction against your blasphemy, and She will protect us from your feeble attacks!" 

The already massive cleric seems to grow yet larger for a moment and his blade glows a deep purple as he lashes out in an arc to each side, then lashes out in front towards the roiling mass of ghouls. While they would normally be beyond his reach, the new size of Sarenax and his weapon are more than enough for him to not only reach, but cleave through the undead. Meanwhile, dark energies rise from the very ground, wrapping around the closest of Sarenax's allies to protect them. After the flurry is complete, Sarenax recedes back to his usual size.
[sblock=Actions]*Minor:* Dragon Breath on U-W/8-10, vs. Ref: vs. Kylek: 1d20+23=28; vs. knight 1: 1d20+23=34; vs. knight 2: 1d20+23=36; vs. ghoul swarm: 1d20+23=31
Cold damage: 3d6+2=12.

*Move:* to V10 (I believe this provokes an OA from knight 1)

*Standard:* Divine Power (burst 2 = T-X/8-12) vs. AC: vs. ghoul swarm: 1d20+27=37; vs. knight 1: 1d20+27=29; vs. knight 2: 1d20+27=28
Radiant damage: 2d12+17=30
Nat 1 and 2 misses the knights. If either is miraculously hit, no push.
If the ghoul swarm is hit, push 1 to U-W/5-7. 
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, Sarenax gains regeneration 5, and Sarenax, Batin, Kalas, and Kylek gain a +2 power bonus to AC.

I figured it would be better to get the swarm away from Kylek before his turn starts, because it probably has some nasty aura.[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(41), Fort:32, Reflex:31(33), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:134/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:8/9
Regen 5
Aura 5: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within the aura take 2 radiant damage.
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Cloak of Displacement: +2 item bonus to AC and Ref until an attack hits me.
Divine Power: regeneration 5 and +2 power bonus to AC until the end of the encounter.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2009)

Stomping his boots together, Batin _steps_ and finds himself next to Hetrud as he solidifies. The janissary's sword flickers itself as Batin strikes again, the blade ignoring the creature's armor. He then performs his warding maneuver, threatening with retaliation, the grey pallor from the rotwing's attack fading to its normal grey as he does so. [sblock=Actions]Use Planestrider Boots to Tport to P16, gaining CA against Hetrud. Ghost Blade (weakened) vs Hetrude: 41 vs Ref, 11 hp after weakening and then mark via aegis. Makes save.[/sblock][sblock=Batin]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 155/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 25, 2009)

Lucy continues to hover, as Massacre, his fury played out, lazily takes in the view. Inferior opponents, always inferior opponents.  Items rattled idly, dangling from eladrin bones, as the dust particles of his anger began to recede. It's insulting really, Orcus is obviously lackadaisical in his recruitment, or just a half-wit. Unless these meager foes are his underestimation of our prowess. Rude or a Fool. He flips into a view of his tower, checking through each room,  and making sure Igor isn't dissecting another hapless wanderer.




[sblock=OOC]

Massacre Delays, which ends furnace of sand, I'll post an action after the update.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 25, 2009)

_Round 2_

Kalas' blade slaps down the fleeing rotwing, releasing a shower of sickly blood and slowing its escape dramatically.  _(rotwing 2 is slowed and only reaches V15, 10' high.  It is bloodied.)_

Anostor takes a swing, too, but, being unprepared, misses.

The blackstar knight moving through the door also feels the bite of Kalas' silver blade, though it shows no sign of being deterred by the blow.  _(Kalas also hits knight 2 with the OA, though I don't think he's slowed, since he's not yet your LD target, yes?)_

Kalas looms, a supernatural manifestation of justice incarnate, drawing the attention of both knights for a moment.  He whirls his sword in a huge arc, but both knights easily parry the blow.  _(Can't teleport to U/V 12/13, since Anostor is in V13.  I'm not sure why you'd want to anyway, since both knights would be out of range of your attack then, so I've ignored the move action.  Blood Oath Fulfilled misses both knights, but they are both marked and subject to LD.)_

Sarenax blasts a lungful of icy breath into the fray, catching both knights unawares.  He then he steps forward, stepping adroitly beneath a slash from the nearby knight.  His scythe seems impossibly huge as he wields it in a wide circle, and though the blade only catches the ghoul horde, nearby allies are bolstered by the nearby passage of divine favor.  When Sarenax cuts the ghoul horde, their myriad mouths all scream at once, and black blood flies everywhere.  Some of it gets on Kylek, burning through his scales to score the flesh beneath with corruption.  The horde withdraws from Sarenax, cowed by the godlike presence manifesting through him, but a handful of malformed ghouls, severed from the horde, remain behind.  _(breath hits both knights, misses the ghouls.  knights take 12 cold damage.  OA misses,  Divine power hits only the horde, which takes an extra 10 from  vulnerability to area attacks.  The forced movement causes ghoul stragglers to be separated from it and remain behind in squares it vacates.)_

Batin appears on the wall next to Hertrud, swinging his sword before it even solidifies.  The blow is weak, but still commands the attention of the deathpriest.  _(hits, marks w/aegis)_

[sblock=Batin]You see a death giant waiting inside the building, peering into the fiery mists.  It stands inside a blood-red, uneven circle on the ground.  A large number of bodies, stacked like cordwood against the northern wall, provide mute evidence of the source of the reddish hue. 

When it sees you, the giant steps closer to you.  It reaches a long arm towards you and pushes.  You nearly fall, but manage to slip aside from the enormous hand, remaining precariously perched on the wall.  _(bull rush attack misses.)_


[sblock=Religion or Arcana DC 28]The red circle has been consecrated to Orcus by an unholy ritual.  It is now Blood Rock, and those who serve Orcus are stronger and more deadly when standing on it.  

ooc:  they gain +2 to attack rolls.  Anyone on it, servant or no, crits on a 19 or 20.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Massacre waits for the sand to clear.  _(Furnace of sand expires.  That's all the time I have to update tonight, but at least Massacre can go now, and Kylek can revise if needed.)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

Rolls:  PCs, enemies

Rot slinger 1 _64 damage_, 5 vuln cold TENT (kylek)
Rot slinger 2 _116 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas w/LD, flying 10' high, slowed TENT
Hertrud _11 damage_, perched on the wall
blackstar knight 1 _16 damage_, marked by Kalas, subject to LD TENT (Kalas)
blackstar knight 2 _12 damage_, marked by Kalas, subject to LD TENT (Kalas)
abyssal ghoul horde _40 damage_
abyssal ghoul 1 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul 2 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul 3 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul 4 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul 5 _undamaged_
Kalas _HP 150/197 Surges 11/11_, +2 power bonus to AC
Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_, +2 power bonus to AC
Batin _HP 165/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC
Death giant _unharmed_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_, -2 to attack rolls and will defense (save ends)    <== You're up
Kylek _HP 95/124 Surges 13/14_, +2 power bonus to AC, marked by knight 2 TENT (knight 2)
Anostor _HP 171/180 Surges 13/13_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath, 
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots, 
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

[sblock=Nature DC 20]Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 26, 2009)

[sblock=alterations]

Just a couple of changes.  

Change Area of Dragon Breath to T,U,V/6,7,8 so knight 1 is no longer included in the area.  
Dragon Breath: vs Ref, additional attack rolls [target order: ghoul 1,2,3,4,5] (1d20+24=39, 1d20+24=25, 1d20+24=44, 1d20+24=43, 1d20+24=27)
Ghoul 2 is automatically missed.  Ghoul 3 is crit for 19 cold damage.  Crit activates Chill Winds, slide Sarenax to W11 so he's not flanked anymore.  

Also here are some additional attack rolls for the blizzard vs the ghouls. 
Blizzard: vs Ref, additional attacks [target order: ghoul 1,2,3,4,5] (1d20+26=44, 1d20+26=44, 1d20+26=41, 1d20+26=33, 1d20+26=27)
Ghoul 5 automatically missed.  Any that were hit by the Dragon Breath have an additional +2 to hit them and 5 extra damage from vulnerability.  

[edit: Oh, yeah.  You made it sound as though Kylek took damage when Sarenax attacked the ghoul horde, but you didn't mention any specifics in the mechanical bit in your post.  ]

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2009)

[sblock=Cov]
Sorry about the teleport, forgot to move that out from the prior post. All my OA's cause the target to be slowed from my Sudden Roots Feat
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 26, 2009)

[sblock=corrections and clarifications]







Oni said:


> You made it sound as though Kylek took damage when Sarenax attacked the ghoul horde, but you didn't mention any specifics in the mechanical bit in your post.




Right, sorry.  It's 26 necrotic, which comes to 11 after resists.  Rolls here (roll says 25, but it should ahve been +10 instead of +9).  



renau1g said:


> Sorry about the teleport, forgot to move that out from the prior post. All my OA's cause the target to be slowed from my Sudden Roots Feat




Ok, cool.  I had a look at that, and it slows targets until the end of their current turn, the one that provokes the OA.  Since that turn is now over, the slowed condition is gone.  Maybe I should roll your OAs, if they affect movement so much...

[/sblock]

_Round 2, continued_

Kylek opens his mouth, roaring wintry cold and decimating the separated ghouls.  He then teleports to the top of the wall and throws his arms wide, summoning a storm of freezing cold.  His allies are shielded, but his enemies are shredded by the vicious chill.  _(ghouls 1, 3, and 4 are hit by breath and die.  2 and 5 and the horde are missed.  Blizzard hits the horde, slinger 1, and knight 2.  ghoul 2 has no line of effect, and 5 is missed.  Hertrud fails to save against the forced movement, and falls off the wall, taking 3 damage.  O16 is occupied, so I put him in P16.)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _155 damage_, bloodied, 5 vuln cold TENT (kylek), prone, 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek)
Rot slinger 2 _116 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas w/LD, flying 10' high, slowed TENT
Hertrud _14 damage_, prone
blackstar knight 1 _16 damage_, marked by Kalas, subject to LD TENT (Kalas)
blackstar knight 2 _68 damage_, marked by Kalas, subject to LD TENT (Kalas), prone, 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek)
abyssal ghoul horde _106 damage_, prone, 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek)
abyssal ghoul 1 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul 2 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul 3 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul 4 _undamaged_
abyssal ghoul 5 _undamaged_
Kalas _HP 150/197 Surges 11/11_, +2 power bonus to AC
Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_, +2 power bonus to AC
Batin _HP 165/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC
Death giant _unharmed_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_, -2 to attack rolls and will defense (save ends)    <== You're up
Kylek _HP 84/124 Surges 13/14_, +2 power bonus to AC, marked by knight 2 TENT (knight 2)
Anostor _HP 171/180 Surges 13/13_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath, 
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots, 
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

[sblock=Nature DC 20]Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 26, 2009)

Lucy take us in closer,  mutters Massacre, Let there be light, A radiant blast of luminesce coruscates over the knights, and ghouls. And what is lightening without thunder? Posits the undead caster,  the last word rolling out of his body with an unholy power. A crack, no a Boom, blasts forth, sound buffeting his foes away and down the hill. We are a roving storm Kylek... Massacre gives the bony grin he's been working on, It feels good to be active again, laying around simply doesn't suit these bones...

[sblock=OOC]
If anyone is hit next round. Massacre will use displacement. If Massacre is hit next round, he will use Wizards Escape, or Shield. 


Move fly to Y-Z, 11-12, altitude (whatever lets me hit all the targets without further penalties...)


Standard Color Spray Close blast 5 (Originating at X10, out to T6, not enlarging) 
42 vs will Knight 1
43 vs will Knight 2
39 vs will Ghoul 2
35 vs will Ghoul 5
31 vs will Ghoul Horde
For 17 Radiant damage (21 if two or more were hit)
If hit target is Dazed TE of Massacre's NT.
(Included the -2 attack penalty)

AP Thunderwave close blast 5 (Originating at X10, out to T6, enlarged) 

35 vs Fort Knight 1
43 vs Fort Knight 2
37 vs Fort Ghoul 2
30 vs Fort Ghoul 5
33 vs Fort Ghoul Horde
20 Thunder damage (24 if two or more were hit)
If hit Push the target 6 squares, as far away and down the hill as possible. (First far away, then down the hill, just in case they make their saves... Hoping to end them down hill in the killer thorns.)
(did not include the -2 attack penalty, any who aren't dazed should have the -2 included.)

(Massacre has an extra move action he may use later in the round, AP)

Makes Save vs -2 attack and will



[sblock=Ministat]


Massacre- Male Eladrin Wizard 21
Initiative: +16, Passive Perception: 35, Passive Insight: 30 (darkvision)
AC:35, Fort:27, Reflex:35, Will:36 (+2 when mounted and flying on Lucifa) -- Speed:6
HP:79/102, Bloodied:51, Surge Value:26, Surges left:6/7
Action Points: 0 (used 1)
Powers -
Wizard at-will 1: Chilling Cloud
Wizard at-will 1: Thunderwave
Wizard utility 2: Shield
Wizard encounter 3: Color Spray
Wizard utility 6: Wizard's Escape
Wizard daily 9: Face of Death
Wizard utility 10: Feywild Spell Surge
Wizard encounter 13: Orbmaster's Umbral Assault
Wizard daily 15: Prismatic Beams
Wizard utility 16: Displacement
Wizard encounter 17: Furnace of Sand 
Wizard daily 19: Evard's Black Tentacles 



[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

[sblock=Cov]
Feel free to roll any OA's for Kalas (1d20+26; 2d8+18, if hits, target is slowed & takes -2 penalty to attack rolls TE of Kala's NT)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 29, 2009)

_Round 2, continued_

Massacre flies closer to the battle.  A blast of multicolored radiance washes over the bunched enemies, dazzling several of them, which is followed closely by a roar of thunder, blasting the knights backwards.  _(All targets of color spray are hit.  The ghouls are destroyed.  The horde and the knights each take an extra 10 damage due to vulnerabilities to area and radiant attacks, respectively.  Thunderwave hits both knights but misses the horde.  It's not legal to push them down the hill from where Massacre is, since each square of pushing must take them farther from him.  I've tried to interpret your push as best I can, putting knight 1 in R6 and knight 2 in O11.)_


Anostor looks down at the thorns.  "Haha, that tickles," he says, as the thorns' venom seeps into his veins.  He steps out of them, and whirls his axe in a huge overhand blow, trying to swat the slinger out of the sky.  The undead creature evades his blow, with some difficulty.  _(Takes 10 necrotic from standing in the thorns.  Thunderfall misses.)_

_Round 3_

The rotwing inside the building pushes itself up and takes to the air, taking cover behind some of the ruined walls.  _(rotwing 1 stands from prone, flies to K8.  It's hard to see on the map, but there's a bit of wall at the south end of K8, blocking LOS and LOE from the south, except from the sides (e.g. Batin can see it))_

The other rotwing flaps frantically away from Anostor, dodging another sweep of the huge axe.  It hurls a handful of vileness at Batin, perched on the wall to the north.  It strikes Batin square in the back, sickening him.  _(fly to W17, 20' up.  Anostor's OA misses.  Orb of Decay hits Batin for 20 necrotic, and he is weakened and takes -2 to saves (save ends).  Batin is out of range for Massacre's Displacement.)_

Hertrud picks herself up and eyes Batin coldly.  "You will pay for striking me, worm.  You will pay for eons."  She invokes unholy power, blasting Batin's mind.  _(stand from prone.  Fatal vision hits Batin's will, for 15 necrotic and psychic, and Batin is stunned TENT (hertrud), and dazed thereafter (save ends).  Batin doesn't fall off the wall.)_

The ghoul horde rights itself.  

The blackstar knights reorient themselves.  One charges Kalas, blade held high, but its blow is averted by a shimmer of divine energy.  The other can only stand and ready itself.  
_(Knight 1 takes 10 necrotic from the thorns, fails to recharge deathsword, and charges, missing Kalas due to the +2 AC from divine power.  Knight 2 stands from prone.)_

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _155 damage_, bloodied, 5 vuln cold TENT (kylek), 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek)
Rot slinger 2 _116 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas w/LD, flying 10' high, slowed TENT
Hertrud _14 damage_
blackstar knight 1 _81 damage_, marked by Kalas, subject to LD TENT (Kalas), dazed TENT (massacre)
blackstar knight 2 _123 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas, subject to LD TENT (Kalas), 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek), dazed TENT (massacre)
abyssal ghoul horde _137 damage_, bloodied, 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek), dazed TENT (massacre)
abyssal ghoul 1 dead
abyssal ghoul 2 dead
abyssal ghoul 3 dead
abyssal ghoul 4 dead
abyssal ghoul 5 dead
Kalas _HP 150/197 Surges 11/11_, +2 power bonus to AC  <== You're up
Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_, +2 power bonus to AC
Batin _HP 120/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC, weakened and -2 to saves (save ends), stunned TENT (Hertrud) and dazed thereafter (save ends)
Death giant _unharmed_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_, extra move action pending 
Kylek _HP 84/124 Surges 13/14_, +2 power bonus to AC, marked by knight 2 TENT (knight 2)
Anostor _HP 161/180 Surges 13/13_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand, color spray, AP
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath, 
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Thunderfall
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots, 
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

[sblock=Nature DC 20]Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Aug 29, 2009)

Wind and snow howled around Kylek, raking across the battlefield, a deep mirthless laugh carrying above it.  The blizzard battered foes about, left and right, knocking them here and there across the ruin.  

Kylek leaped from the wall, flying over the head of Kalas, and landed in a predatory crouch with a heavy thud between his allies and enemies.  Drawing himself up he unleashed a terrible swirling torrent of cold from his mouth.  

[sblock=ooc]

I believe Kylek should no longer be marked by knight 2.  

Start of turn every enemy within LoE and 10 squares takes Cold Damage (2d6+19=29) before vulnerabilities.  Slide knight 2 to M12, rotslinger 2 to U15, knight 1 to U8, and ghoul horde to V,W,X/6,7,8. 

move: jump from the wall to V10, athletics is high enough that should be automatic and ring of feather fall prevents any damage that might come of falling.  

standard: Rimestorm: vs. Fort (enemies only, Area: U,V,W/7,8,9) [Target Order: ghoul horde, knight 1) (1d20+26+2+1=41, 1d20+26+2=32)
Cold Damage (2d8+27+8=42), knocked prone, -2 Fort to TENT (Kylek), and 5 cold vulnerability TENT (Kylek). 
Vulnerabilities not counted in, ghoul horde takes +3 damage because it's blooded and if knight 1 was bloodied by the damage at the beginning of the turn the attack was +1 to hit him and he takes +3 damage as well.  

Lord Sessadore, it probably doesn't need to be said, but don't bother healing Kylek til he's been bloodied.  It'll bump his AC.  

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:84/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+2 power bonus to AC

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2009)

OOC: unless someone kills the stun, Batin will just save vs the two effects (rotwings first to try to negate save penalty).


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 30, 2009)

*Kylek has certainly become intimidating... Maybe I should start some wards, just in case...* Massacre thinks to himself watching the blizzard...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 31, 2009)

Sarenax turns to enter the ruins, but pauses before he starts walking. His features shift subtly, becoming less draconic and more humanoid, and his mouth seems to disappear. Eyes just as cold as ever, another rippling wave of the Raven Queen's power burst forth from him, blasting Her foes. As suddenly as it came, Sarenax's new face disappears.

Then the ebony monolith strides into the ruins. "Oh leader of the blasphemers, have you hidden in fear? Come, show your face and I will show you the visage of Death. You bear anger in your heart, child. Welcome Death and know true peace."
[sblock=Actions]*Standard:* Astral Wave, close burst 8, vs. Will:
Ghoul horde: 1d20+20=29
Knight 1: 1d20+20=21
Rot slinger 2: 1d20+20=40
Ghoul straggler in W5: 1d20+20=34
Ghoul straggler in V5: 1d20+20=21
Ghoul straggler in U5: 1d20+20=38
Ghoul straggler in U6: 1d20+20=25
Ghoul straggler in U7: 1d20+20=27
Radiant damage: 2d8+8=16
Knight 1 and the straggler in V5 are missed with nat 1's. 
Rot slinger 2 is critted for 3d6 cold + 24 radiant = 38 total.
There's an attack roll on IC for knight 2 because I forgot that Kylek slid him out of range. Please ignore.

Hmm ... perhaps I should save that power for when I have a decent implement, like a Holy Avenger ...

*Move:* to R11
*Minor:* Bastion of Health on Kylek. Kylek spends a surge and is at full hp. Really not necessary ...[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(41), Fort:32, Reflex:31(33), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:134/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:8/9
Regen 5
Aura 5: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within the aura take 2 radiant damage.
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Cloak of Displacement: +2 item bonus to AC and Ref until an attack hits me.
Divine Power: regeneration 5 and +2 power bonus to AC until the end of the encounter.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Kalas swings his sword at the knight, hoping to cover it in sickly blackish tendrils to hold it in place while he goes and helps his teleporting ally. Pointing his blade at the other knight, Gilthanas transports itself and its undead master towards the center of the room.

Seeing both the Giant and the other villain around Batin, who appeared to be unable to defend himself, Kalas calls out "Batin snap out of it!" as he concentrates for a moment. The earth here was alien to him, unlike anything he's ever encountered, but it still answered his call. Whether it was because of the Raven Queen's blessing or not he didn't know, but a wave of earth carries Batin into the corner and remains standing to provide the warrior a brief respite.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Mark Knight 1
Standard: Creeper's Grasp on Knight 1  - vs Ref; Psychic Dmg (1d20+26=33, 2d8+25=33)  *Hits  knight 2 - Ref 33 for 33 psychic damage, if it hits, he takes -2 to attack TENT (from Psychic Lock feat) & is immobilized TE Kalas NT
Move: Teleport to O/P 12/13
Minor: Shield of Stone on Batin, moving him to L17 (hopefully that pillar gives him some cover from the giant) - he will gain +2 power bonus to all defenses and resist 5/all TE of Kalas NT

Edit: If someone attacks Kalas during their turn with a melee non-reach waepon he'll use the encoutner power from the Strikeback Gauntlets - Vs AC; Psychic Damage (1d20+26=27, 2d8+18=24) but miss horribly.
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 150/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
bump 

is this on me?

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







CaBaNa said:


> is this on me?




No, it's me.  Family illness, busy at work; the usual excuses, and apologies...

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

No worries, my grandfather just passed as well...

Hope your loved ones recover, and that all that hard work improves life. 

See you when things slow down!

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 4, 2009)

_Round 3, continued_

Kalas misses the blackstar knight, tendrils falling away from its feet, but draws its attention.  Kalas then teleports inside the building, calling on the earth itself to give Batin a respite.  

The seething maelstrom of cold around Kylek pulses, searing foes and scattering them.  Kylek leaps off of the wall, landing adroitly before the building and exhales another miasma of piercing cold, covering the ghoulish abomination with heavy frost.  

Batin, momentarily unable to do anything except try to defend himself, shakes off the corrupting weakness.  

Sarenax prays, and a corona of cool white light erupts around him.  The rot slinger near Anostor gives a despairing cry, and falls out of the air.  The ghoul horde's demise is quieter, but messier, as it dissolves into a lump of misshapen dead flesh, pocked here and there by fragments of bone and claw.  

The death giant gives a roar of challenge, and charges towards Kalas.  Its massive axe lashes out -- reaching past Kalas to strike a powerful blow at Sarenax, who coolly parries it.  

[sblock=ooc]As an experiment to see if it makes updates less labor-intensive, I'm trying it with the OOC text as a separate block, like JoeNotCharles does.  Feel free to let me know your thoughts.  

(Doing Kalas first, since his action only makes sense before Kylek's.)  Kalas marks knight 1 and misses with Creeper's grasp.  He teleports, then slides Batin to O17 and grants him resist 5 all and +2 power bonus to defenses (TENT Kalas).

Kylek is no longer marked by knight 2, correct.  Blizzard affects the ghoul horde, knight 1, slinger 2, and knight 2.  Technically the death giant only has improved cover, not lack of LOE, but I'm gonna use DM's prerogative and declare that he's safe for the moment.  Knight 1 becomes bloodied from blizzard.  Rimestorm hits the horde, but misses the knight.  It also hits ghoul 6, destroying it.  The horde takes 42+5 (cold) +10 (area) = 57.

Batin saves vs. weakened and -2 to saves.  There's no other effect to save against yet, since the stun lasts TENT Hertrud, and only then does the dazed (save ends) come into effect.

Sarenax's Astral Wave misses hits the horde, due to CA, misses knight 1, crits slinger 2.  Misses the ghouls in V5 and U6, hits the others, destroying htem.  Slinger 2 takes 38 and is killed.  The horde takes 16+10(area), and is killed also.  

The death giant charges Sarenax from around the corner; misses.  

Massacre and Anostor are up.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _155 damage_, bloodied, 5 vuln cold TENT (kylek), 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek)
Rot slinger 2 _[dead_
Hertrud _14 damage_
blackstar knight 1 _110 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas, subject to LD TENT (Kalas), dazed TENT (massacre)
blackstar knight 2 _157 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas, subject to LD TENT (Kalas), 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek), dazed TENT (massacre)
abyssal ghoul horde _dead_
abyssal ghoul 7 dead
abyssal ghoul 9 dead
Kalas _HP 150/197 Surges 11/11_, +2 power bonus to AC
Kylek _HP 84/124 Surges 13/14_, +2 power bonus to AC
Batin _HP 120/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC, stunned TENT (Hertrud) and dazed thereafter (save ends), resist 5 all and +2 power bonus to defenses (TENT Kalas).
Sarenax _HP 134/142 Surges 8/9_, +2 power bonus to AC
Death giant _unharmed_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_, extra move action pending   <== You're up
Anostor _HP 161/180 Surges 13/13_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:
 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:
 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand, color spray, AP
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard, rimestorm
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath, 
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Thunderfall
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots, 
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

[sblock=Nature DC 20]Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 4, 2009)

Sarenax turns his cool gaze upon the death giant. "I have faced your like before, and Death triumphed. There is no redemption for you, soul-destroyer; all that Death shall offer you is a quick end and an eternity of blackness."
[sblock=OOC]I think part of the reason Joe separates it like that is because he doesn't do the fluff in the order the mechanics went, so he separates the mechanics so it's clear what happens and when according to the rules. 

That said, I'm pretty indifferent between the OOC block and what you were doing before. Both work for me. If this makes it faster for you then do it, I say [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 5, 2009)

Lucy flaps hard, flying in a wide berth to encircle her foes. Thundering like a rocket she crosses an unbelievable amount of terrain, wings straining with obvious overexertion. Massacre holds tight to the reins with one hand mandible wide open, robes flapping in the headwind. Manic Cackling fills the air like a pack of hyena in a frenzy. 

Massacre felt time shift forward and knew that he and Lucifa had traveled at an unbelievable speed, the Archlich beamed at the prospect of such a beast as this. Good call on this one Anostor! 

Boots kick against the wings of Lucifa, and suddenly her fatigue is gone, buzzing fills the air as she brings a new fervor and focus to pushing higher, and closer to Massacre's enemies.

Massacre snakes into his enemies minds, *and we'll just switch the light off.* not caring to tread lightly, Orelal left necrotic filth in the wake of his tread.  





[sblock=OOC]



(extra move granted by last turns AP) Move fly V-W, 18-19 (altitude as low as safely possible)

(boots of eagerness move free action) Move fly N-O 19-20 (altitude as low as safely possible)

Move fly to I-J, 16-17 (Altitude 4 (I think this is where I can fire off without the -2 from cover, but if not raise me up until I can.)

Orbmasters umbral assault Burst 1 centered on O15 (I'm not sure which altitude affects both Hertrud and the Death Giant, but that's the altitude I'd like, if there is not such thing, make it a Burst 2, exclude friendlies, -2 damage.) 

36 vs will on Hertrud, 34 will on Death Giant, 19 necrotic damage

Effect; The burst creates a zone of illusory darkness that lasts until the end of my next turn. All creatures are blinded while they are within the zone.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 8, 2009)

_Round 3, continued_

Massacre spurs his mount, who circles the battlefield in a flash.  He conjures an area of murky, corrupted darkness.  The corruption has little effect, but the darkness covers several foes.  

Anostor looks around for a living foe.  He spots one of the blackstar knights, all obsidian and blue elemental fire.  Howling with glee, Anostor charges, but the knight's massive blade comes up and meets the huge axe, sending it rebounding away harmlessly.  

_Round 4_

The flying corpse who had hidden behind the crumbling walls to the north returns to view, hurling a smoking mess at Sarenax.  It strikes true, and the cleric feels his flesh wither within his body at the unholy contact.  "The darkness is illusory, mistress.  Come to the north," it calls in a mangled voice.

The cleric strides out of the darkness, and, turning to catch her bearings, casts a potent curse on Kalas.  Just as the magic begins to take hold, the revenant's helm flares with power, shaking off the effect, though not the wound.  

A blackstar knight circles Kylek, slipping behind a pillar and striking at Sarenax.  The cleric cannot parry this blow, and takes another wound.  The empty sockets of the knight's helmet show nothing at all, but Sarenax knows he has this foe's attention.  

Outside the walls, the other blackstar knight there slips deftly by Anostor and strikes at Kylek.  The blow evades his guard, leaving long scars in the white scales of his armor and forcing him to pay heed to his safety.

The distraction of the knight's passing turns Anostor's head at a crucial moment, and two ghouls, the last remains of the sickening horde of ghouls, charge at him with lightning quickness.  Both of them sink filthy claws into him, causing his legs to seize with supernatural pain.  

[sblock=ooc]Massacre hits the giant, but misses Hertrud.  I made it a burst 2, so that the giant would be fully within the area of effect.  I'm assuming you care more about the blindness than the 2 damage.  The giant resists 15 necrotic, leaving 2 damage total.   Knights 1 and 2 are no longer dazed.

Anostor charges knight 1 with howling strike, but misses. 

Rot slinger 1 flies to the top of the adjacent wall and attacks Sarenax.  40 vs. Fort hits for 12 damage.  S is weakened and takes -2 to saves (save ends).

Hertrud moves north out of the darkness and uses Fatal Vision on Kalas.  42 vs Will hits for 17 damage (actually should be 44; I forgot the bloodrock), and Kalas is stunned (tent Hertrud, aftereffect dazed (save ends)).  I'm assuming you'll use Coif of Focus to avoid both effects; of course if you decide not to I'll edit.  Batin is now dazed instead of stunned.

knight 1 fails to recharge deathsword.  it shifts next to Kylek and attacks him, 46 vs. AC hits for 18 damage (should be 44; he's still marked by Kalas, but still hits), and Kylek is marked by knight 1 (tent kn 1)

knight 2 takes 2+10 radiant from Sarenax's aura and vulnerability.  It circles behind Kalas and attacks Sarenax,  43 vs. AC hits for 25 damage, and Sarenax is marked by knight 2 (tent kn2)

the ghouls charge Anostor.   Both hit; he takes 16 damage and is immobilized (save ends)
[/sblock]

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _155 damage_, bloodied 
Rot slinger 2 _[dead_
Hertrud _14 damage_, marked by Batin w/Aegis
blackstar knight 1 _110 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas
blackstar knight 2 _169 damage_, bloodied, 5 cold vuln TENT (kylek)
abyssal ghoul horde _dead_
abyssal ghoul 7 
abyssal ghoul 9 
Kalas _HP 133/197 Surges 11/11_, +2 power bonus to AC   <== You're up
Kylek _HP 66/124 Surges 13/14_, +2 power bonus to AC, marked by knight 1 (tent kn 1)
Batin _HP 120/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC, dazed (save ends), resist 5 all and +2 power bonus to defenses (TENT Kalas).
Sarenax _HP 79/142 Surges 8/9_, +2 power bonus to AC, marked by knight 2 (tent kn 2), weakened and takes -2 to saves (save ends)
Death giant _2 damage_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_
Anostor _HP 145/180 Surges 13/13_, immobilized (save ends)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Burst 2 on O15:  umbral darkness (TENT Massacre).  Creatures within are blinded.

Resources used:

 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand, color spray, AP, Umbral assault
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard, rimestorm
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath,
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Thunderfall
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots,
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2009)

OOC: Did Hetrud do something to negate Batin's mark (stun/daze doesn't affect it, just his ability to do anything with it)? Its until Batin uses Aegis again so the attack on Kalas is at -2.


----------



## Oni (Sep 9, 2009)

Reveling in the battle Kylek roared, a vision of crimson streaked fury, and the storm responded in kind, driving the armoured monstrosity back and leeching strength from the dragonborn's foes.  

Is that all you've got?  Die!

With a guttural sound, Kylek opened his toothy maw wide unleashing a blast that would have made any dragon proud.  As if in response the winds pick up, driving enough to push Anostor along the wall.  Kylek simple turned away from his foe without looking to see if he had fallen or not and like a great lumbering beast stalked through the doorway into the ruins searching for his next opponent.  

[sblock=ooc]

Cold Damage (2d6+19=24) to every enemy within LoE of Kylek.  Presumable that kills the ghouls so slide knight 1 to V8.  

standard: Burning Spray: vs Ref [Area: V,W,X/7,8,9] (Target: knight 1) (1d20+26+1=47)
Crit!
Cold Damage (4d6+46=60), gain cold vulnerability 5 TENT (Kylek).  Kylek gains 8 temp hp and the next creature to hit him with a melee attack TENT (Kylek) takes 8 cold damage.
Using Chillwinds from the crit to slide Anostor to U10 (maybe he has some range attack he can use from there). 

move: move to T11

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:66(+8 temp)/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+2 power bonus to AC

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2009)

"Die," Sarenax says simply to the knight that attacked him as he reaches out and lays a hand on it. As his wounds slowly knit themselves back together, the dragonborn moves around the battlefield and calls the blessings of his goddess down on his companions to help strike down their enemies.

"Your persistence is admirable, but will not benefit you in the end. Resisting Death now will only postpone the inevitable and make your end all the more painful."
[sblock=OOC]Regen 5.

*Minor:* Use Death Knell on knight 2. If it currently has 15 hp or less, it drops to 0 hp.
*
If knight 2 is not dead:*
*Standard:* Righteous Brand vs. Knight 2: 1d20+27=32 vs. AC, 2d12+21=40 damage, plus its radiant vulnerability. On a hit, Kalas gets +7 to melee attack rolls against the knight til the end of my next turn.
*Move:* shift to Q11

*If knight 2 is dead:*
*Move:* to N12
*Standard:* Righteous Brand vs. Death Gaint (using same roll as before with +2 attack from CA and -4 damage since the giant isn't bloodied):1d20+27+2=34 vs. AC, 2d12+17=36 damage, plus if the giant is vulnerable to radiant damage it takes the extra vulnerability damage. On a hit, Kalas gets +7 to melee attack rolls against the giant til the end of Sarenax's next turn.

Save vs. weakened & -2 to saves (1d20-2=1)
[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:84/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:8/9
Regen 5
Aura 5: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within the aura take 2 radiant damage.
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Divine Power: regeneration 5 and +2 power bonus to AC until the end of the encounter.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Activating his enchanted helmet to block the enemies assault on his mind, Kalas then sees that Sarenex is in trouble. Teleporting into the corner, Kalas forces the knight's attention on him with his dramatic appearance and swings his silver blade down on the knight.

[sblock=Actions]
*Yes I'll use the Coif of Focus item power (Note that it costs 1 surge to activate, so Kalas is down to 10)
Move: Teleport to S,T 9,10
Free:Mark knight 2
Free: Use lawbreaker's doom on Knight 2 (recharged when slinger 2 died)
Standard: Basic Attack against Knight 2 - Vs AC; Psychic Dmg (1d20+26=41, 2d8+25=27) Hits AC 41 for 27 psychic damage, if it hits the knight takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls TENT (psychic lock)

[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 133/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 10/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2009)

Still struggling against Hertrud's magic, Batin manages to leap across the wall towards the giant, taking a large swing with his blade. He however still reels from the dark priest's assult.[sblock=Actions]Charge the giant; Athletics to jump to P15 (if I roll a 1, he makes it) and then to P14. Since he's dazed, he doesn't gain CA from flanking:  AC 43, 30hp. Still dazed.[/sblock][sblock=Batin (dazed, defenses boosted)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 120/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 45, Fort: 34, Reflex: 37, Will: 32; +2 defenses and AC
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 12, 2009)

_Round 4, continued_

The ghouls succumb to the swirling storm of ice that surrounds Kylek, dropping to the ground frozen stiff.  The blackstar knight is also covered with another layer of frost and pushed aside, but remains standing, despite the torrent of burning frost that Kylek unleashes.  Anostor, still unable to move his legs, feels himself picked up bodily and deposited nearer the gate to the ruined building.  Kylek turns his back on the frozen knight, striding majestically inside.

Sarenax commands the other blackstar knight to die, but even the power of the Raven Queen that backs his words is not enough to overcome the creature's hold on life.  Sarenax attempts to enforce his command by more conventional means, but his scythe is turned aside.  

Kalas teleports away from the death giant, striking a solid blow to the helm of Sarenax's foe, commanding its attention.  The magic of his silver sword tugs at the creature's mind, whispering distractions and misdirections.  

Batin, still reeling from the curse of the dark priestess, leaps to the other wall, but finds himself encased in magical darkness.  Still, his sword finds its mark, and the death giant bellows in pain.  

The death giant strides out of the illusory shadows and smiles, finding Sarenax almost at his feet.  His vast, overhand blow is clumsy, though, and Sarenax dodges easily.  Those who got a good look at him earlier will have noticed four sooty orbs, the size of peas, circling its head in erratic orbits.  Now, there are only three. 

[sblock=ooc]Kylek's blizzard does kill the ghouls.  Knight 1 takes 24 damage and slides to V8.  The death giant also has LOE, so it takes 24 cold as well.  the knight takes 60 cold from burning spray, and Kylek gains 8 temp hp. 

Sarenax regens 5.  Since I didn't have your regen marked down, we both forgot it last round, so I retroactively regen'd you another 5.  Knight 2 has more than 15 hp left, so it doesn't die.  Righteous Brand misses.

Kalas marks knight 2 w/LD and hits it for 27 psychic and -2 to its next attack roll.  

Batin leaps to P15 successfully.  He can't continue to P14, since that doesn't work for the movement requirements on a charge.  Also, P15 is inside the zone of blindness when he lands, so takes -5 to his attack.  Which still hits for 30 damage.  Batin's enhanced defenses expire.

The death giant steps west, out of the zone, and attacks Sarenax w/flanking:  34 vs. AC misses.  The giant consumes a soul shard and regains 20 hp.  It has three left.  

Massacre and Anostor are up.
[/sblock]

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _155 damage_, bloodied 
Rot slinger 2 _[dead_
Hertrud _14 damage_, marked by Batin w/Aegis
blackstar knight 1 _194 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas, 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek)
blackstar knight 2 _196 damage_, bloodied, -2 to next attack roll, marked by Kalas w/LD
abyssal ghoul horde _dead_
abyssal ghoul 7 
abyssal ghoul 9 
Kalas _HP 133/197 Surges 10/11_, +2 power bonus to AC
Kylek _HP 66/124 +8 temp Surges 13/14_, +2 power bonus to AC, marked by knight 1 (tent kn 1), next enemy to hit in melee takes 8 cold damage (TENT kylek)
Batin _HP 120/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC, dazed (save ends)
Sarenax _HP 89/142 Surges 8/9_, regen 5, +2 power bonus to AC, marked by knight 2 (tent kn 2), weakened and takes -2 to saves (save ends)
Death giant _36 damage_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_ <== You're up
Anostor _HP 145/180 Surges 13/13_, immobilized (save ends)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Burst 2 on O15:  umbral darkness (TENT Massacre).  Creatures within are blinded.

Resources used:

 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand, color spray, AP, Umbral assault
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard, rimestorm
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath,
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Thunderfall
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots,
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Oops, I also forgot to roll my save vs. weakened & -2 to saves. It fails (horribly). I'll edit my post with my turn's actions to show I rolled the save.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 12, 2009)

Infuriated that Hertrud, and the Death Giant, would attempt to escape his mental dominion, Massacre enforced his will over them once again, removing the light filters from their minds. 

Lucifa hovered across the wall top, avoiding the blind Hertrud. Bringing her bone master within divining distance of the Death Giant. 

Then a brief flash hit Massacre, mutilated pieces of the giant lay upon the stone, differing evidence of the killing blow, but a definite show of power! I have witnessed your doom... intones the Archlich in even and malign tones. 

[sblock=OOC]

Minor Orb of Imposition, to extend Orbmaster's Umbral Assault,  The burst creates a zone of illusory darkness that lasts until the end of my next turn. All creatures are blinded while they are within the zone.
Orb of Imposition: I can extend the duration of this effect, even though it is not an at will power, If I do so, the zone expands to a burst 3 and doesn't affect my allies.

Move fly to M-N, 17-18 (alt 4)

Standard Prophecy of Doom 
Effect; I or an ally who hits the target with an attack can choose to make the attack a critical hit. This power lasts TE of Massacre's NT or until Massacre or an ally uses it to make an attack a critical hit.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 14, 2009)

_Round 4, continued_

Massacre exerts his will, once more engulfing his foes in darkness.  He flies closer, hovering over the eastern wall, where his fell presence can wither his foes.  He pronounces a vision of doom for the death giant.  

Anostor, unable to attack, concentrates on a magic ring he wears.  With the ring's help, he is able to throw off his paralysis.  

The rot slinger on the northwestern wall hurls filth at Kylek, but it only grazes, and the corruption cannot take hold. 

Hertrud shudders from Massacre's deathly pallor.  She moves west, soon winning clear of the aura of darkness.  With a smile of triumph she utters words of malison, aiming her holy symbol at Kylek, but the curse does not penetrate Kylek's powerful mind.  With a scream of rage, the evil cleric tries again, but her curse sputters and fails.  

The two blackstar knights twist themselves through space, teleporting next to their targets.  Sarenax, still inspired by the divine power he channeled, evades the blow, but Kylek feels steel pierce his flesh.  Blood spurts from a painful wound.  

[sblock=ooc]Massacre expands his illusory darkness.  I have no idea how expanding this should interact with excluding squares, but I'm going to assume you can't exclude a square which was already covered, which is the only square I'd think you'd want to exclude.  

Anostor is immobilized, and has no ranged attacks at all, as far as I can see.  He uses Ring of Freedom of Movement to gain +5 to various checks and saves, including against immobilized.  He then makes his save.

slinger 1 attacks Kylek, 29 vs. Fort misses.  It flies down to the ground behind the wall again, out of sight except to Batin and Massacre.

Hetrud takes 5 necrotic from Massacre's aura.  She moves west and attacks Kylek, 30 vs. Will misses.  She blows an action point for another try:  natural 1.  Well, never mind.  

Knight 1 recharges deathsword.  I don't think it's marked by Kalas anymore, is it?  I've assumed it's not.  It teleports next to Kylek and uses deathsword, 43 vs. AC hits for 19 damage and 10 ongoing damage (save ends).  Kylek is bloodied.  Knight 1 takes 8+5 cold damage from hitting Kylek.  Kylek is no longer marked.

Knight 2 takes 2+10 radiant for starting near Sarenax while bloodied.  It teleports to R12 and attacks Sarenax with deathsword, 28 vs. AC misses.  Sarenax is no longer marked. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _155 damage_, bloodied 
Rot slinger 2 _[dead_
Hertrud _19 damage_, marked by Batin w/Aegis
blackstar knight 1 _207 damage_, bloodied, 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek)
blackstar knight 2 _208 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas w/LD
abyssal ghoul horde _dead_
Kalas _HP 133/197 Surges 10/11_, +2 power bonus to AC
Kylek _HP 55/124 temp Surges 13/14_, bloodied, +2 power bonus to AC, 10 ongoing damage (save ends)
Batin _HP 120/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC, dazed (save ends)
Sarenax _HP 89/142 Surges 8/9_, regen 5, +2 power bonus to AC, weakened and takes -2 to saves (save ends)
Death giant _36 damage_, one person hitting him can choose to make it a crit (tent Massacre)
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_ altitude 4   <== You're up
Anostor _HP 145/180 Surges 13/13_, +5 to various checks and saves from Ring of FoM

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Burst 2 on O15:  umbral darkness (TENT Massacre).  Creatures within are blinded.

Resources used:

 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand, color spray, AP, Umbral assault, orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard, rimestorm
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath,
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Thunderfall, Ring of FoM, 1 daily magic item power
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots,
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
 Blackstar knight 2:  deathsword
 Hertrud:  AP
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

 the zone expands to a burst 3 and doesn't affect my allies.


So no need to exclude anything...
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Sep 14, 2009)

As steel bit into his flesh the air around him cracked with cold retribution and Kylek shattered under the blow like some icy statue.  The suddenly out of the swirling snow the form of the mighty dragonborn began to take shape behind Hertrud.  Kylek snarled even as his body was still reforming.  

I told you I would come for you.

The storm continued to rage around Kylek seeking out any that would dare oppose him.  Raising his arm made a broad sweeping motion and responding in kind the blizzard slammed into Hertrud shoving her back into the darkness.  

Shrugging off his wounds Kylek threw back his head, roaring at the heavens, and he seemed to increase in stature and grow more terrible in aspect.  All blood and muscle he swept across the field closing the distance with his foes.  Bellowing in bestial fury he breathed a gout of freezing cold across the blinded pair.  

[sblock=ooc]

I'm assuming that knight 1 is probably in U11 right, since he teleported next to Kylek to attack.  

Anyway as an immediate reaction to the attack Kylek will use Narrow Escape, taking half damage from the attack and teleporting to K11.  

Being bloodied for the first time he gain +2 AC til the end of the encounter.

While bloodied he gains +1 to hit and +1 item bonus to AC and Ref and a +2 bonus to speed.

At the beginning of his turn he take 10 damage from the ongoing damage and deals Cold Damage (2d6+19=26) to everything with in 10 and LoE from K11.  Also he slides Hertrud 2 squares to N12. 

minor: Draconic Majesty: Burst 3; Effect: The burst creates a zone of fear that lasts until the end of your next turn. When you move, the zone moves with you, remaining centered on you. The zone is difficult terrain for your enemies. While within the zone, any enemy takes a -8 penalty to attack rolls.

move: move to O11

standard: Burning Spray: vs Ref (Area: N,O,P/12,13,14) [Target Order: Hertrud, Death Giant] (1d20+26+1+2=47, 1d20+26+1+2=40)
Cold Damage (2d8+27=30), gain 5 cold vulnerability TENT (Kylek), next enemy to hit Kylek in melee takes 8 cold damage TENT (Kylek), and Kylek gains 8 temp HP. 

Save vs Ongoing Damage (1d20=10)

Intentionally not taking advantage of Prophesy of Doom, I'll leave that to someone with a high crit weapon.  

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:55(+8 temp)/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+2 power bonus to AC
+2 bonus to AC
+1 item bonus to AC and Ref while bloodied
+2 item bonus to speed while bloodied
+1 to hit while bloodied

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 14, 2009)

ooc:  Yes, the knight was in U11, my mistake.  Also, the Blizzard damage kills both blackstar knights, which will probably affect targeting for the rest of you.


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 14, 2009)

That's the Stuff! HA HA! That is the Kylek I know! Good Show! exclaims Massacre, entertained as ever by the wake of destruction left by Kylek.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2009)

The darkness now as illusory as his mind was dazed, Batin focused trying to regain his thoughts as he stepped aside the giant. But he could not free himself from the maze of thought.
[sblock=OOC]Can't charge to attack the giant (too close), can't charge to attack Hetrud (column in the way of "direct movement" or jumping down makes it too far). So, all he can do is shift 5' next to the giant and make his save: Fail again Remember, Hetrud is still a -2 to all attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 16, 2009)

As Kylek's howling, icy winds tear through the ruins and fell the knight threatening Sarenax, the ebony dragonborn turns its attention to the death giant, still blinded by Orelal's assault. 

"Giant, the time of your doom has come. By the power of the Raven Queen, Death will take you now. Your sins have marked you!" 

Sarenax's voice booms through the whipping winds at the giant, himself a jet black apparition standing in stark contrast to the white blizzard. Despite the obvious difference in physical size, the weight of his declaration and the power carried behind it makes the dragonborn appear on equal ground against the giant as he brings his massive scythe down in an overhead slice.
[sblock=OOC]Regen 5.

*Standard:* Righteous Brand vs. death giant, using the Ruby Scabbard's encounter power (for a whole +1 damage!): 1d20+27+2=30 vs. AC, 2d12+17+1=36 damage, plus radiant vuln. *sigh* Nat 1 misses.
If it hits, Anostor gains a +7 bonus to all melee attack rolls against the giant until the end of my next turn. 
*Move:* shift to P11
*Minor:* None.

Save vs. weakened and -2 to saves (1d20-2=10).

---------------------------

I was getting all ready to blow a 4[W] daily and claim the auto-crit from Massacre (I mean, who doesn't want to do 3d12+65 plus 20 ongoing in one hit?) ... until I remembered that Sarenax is still weakened. I'll leave the auto-crit for Kalas or Anostor to make use of.

Speaking of Anostor, if I managed to land righteous brand this would be a good time for him to drop a storm of blades, *wink wink nudge nudge* [/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:94/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:8/9
Regen 5
Aura 5: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within the aura take 2 radiant damage.
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Divine Power: regeneration 5 and +2 power bonus to AC until the end of the encounter.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

With his chosen enemy defeated, Kalas disappears from his allies side, reappearing next to Hertrud. The chosen of the Raven Queen says "You shall learn the folly of messing with Her, maybe she'll be more lenient in your afterlife" as he brings down the enchanted blade on the foe.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Teleport to L.M 9,10
Free:Mark Hertrud
Free: Use lawbreaker's doom on Hertrud 
Standard: Weight of Earth against Hertrud - vs ac; psychic damage (1d20+26=41, 2d8+25=36)  Hits AC 41 for 36 psychic damage, if it hits the knight takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls TENT (psychic lock) and slowed TENT

[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 133/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 10/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 23, 2009)

_Round 5, continued_

Kylek's form melts into swirling snow and ice as the blade touches him.  He coalesces behind Hertrud, and the cold storm in the area pulses, dropping several of his foes.  He wraps himself in an aura of awesome power, and strides confidently into the teeth of his foes, engulfing them in yet another blast of freezing cold.  

Batin, still reeling from the aftereffects of the curse, creeps carefully along the wall, closer to the fray.  

Sarenax, seeming nearly as large as the giant, whirls his scythe with fearsome menace, but doesn't actually hit anything with it.  He closes in, hemming the foes in tighter.  

Kalas teleports to the north and marks the deathpriest as his lawful prey.  His blade strikes true.  

The death giant, engulfed in darkness and hemmed in on all sides, roars fury, and prepares to attack when the darkness lifts.  

[sblock=ooc]Kylek only takes 9 damage instead of 19 from the attack last round, but he then takes 10 ongoing damage, so his HP total is unchanged.  He teleports to K11, on knight 1's turn.  On his own turn, Blizzard deals 26 damage all around, dropping both knights and the remaining rot slinger.  Hertrud slides to N12.  Burning spray hits both targets for 30 damage and 5 cold vuln.

Batin shifts and fails his save. 

Sarenax regens 5, misses with righteous brand, and saves vs. weakened.  

Kalas teleports and marks Hertrud (overwriting Batin's mark) w/LD.  Weight of Earth hits for 36 damage and Hertrud takes -2 to attacks and is slowed (both TENT Kalas).  

The death giant readies an attack.  

Massacre and Anostor are up.  Note that Anostor has already had a turn since Massacre used Prophecy of Doom (during which he saved against immobilized), so he's not eligible to use it.  Either Massacre uses it, or it goes wasted, since nobody else attacked the giant.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _dead_
Rot slinger 2 _[dead_
Hertrud _111 damage_, marked by Kalas w/LD, 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek), -2 to attacks and slowed (both TENT Kalas)
blackstar knight 1 _dead_
blackstar knight 2 _dead_
abyssal ghoul horde _dead_
Kalas _HP 133/197 Surges 10/11_, +2 power bonus to AC
Kylek _HP 55/124 +8 temp Surges 13/14_, bloodied, +2 power bonus to AC, next enemy to hit in melee takes 8 cold (tent Kylek)
Batin _HP 120/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC, dazed (save ends)
Sarenax _HP 94/142 Surges 8/9_, regen 5, +2 power bonus to AC
Death giant _92 damage_, one person hitting him can choose to make it a crit (tent Massacre), 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek)
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_ altitude 4   <== You're up
Anostor _HP 145/180 Surges 13/13_, +5 to various checks and saves from Ring of FoM

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Burst 2 on O15:  umbral darkness (TENT Massacre).  Creatures within are blinded.
 Burst 3 on Kylek:  Difficult terrain for enemies, enemies take -8 to attack rolls.  TENT Kylek.

Resources used:

 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand, color spray, AP, Umbral assault, orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard, rimestorm, Draconic majesty
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath, ruby scabbard
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Thunderfall, Ring of FoM, 1 daily magic item power
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots,
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
 Blackstar knight 2:  deathsword
 Hertrud:  AP
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, I blew the giant up... the realization was casual, it had become rather normal.

Orelal flies to a clear vantage point, and rains down the Hammer of Fate upon his foe! 

Seeing a second reality, Massacre watches as instead he spews a cloud of cold much like Kylek. 

Both visions are difficult to concentrate through, and Massacre isn't sure what has happened...


[sblock=OOC]

Move to where Massacre has a clear LOS and LOE, but is still >5 squares away (even if that is straight above them.)

Standard Hammer of Fate through Symbol of Hope 30 vs will 5d10+4 extra total of 54 If this hits use Critical granted by prophecy of doom

Miss; Rewind my turn to the moment before I made the attack, and I don't use this power. I choose a different standard action this turn. I can't use hammer of fate again until the next encounter.

if this misses,
Standard Chilling Cloud Burst 2 centered on N12, Through orb of inescapable consequences, 28 vs fortitude on Hertrud, 38 vs fortitude on Death Giant, if one of these misses feywild spellsurge reroll 29, for 25 damage, 29 if both are hit, and if the Death giant is hit increase his damage by 5, due to the auto crit of prophecy of doom.

Darkness ends

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 26, 2009)

_Round 5, continued_

Massacre concentrates, and the death giant shudders, as if fate has narrowly passed him by.  His reprieve is short-lived; a cloud of illusory frost billows up and saps life from him.  

Anostor, free at last to engage, moves in, axe raised eagerly.  It falls, again and again, impossibly fast, carving huge chunks of quivering flesh from the giant, which falls in several pieces.  Anostor laughs, elated by the slaughter, and charges Hertrud.  Kalas provides a timely distraction, and the deathpriest feels the bite of Anostor's blade as well.  

Hertrud looks around.  With a word, she activates some property of her armor, which glows a doleful red.  It looks dangerous to touch.  She prepares some dark spell, but flinches away from Kylek's overwhelming presence.  

[sblock=ooc]Massacre has clear LOS/LOE from where he is, but is only 4 squares up, so he moves 2 squares higher.  He's now 30' above ground.  Hammer of Fate misses, and is not expended.  Chilling cloud hits the giant for 25+5(crit)+5(vuln)=35.  Misses Hertrud.  The darkness ends.  

Darkness ending triggers DG's readied attack, against Sarenax.  27 vs. AC misses.

Anostor moves in on the death giant and drops a Storm of Blades; all 5 attacks hit for 31+26+24+21+27=129 damage, which kills the DG.  Anostor gains 20 temp hp, and uses Swift Charge to charge Hertrud w/ howling strike: 35 vs. AC (with CA from flanking w/Kalas) just hits for 39 damage.

Hertrud activates her armor; anyone who hits her with a melee attack takes 3d8+2 necrotic damage (tent).  She readies an attack for when Kylek's majesty ends.  

Since Kylek went first this round, if we were using strict initiative, only Kylek would get to act before her readied attack.  Since the attack may affect your actions, I'd ask that only Kylek act now, please.
[/sblock]

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _dead_
Rot slinger 2 _[dead_
Hertrud _111 damage_, marked by Kalas w/LD, 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek), -2 to attacks and slowed (both TENT Kalas)
blackstar knight 1 _dead_
blackstar knight 2 _dead_
abyssal ghoul horde _dead_
Kylek _HP 55/124 +8 temp Surges 13/14_, bloodied, +2 power bonus to AC, next enemy to hit in melee takes 8 cold (tent Kylek)   <== You're up
Kalas _HP 133/197 Surges 10/11_, +2 power bonus to AC
Batin _HP 120/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC, dazed (save ends)
Sarenax _HP 94/142 Surges 8/9_, regen 5, +2 power bonus to AC
Death giant _dead_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_ altitude 6
Anostor _HP 145/180 +20 temp Surges 13/13_, +5 to various checks and saves from Ring of FoM

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Burst 2 on O15:  umbral darkness (TENT Massacre).  Creatures within are blinded.
 Burst 3 on Kylek:  Difficult terrain for enemies, enemies take -8 to attack rolls.  TENT Kylek.

Resources used:

 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand, color spray, AP, Umbral assault, orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard, rimestorm, Draconic majesty
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath, ruby scabbard
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Thunderfall, Ring of FoM, 1 daily magic item power, Storm of Blades, swift charge
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots,
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
 Blackstar knight 2:  deathsword
 Hertrud:  AP
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Sep 26, 2009)

Kylek's deep menacing laugh carried over the battering winds of the storm that threatened to sap the life from Hertrud's bones.  

Where are your threats now?

As the pounding winds of the storm carried the demon worshiper, Kylek leveled the heavy dragonheaded rod he carried at her.  With a snarling phrase the storm once more bent to his whim, raging toward Hertrud. Swirling ice lacerated skin and howling winds froze her in her tracks.  Like a living thing the pulsing storm moved Kylek's allies around the ruins sliding them here and there.  

Satisfied with his work, the huge dragonborn began circling around the battle field to come at Hertrud from a new direction.  



[sblock=ooc]

Cold Vulnerability counted into damage rolls. 

start of turn: Cold Damage (2d6+19+5=33) and slide Hertrud to M12

standard: Winter's Clutch: vs Ref [target: Hertrud] (1d20+26+2+1=44)
Cold Damage (3d8+27+5=46), the target is immobilized until the end of your next turn and gains 5 cold vulnerability TENT (Kylek). Slide Anostor to M13 and Batin to N13 (assuming he's not still on the wall, but I don't think he is).  

move: move to L9

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:55(+8 temp)/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:13/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+2 power bonus to AC
+2 bonus to AC
+1 item bonus to AC and Ref while bloodied
+2 item bonus to speed while bloodied
+1 to hit while bloodied

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 28, 2009)

Round 6, continued

Kylek's storm buffets the evil priest, forcing her back a step.  Kylek mocks her as he manifests more cold, rooting her in place for a moment and surrounding her with enemies.  He moves behind Kalas, and his terrible presence fades.  

Hertrud stands straight for a moment, and screams one of the secret names of Orcus, an Abyssal word so foul that blood leaks from the ears of those nearby, dazing them.  

[sblock=ooc]Hertrud takes 33 cold damage and slides to M12.   Winter's clutch hits for 46 more, and Hertrud is immobilized (TENT kylek).  Batin is still on the wall as far as I'm aware, so I assume no sliding him.  Anostor slides to M13.  Kylek's damage-if-hit wears off, as well as his draconic majesty.

Hertrud's readied attack fires:  Grave Word, 28, 35, 36, 40, 34 vs. Fort  misses Kylek, hits Kalas, Anostor, Sarenax, and Batin.  Those hit take 19 necrotic damage (Kalas resists 15 and takes 4; I'm not missing any other resists, am I?) and are dazed (save ends).  

[/sblock]

[sblock=initiative and status]

Everyone but Massacre has 10 cold resist until the end of the encounter

Rot slinger 1 _dead_
Rot slinger 2 _[dead_
blackstar knight 1 _dead_
blackstar knight 2 _dead_
abyssal ghoul horde _dead_
Kylek _HP 55/124 +8 temp Surges 13/14_, bloodied, +2 power bonus to AC
Hertrud _190 damage_, marked by Kalas w/LD, 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek), -2 to attacks and slowed (both TENT Kalas), immobilized (TENT Kylek)
Kalas _HP 129/197 Surges 10/11_, +2 power bonus to AC, dazed (save ends)   <== You're up
Batin _HP 101/165 Surges 9/10_, +2 power bonus to AC, dazed (save ends)
Sarenax _HP 75/142 Surges 8/9_, regen 5, +2 power bonus to AC, dazed (save ends)
Death giant _dead_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_ altitude 6
Anostor _HP 126/180 +20 temp Surges 13/13_, +5 to various checks and saves from Ring of FoM, dazed (save ends)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:

 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power, Furnace of Sand, color spray, AP, Umbral assault, orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: AP, blackfrost serpent, downbeat of wings, breath, spatial trip, blizzard, rimestorm, Draconic majesty, Winter's clutch
 Sarenax:  AP, divine power, breath, ruby scabbard
 Anostor:  AP, Oak Hammer Rage, Thunderfall, Ring of FoM, 1 daily magic item power, Storm of Blades, swift charge
 Batin:  AP, Planar Shock, Dual Lightning strike, Shadow Jaunt, planestrider boots,
 Blackstar knight 1:  deathsword
 Blackstar knight 2:  deathsword
 Hertrud:  AP
[/sblock]

[sblock=map and terrain notes]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thick black lines are the walls of the building.  There is no roof on the building.  The walls are 15' high and 1' thick.  They can be climbed with a DC 20 athletics check.  If you get hit while standing on them, it's a DC 17 acrobatics check to avoid falling off.  All of you guys are medium creatures, you'd need a reach weapon to hit someone standing on the top, if you're standing on the ground.  Yes, even Kalas while mounted.  

The rubble, marked with a triangle, is difficult terrain. 

The slope is steep and icy.  It is difficult terrain and you grant CA while standing on it.  

The stairs are gently sloped, and are normal terrain.  

The green bushes around the edges are Shadowthorn Shrubs, they are difficult terrain, and

Anyone starting their turn in the thorns takes 10 necrotic damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 28, 2009)

"Your god has no power over those who serve Her, prepare to be sent for judgment" Kalas decrees as he easily throws off the effects of the secret name of Orcus. 

He swings his glowing blade down on Hertrud, causing a deep wound and the ground explodes in blackish tendrils, grabbing at her and slowing her down. 

"It is inevitable" he adds

[sblock=Actions]
Font of Life - Save vs Daze at Beginning of turn - Save (1d20 3=23)
Crit ... no long dazed
Move: n/a
Free: Mark Hertrud
Free: Activate Dark Reaping when Death Giant died (next attack target takes 1d8+2 necrotic damage)
Standard: Call Forth the Harvest against Hertrud - Vs AC; psychic damage; necrotic damage (1d20 28=46,  3d8 18=31,  1d8 2=4) 
Vs Ref; slowing effect (1d20 28=43)
Hits AC 46 for 31 psychic damage and 4 necrotic, if it hits takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls TENT (psychic lock) and slowed TENT

[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 129/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 10/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Shield of Stone
Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2009)

Batin was lost, his mental mazes shatting all around. He struggled to determine which place was _here_, and focused long enough to charge at that which was _there_ in the same _here_. He leaped into the area, sword bursting into flame as he plunged from the sky like a meteor at the foul priest. But even that is not enough to anchor him, and he starts mentally reeling between _heres_ again.[sblock=Actions]Jump down to N13: Jump 2 squares (29/10), take 11 (22/2) less damage from fall. Since its only 1d10 damage (15'), he cannot take any and doesn't fall prone. Firelashers lunge on charge: AC 37, 27 fire damage. STILL dazed.[/sblock][sblock=Batin (dazed)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 101/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 28, 2009)

As Orcus' foul secret name washes over him, a deep rumble rolls from Sarenax's throat as he struggles to fight to keep his senses. Even as his vision swims and hearing distorts, the immense dragonborn manages to lock his sight on Hertrud and charges her, his deadly scythe carving the air apart as it rips into the demon worshiper's flesh.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: charge Hertrud, ending in N12: 1d20+27=46 vs. AC, crit! 41 damage, 20 ongoing damage (save ends). 

Save vs. dazed (1d20=4).[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:80/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:8/9
Regen 5
Aura 5: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within the aura take 2 radiant damage.
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Inspiring Strike/Promise of Victory
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
Divine Power: regeneration 5 and +2 power bonus to AC until the end of the encounter.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 29, 2009)

A sweeping cold washes over the area surrounding Hertrud, slowing her movement, while thunderous moans of death boom in her ears. 



[sblock=OOC]

Chilling cloud Burst 2 centered on M12, 39 vs fort, for 25 cold and thunder damage

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 29, 2009)

Round 6, continued

Hertrud's blasphemy is less effective than she might have hoped, for her foes press her no less hard.  Kalas cuts her deeply, entwining her in sickly roots.  The dark priest's armor lashes out in response, and weakness climbs up his arm like the memory of old age, but he shakes it off.  Batin and Sarenax strike true as well, though the armor damages them more, and they begin bleeding.  Anostor lands another giant blow of his axe, looking almost bored now that the fight is nearly over, and ignores the armor's splashback completely.  

The whirling storm around Kylek lashes at Hertrud one more time, and as her bleeding wounds freeze over completely, the madness in her eyes is undimmed.  She falls, and the battle is over.

_End combat_

[sblock=ooc]Kalas hits for 35 damage and renews the slow and attack penalty conditions.  Hertrud becomes bloodied, recharging Grave Word.  Hertrud's armor does 19 necrotic damage, which is 4 after resists.

Batin hits for 27 fire damage, and takes 19 necrotic damage in return, bloodying him.

Sarenax regens 5 and crits Hertrud for 41 damage +20 ongoing (se).  He takes 
16 necrotic in return, bloodying him as well.

Massacre hits for 25 cold.  Does that include vulnerability?  Since you didn't link it, I'm going to assume that it does.  

Anostor whacks her for 40 more damage with howling strike.  He takes 19 necrotic, which doesn't even get through his temp hp.

After ongoing damage, she only has 4 hp left, and no way to avoid damage from Kylek's blizzard, so she dies at the start of her turn no matter what Kylek does.  

APs all around.

[/sblock]

[sblock=post-encounter status]

Kylek _HP 55/124 Surges 13/14_, bloodied
Kalas _HP 125/197 Surges 10/11_
Batin _HP 82/165 Surges 9/10_, bloodied
Sarenax _HP 64/142 Surges 8/9_
Massacre _HP 79/102, surges 6/7_
Anostor _HP 126/180 Surges 13/13_

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard
 Sarenax:  divine power 
 Anostor:  Oak Hammer Rage, Ring of FoM, 1 daily magic item power
 Batin:  Planar Shock 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 29, 2009)

As Sarenax's faculties return, he surveys the scene to see the corpses of all their enemies. He smears his hand with what blood is left unfrozen on Hertrud's corpse then smears it along the blade of his scythe. "Death has claimed these foes, praise to the Raven Queen," the cleric intones, glistening like obsidian with frost from Kylek's blizzard. Reaching into the large pouch on his hip, he draws a jet black cloth embroidered with a raven's head, using it to first wipe the blade and then his hand. "Death be brought to all enemies of Her Majesty with haste, that she may sit in judgment over their souls." He lifts the soiled cloth high and half-bows his head with this statement, then gathers the cloth into his hand and stows it in the bag once again. Then the scythe's blade snaps back next to the handle and the massive dragonborn sheathes it over his shoulder.

Once his ritual is complete, Sarenax turns his attention to his companions' wounds, calling on the Raven Queen to mend them.

[sblock=Healing]Alright, time to break out the healing. You guys are tough - I didn't heal anyone during the course of that fight! 

Of course, if you'd rather not spend the surges or whatever, just say so and ignore these results. 

Healing Word 1: Batin: 6d6+5+41=69; Sarenax:  5d6+5+37=57. Batin has 151/165 hp and 8/10 surges, Sarenax has 121/142 hp and 7/9 surges (assuming my regen stops immediately after Hertrud drops, ie before my next turn). Cov, let me know about the regen thing - your call as to when it cuts out.

Healing Word 2: Kylek: 6d6+5+32=54; Kalas:  5d6+5+56=74. Kylek has 109/124 hp and 12/14 surges, Kalas has 197/197 hp and 9/11 surges.

Healing Word 3: Anostor: 6d6+5+45=76; Massacre:  5d6+5+25=52. Anostor has 180/180 hp and 12/13 surges, Massacre has 102/102 hp and 5/7 surges.

Alternatively, if we took a short rest before I did any healing all of this would heal the max amount, which would leave Batin at 164/165, Sarenax at 136/142 (assuming no regen), and everyone else at max hp. We'd need a second short rest for me to get my healing words back, of course. I'm fine either way - I think these rolls show that I've got a lot of healing to throw around in a fight, so missing ~20 hp for a couple PCs isn't a big deal.

Lastly, I'll switch Inspiring Strike for Promise of Victory during our short rest.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper*- Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31(33), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:121/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:7/9
Action Points: 1
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+2 item bonus to AC and Ref until hit.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

As Sarenax is going about his ritual, Kalas boldly marches forward to the frozen corpse of Hertrud and swings his blade down on the corpse, hoping to smash her head, or decapitate her. 

"This is what will happen to those who worship Orcus." Kalas promises as he sheathes his blade, then accepts her healing given through the dragonborn.

[sblock=OOC]
Kalas will accept the healing word. Back to full w/9/11 surges left.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2009)

Batin's mind finally restablishes itself, and he focuses inward. He feels healing energy wash over him, to which he nods, but remains silent as he reasserts his mastery over _here_ and _not here_.[sblock=OOC]Unless we are in a race, two short rests shouldn't be a big deal.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 29, 2009)

Hovering back to the ground, Massacre takes a moment to build his arcane energies again. Feeling the touch of the Raven Queen through Sarenax, he nods gently and pets Lucy. Whose a good girl? Lucifa is! Yeah she is! Good Girl!

The wyvern hops from foot to foot, flapping, hovering and shaking her head yes. Odd noises emanate from her throat, excited calls to Massacre. 

Weak minded and myopic... staring down Hertrud's frozen form, the Archlich shakes his head.


----------



## Oni (Sep 30, 2009)

Kylek roared in triumph as Hertrud succumbed to the raging storm.  Then slowly he scanned the ruin, his thick chest heaving like some great bellows as frozen mist cascaded from his clenched jaw.  He look as one who was yet still full of fury but had run out of things to vent it on.  Slowly it sank in that there was no one left to fight and the winds began to slow and the snow to abate.  

Kylek looked down at this blood covered scales with mild curiosity, almost as if he wondered how it got there, Hmmm.

Joining the others he looked at the frozen corpse that had so recently threatened them.  With a massive clawed hand he lifted it up to inspect it more closely.  Maybe I overdid it.  We do not yet know what is happening here, Kylek growled before letting Hertrud crumple back to the ground.  

Looking out at the wintery landscape around them Kylek seemed introspective.  He allowed Sarenax to perform his rituals and prayers of healing in silence.  As Kylek watched him work, it occurred to him that it would be a fine thing if he himself had such a priest as that.  At that thought he began to laugh at first quietly but it grew louder and louder until it boomed about the ruin like thunder.  A fine thing indeed.  

Rested and renewed Kylek could feel his spent power returning.  He breathed deeply and felt the spark of his own burgeoning divinity spreak through his body.  Those wounds Sarenax had not healed began to knit and blooded lifted from his scales and dispersed like flickering ice crystals.  Inspecting his hands and arms Kylek seemed quite pleased with himself.  

So what now, he said, looking around the ruin.

[sblock=ooc]

CaBaNa you made me laugh with the way Massacre talk's to his mount.  

I'll happily spend the healing surge for Sarenax's healing, and another to top off.  

I might have chosen not to kill Hertrud so we could ask some questions, but since every seems happy to have offed her I'll just roll with that.  It's probably more in character for Kylek anyway.  

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:11/14
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+2 item bonus to AC and Reflex defenses until an attack hits Kylek.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 1, 2009)

Oni said:


> So what now, he said, looking around the ruin.




The half-ruined temple is ringed on all sides by a wall of luminous silver mist, some fifty to a hundred feet in every direction.  Even the platform on which you arrived through the portal is now lost to sight, though you can see a little ways down the stone stairs yet.  The ground around the cobblestones is an area of bare earth, pocked here and there with dense strands of thorny bushes and, on one half at least, strewn with rubble.  And blood; in addition to your own injuries and the bodies of your defeated foes, there are somewhere between ten and twenty dead monks here.  It is slightly difficult to count, since few of the bodies are complete, and many pieces are missing.  The bulk of the corspes are stacked in a rough heap against the north wall facing the circle of bloodrock.  

The only magic auras visible are from the bloodrock and from several pieces of Hertrud's equipment.  

[sblock=ooc and Treasure]You may wish to review this post from not long before this encounter.

Hertrud has a set of +5 deathburst chainmail, a +4 magic mace, and a pair of Gloves of the Healer (epic).  

I can't help but note the fact that Sarenax is the only PC with a wishlist at the moment.  By sheer coincidence, one of his desired pieces showed up in this treasure list!  What luck!  

(P.S.:  It's not really a coincidence.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 1, 2009)

[sblock=Treasure]I'm assuming no one else wants the gloves. If you _really_ do want them, I now have a spare pair of Gloves of the Healer (paragon) you can have 

However, I can't help but note that they are not a +5 Holy Avenger. Maybe I need to make my wishlist more clear? [/sblock]
Sarenax bends down to remove Hertrud's magical gloves. "What use has a priest of Orcus for such magic?" he asks of no one in particular, though the end of the sentence falls flat, making it sound more a statement than a question.

After inspecting the gloves a moment, he removes his jet black gauntlets to reveal the fine gloves underneath. Removing these, he places them in the large pouch on his hip and replaces them with Hertrud's gloves. The magical handwear enlarges and reshapes itself to fit Sarenax's massive hands, even losing a finger to fit the dragonborn. Flexing his hands to test the fit, he nods once in approval then dons his gauntlets again.

Turning his attention back to the task at hand, namely proceeding through the Seven Veiled Gates of Fate to their meeting with the Raven Queen, the cleric recalls the words of the High Priestess.


covaithe said:


> "... *pierced by thorns' deadly visions*, bathed in holy water, and with raven skull and holy writings in hand ..."



"'Pierced by thorns' deadly visions' was the first of four requirements the High Priestess cited, and this is the first of four gates we must pass before meeting her. Does this mean we must pierce ourselves with the shadowthorn shrubs here? Perhaps we should summon the spirit of one of the monks - they were supposed to guide us."

[sblock=OOC]I'll throw in an Insight check here to see if Sarenax can tell whether this is what the priestess meant. Insight (1d20+20=21). *sigh* Of course, a nat 1. /facepalm

A _speak with dead_ ritual is only 20 minutes at max, and cheap. Probably better than shooting in the dark - these monks were supposed to guide us, so they should know what we're supposed to do.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2009)

Batin ignores the loot, finding nothing that intices him. Returning once again to the high places, he looks out at the mist and thorns as best he can, trying to find any indication of some ceremonial place for the 'vision'.

You words are those that were given. Likely the words of the dead will enlighten them.


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2009)

Kylek glanced at the thorns that littered the place, stroking the scales on his powerful jaw.  

Hmm...

He strode toward one of the clumps of bushes.  Ignoring their life-sapping sting Kylek grabbed a handful of the dangerous plant to inspect it more closely.  Nostrils flaring, he sniffed at the broken ends of the shadowthorn.  Long forgotten memories stirred in his mind, gathering secret herbs, ancient Red Claw elders brewing strange brews, the wild rituals in which the warriors would consume the vision inducing potion.  

Maybe...

[sblock=ooc]

Nature (1d20+17=21)
To see if the shadowthorn might be made into some kind of vision inducing tea or potion or the like 

LoL, would WotC put psychedelic plants in a module? 

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 2, 2009)

The thorns do appear to be coated with a sticky residue with a faint astringent odor.  It is not the same species as the thorns used by the Red Claw elders in their rites, but whether it would have similar effects, Kylek cannot guess merely by examining the thorns.

[sblock=ooc]Some promising ideas, here.  Unfortunately, your rolls have been low so far.  

Let me know if/when you go for the ritual.  Until then, if you're studying things, knowledge checks are certainly appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 3, 2009)

Kylek rubbed the residue between his taloned fingers, turning to the others with a thoughtful look on his face.  

I don't know for certain, but I think they may have made a drug from this.  What do you think?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 3, 2009)

Sarenax ruminates over Kylek's suggestion, but doesn't have anything to add immediately. "Possible. But I am not familiar with any traditions or rituals of the Raven Queen involving such substances."
[sblock=OOC]Religion (1d20+19=20)
Was trying to remember if there was any tradition or ritual of the Raven Queen's followers involving plant-based drugs, like something made from the thorns. Pretty sure that this turn up squat, though 

I suppose if that roll miraculously did turn up some clue it could just be a delayed recollection, haha.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucifa made her way over to Massacre's contemporaries with a slow relaxed gait. Giving Massacre some time to rummage through his consciousness for information. 
Would you like to hear the history of thorns in ritual and religion? the question is obviously rhetorical as the arch-lich launches immediately into his long-winded lesson Well...


[sblock=Rolls]

45 history
27 religion

to identify thorns used in religious rites or other rituals, including there properties as hallucinogens or components.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 5, 2009)

Massacre launches into a long dissertation on the history and significance of thorns in religious contexts, complete with anecdotes and citations from memory of a number of rather gruesome stories.  It seems that thorns feature in the stories and rites of many deities and quasi-deific beings, either as instruments for punishing their foes, or as a means of self-sacrifice and purification for their followers.  

There are few stories of the Raven Queen using thorns as an instrument of punishment, and what few there are seem to be of dubious origin.  It seems that when She feels the need to exert some divine authority, she prefers death rather than pain as a tool.  Her followers describe this quality as a pragmatic -- perhaps even merciful -- rejection of unnecessary torment and cruelty, whereas her detractors believe it marks an unforgiving vindictiveness, blind to subtler shades of good and evil.  On the other hand, her adherents often believe that by teaching themselves to ignore bodily pain, they can more closely attune themselves to the spiritual perfection that -- they feel -- must surely await them in Her realm.  There is a sizeable body of literature on the best ways to torture oneself, including a number of appalling uses for thorns.  Likewise, there are any number of zealots who prefer to use drugs of all descriptions to achieve their version of enlightenment.  But there is effectively no evidence that the Raven Queen actually endorses such tactics, or that they provide their victims with greater insight into Her will.  


[sblock=Religion or Insight DC 25, new roll]What few commandments the Raven Queen has given Her followers have been short, direct, and very literal.  If one of her high servants said "pierced by thorns' deadly visions," probably someone is gonna get pierced by some thorns, and have some visions, which could be deadly.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Untrained Religion 25, Insight 27[/sblock]Batin glances at the thorns, and says simply, The Queen's words have no mystery; they are as they are. Pricked deadly visions are the future.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

Kalas sat quietly and waited while the others discussed the thorns, rolling some over in his hands while they did.

[sblock=OOC]
religion; insight; nature (1d20 10=27,  1d20 17=24,  1d20 22=37)

To see if the shadowthorn might be made into some kind of vision inducing tea or potion or the like  (Copying from Oni)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 5, 2009)

"Batin is right." Without another word, Sarenax grabs a particularly long and sharp looking thorn from the nearest bush, bares his left hand, and stabs the flesh of his palm with the thorn.

Ignoring the pain, Sarenax waits a moment for the visions his Queen promised.
[sblock=Rolls]Religion: 1d20+19=27; Insight: 1d20+20=21. What is it with these nat 1's? Sheesh.

I figured I might as well get it over with [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 7, 2009)

Sarenax feels a sharp pain as the thorn goes in, which quickly fades, replaced by an excruciating pain in the joints of his hand, which swells and stiffens into a gnarled fist.  The pain grows in throbbing waves, and the terrible swelling spreads up Sarenax's arm.  After two dozen racing heartbeats, his breathing slows to a shuddering gasp, and his eyes roll up in their sockets.  

[sblock=Sarenax]Your sight dims and grows slightly faint, as if there were a very thin white cloth in front of your face.  You feel terribly tired.  Breathing is a vast exertion, such that with each breath you wonder how you will muster the strength for the next.  Suddenly you realize that soon you will not.  It doesn't matter whether it's one or two more breaths, or a hundred million.  That, despite resurrection magic, lichdom, and even deification if that is your fate, sooner or later your physical self will cease to be, and whatever is left of you, if anything, will become something else.  This is not exactly news; you've known for most of your life that you would die, and as all living beings must, have made your own peace with the idea.  But until now, you never really felt, deep in your bones, the inevitability of it.  You _will_ die.  And She will be waiting.  

With this realization, your pain dips to bearable levels, and your eyes return to normal.
[/sblock]

After only a few seconds, Sarenax breathes normally, eyes rolling back down and opening.  The thorn falls from his hand, leaving the swelling and stiffness behind, along with some painful black welts beneath the skin reaching up past the elbow.

A slight breeze swirls the mist for a moment, and suddenly there are two three paths onward visible through the mists, one to the north and one each to the east and west.  

[sblock=ooc]Sarenax takes 30 necrotic damage, but the first gate is passed![/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 7, 2009)

Once his eyes reopen, Sarenax examines his hand and arm as he contemplates his vision. _Deadly visions ... it is inevitable__. _Ignoring the damage to his hand for the time being, he glances around to the newly revealed paths. "The vision revealed nothing about which path should be taken. Perhaps each leads to one of the next three gates," the ebony dragonborn says tonelessly. 

[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper*- Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31(33), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:91/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:7/9
Action Points: 1
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+2 item bonus to AC and Ref until hit.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

Kalas will clasp Sarenax on the shoulder and begin moving towards the paths, waiting for the others to follow. "So, where to go? Perhaps the *lich* can see a bit more information about the paths?" Kalas asks, leaning back in the saddle.

[sblock=OOC]
That Epic Destiny in the new dragon magazine is pretty cool, the Raven Knight

Actually the whole articles pretty neat, too bad Kalas is a warden, not a pally otherwise there'd be some stuff in it for him. Sarenax might like some of the stuff though.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Cool, I'll have to try to get a look at it eventually. More options is always good [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 7, 2009)

After getting over the initial shock of the extreme affect of the thorn, Massacre's teeth chatter a short chuckle, Sarenax, that may be the palest I've ever seen your scales. The wizard casts a sideways glance at Kalas, One day you'll come to terms with being Undead Like Me... Of course I know which way to go, but I'd be more entertained watching you guess. Orelal's hubris was almost visible in his words.

[sblock=OOC]

Standard action to cast Sideways Glance...

Massacre is bluffing, he isn't sure, but he has a guess that each will be another fate pillar. 

Holy water in one, raven skull in another, and holy writings in the last.

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 7, 2009)

Kylek slapped a heavy hand down on Sarenax's back.  I thought you might give up the ghost there for a moment, he said with a booming chuckle as he walked past the ebony dragonborn.  

A few paces past him he looked down at the wad of thorn he had so roughly grabbed from the bushes.  Letting them drop from his hand he studied the rough palm, a long low rumbling growl issuing forth from his chest.  After a moment he set aside his introspection and looked up at the paths that lay before them.  Without hesitation his eyes lock on the center path.  

That way.  Right up the middle.

[sblock=ooc]

Heh, Kylek's ego even trumps my rule of always go left.  

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2009)

Batin prepares to follow, but adds softly, The choice matters not, for they all go to the same place eventually.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 8, 2009)

Lucifa strides a few steps, and takes to air again, 
Never-the-less. the eladrin skull chirped.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 9, 2009)

"Very well." Sarenax intones as he moves towards the central path with the rest of his companions.
[sblock=OOC]I'm fairly sure that Cabana has the right of it - three paths, three more places we need to visit before seeing the high priestess. I don't think it particularly matters which order we take the paths. Looking forward to three more episodes of epic bloodshed here [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 9, 2009)

Kalas wheels Gilthanas towards the center path and leads the others out of the mists.

[sblock=OOC]
Kalas will go first?
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 10, 2009)

Kalas leads the way down the center path.  The mist seems to retreat before you as you pass, but the way back remains open, and you can see clearly for some distance.  

After perhaps half a mile's trek, you come to another clearing in the mists.  Here, there is another monumental temple.  The north end is intact, while the south end is ruined.  The stone plaza again surrounded by luminous mists that light the area brightly, is roughly paved, and a shallow channel of water runs from north to south through the middle of the temple.  Pure water bubbles up from great stone cisterns in a pool to the north, flows southward beneath an arched stone bridge, and sinks into another pool at the south end of the plaza.  

There are more dead bodies of monks here, but no obvious enemies to have killed them.  Looking around more carefully, you can see that whoever killed these monks left other damage behind.  At the center of the bridge, a ritual circle pulses with foul red menace, and a palpable miasma of corruption exudes from it.  The water passing beneath the bridge is tainted by the corruption, and the southern pool is a brackish mire of filth and stench.  

Both ends of the pool exude magic auras, though they feel very different.  The northern end feels cool and pleasant, refreshing.  The effects of the water there on those touching it would likely be beneficial.  The southern end.   on the other hand, feels as foul to magical senses as to mundane ones, and you instinctively shy away from touching it.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 11, 2009)

"Sarenax, Lich, do either of you have any idea what this stuff is?" Kalas asks, gesturing to the ritual circle.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 11, 2009)

Sarenax strides forward to stand beside Kalas, perusing the ritual circle and the pools. With the dead monks in the area he also draws his scythe, holding it at the ready with one hand in case there is danger not readily apparent. 
[sblock=OOC]Arcana: 1d20+15=16
Religion: 1d20+19=29[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 11, 2009)

Sarenax finds that his religious training has been of a more... uplifting bent than the ritual here; nothing he has experienced matches this.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucifa touches the ground, dismounting, Massacre goes to examine the ritual circle.

Seeming to find his answer, he hops over the side of the bridge, landing in the north end of the pool.

The archlich eladrin continues to hold his orbs above the water, and treads toward the northern most side of the pool.


[sblock=OOC]

40 arcana

32 religion

For ritual circle and pool

If the current rips Orelal towards the south end, he will teleport out of the pool

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 11, 2009)

Kylek snorted, another half broken down building...

His head moved back and forth slowly, watching, as he crossed the courtyard with the slow, powerful gait of a predator.  Talons clicked against stone as he climbed the arch of the bridge.  He paused there for a moment, looking first at the clear water to the north and then to the fouled waters to the south before stooping to get a better look at the ritual circle.  

[sblock=ooc]

Perception (1d20+12=31) to keep an eye out for any physical clues there might be.  

Also how has the ritual circles been drawn, how easy would it be to destroy the circle?  

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 13, 2009)

Massacre finds the water in the northern pool cool and welcoming.  There is a slight tug of current southward, but nothing that cannot be resisted.  

As he stays there, he finds a feeling if tranquility and utter calm come over him, the water leaching into his robes and embracing him... like a lover?  He feels, or perhaps imagines he feels, a vast, benign presence, watching over his shoulder.  

After a few moments, a quiet wind bubbles out of nowhere for a moment, sweeping away a bank of mist and revealing two more paths.   

[sblock=Massacre]Your arcane sight reveals that the pool is a potent source of beneficial magic.  Were you a living creature, merely touching its waters would have had a healing effect.  As it is, a small blessing lingers over you, even after you get out of the pool.  But the pool's power is lessened; the corruption of its southern counterpart prevents it from replenishing itself quickly.
[/sblock]

Kylek examines the ritual circle.  The components of the circle seem to have been fused into the substance of the bridge itself, like veins of quartz in fine marble.  They thrum with a steady pulse of magic.  Clearly the effect of this magic was intended to be permanent, and will not easily be dispelled.  

[sblock=optional skill challenge:  purify the pool]8 success before 4 failure.  Religion, Arcana, Insight are primary skills.  Anything else can be used as secondary skills, to provide bonuses (or penalties), and possibly to unlock new primary skills.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]The second trial is passed.  Massacre gets +1 to all skill and ability checks, and all saving throws, as long as he remains in Zvomarana.  If he had been a living creature, healing surges he spent while in the pool would have healed an extra 1d10.  The pool's power is spent for now, and will recharge only very slowly... unless someone purifies the southern pool.  
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 13, 2009)

Upon pulling himself out of the water, the arch-lich stands still for a moment, waving slightly left and right.
I've had a vision, this pool... Restored and pristine! We can do this, easily, come close and I will explain! Massacre waits until everyone is within range, and he shares his vision with them, mentally, as a series of thoughts.

[sblock=OOC]

If we decide to purify the pool (I vote yes), Massacre will cast Good Omens, on everyone. Range 10; My allies and I gain a +5 power bonus to all D20 rolls TE of my NT, however we cannot score critical hits while this power is in effect.

That lets everyone get one roll towards the skill challenge, including Massacre, with a +5 power bonus.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

Kalas will ride closer and listen to lich's words, despite his hesitation about the creature. The revenant nods at Massacre's words, looking to the others and walks to the edge of the pool staring into its depths as if trying to understand it and what malevolence is behind it. 

[sblock=OOC]
Insight (1d20 22=26)*sigh* hopefully that's enough
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

Don't forget your +5 power bonus...

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 13, 2009)

Batin attuned himself to the circle, feeling the flows between all the _heres_ in this place. There was certainly a flow here, but now he had to unravel it. 

OOC: 33 Nat 2!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 13, 2009)

In the light of Massacre's revelation, Sarenax bends to inspect the ritual circle more closely.
[sblock=OOC]Religion, +5 from Good Omens (1d20+24=38)

Man, we seem to be having some pretty shoddy luck with skill checks recently![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

CaBaNa said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> Don't forget your +5 power bonus...
> 
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
That includes it, only +17 mod
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 14, 2009)

Surely we could destroy it, even writ in stone as it is, Kylek said this as he examined the ritual diagram set into the bridge.  He knew some of rituals and partly he was searching for some way to subvert it, but mostly trying to figure out if anything terrible would happen if they broke it.  

[sblock=ooc]

Arcana (1d20+15+5=27)

So like how sturdy is this bridge, could we smash it (at least a bit of the diagram) with a big enough piece of rubble from the ruined portion of the temple? 

If no one else, surely Anostor between his ED and a Feat of Strength ritual could do the job.  
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 15, 2009)

Pondering the pool and the ritual circle, you consider your options.  One option, as Kylek suggests, would be simply to destroy the part of the bridge containing the diagram.  This would almost certainly break the spell, but there's a good chance the bridge would collapse, too, destroying part of one of the holiest sites in the Raven Queen's holiest temple.  Would She mind?  It's hard to say; She is hard to predict.  

On the other hand, a counter-ritual, performed atop the original one, might be able to negate its effect without any more destruction.  Such a ritual would be difficult and demanding, though, with little margin for error.  

Anostor stands on the bridge, and swings his axe a few times experimentally, grinning widely.  It's clear what plan he favors.  

[sblock=Status]2 success, 2 failure.  If you proceed by destroying the circle, make attack rolls along with Endurance checks as primary for the challenge.  If by performing a counter-ritual, use Religion and Arcana.  The destructive route will have easier DCs, but may have other drawbacks.  

Everyone is up.  I counted Good Omens as Massacre's act for this round; he still gets his +5 in the second round.  
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 15, 2009)

Massacre is painfully aware of the heavy handed Anostor swinging his axe about... Shall I lead in dispelling this thing, or are we releasing sir swings-a-lot?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 16, 2009)

Your bride would find her bridegroom's gift of a temple in pieces specious.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 16, 2009)

Granted. Replies Massacre, moving to his place at the edge of the ritual circle, as he begins humming a chant to break it.

[sblock=OOC]

IC is down or I would roll an arcana...

IC is UP!

38
 Arcana to begin unraveling the circle

(Low rolls abound, lucky for Massacre he had a +5 to his roll.) 
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 16, 2009)

"I do not favour destroying the bridge, not if we can destroy the circle instead. I can aid you with your efforts lich" Kalas says, as he moves next to Massacre, adding his voice to the demi-lich's ritual, managing to harmonize and lend some extra support to the attempt

[sblock=OOC]
Aid Another (Arcana) - DC is 10 so Kalas automatically makes it, +2 to Massacre's roll brings it to 40
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 16, 2009)

With help from Kalas, Massacre begins carefully sprinkling ritual components on the diagram already in place.  He makes subtle changes, changing a curve into a straight line here, adding a line there, or covering a figure with inert sand.  It is painstaking, tricky work, but eventually Massacre's critical eye is satisfied.  The ritual is prepared, now it must be performed.

[sblock=status]3 success, 2 failure.  Arcana or religion are the current primary skills.  Batin, Kylek, and Sarenax are up.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 16, 2009)

Sarenax nods. "I will not destroy a holy place of my Queen," he says as he moves to help in the ritual.
[sblock=OOC]If Batin is making an Arcana check, I'll aid him, adding an automatic +2. 

Otherwise I'll need some help for a Religion check (only +19 modifier): Religion (1d20+19=37) ... or maybe I won't. [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 17, 2009)

Even if it means leaving this weeping wound?

Kylek shrugged as if it mattered little to him one way or the other if the filth was stopped.

If this does not work, we can still destroy it.  Or leave it to fester.  Whatever her servants decide. 

This was not done without reason though.  With that final though he crouched down to assist in the ritual.  Pointing at the diagram he discussed with Batin a few possible approaches to might take in performing the ritual. 

[sblock=ooc]

aid Batin's next arcana check.  +15, so that should be automatic.

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2009)

Batin moves to the circle, walking around it at a measured pace. His steps seem chaotic, tracing out a path only he can see, but as he does so, the magic he unfolds is palpable. Whatever he was doing, something was happening...

OOC: 39 w/o any aiding.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 17, 2009)

"Her Majesty favors us," the unshakeable cleric utters, without emotion as usual, looking directly into Kylek's eyes. "We will not fail."
[sblock=OOC]Haha, I hope we can back up Sarenax's words 

With Kylek and Sarenax's help Batin beats Massacre's check, so that should be a success. 4 more to go ...

So Cov, can I use that contingency roll from last round as a check for this round? [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 20, 2009)

Sarenax, Batin, and Kylek join Massacre and Kalas around the ritual circle, lending their considerable skills.  

As the ritual proceeds, you begin to perceive the shape of the underlying ritual into which you are inserting your consciousnesses.  At its heart, it is very simple:  it opens a permanent, very small, portal to...  someplace extremely vile.  A tiny trickle of concentrated awfulness drips out of the bottom of the bridge, continually fouling the waters of the pool.  The rest of the ritual's structure goes into ensuring its permanence.  It is a workmanlike enchantment, but... unimaginative.  

As you chant together, Massacre begins to direct your combined energies to shape a network of forces to catch and direct the vileness back on itself, shunting it right out the same hole it came in by, though _twisted_ slightly, so that it can flow freely past itself without interference.  Your efforts so far have successfully captured the flow of.... whatever it is... and directed it into a temporary arcane reservoir.  Basically, you are holding a pool of unspeakably caustic filth, with your minds.  Now comes the hard part:  shunting it back where it came from without getting any of it in your minds.  

"This is boring," announces Anostor.  "I'm going to explore and find something else to fight.  Later!"  With that, he marches boldly into the mists, and is quickly lost to sight.  

[sblock=status]5 success, 2 failure.  Still Arcana and Religion.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 21, 2009)

Typical human behavior...  Massacre shoots a scathing glance toward Kalas, Take care of yourself Anostor.  The loss of focus gives the caustic filth from the ritual a moment to spill over into his mind. 

[sblock=OOC]

Arcana 27   Natural 1... 

Crap.

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2009)

Unlike Massacre, Batin was focused. The magic of the ritual turned on his expertise, the spaces of _here_ and _there_. The weaves were almost correct; a simple braiding should suffice...

OOC: 40. Of course, if its 3 and were done, we're done....


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I was going to ask if covaithe is OK with retroactive aid anothers, but even if all three of the rest of us aid Orelal it only brings him to 33, which I'm not sure is a success. 

So, in that case, I guess it would be best for Sarenax to make a Religion check. Some help would be very appreciated though - only a +19 modifier (which is still higher than either Kylek or Kalas' Arcana or Religion). Assuming two aids, that gives Sarenax a +23 to work with - sound like a plan?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 22, 2009)

Kalas had spent some time during his training as the Dark Lady's chosen to understand some small teachings of the various religious orders, although the dragonborn surely knew far more than he. After all, he'd spent time worshiping her from his start down the adventuring path. Leaving the lich, Kalas walks over to where the cleric stood, "Come, let's think on this together, perhaps there is something we can figure out to get rid of this mess" the warden says. 

[sblock=OOC]
Aid Another (Religion) - DC is 10 so Kalas automatically makes it, +2 to Sarenex's check
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 23, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

quick rules question.  if we make checks to aid Massacre or Batin this round would they carry over to their next set of rolls?

Given that we've only got one oopsie left, maybe we should all just aid either Massacre or Batin and hope for the best if covaithe will allow it.  

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 24, 2009)

Massacre allows himself to be distracted for a crucial moment, and the corruption touches him.  He rallies quickly and casts it back, but a small part of himself comes away with it. 

[sblock=status]5 success, 3 failure.  Massacre loses a healing surge.

I'd prefer no retroactive aiding, please.  Once it's rolled, it's rolled.  If you aid someone this round, that carries over until the next time they roll, so you can all aid Massacre's arcana for next round, if you like.  But if you do, and he surprises us all by rolling religion instead, then the bonus is lost.  Clear enough?

Edit to add:  I'm not interested in putting limits on the number of people who can aid Massacre in this skill challenge.  It certainly seems appropriate, given the circumstances.  And if I feel like it's getting too easy, I can mix things up still.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2009)

OOC: So, if I'm looking at this right, none of our other rolls other than Massacre's actually did anything? We have 5 successes before, and we have 5 successes now. I didn't say Batin was aiding, so I'm unsure where his success (?) went.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Whoops, sorry.  My mind somehow mislaid Batin.  Yes, that's a success; 6 and 3 now.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]So what's the plan of attack now? Are we all aiding Massacre, since we only have one more failure before we flunk? That would mean wasting Kalas' last check to aid Sarenax, but Batin and Massacre have much better odds than Sarenax anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright, I got a little overconfident, what's new. Please concentrate, everyone... Help me to create a new dimensional space to allocate this filth, and via that space, we shall shunt it back unto it's origin.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2009)

Batin, who sees the flows that link the _theres_ as easily as he sees himself, gently prods the lich in the right direction.

OOC: Batin will assist, though he's got the same Arcana as Massacre. He cannot fail a DC 10 check, so he assists.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 26, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Let's see, we've got one assist from Batin.  Kalas assisted Religion for Sarenax.  By my count I need actions from Kylek and Sarenax. 

If you're all just going to assist Massacre hereafter, we can fast forward this.  Is that the plan?[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 26, 2009)

Kylek thought on the complicated process for a moment, then pointed to various places on the ritual diagram associated with maintaining the integrity of the portal.  

Perhaps you can manipulate the rituals supports to do that.

[sblock=ooc]

Will aid Massacre and continue to do so until we succeed (hopefully).  

He'll auto succeed on the DC10 for the aid. (Does it seem kind of odd to anyone else that once you hit level 21 you can never fail in an aid other check even in an untrained skill attached to your weakest stat?)

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Yeah, I think from now on we all aid Massacre. Pressure's on Cabana, don't roll low 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2009)

Batin continues to aid the lich, knowing his mastery would be of use.

OOC: Aiding.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 27, 2009)

Sarenax turns his attention to aiding the lich's plan, lending a mental hand where needed.
[sblock=OOC]I'll aid Massacre as well and continue doing so each round. Seems the best way to not mess things up 

It is interesting that you can't fail an aid another check after 21st level ... though we _are_ epic. Perhaps it was semi-intentional? I think it would be kind of odd that epic level characters _couldn't_ lend a helping hand with anything, to be honest.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Right, then Massacre makes two arcana checks.  +4 to the first one (Kylek and Sarenax) and +8 to the second one from everyone.  [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 28, 2009)

Massacre spends a moment reinforcing his mental defenses, When am I again?  Massacre looks at Batin expectantly.



stonegod said:


> Batin, who sees the flows that link the _theres_ as easily as he sees himself, gently prods the lich in the right direction.
> 
> OOC: Batin will assist, though he's got the same Arcana as Massacre. He cannot fail a DC 10 check, so he assists.




Ah! Zvomarana... nowish. 




Oni said:


> Kylek thought on the complicated process for a moment, then pointed to various places on the ritual diagram associated with maintaining the integrity of the portal.
> 
> Perhaps you can manipulate the rituals supports to do that.
> 
> ...




Ritual?



stonegod said:


> Batin continues to aid the lich, knowing his mastery would be of use.
> 
> OOC: Aiding.




Massacre looks from Batin to the ritual circle, and back, I thought Anostor was around here somewhere... Kylek has the theory correct, it's just doing it. 



Lord Sessadore said:


> Sarenax turns his attention to aiding the lich's plan, lending a mental hand where needed.
> [sblock=OOC]I'll aid Massacre as well and continue doing so each round. Seems the best way to not mess things up
> 
> It is interesting that you can't fail an aid another check after 21st level ... though we _are_ epic. Perhaps it was semi-intentional? I think it would be kind of odd that epic level characters _couldn't_ lend a helping hand with anything, to be honest.[/sblock]




Suddenly Massacre feels a comfortable wall of death pushing back at the filth that had been clouding his mind, Ah, that's better, thank you Sarenax.  with the mental intrusion lifted and cleaned, the ritual becomes clear to Massacre, he easily identifies a way to strip the spell of it's potency. 

Batin and Kylek have the best solution already, we can "braid" the lines here,  Massacre draws at a crucial junction, and here,  he creates another rune entirely by connecting the two. A one-way valve, now we pour the filth back in, and it can't drip this direction anymore.  






[Sblock=OOC]



covaithe said:


> [sblock=ooc]Right, then Massacre makes two arcana checks.  +4 to the first one (Kylek and Sarenax) and +8 to the second one from everyone.  [/sblock]




Arcana for skill challenge
45 first roll
46 second roll
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 29, 2009)

Bolstered by his comrades, Massacre quickly reasserts the dominance of his powerful mind over reality.  Weaving the flows of magic quickly and deftly, he seals the corruption into a shimmering lattice of permanent magical structure, braiding it back on itself through extradimensional space; to empty back out of the same hole through which it entered this plane of reality. 

The dark stain on the pool begins shrinking and diffusing before your eyes, washed away by the pure, holy water of the font.  Soon, its replenishing qualities will be restored.  

[sblock=ooc]Success!  The waters of the font are now purified.  Once per day, any living creature who spends a healing surge within the font gains an extra 1d10 HP.  Also, anyone who bathes in the font gains +1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws made for the duration of your stay in Zvomarana.  I'll assume you all want to do that, yes?

Unexplored paths:  There is one way on from this area, and two more ways  from the first gate.  
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 30, 2009)

With the waters purified, Kalas nods his thanks to the lich, his first non-hostile act towards the creature. 

Stepping out of the water, Kalas points to the path ahead. "Let's keep moving forward, then we can return to investigate the other paths"

[sblock=ooc]
Too bad Kalas isn't living 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2009)

Batin nods as Massacre directs the folds as Batin saw them. When all was right, he bathed in the pool, ready for whatever was next.

Batin simply nods as Kalas' suggestion.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 30, 2009)

Sarenax doesn't say a word or offer a gesture, congratulatory or otherwise, to anyone after the counter-ritual is completed. The dragonborn merely makes his way to the pool, bathes in the holy waters to gain his Queen's blessing, then steps out ready to move to the next obstacle. 

"Both sections of this temple we have visited have been corrupted by the foul touch of Orcus. Let us end his influence in the next, as well."
[sblock=OOC]I was going to use a healing word on Sarenax while in the pool ... until I noticed that an average roll would have wasted 20 points of healing. This boy is a healing machine! [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 30, 2009)

Massace nods back at Kalas, then Batin. If we move forward now, we would be judged wanting. But do lead on, striding toward Lucy, Massacre raises a bony hand, and lays it on the wyvern's snout, OH, who missed daddy? YOU did. Come on then, HUP! Massacre gives the mounting command, and swings a leg over her saddle. Lucifa just prances along, until the command to be still is ordered, and she dips down scooping Massacre up.


----------



## Oni (Oct 31, 2009)

Well done.  Seems breaking it will not be necessary, Kylek had said, clapping Massacre on the back so hard his bones rattled.  

Their task finished, the massive dragonborn regarded the pool, weighing if its use could be construed as a sign of weakness.  After a moment he snorted and went to the pool.  Better to appear weak, than to be foolish.  

Kylek studied the creature that had once been Kalas as he bathed in the pool, Kalas...is right, we should forge ahead.

[sblock=ooc]

Do we need to spend the healing surge to gain the bonus to checks from the pool?

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 31, 2009)

Massacre giggles a bit, Hrm, sorry, new sensation...


----------



## covaithe (Oct 31, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]


Oni said:


> Do we need to spend the healing surge to gain the bonus to checks from the pool?




No.  
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 2, 2009)

[sblock=Caged Fury]"Again, young one," the wizened elf's eyes twinkled behind deep wrinkles as he leaned on his staff.  "You are beginning to understand.  Good!  Good!  Again, but slower, yes?" 

Obediently you begin the practice routine again, for what feels like the hundredth time since you arrived.  As your mind relaxes into the exquisitely slow, precise movements, your eyes drift in the direction of the monastery, obscured from here by the ever-present mists.  Consisting of a few dozen squat, simple buildings clustered haphazardly around the huge, ancient library, the quarters at the monastery are unlike any other that you've visited in your travels.  Neither austere nor luxurious, the accommodations here are... halfhearted.  Utilitarian, certainly, but badly maintained, as though someone had put in enough effort to ensure a basic level of comfort, but then completely forgotten about the mundane details of daily life.  Which certainly describes the monks here.  Unlike other monasteries, there are almost no rules here, no common background or discipline for the monks.  They aren't really monks, even; just people from all walks of live who have gravitated here by an intense desire to study and contemplate the vast store of writings, both holy and mundane, in the library.  The Raven Queen's power protects this place, and despite the mountaintop cold, the constant swirling mists, high winds, and occasional storms, the books preserved here do not suffer the ravages of time.  There are entire wings full of texts that are completely unique, all other copies having faded to dust centuries ago.  

Ling Kao Po is one of those who study here, and unlike many others, the outside world has not yet forgotten him.  An unmatched master of unarmed combat in his prime, Master Po trained many legendary warriors before retiring into the mists of Zvomarana for study and contemplation.  In your travels, seeking to improve your skills, his name was mentioned so many times with such reverence that, at last, you made your way by magic to the base of the great mountain in the Shadowfell where Zvomarana lies, and began the arduous climb to the summit.  

"Focus!" the ancient monk's voice calls sharply, breaking you out of your reverie.  Chastened, you complete the routine crisply, with full concentration, at last coming to stand at rest before Master Po, arms ready at your sides.  

Master Po stares at you in silence for several moments before speaking.  "There is great potential in you, young one.  You have skill, yes, and power.  But I think you have not yet found your center.  There is anger in you.  You go too fast, strike too soon, before the time is ripe.  Whatever Fate has in store for you... and I think it must surely be something... If you cannot find peace inside yourself, Fate may pass you by.  Ah, but what am I saying?"  He chuckles, an eerie sound, here in this isolated clearing.  "You are young, of course you are impatient.  Still...  I do not think you can afford for age to calm your fires.  Something is coming."

"My old bones need a fire and a good book.  You keep practicing.  Work on the slow form.  Concentrate on your balance.  Be the still center, and let the movements flow around you and carry you like a leaf on the wind.  Tomorrow I will show you something new, yes?  You'll like it, it's violent."  He cackles, then scampers off into the mists, using his staff like a third leg.  You sigh, and begin the form again.

Hours later, you return to the monastery.  The path is hard to find, through the mists, and if the monks had not shown you half a dozen times, you would still find it nearly impossible to navigate.  When you step out of the mists, the scene is a terrible shock.  The great library is on fire.  It is a terrible, unnaturally hot blaze, and it stinks of sulfur.  Even the great stones seem to have melted like wax in the tremendous heat.  Bodies of monks like strewn around the clearing in the mists like discarded rags, many of them with serious burns, but others with deep slashing wounds.  

You rush to the hut where Master Po stays, and where you have been sleeping, these last weeks.  Set back a ways from the library itself, it is untouched by the fire, but the walls have been caved in by heavy hammer-blows, collapsing the stone ceiling.  Black-armored bodies are strewn around the entrance.  Master Po must have held the doorway, prompting them to destroy the building around him rather than fight him.  

Digging through the rubble, you eventually come across Master Po's broken, lifeless body, crushed beneath the weight of the stone room.  In his arms he cradles a thin, leather-bound book of indeterminate age, protecting it from the rocks.  The cover is labelled "Meditations".  When you gently take the book out of his hands, a stir of movement behind you makes you turn.  There is no one there, but there is a clear pathway through the mist that was never there before, leading westward.  

ooc:  Hopefully this fits well enough with your character's background.  You'll want to go down the path, please.    I'll get you connected to the rest of the party soon.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2009)

[sblock=covaithe]
Putting the book away, Fury makes a short prayer to both the Raven Queen and the Panther god. Then he hastes the path away, nothing more than a blur in the mist _(using his feats and items to move with full speed without a stealth penalty)_ his keen eyes scanning his surroundings.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 4, 2009)

Pool restored and spirits high, Kalas leads the party on through the next path through the mists.  This one curves and bends on itself, and direction quickly becomes confused in the shifting, cold landscape.  Still, you are not untested beginners; the ominous vista holds no terrors for you.  

After an indeterminate time, the mists ahead begin to thin, signalling the nearness of a third clearing.  This time the area is mostly walled in, with the nearby walls crumbling and riddled with holes, while the holes on the far side of the oddly-shaped structure are pristine white stone.  

The structure is comprised of a central courtyard, into which you can see from your approach through the fractured walls.  There are several odd pits in the courtyard, and the by-now-unsurprising scattering of dead bodies, robed in gray.  Across the courtyard is a series of small cells, with intact ceilings, while to the right are larger stalls, mostly crumbling.  In the stalls are the  bodies of a variety of mounts, both common and exotic.  

In the northern end of the courtyard stands a humanoid figure, a tiefling, judging by a bit of horn peeking out beneath his hood, wielding a bloody dagger on one of the corpses.  He wears a dark robe covered in shifting, glowing sigils of obvious potency.  Flanking him are three enormous skeletal snakes, with humanoid heads.  As they turn toward you, their eyes burn with deathless hatred.  

[sblock=Fury]The path leads on a convoluted, twisting trail through the mists, and as you go the tracks become clearer.  At one point they are joined from the side by a strange series of twisting grooves churned deeply into the earth.  

Moving swiftly and silently, you come upon a set of walled stables, with monk cells built into the undamaged side of the building.  The monks are all dead or dying, and you can see a dark-robed tiefling walking around finishing off the dying with a sharp black dagger.  He is accompanied by three undead nagas, and as you watch, unseen, you see dark, four-legged figures with glowing blue eyes moving through the shadows.  There are more than one of the creatures, and you guess no more than five, but other than that it is hard to tell.  

As the tiefling goes about his grisly work, you spot another group approaching from the far side of the structure, moving openly without stealth.  As they approach, the dark prowling things sink farther into the shadows, out of sight.    You tense, sensing combat approaching.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]

Initiatives:  
Enemies 27,

Allies: 
Fury 41,
Massacre 36, 
Kylek 21,
Kalas 25, 
Sarenax 22,
Batin 28

So Fury, Massacre, and Batin can go before the enemies.  Fury is hidden from everyone at the start.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Fury HP 143/143 Surges 12/12  <== You're up
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7
Batin HP 164/165 Surges 8/10, bloodied
_Uganon undamaged_
_Naga 1 undamaged_
_Naga 2 undamaged_
_Naga 3 undamaged_
Sarenax HP 106/142 Surges 7/9
Kylek HP 124/124 Surges 12/14
Kalas HP 197/197 Surges 9/11

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 106/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard
 Sarenax:  divine power 
 Fury: 
 Batin:  Planar Shock 
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]






The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 4, 2009)

"We see the taint of the demon prince again. And again Her Dark Majesty's power will carry us to defeat these enemies," Sarenax intones coldly as the blade of his scythe snaps into its ready position.
[sblock=OOC]Welcome, WD. Looking forward to slaying some monsters with Fury 

I think Kylek got some healing after the last fight, didn't he? I suppose I can do the backtracking to save you time.
Sarenax doing his job
Kylek's results

Also, did Sarenax regain some hp along the way? I thought he was at 91/142 after stabbing himself with that thorn. Not that I'm complaining about free hp, hehe.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31(33), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:106/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:7/9
Action Points: 1
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+2 item bonus to AC and Ref until hit.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 5, 2009)

[sblock=healing]In the post you linked to, you suggested that you could do a bit better with healing if you took a short rest first.  Nobody responded, except stonegod to say that two short rests weren't much worse than one.  I took silence for agreement, and gave you the extra healing.  

Kylek's was an oversight; he should be full.  Will edit. 
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 6, 2009)

Massacre hovers ever higher, and channels a bone dust storm through his orbs! The particles swirl ever faster, producing the heat of an incenorator, burning into those that stand in the death-storms wake. 

[sblock=OOC] 

Move fly to altitude 2

Furnace of sand, enlarged, burst 3 centered on O7 (altitude 4), +26 vs reflex for Naga 1, Naga 2, Naga 3, Uganon, for 2d6+12 (if two or more are hit, 2d6+16) fire damage. Effect: The burst creates a zone of red-hot swirling sand that lasts TE of Massacre's NT. All creatures are blinded while they are within the zone (Except Massacre, see Robe of Eyes) and the area is lightly obscured. Each creature that enters the zone takes 1d10+9 fire damage 

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2009)

With a tap, Batin _turns_ and is in the temple, charging at the nearby naga. [sblock=Actions]Use boots to t-port to WW11 and then charge (Basic Attack +CA): AC 44, 34 hp[/sblock][sblock=Batin]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 164/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Swordx2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

[sblock=covaithe]
The new group seems rather strange to Fury, containing an undead. But the tiefling is an obvious evil. He will wait what the others do before acting.

(ooc: Purely an RP decision, if you think the others need me to react immediatly, please say so.)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 9, 2009)

*Round 1*

Massacre's mount flaps her leathery wings, lifting him high enough to see over the fragments of walls.  He conjures a swirling storm of red-hot sand, causing a hiss of pain from the tiefling at its center, but a smaller one than he had hoped.  The bone nagas make no sound, though the sands clearly damage one of them.  

Batin activates his boots to teleport in, charging the nearest undead naga.  His blade snaps off one sturdy rib, a solid blow.

The cowled tiefling speaks in a hiss of anger.  "Fools!  You have sought to meddle with Uganon of the Black Riders.  It shall be your end."  He utters a curse, and Batin senses that it is not mere words.  His suspicions are confirmed moments later, when a huge cloud of gloomy, soul-sucking darkness appears over the battlefield.  All of the party feel its deathly pull.  Massacre and Kalas by their nature ignore the chill, and Kylek's armor protects him, but Sarenax and Batin feel badly drained.  Lucifa warbles a screech of pain as well.  

Batin's troubles are not over, for just after he glimpses Uganon striding for the gap in the wall to the north, one arm protecting his eyes from the sand, the naga retaliates.  Shifting with sinuous grace, it lashes out and sinks fangs deep into Batin's side, and deathly poison courses through his veins.  

[sblock=Fury]ooc:  No worries.  Just jump in whenever you see fit.  

After the naga moves away from the monk cells and takes up its position near one of the pits, you see two of the quadrupedal slinking figures.  You get a good look at them this time, as they lope out of the southwestern corner of the building and turn east, hugging the south wall.  They are long, low creatures, made up of thousands of small irregular chunks of smooth black stone, bound together and animated by wisps of bluish force.   They quickly disappear eastward around the corner, moving without a sound, but you think the wall there is devoid of cover.  If you moved south, you would likely spot them.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Massacre gains altitude and casts furnace of sand.  From O7 4 squares up, the burst won't get all the way to the ground, but should catch anyone at least medium size that's standing upright.  Naga 2 has cover from the walls, and Naga 3 has improved cover.  Vs. Reflex for Naga 1, 2, 3, and Uganon, rolls are 31, 44, 27, 38, without factoring in cover.  Hits Uganon and naga 2 for 23 damage, of which Uganon resists 15.  All four are blinded while in the zone.

Batin teleports and charges, hitting n1 for 34 damage.  

Uganon curses Batin (minor).  He uses Thanatos Pall:  area burst 5 from X11, 5 squares high.  Lightly obscured for enemies (which means none of you except Batin are close enough to see any of the foes now).  Attacks vs. Fort for Batin, Massacre, Lucy, Kalas, Gilthanas, Kylek, Sarenax:  32, 45, 31, 41, 33, 41, crit.  I assume Kalas will use Mirrored Caparison to make it not hit Gilthanas (however, note that MC is an immediate interrupt, and thus 1/round).  Hits everyone.  Damage rolled is 15 necrotic, so Massacre, Kylek, and Kalas resist all of it.  Batin and Lucy take 15, and Sarenax takes 19 for the crit.  Batin is cursed, and takes an additional 16 necrotic damage.

  Uganon's enemies who enter or start their their turn in the zone are subject to another attack, +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.

Uganon moves northeast, passing out of sight in the obscured terrain.  (Only Batin sees this.)   

Naga1 shifts SW, moving out of the furnace of sand zone.  She attacks Batin, crit for 19 poison and necrotic damage, and 10 ongoing p&n damage (se), with an aftereffect that once he saves, he'll be dazed (tent naga1).  Finally, Batin is marked by naga1 as long as he suffers any effect from the bite.  I'm certainly not putting all of that into the status line; we'll just have to try to remember it.  

Naga 2 is out of sight.  

Naga 3 is out of sight, except for Fury, who sees it move and ready an action.  

Everyone is up.  Keep in mind the effects of lightly obscured terrain:  5 squares of it between you and your target means total concealment.

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Fury HP 143/143 Surges 12/12
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 2 squares up
Batin HP 114/165 Surges 8/10, cursed by Uganon, 10 ong p&n damage (se), marked by naga1
_Uganon 8 damage_
_Naga 1 34 damage_
_Naga 2 23 damage_
_Naga 3 undamaged_
Sarenax HP 87/142 Surges 7/9  <== You're up
Kylek HP 124/124 Surges 12/14
Kalas HP 197/197 Surges 9/11

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 91/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 138/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Furnace of Sand (tent Massacre):  burst 3 on O7, 4 squares up.  Lightly obscured.  Creatures in the zone (except Massacre) are blinded.  Creatures entering the zone take 1d10+9 fire damage.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on X11 6 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, 1 daily magic item power
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard
 Sarenax:  divine power
 Fury:
 Batin:  Planar Shock, planestrider boots
Uganon:  Thanatos Pall

[/sblock]

[sblock=map]





The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 10, 2009)

Ebon Rider! Uganon you WILL tell me the location of Ghovran Akti's Phylactery.  Raising his voice, the eladrin lich address' the tiefling, bones rattling in frustration. Your organization owes me ritual components for a trampled boneyard!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 10, 2009)

Uganon's dark cloud swirls around Sarenax, trying to further sap his life, but the cleric moves forward through the vapours with impunity, searching for the foes of his goddess. Seeing a pair of the nagas outside the cloud, the cleric moves towards them. Their sinuous movements distract him, however, and he doesn't get near enough to attack. "You cannot hope to stand against Her Dark Majesty's faithful in Her holy place. You shall be as grain in the harvest, cut down by the Reaper's blade," his cold voice thunders across the battlefield.
[sblock=OOC]Thanatos' Pall vs. Sarenax (start of turn) (1d20+26=28, 2d6+7=15). Miss!
[sblock=Monster Knowledge Checks]Religion: 1d20+19=33
Arcana: 1d20+15=29
Nature: 1d20+15=26
Dungeoneering: 1d20+15=33

Does that get us anything? Are the naga undead?[/sblock]
Double Move: to W11
Minor: look for enemies: Perception (1d20+15=24).

[sblock=Old Attack]Standard: Charge to Y7, vs. Naga 3: 1d20+28=39 vs. AC, 2d12+17=38 damage. If that hits and the naga is vulnerable to radiant it takes the extra damage (Pervasive Light).[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37, Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:87/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:7/9
Action Points: 1
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=monster knowledge]The nagas are certainly undead, with the normal resistances and vulnerabilities of their kind.  They move with a sinister, hypnotic grace that is distracting and hard to look away from, especially up close.  

ooc:  aura 5:  enemies treat the area as difficult terrain.  Unfortunately, I think that means Sarenax's charge isn't possible.  Sorry, should have clarified the aura sooner.  
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Dazed (soon) again, I see. Cov loves me, doesn't he? [/sblock]Batin grunts as the attacks hit him, and then the dark cloud and poison continue their sting. Sliding aside, Batin waves his sword in warding against the naga then attempts to plunge his sword _through_ the abomination. As the poison courses through is veins, he calls out, The one has fled back to where he cannot be seen.[sblock=Actions]Thantos Pall: Hit, 19hp, then 10hp from poison. Shift to S10 (is that out of the Pall?), mark N1 with his Aegis, and Ghost Sword: 38 vs. Reflex, 26 hp. Save: Fails.[/sblock][sblock=Batin]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 85/165/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 9/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Swordx2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 10, 2009)

Kylek shrugged off the effects of the necrotic miasma, and began to pick his way forward with muttered curses dripping from his snarling jaw.  His fury was already beginning to rise as the frantic shapes of combat began to resolve themselves out of the dark mist.  Finding himself at the edge of some pit, Kylek stopped and leveled the heavy, dragon carved rod he carried at the larger of the two shapes, and with a guttural snarl unleashed a blast of staggering, rage laden cold.  

[sblock=ooc]

start of turn: Thanatos Pall: vs Fort [Target: Kylek(Fort: 34)] (1d20+26=29)
Miss.

move: move to X13

standard: Dragon Frost: vs Fort [Target: Naga 1] (1d20+26-2=37)
If that hits: Cold Damage (2d8+27+8=44) and push the naga north 1 square and then northwest 1 square back into the Furnace of Sand for Fire Damage (1d10+9=10).  Also the Naga 1 gains 5 cold vulnerability TENT(Kylek), and Kylek gains 8 temp HP.  

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:11/14
Action Points: 1
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until leaving Zvomarana

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

[sblock=covaithe]
Fury finally decides to act fast as the wind and equally unseen, he approaches on of the Nagas and places a controlled blow in it's center, quickly following with a kick, that channels the moon's radiance.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Stealthy move to Z4. Ignoring difficult terrain thanks feat.
Standard: Overpowering Strike vs AC Overpowering Strike (1d20+28=46, 3d8+17=27) hits 48, forgot the CA bonus; on hit, target -7 on attacks against fury ueynt. Shadowdancer's Gloves (1d6=3)
Free: Centered Flurry of Blows if the above was a hit, deal 7 radiant damage extra.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Caged Fury
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143/143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Rising Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 11, 2009)

Gilthanas struggles as it is affected by the cloud. Knowing that he needed to get out of here, Kalas pointed to a spot out of the miasma and they leave the cloud. Then the revenant kicks his mount in the side and the nightmare again teleports, this time behind the most northern naga. 

*"It's just you and me snake!"* Kalas declares as he demands the attention of the foe. Unfortunately, all the teleporting has disoriented the warden and his attack is not anywhere near his intended target.

[sblock=Actions]
Attacks - vs Fort (Kalas) (Gilthanas); Necrotic (1d20 26=30,  1d20 26=37,  2d6 7=13) Gilthanas is hit for 13 necrotic (I need my immediate action this turn possibly)
Minor - Draw Blade
Move - Teleport to P,Q, 15,16
Free - Activate Boots of Eagerness (encounter power) - Grants an extra move action - Telelport to J,K 7,8
Free - Mark Naga 2
Free - Make Naga 2 my Lawbreaker's Doom Target
Standard - Creeper's Grasp on Naga 2 - vs ac; dmg (1d20 26=27,  2d8 25=35) Crit miss.
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 197/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 9/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Alright then, I'll change Sarenax's actions to a double move. Above post is edited to reflect the changes.[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucifa screeches! Cold deathly energy draining her of health. She bolts for safety, flying both up, and out, as fast as she can. The blur of Massacre rising above the field of battle, cold necrotic energy flowing about his body, whips past Sarenax and climbs high into the air. Sh Sh Sh, it's ok baby, daddy is here.  The anger and hatred etched in Massacre's bony face, while he comforts his favorite being (apart from his wife-to-be).

You cannot hide Uganon! Where is Ghovran's phylactery?!




[sblock=OOC]

Both Lucifa and Massacre are hit by the Pall, Lucifa takes 11 necrotic damage, Massacre shrugs it off with his resist.

Move to TU 18/19 (altitude 4)

activate boots of eagerness move to LM 17/18 (altitude 6)

minor active perception 30

Rest of turn after Massacre views the field from this new position.


[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 12, 2009)

[sblock=Massacre]You see Uganon behind the wall, not far from Kalas.  Also, as you peer around, you spot a dark form moving quietly through the ruins almost beneath you.  It appears to be quadrupedal, and made from the same combination of smooth black rock bound in blue energy as the greatsword-wielding foes from the first gate.  

ooc:  Uganon is in M8, and has cover and concealment from you.  There's a prowler in S17; your perception beats its stealth.  
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 13, 2009)

Calling back to Sarenax 
Heads up! Monsters made of Blackstar in the rubble! Massacre rose high into the mist. 

Upon seeing the Ebon Rider, Massacre brings down the hammer of fate upon him, and instead falling from his seat to the ground... 

_*Why am I still in my seat? When am I? Well, I certainly won't be attempting that spell this time around. Best to show Uganon I mean business about Ghovran.*_ Oi! Uganon, look!

Massacre forced the illusion of the Raven Queen herself, raining down judgement upon Uganon! Drawing upon his orb, and his heritage, forcing energy into the veil he had created, convincing Uganon's mind that he was helpless to stop his fate, and that he should simply give forth what Massacre had asked.

*WHERE IS GHOVRAN'S PHYLACTERY!*
[sblock=OOC]

Standard Hammer of Fate miss with nat 1



Standard Face of Death, area burst 2 centered on L9, 44 vs will Uganon, 35 vs will Naga 2, 
Hit; target is immobilized (save ends)
First Failed Saving Throw; The target is helpless (save ends).
Aftereffect; The target is slowed (save ends0.
Miss; The target is immobilized (save ends)
Aftereffect; The target is slowed (save ends)

If this does not hit Uganon, (I think it did hit, so this action not needed...)
Free Action Feywild Spell Surge, Effect; I reroll the missed attack roll 41 vs will. Using the second roll even if it is lower. 
Special; as an Eladrin, I gain +2 to the rerolled attack (included).

If this hits Uganon, 
Free Action, activate Orb of Mental Dominion, When Uganon makes a saving throw against an effect from this attack, he must roll twice and take the lower result, and 

Free Action, Orb of Imposition, -5 penalty to Uganon saving throw vs immobilized. 


[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 14, 2009)

*Round 2*

Sarenax struggles against the deathly fascination of the nagas, moving closer.  

Batin shudders as he feels the effects of poison and Uganon's pall of darkness.  He swings his suddenly-insubstantial blade, slicing into the naga _through_ its defenses, while shouting a warning that Uganon has moved north.  

Kylek strides forward until he can make out the nearest naga.  Chilling frost, backed by his rage, strikes the creature, damaging it badly and driving it back into Massacre's burning sands.  

From the southwest corner of the structure, a wiry shifter slips quietly into the compound, moving stealthily and quickly despite the naga's sinuous grace.  The first sign of his presence is the crack of bone, as his bare fist strikes the naga in the spine, breaking off part of a vertebra.  He quickly follows with a roundhouse kick that strikes with a brilliant flash.  

Kalas grits his teeth and teleports _into_ the swirling, burning sands.  He quickly activates his boots and teleports out of it, but the damage is done; both he and his mount bear minor burns from the experience.  Kalas ignores them and marks the naga as his lawful prey, but Gilthanas shies in pain, and Kalas misses his stroke.  

Massacre calms Lucifa and directs her higher, out of the necrotic cloud.  He circles the battlefield, sharp eyes picking out Uganon as well as a blackstar prowler lurking near the eastern ruins.  He demands the location of Ghovran's phylactery, and bends his will upon Uganon's, forcing the knowledge of death upon the tiefling.  

"You seek your fellow lich?  Mauglurien holds the phylactery.  Perhaps you will meet him, when I present him with your unconscious carcass as a trophy," Uganon taunts, though what can be seen of his face behind the cowl is ashen.  

[sblock=History DC 20]Mauglurien the Black is an infamous dwarf warlord, leader of the Ebon Riders.   Savage and bloodthirsty, he seeks wealth and glory in battle above all else.  His weapon, a battleaxe called Boneshredder, is nearly as famous as he is.  

[sblock=DC 25]Mauglurien was exiled from his clan long ago, for reasons long forgotten.  He is wrinkled and ancient now, but still leads the Ebon Riders to victory after victory. 

[sblock=DC 30]Rumors whispered in taverns after too many drinks hint that Mauglurien's continued vitality is unnatural, and bespeaks some kind of unholy pact with dark powers.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Uganon turns his gaze on Kalas, spitting a curse at the revenant that clings, burning at his psyche.  Then Uganon points his dagger at Batin, and two streaks of reddish-black twisting malevolence burn their way through the air.  Batin is hit twice, and drops to the ground, dying.

The naga nearest Batin ignores the fallen foe, sliding southward with inhuman speed.  It passes by Sarenax, who carves a large chunk of bone away with his scythe in passing.  Positioning itself carefully, it hisses; a potent, somehow alluring sound that promises the peace of endless sleep.  Kylek ignores the effect, but Sarenax finds it take hold of his mind, urging him closer, toward the nearby pit.  At the last moment, he has a moment of sanity and hurls himself to the ground rather than fall into the pit.  

As Sarenax falls, three forms materialize out of the mist.  Quadrupedal creatures vaguely resembling large hounds, or perhaps panthers, they are made of the same smooth black rock, animated by bluish primal energy, as the knights you fought previously.  One of the forms simply appears next to Sarenax, drawn by his apparent helplessness, and tears away a large chunk of flesh with its jaws.  The other two leap to the top of the southern wall, then charge Sarenax, ripping into his flesh one more time.  They circle the fallen cleric, waiting for him to try to stand.  

[sblock=ooc]Thanatos Pall misses Sarenax.  He moves in closer.  

Batin takes 10 p&n and is hit by Thanatos Pall, total 29 damage.  The shift is no good due to the naga's difficult terrain aura; S10 is still in the pall anyway.  I assume you don't want to make it a move action and provoke an OA...  Marks naga with Aegis, and ghost sword hits for 26 hp.  

Kylek hits naga 1 for 44 cold damage, bloodying it, and pushes it into sand, where it takes 10 more fire damage.  Note the naga is too big to fall down the pit.  

Fury sneaks out and hits naga 3 in the back.  I make it 27 damage, +3 gloves, + 7 radiant, +10 radiant vulnerability, yes?  Total of 47 if I've counted right.  

Gilthanas is hit for 13 necrotic.  Kalas teleports into the flaming sands.  He and Gilthanas take 13 fire damage and are blinded while in the sands.  They teleport out again with Boots of Eagerness.  Kalas marks naga 2, but misses.  Kalas also spots Uganon in M8.  

Massacre flies around, and spots Uganon as well as a prowler.  Hammer of Fate misses.  Face of Death hits Uganon, misses Naga (due to cover from the wall in column 13).  Massacre uses a couple of orb powers to make it harder to get out of.  The Flaming Sands expire.  

Uganon sustains Thanatos Pall (minor).  He curses Kalas (minor), and uses two ghoulish rays on Batin:  Crit, 34 vs. Will both hit.  Damage is 21 (non-crit) + 31 (max hit) + 21 (magic weapon crit damage) + 24 (curse damage, maxed) = 97.  Batin is dying, and immobilized (se).  Don't forget your +1 to saves!  Uganon makes 2 saves;  11, 1 and becomes helpless (se).  Not clear to me whether helpless is supposed to replace immobilized, but it seems like it should be "in addition to" rather than "instead of".  I believe the -5 to saves applies to only the immobilized condition, but the "roll twice, take lowest" applies to both.

Naga 1 moves past Sarenax, provoking an OA:  40 vs. AC hits for 39 damage, ouch!  It uses Death Lure:  close burst 3.  39 vs. Will hits Sarenax, 30 vs. Will misses Kylek.  Sarenax takes 17 psychic and necrotic damage, is marked (se), and is pulled one square closer to the naga... into X12, where there is a pit.  Sarenax gets a save to fall prone instead:  13.  Aww...  Sarenax is bloodied, and prone.

Naga 2 shifts between Kalas and Uganon.  It attacks Kalas, 47 vs. AC hits for 15 poison and necrotic damage, and Kalas takes 10 ongoing p&n (se) with an aftereffect of dazed (se), and is marked while any of this is going on.  

Naga 3 attacks Fury, nat 1.  It shifts E.

Prowler 1 climbs to the top of the wall (from AB8.  It can't fail the climb check) and charges Sarenax with Blackstar Charge:  48 vs. AC hits for 20 damage, and Sarenax is knocked prone (again), and standing provokes OAs from adjacent prowlers.  

Prowler 2 teleports (from S17) to the north side of Sarenax and bites him, 47 vs. AC hits for 23 damage.  

Prowler 3 climbs the wall from AB 4 and charges Sarenax; normal charge with a bite attack at the end:  33 vs. AC misses.  Aww... 

everyone is up. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Fury HP 143/143 Surges 12/12
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 2 squares up
Batin HP -12/165 Surges 8/10, cursed by Uganon, 10 ong p&n damage (se), marked by naga1, immobilized (se), dying
_Uganon 8 damage_, immobilized (se, saves at -5, use lowest of 2 saves), helpless (se, use lowest of 2 saves)
_Naga 1 153 damage_, bloodied, marked by Batin w/Aegis, 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek)
_Naga 2 23 damage_, marked by Kalas w/LD
_Naga 3 47 damage_
Sarenax HP 27/142 Surges 7/9, bloodied, prone, standing provokes from adjacent prowlers  <== You're up
Kylek HP 124/124 +8 temp Surges 12/14
Kalas HP 169/197 Surges 9/11, cursed, 10 ong. p&n damage (se), marked by naga 2

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 125/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on X13 5 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death Boots of Eagerness, Hammer of Fate (miss), Orb of Imposition

 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, Boots of Eagerness

 Sarenax:  divine power
 Fury: Overpowering strike, 
 Batin:  Planar Shock, planestrider boots, Ghost sword

Uganon:  Thanatos Pall

[/sblock]

[sblock=map]






The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC (Serenax)]Just to be fair: Serenax *can* see Batin's fall as can Kylek; no one else can due to the cloud, I think (?).[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Alright ... in the future no one let me say anything about how tough we are and that I haven't needed to heal anyone, okay? This is what happens when you brag, haha. 

Also, I think everyone could see Batin's fall, except maybe Massacre since there's a wall between you two. [/sblock]
Sarenax finds himself on his back, bloodied and surrounded by enemies, but does not ignore the plight Batin. Calling on the Raven Queen's power, swirling black energies rise out of the ground and wrap around Batin and Sarenax, leaving many of their wounds healed. 

After taking a split second to identify the blackstar prowlers as undead or not, he cannot tell. "These black creatures, they are not undead, correct?" he calmly calls to his companions, raising his voice only in order for it to reach their ears.

Answer in hand, the ebony cleric sets about his foes, not even bothering to stand first. Whipping his scythe in a vicious circle around him results in massive wounds on two of the prowlers and sunders their defenses.  Then the dragonborn calls on his goddess again, but this time for offensive aid, a burst of dark purple energy radiating out from him and scorching his foes with divine power.

"The fool's folly, to defy Death. Feel pain, know oblivion."
[sblock=Actions]First off, I think I did 49 damage to the naga, since every attack I make counts as radiant for the purposes of vulnerability. Right?

Thanatos' Pall vs. Sarenax: 33 vs. Fort hits for 17 necrotic.

*Minor*: Healing Word on Batin and Myself. 
Batin: 5d6+2d6+5+41=71
Sarenax: 5d6+5+37=65.
Batin is at 71/165 and is still bloodied. Sarenax is at 75/142 and is no longer bloodied.

Religion to see if prowlers are undead (1d20+19=23). *sigh* Sarenax still can't roll above 4 for Religion checks, apparently.
*Free*: ask if anyone else knows if the prowlers are undead. Talking is a free action that can be taken out of turn and knowledge checks are no action, so everyone should be able to answer if they want to.

[sblock=IF the prowlers are undead and I know it (which they probably aren't, but I can't remember)]*Action Point*: Promise of Victory, close burst 1, vs. AC. +4 attack from Angelic Action.
Prowler 1: 1d20+27-2+4=49, Crit!
Prowler 2: Crit again!
Prowler 3: 1d20+29=34
Damage: 2d12+17=27
Crit damage vs. Prowler 1: 3d12+41=63 plus 20 ongoing (se); Prowler 2: 3d12+41=61 plus 20 ongoing (se). Not sure if all critted targets of a burst take the same crit damage or not, so I rolled for both. 
On a hit, target takes -2 to defenses TE my NT.

*Standard:* Turn Undead, close burst 2, vs. Will. +4 attack from Angelic Action. 
Prowler 1: 1d20+20-2+4=Crit!
Prowler 2: 1d20+22=39
Prowler 3: 1d20+22=40
Naga 1: 1d20+22=40
Radiant damage: 5d10+8=42. Crit damage: 58 radiant + 3d6=14 cold damage, total is 72. 
On a hit, target is pushed 5 squares and is immobilized TE my NT. 
If hit, push prowler 1 to AA8, prowler 2 to R7 (which is a pit), prowler 3 to Y8, naga 1 to Z-AA/10-11. That should set them up nicely for Kylek to cover them all with a burst 2 or blast 4.
On a miss, half damage (21 radiant), and the target isn't pushed or immobilized.

*Move:* Stand.[/sblock]
[sblock=If I don't know for certain the prowlers are undead]*Action Point:* Promise of Victory as above.
Promise of Victory, close burst 1, vs. AC. +4 attack from Angelic Action.
Prowler 1: 1d20+27-2+4=49, Crit!
Prowler 2: Crit again!
Prowler 3: 1d20+29=34
Damage: 2d12+17=27
Crit damage vs. Prowler 1: 3d12+41=63 plus 20 ongoing (se); Prowler 2: 3d12+41=61 plus 20 ongoing (se). Not sure if all critted targets of a burst take the same crit damage or not, so I rolled for both. 
On a hit, target takes -2 to defenses TE my NT.

*Standard:* Astral wave, close burst 8 enemies only, vs. Will. +4 attack from Angelic Action.
Prowler 1: 1d20+20-2+4=26
Prowler 2: 1d20+22=29
Prowler 3: 1d20+22=27
Naga 1: 1d20+22=33
Naga 3: 1d20+22=37
Radiant damage: 2d8+8=19
Heh, seems my luck ran out for that roll 

*Move:* none. Unless I happen to kill 2 or 3 of the prowlers, then I'll stand.
[/sblock]

Cov ... I apologize for that massive wall of text. Hopefully it all makes sense. [/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(38), Fort:32, Reflex:31(32), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:75/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:6/9
Action Points: 0
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+4 to attack rolls until start of my next turn
Prone

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 14, 2009)

If you beasts can know fear, know it now!

Kylek bellowed a war cry as to freeze the blood, calling on the draconic might that flowed through his veins.  He seemed to grow in stature and became terrible to behold in his wrath.  Raising his rod he commanded the icy winds to strike down his foes, drag them to the ground.  The razor currents parted, passing around Sarenax leaving him unharmed even as gentler gust removed him from the midst of his enemies. 

As Kylek commanded the cutting winds, he roared thunderously, breathing a blast of cold rime from his jowls, seeming more beast than magician.  With the dangerous exhalation silvery crystals formed over his scales starting at his toothy maw and spreading back over his entire form until he gleamed like hardened crystal.  

So girded for battle he circled purposely around his foes, placing himself between the enemy and fallen Batin.  


[sblock=ooc]

start of turn: Thanatos Pall: vs Fort [Target: Kylek(Fort: 34)] (1d20+26=39)
Necrotic Damage (2d6+7=18)

minor: Draconic Majesty. 
Burst 3; Effect: The burst creates a zone of fear that lasts until the end of Kylek's next turn. When he moves, the zone moves with him, remaining centered on him. The zone is difficult terrain for Kylek's enemies. While within the zone, any enemy takes a -8 penalty to attack rolls.

AP

standard: Rimestorm: vs Fort (Area: V,W,X/10,11,13) [Target Order: Prowler 1, 2, 3] (1d20+26=46) Whoops, forgot to add, other rolls. 
Additional attacks for Prowlers 2 and 3 (1d20+26=39, 1d20+26=38) (Rimestorm is enemies only btw). 
Hit or Miss, all are slowed, save ends from Icey Action. 
If hit, Cold Damage (2d8+27+8=47), knocked prone, -2 fort def TENT (Kylek), and 5 cold vulnerability TENT (Kylek). 
Crit! on Prowler 1 Cold Damage (4d6+51=73) instead.
Crit activates Chill Winds, slid Sarenax to V12. 

standard: Adamantine Echo: vs Fort (Area: W,X,Y/10,11,12) [Target Order: Naga 1, Prower 1, 3] (1d20+26+2+1=37, 1d20+26+2=34, 1d20+26=37)
If Prowler 3 was hit by the Rimestorm, add +2 to the attack roll. 
If hit, Cold Damage (2d6+27=34) and ongoing 5 cold damage (save ends). (+3 extra damage to Naga for being bloodied). 
If miss, 5 ongoing cold damage (Save ends)
Hit or miss, Kylek gains a +8 power bonus to AC until the end of the encounter. 
I've not figured cold vulnerability into the damage.  

move: move to V10 (via: W13, V12, U11, V10) I think that'll provoke OA's from naga 1 and powler 2.

Gah, complex turn, but hopefully Sarenax can save Batin now without getting killed.  

BTW, Kylek doesn't have boots of eagerness, someone else must have used them. Massacre I think.

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124+5temp/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:11/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until leaving Zvomarana
+8 power bonus to AC (AC=44)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 14, 2009)

_Pain_

It was all Batin knew in that instance, when all _heres_ were just one—the ground where he lay. It was but for a moment, however, for the cold yet welcome touch of Serenax's words waylaid the pain for a time. As the poison continued to course through his veins and the dark cloud continued to hit him, he found pain again. He coughed blood and focused a moment

From the floor, the shadar-kai felt the dark one's magic trying to hold him in place. Wiping the flood from his face, he smiled and almost laughed: The dark one's _here_ was not the same as Batin's, for he knew where all places were. With a blink, _here_ was atop the wall, where Batin could see the entire field, and all the places were known to him. Pushing himself, he folded all all points into one, casually swing his blade again and again. To him, he never moved, but to those not trained in the ways, he was a dark blur, suddenly next to one foe, then the next, until it seemed an army of Batin's were everywhere, striking all foes in some impossible strike. The poison then fades from him, though it leaves him reeling.
[sblock=Actions]Pall hits, 13 damage. Use Second wind. Amathor's Step to get atop of wall at U11, which should be enough to see pretty much everything (nothing is more than 5 squares through the Pall); he auto succeeds the Balance check even on a 1. AP Action (becoming insubstantial in the process), Omnipresent Assault with CA against Naga 1 (marked), U (due to teleportation), and prowler 2 and naga 2 (can tport to flaking position), but -2 to all from prone. [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2321545/]U AC 31, 27hp; N1: AC 37 22hp; N2: Possible crit (AC 48), 27hp and 20 ongoing (se); P3: Possible crit (AC 48), 27hp and 20 ongoing (se) ; N3 AC 33, 27hp; P1 AC 37, 20hp; P3 AC 33, 24hp. Saves: Saves vs. poison (so dazed), Fail vs. immobilized [/sblock][sblock=Batin (Dazed, Immobilized, Insubstantial, Prone, Second Wind)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 89/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 7/10
AC: 45, Fort: 34, Reflex: 37, Will: 32; insubstantial, prone
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Swordx2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipresent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 15, 2009)

Seeing the devastation wrought by his enemies and the plight of his allies brought a howl of anger to Kalas and he looked around for the leader of this group. Ignoring the poison coursing through his veins he sees the helpless Uganon, who cursed him earlier. 

*"We shall help ease your transition into her arms, pray that she's more generous than I"* the revenant decreed as he teleported next to the fallen creature. 

He raised his silver longsword high and brings it down on his foe, although Kalas still hasn't managed to bring Gilthanas under control.

[sblock=boots]
I used them (or rather Kalas)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
*covaithe - Gilthanas should be down 26 right now (13 fire + 13 necrotic (pall))
Font of Life - Choose not to use it so I take 10 damage
Move - Teleport to L,M, 6,7
Free - Mark adjacent foes
Standard - Attempt Coup de Grace on Uganon - use Call forth the harvest - vs ac; damage (crit from coup) (1d20 24=29,  4d8 42=62) *sigh* this includes the -2 for marked. If that somehow hits, 62 damage and if that's more than his bloodied value he's dead. (Helpless grants CA, not included above)
Saving throw - choose not to save
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 159/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 9/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2009)

Bha-Ka-Thet recognizes the thing in front of him as a servant of darkness and falls into the worldsnake stance, moving unbelievable fast and striking quickly at it's weak spots.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Move to X7 (around the pillar)
-> Stealth check (behind pillar): Stealth Check (1d20+25=27) if the check is possible at all, use Shadowdancermask for re-roll: Stealth Check re-roll (1d20+28=31) Aaargh, hope it wasn't possible a 2 and a 3 
Standard: Dancing Cobra vs Reflex (1d20+28=46, 2d8+17=24); + 1d6, if stealth check was succesful / possible.
Free (if hit): Flurry of blows for 7 radiant + 10 vul.

On hit, 41 dam.

Tactics: Need more enemies at once to effective using my powers (most hit multiple enemies)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143/143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Rising Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 18, 2009)

Massacre eases Lucifa closer to the Naga nearest Kalas, and answers Sarenax as well, I don't believe they are undead, but that doesn't mean they can't die! Massacre's mandible snaps up and down as he laughs heartily, settling his eyes on the Naga. They are both doomed Kalas, strike them down! With Massacre's words, both Uganon and the Naga understand, that they have been selected for Death specially.



[sblock=OOC]

Move fly KL 14/15 (altitude 5)

Standard prophecy of doom on Naga 2, Effect; I or an ally who hits the target with an attack can choose to make the attack a critical hit. This power lasts TE of my NT or until I or an ally uses it to make an attack a critical hit.



[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 18, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
I now wish I'd kept Wildblood Frenzy
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=the night]
Bump
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 20, 2009)

*Round 3*

Sarenax feels death tugging at him, the deathly pall sapping what remains of his strength.  He calls on the Raven Queen for healing, feeling immediately much stronger, and bringing Batin back from death's door as well.  He whips his scythe in a great, destructive circle, doing horrible damage to two of the prowlers surrounding him, and hurting the third badly.  Emboldened, he calls on the goddess he serves, and is rewarded with a flare of divine light that sears the undead nagas, though the prowlers escape it with no further harm.  

Kylek's godlike form swells and grows even more glorious, commanding every eye.  The swirling winds come forth at his command again, blasting all of the prowlers to the ground.  He howls, both challenge and triumph, and the sound further blasts all nearby foes, even as a shell of ice encases and protects Kylek.  He strides purposefully through the battle, ignoring a futile snap from one of the fallen prowlers, to place himself between Batin and the foe.  

Batin, restored by Sarenax's prayers, releases his connection to a single place, and strikes, simultaneously attacking all of the foes on the battlefield in many/one ghostly swipes.  The northernmost naga and one of the prowlers are badly hurt, and the southernmost naga falls, crumbling into debris.  Several other foes feel the bite of Batin's blade as well.  When the flickering images clear, Batin is lying atop the crumbling wall, near Sarenax and Kylek, dazed from the poison.  

Kalas teleports closer to Uganon, but in his haste to take advantage of his foe's helpless condition, he overswings and sends his blade clanging off the stone rather than into flesh.  

Bha-Ka-Thet circles his foe, avoiding the pit near his feet, and strikes with the power of the cobra.  With another flash, his fist meets bone, and the naga's sinuous motion jerks backwards for a second before resuming.  

Massacre flies in closer, and foretells the doom of the naga nearest Uganon in chilling tones.  

Uganon snarls wordlessly, and plunges his dagger into Kalas.  The blade's bite is deep, and clearly magical, though Kalas is immune to the worst of the damage.  Uganon pulls the blade out and stabs again, but this time Kalas blocks the thrust.  The cloud of soul-sucking darkness looms closer, drifting towards Uganon.  

The remaining nagas strike, both finding their targets, and fresh poison courses through the bloodstreams of Kalas and Bha-Ka-Thet.  

One of the prowlers moves to attack, but simply comes apart, the damage sustained overcoming the energies that bind it.  The remaining prowlers flank Sarenax again, but Kylek's majestic form cows them, and their maws cannot find purchase.  

[sblock=The turn from hell]Corrections:  Sarenax did an extra 10 damage to naga 1, from Pervasive Light.  Also, naga 1 grants CA (tent Sarenax) from Blood and Radiance.  

Sarenax gets hit for 17 by Thanatos Pall.  Healing word brings Batin back up to 71 and Sarenax back up to 75.  Promise of victory crits p1 and p2, misses p3.  I'd guess that multiple crits from an area attack take the same damage; I'll use the first number anyway here, since it's 2 higher.  p1 and 2 take 63 damage and 20 ongoing (se).  Astral wave misses all the prowlers, and hits both the nagas (n1 due to CA) for 29 radiant damage. 

Kylek is hit by Thanatos Pall and resists 15, taking 3.  He activates Draconic Majesty.  Rimestorm crits p1 for 73 damage, and hits both other prowlers for 47 damage.  They're all knocked prone, take -2 to fort (tent Kylek), and 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek).  P1 and p2 are bloodied.  Sarenax slides to V12.  AP for Adamantine Echo hits all targets for 34+5 cold damage and 5 ongoing cold (se).  p1 and naga 1 are bloodied and take an extra 3.   That kills naga 1.  Kylek gains +8 AC for the encounter.  Kylek's move provokes from p2 (n1 is dead):  nat 17 misses badly.  

Batin takes 10 ong p&n damage, and 13 necrotic from thanatos pall.  2nd wind gives him 41 back, and +2 defenses tsnt.  Omnipresent assault...  yikes, let's see if I can get this right.  Misses Uganon, but takes Batin 5 necrotic from Uganon's curse.  N1 is dead.  Crits n2 and p2, 27 hp and 20 ongoing (se).  p2 already has 20 ongoing damage from Sarenax's crit, though, and I don't think they stack.  Misses N3.  Hits P1 for 20.  Misses P3.  Batin saves vs. the ongoing damage and becomes dazed instead.  And I can't see him being marked by naga 1 any more, since it's dead. 

Kalas takes 10 p&n damage.  He teleports next to Uganon, marks him, and misses.  He takes 5 necrotic from the curse, but resists it all.  He chooses not to save against the ongoing damage.  

Bha-Ka-Thet moves around the pit (not a pillar; no stealth possible, mask power not expended) and hits w/Dancing Cobra.  24 damage and 17 radiant.  Naga 3 is bloodied.  

Massacre moves, and uses Prophecy of Doom on naga 2

Uganon sustains TP (minor) and moves it NW (move); it's centered on U10 now.  Double attack with dagger, both against Kalas:  one hit for 19 damage, plus 20 necrotic of which Kalas resists 15. Total 24 damage.  He fails (9 and 3) to save vs. immobilized.  He succeeds (13, 13) against helpless.

Naga 2 takes 20 ongoing damage.  It bites at Kalas, 41 vs. AC hits for 16 poison and necrotic, and various status effects that Kalas already has.  It fails to save against the ong. damage. 

Naga 3 shifts W, out of Kylek's draconic majesty aura, and bites Bha-Ka-Thet:  42 vs. AC for 11 poison and necrotic damage, and 10 ongoing p&n (se, aftereffect dazed (se)) and BKT is marked.  

Prowler 1 takes 20 ongoing damage, and 5+5 ongoing cold damage, and dies.  

Prowler 2 takes 20 ongoing.  It stands and attacks Sarenax, 31 vs. AC misses, and makes its save for ongoing damage. 

Prowler 3 teleports east of Sarenax, and bites (without standing), 26  vs. AC misses.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Bha-Ka-Thet HP 132/143 Surges 12/12, 10 ong p&n damage (se), marked by naga 3
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 2 squares up
Batin HP 84/165 Surges 8/10, cursed by Uganon, dazed (se), immobilized (se), +2 defenses tsnt, insubstantial (tent)
_Uganon 8 damage_, immobilized (se, -5, lowest of 2), marked by Kalas
_Naga 1 dead_
_Naga 2 70 damage_, 20 ongoing damage (se) marked by Kalas w/LD, next hit can be made a crit (tent Massacre)
_Naga 3 117 damage_, bloodied
 _Prowler 1 dead__
__Prowler 2 157 damage, -2 to defenses (tent Sarenax), _-2 to fort (tent Kylek), 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek), bloodied
_Prowler 3 47 damage, _prone, -2 to fort (tent Kylek), 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek)
Sarenax HP 75/142 Surges 7/9, prone, standing provokes from adjacent prowlers, marked by naga 1 (se)  <== You're up
Kylek HP 124/124 +5 temp Surges 12/14, +8 AC, Draconic Majesty (tent)
Kalas HP 119/197 Surges 9/11, cursed, 10 ong. p&n damage (se), marked by naga 2

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on U10 5 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.
Draconic Majesty (tent Kylek):  burst 3 on Kylek, difficult terrain for enemies, and they take -8 to attacks in the burst.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.  Boots of Eagerness, Call forth the Harvest
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death Boots of Eagerness, Hammer of Fate (miss), Orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP, Rimestorm, Draconic Majesty 

 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Healing Word x1, Astral Wave, Promise of Victory

 Bha-Ka-Thet: Overpowering strike
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, planestrider boots, Ghost sword, Second Wind, Amanthor's step

Uganon:  Thanatos Pall
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]






The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 21, 2009)

As the creatures snapped at Sarenax, Kylek swung his heavy dragon carved rod around as it crackled with eldritch cold, swatting the stony predator away.  

[sblock=ooc]

Not taking my turn yet, but will use Battle Awareness on Prowler 2's turn.  

immediate interrupt: Dragon Frost (Reaper's Touch): vs Fort [Target: P2] (1d20+26+2+1=40)
Cold Damage (2d8+27+8+5=54) and push the target to X13, Kylek gains 8 temp HP overwriting his current 5 temp HP.  (cold vulnerability factored into damage already) [edit: Forgot the +3 damage for being bloodied, make that 57 in total.]

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 21, 2009)

ooc:  57 damage is exactly enough to kill prowler 2.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 21, 2009)

The cloud of death seeps more life from Sarenax, but he ignores it. Standing, he brings his scythe down on the last prowler, striking it blind and searing it with divine energy. Seeing no enemies that can hear his proclamations, the ebony dragonborn instead unleashes a gout of icy breath on the prowler, Kylek's magic intensifying the damage. 
[sblock=OOC]Thanatos' Pall vs. Sarenax: 1d20+26=34, 2d6+7=14. Hits for 14 necrotic. That bloodies Sarenax again - does that mean Uganon grants CA til the end of his next turn?
Yeah, I think Icon of Purity is the next feat for this boy ...

Move: Stand. 
Standard: Blinding Light vs. prowler 3: 1d20+27+2=40 vs. AC, 2d12+17=22 radiant damage. Forgot Dragonborn Fury, so 41 vs. AC. On a hit, target is blinded TENT (Sarenax).
Minor: Dragon Breath vs. prowler 3: 1d20+23+2+1=45 vs. Ref, 3d6+2=13 cold damage. 18 damage with cold vuln.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(38), Fort:32, Reflex:31(32), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:61/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:6/9
Action Points: 0
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+1 to attack rolls while bloodied
+2 item bonus to speed and +1 item bonus to AC and Ref while bloodied

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 22, 2009)

Batin climbs painfully to his feet, but his high position is enough to give him a brief respite from the dark pall around him. But the dark magic still held him fast to this place, this time... for now.[sblock=Actions]Pall misses. Only action: Stand from prone. Save vs Immobilized: Fail[/sblock][sblock=Batin (Immobilized)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 89/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 7/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Swordx2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipresent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 22, 2009)

Kylek continued to ignore the effects of the deadly cloud as he made a sweeping motion with the heavy implement he carried.  Calling on the grasping winds of winter he commanded them across the battle field, trying to rearrange the small portion of the fight in front of him.  The magic spent he turn from  companions, leaving them to finish off the remaining foe, and stalked through the necrotic mist toward where he had seen Kalas fighting earlier before that vision had been swallowed up again by the dark pall that hung over the ruins.  


[sblock=ooc]

start of turn: Thanatos Pall: vs Fort [Target: Kylek(Fort: 34)] (1d20+26=34)
Necrotic Damage (2d6+7=14)

standard: Winter's Clutch: vs Ref [Target: Prowler 3] (1d20+26+2-2=37)
If hit, Cold Damage (3d8+27+5=44) and slide Prower 3 to U12 and immobilize TENT (Kylek), slide Batin to T11 and Sarenax to V13.  Prowler gains cold vulnerability TENT (Kylek).  Vulnerability already factored into damage.  

move: move to P9

stonegod I might recommend a readied action against enemies that come within range of your attack in such situations in the future, you never know when someone else might be able to help you out.  

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124+8temp/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:11/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until leaving Zvomarana
+8 power bonus to AC (AC=44)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2009)

After suffering to much from both the Naga and the 'smoke' around him, Bha-Ka-Thet takes a step back and springs like a comet at the main evil here, landing there with crushing force.

[sblock=OOC]
Take 10 ongoing

Thanatos Pall (1d20+26=44, 2d6+7=18)

Move: Shift to W8

Standard: (before attack as part of the attack, move to M9) Ring the Golden Bell (1d20+26=34, 2d6+7=19) Uganon Hits Reflex 34 (marked, but flanking)
Ring the Golden Bell 2nd attack (1d20+26=28) Naga 2 hits reflex 26 (marked)
Best hit was against myself 
- Hit: force damage, and the target is dazed (save ends).
- Miss: Half damage, and the target is dazed until the end of my next turn.

Free: If one attack hits, Flurry to damage both for 7 radiant.

End of Turn:save (1d20=10)


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 104/143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Rising Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Kalas returns Uganon's blow with one of his own, the purple-crackling blade moves quickly at the foe.

The revenant shakes off the poison from his system, looking with anger at the naga who poisoned him. "You shall pay for that beast." he says simply as Massacre's aid proves useful when his weapon crashes down on the creature and he slides the naga crashing into Uganon, sending him reeling. Kalas also throws off the last remnants from his system of the insidious poison. 

[sblock=Actions]
*Immediate Reaction to Uganon's stab - activate Strikebacks - vs ac; dmg (1d20 26=36,  2d8 18=28) HIt AC 36 for 28 psychic dmg and he takes -2 to its next attack roll
Font of Life - Activate! save (1d20 4=17) saved don't take the dmg, but am now dazed
Move - n/a
Free - Mark adjacent foes
Standard - Stalkers Positioning on Naga 2 - to hit; psychic dmg (1d20 26=39,  4d8=14) I'm assuming a hit and activate Massacre's auto-crit. Hits for 41(2d8+25)+14 = 55 damage and I slide it into Uganon, slide him to N9 - they both take 7 more psychic damage - naga takes -2 on next attack roll
Saving throw - saved (daze) (1d20 9=25) (+1 human, +2 no AP's remaining, +5 coif, +1 skill challenge success), no longer dazed
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 119/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 9/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 28, 2009)

*Round 4*

Before the nearest prowler can strike, Kylek reacts quickly.  Magic whirls, and the creature falls, its body collapsing into featureless black rocks.  Likewise, Kalas strikes Uganon with his silver sword even as the tiefling's black dagger pierces him.  

Sarenax staggers to his feet, and Kylek's awesome presence protects him from the jaws of the last prowler.  Sarenax strikes hard, his scythe flaring with holy radiance and blinding the creature.  

Batin, head whirling with evil magics, can only stand and try to collect himself.  

Kylek summons the winter winds, sending icy cracks through the last prowler's joints and hurling it aside.  The winds are gentler to Kylek's allies, shifting them into more favorable positions.  Kylek turns north, heading for the other center of the battle.  

Bha-Ka-Thet backs away from his foe, then suddenly leaps into the sky.  His fist is blazing with golden energy as he lands, punching the ground near Uganon.  The world rings like a great bell, dazing Uganon and the nearby naga, but the bulk of the force passes them by.  Bha-Ka-Thet reels from the poison in his system, becoming dazed himself.  

Kalas recalls his training from his former life, and shrugs off the poison in his veins as well.  He strikes the naga, activating Massacre's foreknowledge and dealing a massive wound.  

[sblock=ooc]interrupts and reactions: on prowler 2's turn, Kylek interrupts it and kills it with Battle Awareness.   On Uganon's turn, Kalas hits with Strikebacks basic attack for 28 psychic and U takes -2 to next attack roll.  

Sarenax takes 14 necrotic from the pall.  He stands, provoking an OA from the last prowler, who is prone:  33 vs. AC misses.   Blinding light hits for 22+10 radiant damage, and the prowler is blinded (tent Sarenax).  Dragon breath hits for 18 cold damage. 

Batin stands.  He doesn't save againts immobilized.  What about dazed?  No.  Insubstantial wears off.  

Kylek hits with Winter's Clutch, doing 44 cold.  Prowler 3 slides to U12.  Note that's not actually adjacent to Batin, since B is on top of the 15' wall.  Batin and Sarenax slide as well.  Draconic majesty ends.  

BKT takes 10 +18 damage.  Ring the Golden Bell misses both targets, but they're both dazed (tent BKT).  BKT saves, becoming dazed (se) as an aftereffect.  

Kalas saves, avoiding the ongoing damage and becoming dazed instead.  He marks adjacent foes, and attacks the naga, hitting and auto-critting for 55 damage.  renau1g, I don't see Stalker's positioning on your character sheet.  Did you swap it out at some point and not update the sheet?  Also, why do the targets take more damage when slid?  Not resolving the moves yet, just the damage.  

Need clarification from Kalas, and Massacre is up.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Bha-Ka-Thet HP 104/143 Surges 12/12, dazed (se), marked by naga 3
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 2 squares up
Batin HP 84/165 Surges 8/10, cursed by Uganon, dazed (se), immobilized (se)
_Uganon 36 damage_, immobilized (se, -5, lowest of 2), marked by Kalas, dazed (tent BKT)
_Naga 1 dead_
_Naga 2 125 damage_, bloodied, 20 ongoing damage (se) marked by Kalas w/LD[/COLOR], dazed (tent BKT)
_Naga 3 117 damage_, bloodied
_Prowler 1 dead_
_Prowler 2 dead_
_Prowler 3 141 damage, _prone, -2 to fort (tent Kylek), 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek), blinded (tent Sarenax), immobilized (tent kylek)
Sarenax HP 61/142 Surges 7/9, prone, bloodied, standing provokes from adjacent prowlers
Kylek HP 124/124 +8 temp Surges 12/14, +8 AC
Kalas HP 119/197 Surges 9/11, cursed, 10 ong. p&n damage (se), marked by naga 2

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on U10 5 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.  Boots of Eagerness, Call forth the Harvest
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death Boots of Eagerness, Hammer of Fate (miss), Orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP, Rimestorm, Draconic Majesty, Winter's Clutch, Battle Awareness 

 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Healing Word x1, Astral Wave, Promise of Victory, Blinding Light, Dragon Breath

 Bha-Ka-Thet: Ring the golden Bell, Overpowering strike
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, planestrider boots, Ghost sword, Second Wind, Amanthor's step

Uganon:  Thanatos Pall
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]





The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2009)

OOC: Both the compendium and you earlier state that the poison is dazed until end of next turn after the save. Does Batin have another effect that is causing dazing that I am unaware of?


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 28, 2009)

Is that a large cat?  Massacre see's the pouncing feline form, and stares incredulously at first. 

[sblock=OOC]

The update is much appreciated Cov! Massacre's turn coming later today.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 28, 2009)

stonegod said:


> OOC: Both the compendium and you earlier state that the poison is dazed until end of next turn after the save. Does Batin have another effect that is causing dazing that I am unaware of?




OOC:  No, just me not reading the effect carefully/recently enough.  Batin's not dazed.  Unfortunately, that means Kalas still is.


----------



## CaBaNa (Nov 29, 2009)

Massacre calls out to the the newcomer, You, yes, have we met? I mean yet, or... the undead eladrin seems puzzled, Or are we making each others first acquaintance just now, a moment ago, two moments ago, threemomentsago... shaking his head to refocus, he continues with fervor, Pardon, I'm unaware of when I am, enlighten me. Lucifa, Massacre's wyvern, cries out, wanting to reengage in battle. Her sleek wings pump and she brings the Archlich higher into to sky.

[sblock=OOC]

Chilling Cloud centered on K8 (Altitude 1 square up), IC is down...
Burst 2 within 10 Enemies Only vs Fortitude see Resounding Thunder
Orb of Mental Dominion +5; +26 attack, 25 thunder and cold damage (Conditional; +4 Destructive Wizardry if I hit 2 or more enemies)
Effect; TE of my NT, any enemy in powers area takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls. 

If IC comes up, and Cov hasn't rolled for me before I catch it, I'll insert rolls there. 


Move fly 4 squares straight up.


Off topic:


Any chance of Massacre giving Lucifa the level up? Either through ritual or whatever? I would sacrifice upcoming parcels of gold and items and such to upgrade her! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 29, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]So all of the "dazed (se)" on the status list should be "dazed (TENT [dazed person])"?

Also, I believe Sarenax is no longer prone. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 30, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Sorry about that. I have stalker's positioning in my CB file instead of Predatory Guardian. Reason for extra damage is that Wildbloods cause Wis modifier damage to primary and secondary creature. If you'd like me to keep Predatory Guardian I'll use that instead. Targets wouldn't be slid in that case (naga & U won't take the 7 damage), but if it shifts, Kalas can shift up to 8 squares to stay next to it. no he can't, he's dazed, so just the damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Dec 1, 2009)

...


----------



## covaithe (Dec 4, 2009)

*Round 4, continued*

Massacre spirals higher above the battlefield, wielding chilling cold that hinders one of the nagas, but does not penetrate Uganon's wards.  

The evil warlock is still too shaken from Bha-Ka-Thet's near miss to do anything but sustain the cloud of leeching darkness.  

The naga, still seeping putrid ichor from Batin's jagged sword, shakes off the cold and the distractions and sinks its fangs into Kalas again, sending another dose of supernatural poison into the revenant.  

The other remaining naga, no longer facing Bha-Ka-Thet's fists, slithers forward eagerly and sinks its fangs into Sarenax.  

The blinded prowler, unable to move far, staggers to its feet and lunges blindly at where Sarenax last stood.  By sheer luck, its jaws lock around the cleric's knee and penetrate, adding another wound to his growing list.  


[sblock=ooc]Corrections:  Batin's not dazed, Kalas is still dazed (tent naga2), BKT is still dazed but only tent naga3.  Sarenax isn't prone.  ren, I'll go with stalker's positioning, but naga can't be slid into Uganon, because BKT is in the way.  So 7 extra to naga 2, but not to Uganon. 

Massacre's chilling cloud:  33 vs. Fort misses Uganon, 33 vs. Fort hits naga2.  So that's 25 damage to naga2.  Massacre flies straight up. 

Uganon, dazed, merely sustains thanatos pall.  

Naga 2, dazed, takes 20 ongoing damage.  It attacks Kalas, 39 vs. AC hits for 14 p&n damage, 10 ongoing p&n (se) and so forth.  (Rolled 43, but forgot -2 from Kalas' last hit and -2 from chilling cloud.  Still hits.)  Dazed expires on Kalas.  

Naga 3 charges Sarenax.  45 vs. AC hits for 16 p&n, and 10 ongoing p&n (se) with an aftereffect, and Sarenax is marked by naga 3. 

Prowler 3 stands and attacks Sarenax, with -5 from blinded:  38 vs. AC hits for 16 damage.  Gonna be close again for Sarenax when his turn comes up.  

Not sure if Oni knew the enemies had yet to go; I'll let you change Kylek's action if you like.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Bha-Ka-Thet HP 104/143 Surges 12/12, dazed (tent naga3), marked by naga 3
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 6 squares up
Batin HP 84/165 Surges 8/10, cursed by Uganon,  immobilized (se)
_Uganon 36 damage_, immobilized (se, -5, lowest of 2), marked by Kalas, dazed (tent BKT)
_Naga 1 dead_
_Naga 2 177 damage_, bloodied, 20 ongoing damage (se) marked by Kalas w/LD[/COLOR], dazed (tent BKT)
_Naga 3 117 damage_, bloodied
_Prowler 1 dead_
_Prowler 2 dead_
_Prowler 3 141 damage, _prone, -2 to fort (tent Kylek), 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek), blinded (tent Sarenax), immobilized (tent kylek)
Sarenax HP 29/142 Surges 7/9, bloodied, 10 ong. p&n (se), marked by naga 3
Kylek HP 124/124 +8 temp Surges 12/14, +8 AC
Kalas HP 105/197 Surges 9/11, cursed, 10 ong p&n (se), marked by naga 2

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on U10 5 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.
 Chilling cloud:  burst 2 on K8 (tent Massacre). Enemies within take -2 to attacks. 

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, 1 daily magic item power.  Boots of Eagerness, Call forth the Harvest
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death Boots of Eagerness, Hammer of Fate (miss), Orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP, Rimestorm, Draconic Majesty, Winter's Clutch, Battle Awareness 

 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Healing Word x1, Astral Wave, Promise of Victory, Blinding Light, Dragon Breath

 Bha-Ka-Thet: Ring the golden Bell, Overpowering strike
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, planestrider boots, Ghost sword, Second Wind, Amanthor's step

Uganon:  Thanatos Pall
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]





The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Dec 5, 2009)

Just as the prowler's jaws close on where Sarenax's knee appears to be, the image of the cleric dissolves into wisps of black, revealing the dragonborn standing a mere stride away. However, the naga's poison and the vapors of the warlock's cloud still take their toll. _Is it my time now, perhaps? No matter_, he muses inwardly.

"Her Dark Majesty's power will destroy you, foul undead," Sarenax's emotionless voice rumbles. As he speaks he raises his scythe above his head, a jet-black tower of Death's inevitability. The scythe falls, wrapped in dark tendrils of the Raven Queen's power, slicing deep into the naga. At the same time, black energy seeps out of the ground under Sarenax and Batin's feet, infusing them with strength and closing their wounds. 

"Cease," Sarenax pronounces to the naga, the one word laden with power as his hand reaches towards it, his last act before the poison's debilitating effect takes hold.
[sblock=OOC]Immediate Interrupt on prowler 3's turn: use cloak of displacement's daily power to force it to reroll it's attack. 33 vs. AC (assuming I got the bonus right), which is a miss. If that is a miss, teleport one square to W13

Thanatos' Pall vs. Sarenax (1d20+26=40, 2d6+7=14). Hit for 14 necrotic damage. 

10 ongoing poison and necrotic damage. Sarenax now has 21 hp, assuming the prowler did in fact miss.

*Free:* Ruby Scabbard power: +1 damage on next attack.
*Standard:* Wrath of the Faithful vs. Naga 3: 1d20+27+1=44 vs. AC, 4d12+18=47 radiant damage, plus vulnerability. Reliable power, so if that somehow didn't hit, it's not expended.

*Minor:* Healing word on Sarenax and Batin. 
Sarenax: 7d6+5+37=71. 92/142 hp, no longer bloodied, 5/9 surges.
Batin: 5d6+5+41=65. 149/165 hp, not bloodied, 6/10 surges.

*Move:* trade for minor. Channel Divinity: Death Knell vs. Naga 3. If it has 15 hp or fewer, it drops to 0 hp.

Save vs. ongoing p&n (1d20+1=14) success, so Sarenax is now dazed TENT (naga 3).[/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37, Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:92/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:5/9
Action Points: 0
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [x] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 5, 2009)

OOC: Uganon still helpless?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 5, 2009)

[sblock=cbn]
no, I think he was un-helpless pretty much right away[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 5, 2009)

Kalas throws off the poison from the Naga and saw his other allies needing the healing from Sarenax. He had other ways of keeping himself on his feet and drew strength from the armour he wore. Kalas had slain a tribe of trolls earlier in his adventuring career, while he was still human, and taken their chief's hide as a trophy. He still wore it to this day as it allowed him to gain their ability to recover one's vitality. 

With a roar of protest, Kalas cleared his mind and prepared for his next assault. 

[sblock=Actions]
Font of Life - Activate! save (p&n) (1d20 4=22) saved don't take the dmg, but am now dazed
Move - n/a
Free - Mark adjacent foes
Standard - Activate Trollskin Hide Armour (gain regen 5 until end of encounter, if hit by fire/acid regen is surpressed for that round)
Saving throw - save (dazed) (1d20 9=14) (+1 human, +2 no AP's remaining, +5 coif, +1 skill challenge success), no longer dazed

*nice easy turn for you for once cov.
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 105/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 9/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Dec 5, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Heh, I was afraid I was holding things up and in such a hurry when I posted all did was check the status and map, I should have looked closer, I'll alter my action in light of that.  

First a question, can Kylek tell what's going on with Sarenax and company from where he is, my action depends on that information.  

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2009)

Batin feels the cold sting of the Queen's touch from Sarenax's call, but it is the cold that invigorates, restoring some fight into the swordmage. Ignoring the storm around him, he sees the cleric's need. Hoping down and moving with grace to slide up behind the beast, his sword suddenly took on the colors of fire and ice, and with a thrust, the blade plunges deep, exploding all around in energy that scorches the staggering creature next to it![sblock=Actions]No longer immobilized. Pall misses. Hop down to T10 and move to W10, avoiding OAs. Greenflame blade vs N3: Crit!, 37 fire and cold damage, 20 ongoing, and 4 fire and cold to P3.[/sblock][sblock=Batin]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 149/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 6/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Swordx2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipresent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2009)

BKT

Even hindered by the poison, Bha-Ka-Thet moves like a whirlwind, spinning as he unleashes an array of kicks and punches, each with a moon light afterglow.

[sblock=OOC]
How long will BKT be marked? The Naga marked also Sarenax.

Standard: Five Storms (1d20+26=45, 1d20+24=43, 2d6+12=18) includes flanking and marked.
Hits AC 45 against Uganon and AC 43 Naga 2.

I thought, as this is a burst power, my armbands will add no damage.

Free: If one attack hits, Flurry to damage both for 7 radiant.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 104/143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Rising Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 9, 2009)

[sblock=questions]



Oni said:


> First a question, can Kylek tell what's going on with Sarenax and company from where he is, my action depends on that information.




I don't think Kylek can see Sarenax at all from where he's currently at (P9), yes?  He can barely see Batin.  He can probably hear various sounds, movement, cries of pain, spellcasting etc., so he may have some idea what's going on, but I don't think he'd be able to tell, e.g., how many HP Sarenax has.  



Walking Dad said:


> How long will BKT be marked? The Naga marked also Sarenax.




As long as any effect from the naga's bite still applies to him.  



Walking Dad said:


> I thought, as [Five Storms] is a burst power, my armbands will add no damage.




That's an interesting question.  I'd say off the top of my head that it does apply, since this is clearly a melee power.  It has the implement keyword, and a monk's implement is his fist, so that sounds like melee to me.  Compare with fighter's sweeping blow, which is also close burst 1, and has the weapon keyword.  Surely armbands damage applies to that?  I'm at work at the moment and can't check with CB, but let's go with yes on the damage for now.  
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 9, 2009)

covaithe said:


> [sblock=questions]
> 
> 
> That's an interesting question.  I'd say off the top of my head that it does apply, since this is clearly a melee power.  It has the implement keyword, and a monk's implement is his fist, so that sounds like melee to me.  Compare with fighter's sweeping blow, which is also close burst 1, and has the weapon keyword.  Surely armbands damage applies to that?  I'm at work at the moment and can't check with CB, but let's go with yes on the damage for now.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
In the CB (I just tried it) the Sweeping Blow doesn't add the IAoP bonus dmg to the burst[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Dec 10, 2009)

Kylek passed out of the deadly pall that had fallen across the ruins like a pale specter of vengeance, necrotic vapors trailing from his massive form.  His eyes blazed as he surveyed the field.  For the first time he seemed to notice their mysterious ally, an unarmoured warrior locked in combat against his foes.

Coming to a halt Kylek paused for a moment to watch the newcomer, sizing him up, waiting to see how he handled himself.  Then raised his sorcerous implement and sent a blast of cold ripping through the melee toward the tiefling.  

Then almost as an afterthought he spoke, Maybe we should take this one alive Kalas!  This was punctuated with rumbling laugh, he seemed to be enjoying himself.   

[sblock=ooc]

start of turn: Thanatos Pall: vs Fort [Target: Kylek(Fort: 34)] (1d20+26=43)
Necrotic Damage (2d6+7=10)

move: move to O10

standard: Dragon Frost: vs Fort [Target: Uganon] (1d20+26=42)
if it hit: Cold Damage (2d8+27=37), and cold vulnerability 5 TENT (Kylek).  No push. 

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124+8temp/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:11/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until leaving Zvomarana
+8 power bonus to AC (AC=44)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 11, 2009)

Oi! When I speak to my inferiors I expect them to answer! Whom do you serve monk? Massacre holds his spells from the newcomer one more moment, as the shifter hadn't yet to claim allegiances. 

Opening his mouth once again Massacre made a booming undead scream, washing the cold of the grave over his explicit enemies. 

The archlich's clothes seemed as though they may blow away in the wind, as Lucifa came screeching down, a wide arc, wings curved, to assist in flanking with her masters undead comrade in arms. Her wings beat furiously making a low terrifying drone, bringing her to a stand still hover just above the ground. 

[sblock=OOC]


Standard Chilling Cloud at K8 Burst 2 (see Resounding Thunder) within 10, Enemies Only 
Naga 38 vs Fortitude 
Uganon 42 vs Fortitude 
 25 damage Cold and Thunder damage
(Conditional; +4 Destructive Wizardry if I hit 2 or more enemies)
(Non-lethal on Uganon, as Massacre respects Kylek's intuition.)


Move fly to I-J,9-10 (circling so as not to cause an opportunity attack, Hover just above the ground.)

(If Massacre is hit, he'll use shield. If shield would not have an effect, he'll use Wizards Escape, Teleporting to the top of the wall at I5. If Lucy or any other ally within 5 is hit he'll use Displacement.)


[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2009)

"My name is Bha-Ka-Thet. I only serve Bashu, the Panther god. And now I will take vengeance for the monks these creatures killed!" BKT answers as he moves through his katas.


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 11, 2009)

A thousand pardons, excuse my ignorance of your origin Bha-Ka-Thet. It appears you are not my subordinate after all. Massacre gives a slight bow from atop Lucy, These interlopers are but a pittance of the problem. They are the peons of a higher power, join us, and slake your thirst for vengeance at the open throat fountain of those responsible.  Massacre seems to be speaking to Bha-Ka-Thet as an equal, recognizing that any outsider allowed training in this holiest of places must have great power.


----------



## covaithe (Dec 16, 2009)

*Round 5*

Sarenax's illusory displacement vanishes in the prowler's jaws, and the cleric reappears, unharmed, an armspan from his previous position.  His jagged scythe flashes with red as he whirls on the naga, slicing deeply into its withered body.  Power flares, and radiant energy bursts through rents in the leathery hide, burning the undead monster.  The power of the Raven Queen answers Sarenax' call, filling himself and Batin with renewed energy.  Emboldened, Sarenax calls again, commanding the naga to cease its unlife, but it resists his command. 

Kalas shrugs off he primary effect of the poison, but his mind remains clouded.  He pulls himself together long enough to activate his trollskin armor, which starts to slowly knit his wounds.  

Batin is eager to rejoin the fight, but his body has not been able to shake off the chill of Uganon's curse, earlier.  With a great effort of will, he does so now.  

Bha-Ka-Thet moves like a whirlwind, landing a flurry of punishing blows on Uganon and the naga.  The radiant light from his fists fells the undead snake, which topples in a pile of ash.  

Kylek surveys the field, and, spotting Uganon surrounded by allies, Kylek blasts him with magical frost.  

Massacre follows up with another blast of cold, a cloud that saps strength from Uganon.  He circles closer to the ground, Lucy's wings sending ripples through the ashes of the fallen naga.  

Uganon, still locked in place by Massacre's injunction, turns and speaks a word of power.  Time and space twist, and suddenly Batin appears in his place, fresh black lesions marring his skin.  Uganon is barely visible through the cloud of deathly malevolence, atop the wall where Batin stood moments ago.  He raises his hands, pointing his wand south into the cloud.  Two lances of blood-red fire streak out, and Sarenax screams in pain.  Moments later, there is another scream, cut off in mid-breath.

[sblock=Sarenax]Uganon suddenly appears in Batin's place, a grim look of triumph on his twisted face.  He raises his dagger, and two beams of deathly radiance lash out and catch you, one landing squarely in your throat.  Then the naga's jaws close on you again, and darkness closes over you.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Interrupts:  Sarenax uses Cloak of Displacement to cause the prowler to miss.  Puts him at 45 HP instead of 26.  He teleports to W13.

Sarenax takes 24 from pall and poison.  He uses Ruby Scabbard and Wrath of the Faithful to hit naga 3 for 57 radiant.  A second healing word heals him 71 and Batin 65.  He uses Death Knell, but the naga doesn't drop.  Prowler 3 is no longer blinded.

Kalas saves against the poison, becoming dazed (tent naga 2).  Note there's no save involved; sorry to waste that second roll!  He turns on the regen.

Batin is still immobilized, so he can't crit naga 3.  I'll take the 20 as his save, though, so next turn he's back in action.

BKT hits Uganon for 25 and naga 2 for 35 damage.  Naga 2 dies.  (We'll go with the CB's verdict on the armbands of power used for burst attacks.)  Uganon is no longer dazed.  

Kylek hits Uganon for 37 cold and 5 cold vuln.  Prowler loses immobilized and cold vuln. conditions.

Massacre hits Uganon for 25+5 from cold vuln.  No OAs, since naga 2 is dead.  

I forgot to roll Uganon's saves vs. immobilized last round, so let me do that now:  14, 4.  Nope, still immobilized.  Uganon uses Wraith's Transposition to teleport into Batin's space, teleporting Batin into his space.  Batin takes 10 necrotic from this.  Uganon becomes insubstantial TENT.  He sustains Thanatos Pall, and does a double attack on Sarenax with ghoulish rays:  crit, 41 vs. Will both hit.  (Forgot the -2 from Kalas' mark, but still hits.)  The normal hit goes for 21 necrotic; the crit hits for 52 necrotic, leaving Sarenax with 9 HP by my count.  Sarenax is immobilized (se).  Uganon again makes 2 saves vs. immobilized:  8,12.  Nope.  

Uganon is visible, since there's only 4 squares of obscuring terrain between him and you guys, but has concealment.

All the conditions from naga 2 wear off of Kalas.

Naga 3 attacks Sarenax, 42 vs. AC hits for 17 p&n, dropping Sarenax.  It moves deeper into the pall, out of sight.  dazed and marked from naga 3 wear off of BKT.

Prowler 3 hides, stealth 33 beats everyone's passive perception, I think.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Bha-Ka-Thet HP 104/143 Surges 12/12 
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 6 squares up
Batin HP 139/165 Surges 6/10, cursed by Uganon
_Uganon 118 damage_, immobilized (se, -5, lowest of 2), marked by Kalas, 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek), insubstantial (TENT)
_Naga 1 dead_
_Naga 2 dead__
Naga 3 174 damage, bloodied
Prowler 1 dead
Prowler 2 dead
Prowler 3 141 damage, prone, 
Sarenax HP -8/142 Surges 5/9, dying, 10 ong. p&n (se), marked by naga 3
Kylek HP 124/124 +8 temp Surges 12/14, +8 AC
Kalas HP 105/197 Surges 9/11, cursed, regen 5

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on U10 5 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 2 daily magic item power.  Boots of Eagerness, Call forth the Harvest
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death Boots of Eagerness, Hammer of Fate (miss), Orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP, Rimestorm, Draconic Majesty, Winter's Clutch, Battle Awareness 

 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power Healing Word x2, Astral Wave, Promise of Victory, Blinding Light, Dragon Breath, Ruby Scabbard, Channel Divinity

 Bha-Ka-Thet: Ring the golden Bell, Overpowering strike
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, planestrider boots, Ghost sword, Second Wind, Amanthor's step

Uganon:  Thanatos Pall, Wraith's displacement
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]






The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]_


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 16, 2009)

Has he been informed that death is inevitable and he's just delaying?  asks Massacre of no-one-in-particular, Ebon Riders and their short-sighted views.  Massacre took the moment to check in on his home, _*Better be intact...*_ the wizard flipped through his eyes, checking inside, and outside of his home for threat. Taking an especially long look at his phylactery room. He hadn't felt the tingle that signaled an intrusion, but Massacre hadn't become immortal through carelessness. 

[sblock=OOC]

Uganon also took 5 necrotic (living) or radiant (dead) at the beginning of his turn for starting in Massacre's Shroud of Life and Death.



[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Dec 16, 2009)

Kylek snarled and wheeled about looking for the vanished tiefling.  Spotting the errant villain the huge dragonborn plunged back into the life leeching miasma. 

I'm coming for you, he thundered.  

Circling through the deadly pall he emerged below Uganon.  With a guttural incantation great wings of icy mist formed Kylek and beat the air with a terrible fury and then dispersed in a shower of fine icy crystals.  

[sblock=ooc]

move: move to U10, in such a way to avoid the OA (though he's probably too high for that anyway).  
Thanatos Pall: vs Fort [Target: Kylek(Fort: 34)] (1d20+26=31)

standard: Downbeat of Wings: vs Fort [Target: Uganon] (1d20+26+2-2=37)
if it hits: Cold Damage (3d6+27+8+8+5=58)/2 = 29 cold damage (vulnerability factored in) and push Uganon to Q10, knock him prone, and he gains cold vulnerability 5 TENT (Kylek).  Kylek shifts to V13.  

minor: sheathe offhand dagger.  

question: can you use the "use second wind" feature of a heal check on someone that is dying, or do you have to stabilize them first?

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124+8temp/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:11/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until leaving Zvomarana
+8 power bonus to AC (AC=44)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]







> question: can you use the "use second wind" feature of a heal check on someone that is dying, or do you have to stabilize them first?




As far as I can see, you can go straight to the second wind bit.  No need to stabilize.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Dec 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Ok, it seemed like it, but it struck me as a little odd since the stabilizing DC is a little higher.   

Did I hit by the way, it might make a difference on how other people want to do their turn. 

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Kylek hits, but since Uganon is on a wall and would take falling damage from the forced movement, he gets a save to fall prone in place instead, which I'll go ahead and roll now:  10 succeeds.  So he's prone on top of the wall in T11.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2009)

BKT

"Come with me! I will not let him flee!" BKT says as he touches Batin. Both disappear in a flashing light, materializing next to Uganon. There, BKT unleashes the anger of the Moon God... 

[sblock=OOC]

Thanatos pall (1d20+26=41, 2d6+7=11)


Technique: Rising Sun
Move: (Rising Sun Move) BKT teleport to U11, Batin to U12
Standard: (Rising Sun Standard) Rising Sun (vs Will) (1d20+28=38, 3d6+17=22) radiant on hit, gives radiant vulnerability
AP: Three Winds Kick 1d20+26 vs AC, 
Hit: 1d8+24 dam
-> Two more attacks 1d20+28 vs AC, 1d8+24 dam
Three winds Kick vs AC (1d20+28=31, 1d8+24=32, 1d20+28=34, 1d8+24=31, 1d20+28=39, 1d8+24=28)
Free: If any hit: Flurry for 7 radiant.
Minor: Assume Meditative Solace Stance

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 93 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Rising Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2009)

Batin follows the paths of space as the new one moves him next to his tormentor. The pain of the dark cloud stings him again, but he is resolute. Noting the fiend's stance between worlds, he wove a complex weave of sword gestures, and thrusts, before plunging directly into the ghostly aura![sblock=Actions]Thanatos: 15 hp. Minor: Mark U. Minor Quickened Sword Burst: Auto miss. Standard Ghost Sword:Ref 33, 30 damage (ignoring insub)[/sblock] [sblock=Batin]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 139/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 6/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Swordx2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipresent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

Please have Massacre center a chilling cloud on Uganon, I've got to go get ready for work, but don't want to hold up the game.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 18, 2009)

*Captain America!*

Kalas taps Gilthanas and points to the spot that Batin and the newcomer just left. They reappear there and Kalas swings his left arm back and then comes forward, pressing a cleverly hidden release that sends his shield flying through the air towards Uganon, but the hazy cloud and the prone target combine for his throw to strike the pillar below his target. The shield magically rebounds off the wall and returns to the revenants awaiting arm. 

[sblock=Actions]
*Regen 5 at start of turn.
Move - t-port to N,O, 8,9 
Standard - Throw shield at Uganon - vs ac; dmg (1d20 21=25,  1d8 7=8) likely not...
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 110/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 9/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Blood Oath Fulfilled
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Dec 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Looks like Sarenax is staying down for this round.

Beginning of turn: 10 ongoing p&n, Thanatos' Pall: nat 1!

Death save: 1d20+1=9. Strike one. Now wheres that "once per day, when you die" power? [/sblock]
[sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(38), Fort:32, Reflex:31(32), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:-18/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:5/9
Action Points: 0
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [x] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+1 item bonus to AC, Ref; +2 item bonus to speed (dragonborn greaves)
+1 racial bonus to attacks

One failed death save.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 21, 2009)

*Round 6*

Kylek marches back into the necrotic pall to face Uganon.  Misty wings beat with terrible fury, lifting Kylek away towards the fallen cleric, and pummeling Uganon off of his feet.  

Ba-Ka-Thet places a hand on Batin and sends both of them twisting through space to appear atop the wall, next to Uganon.  The monk, ready for this, immediately lashes out with a blazing fist, battering the prone warlock.  

Batin, no stranger to teleportation magic, is only moments behind.  His sword cuts out twice, a flicker of barely visible movement, but each time, burning pain wracks his joints from the warlock's potent curse, spoiling his aim.  

Massacre urges Lucy aloft again, and sends another chilling blast down on Uganon.

Kalas attempts to fling his shield at Uganon, but the unwieldy projectile falls short, hitting the wall before coming back to Kalas.  

Sarenax, helpless, lies still.  

Out of the soul-sucking mists, the figure of the last undead naga undulates forth.  It sways hypnotically, invoking ancient magic to call on the perverse allure of death, pulling all those nearby.  Ba-Ka-Thet and Kylek shrug off the lure easily, but Batin stumbles, nearly falling off the wall before throwing himself flat.  Sarenax, helpless to resist the pull, is dragged along the ground, directly into the square-edged pit shaft that gapes open in the ground.  Silently he falls out of sight, and a muffled thump several moments later announces his landing.  

Uganon cackles, springing to his feet, but does not waste time on further threats.  Heedless of the blows raining in on him, he hurls magic at Batin, blasting him again and again with foul, sapping curses.   

The last prowler charges out of the mists, launching itself at Kylek, but the dragonborn adroitly dodges despite being surprised.  

[sblock=ooc]Re Massacre's shroud:  Yes, Uganon took 5 necrotic (he's living) from Massacre's shroud at the beginning of his turn, but he resisted all of it. 

Kylek hits Uganon for 29 cold, and knocks him prone.  

BKT enters the Thanatos pall and is hit for 11 necrotic.  He teleports onto the wall in U11 and hits Uganon for 11 radiant and gives vulnerable 5 radiant TENT (BKT).  Batin is also teleported to U12, atop the wall.  

Batin takes 15 from TP.  He takes another 5 necrotic each time he attacks Uganon, since he's cursed.  That's twice this round.  Marks Uganon (overwriting Kalas' mark), and misses with both attacks.  

Massacre flies up 3 squares to get line of sight, and uses chilling cloud, centered on Uganon:  1d20+26+2=35 vs Fort hits for 25+5/2=15 cold damage, and enemies take -2 to attacks in the zone. 

Kalas regens 5.  He can't go to N-O 8-9 without squeezing, since the wall covers N8.  I've left you in L7-M8 for now, since it doesn't affect your ranged attack.  He takes 5 necrotic from the curse for attacking Uganon, and resists all of it.  The attack misses.

Sarenax takes 10 ongoing p&n, adn fails his death save.  What about the save vs. ongong damage?  I'll let you roll that, since I don't think it affects my actions this turn.  

Naga 3 uses Death lure, close burst 3 vs. Will.  Misses BKT (1d20+24=34), hits Batin (1d20+24=38), misses Kylek (1d20+24=30), and hits Sarenax (1d20+24+2=36).  Batin and Sarenax take 2d6+7=14 necrotic, are marked (se) and are pulled 1.  Batin gets a save to fall prone instead:  1d20+1=11 succeeds; no falling damage.  Sarenax is unconscious and doesn't get a save; he falls into the pit and takes 3d10=12 falling damage.  Ah, it's moments like this that make my tiny, shriveled DM's heart beat a little faster.  :sniff:  On the plus side, you've lost line of effect from Thanatos Pall.

Uganon stands, maintains TP, and does a double ray attack on Batin.  That provokes OAs from BKT and Batin.  Remember, Batin takes 5 necrotic from the curse if he chooses to make the attack.  1d20+28+2=46 and 1d20+28+2=49 vs. will both hit, for 4d6+7+4d6+7+4d6=45 necrotic damage.  Whoops, those were both supposed to have -2, from chilling cloud.  Ah well, they hit anyway.  Batin is bloodied.  Uganon spends an AP to do it again:  1d20+28+2-2=29, nat 1 misses, 1d20+28+2-2=32 hits for 4d6+7=25 necrotic.  Oh, and Batin is immobilized (se).  Uganon fails to save against immobilized (1d20+2-5=6, not bothering with the second roll)

Prowler 3 charges Kylek:  1d20+28+1=31.  There should be another +2 for CA there, but 33 still misses. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Bha-Ka-Thet HP 93/143 Surges 12/12 
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 6 squares up
Batin HP 30/165 Surges 6/10, cursed by Uganon, marked by naga 3 (se), prone, bloodied, immobilized (se)
_Uganon 152 damage_, immobilized (se, -5, lowest of 2), marked by Batin, 5 cold vuln (tent Kylek), insubstantial (TENT), prone, vulnerable 5 radiant TENT (BKT)
_Naga 1 dead_
_Naga 2 dead__
Naga 3 174 damage, bloodied
Prowler 1 dead
Prowler 2 dead
Prowler 3 141 damage, prone, 
Sarenax HP -44/142 Surges 5/9, dying, 10 ong. p&n (se), marked by naga 3 (se), 1 failed death save
Kylek HP 124/124 +8 temp Surges 12/14, +8 AC
Kalas HP 110/197 Surges 9/11, cursed, regen 5

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on U10 5 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 2 daily magic item power.  Boots of Eagerness, Call forth the Harvest
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death Boots of Eagerness, Hammer of Fate (miss), Orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP, Rimestorm, Draconic Majesty, Winter's Clutch, Battle Awareness, Downbeat of Wings 

 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power Healing Word x2, Astral Wave, Promise of Victory, Blinding Light, Dragon Breath, Ruby Scabbard, Channel Divinity

 Bha-Ka-Thet: Ring the golden Bell, Overpowering strike, Divine Sun
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, planestrider boots, Ghost sword, Second Wind, Amanthor's step, Ghost Sword, quickened sword burst

Uganon:  Thanatos Pall, Wraith's displacement
naga 3:  death lure
Prowler 3:  blackstar charge
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]






The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]_


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2009)

With the ineffectual throw of his shield, Kalas realizes he can't stay back and points to the Naga in sight, Gilthanas appearing next to it and Kalas draws its attention with his dramatic entrance. "You shall pay for your crimes today, snake" he declares, slashing with a horizontal cut of his purple crackling blade. 

[sblock=Actions]
*Regen 5 at start of turn.
Move - t-port to V,W, 9,10 - use immediate action to negate damage to mount
Free - Mark Naga 3
Free - Lawbreaker's Doom on Naga 3
Standard - Dispensed Justice on Naga 3 - 1d20+26=35 Hits AC 35 for 32 psychic damage. If a hit, Naga's slowed TENT and -4 to attack rolls TENT (-2 from Psychic Lock and -2 from power's effect). Also, if this kills him, Kalas gains 17 temp hp (I forgot all about this class feature)
2d8+25=32
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 115/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 9/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Blood Oath Fulfilled

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Dec 21, 2009)

Kylek roared in frustration as he watched the death cleric slide into the pit.  He didn't have long to reflect on the shifting fortunes of battle though as the heavy weight of the hound like creature slammed into him and bounced off his thick, magically toughened hide.  Turning quickly he swatted at the thing with weighty scepter he carried.  With a heavy tug he pulled the sorcerous blade free from his belt and whirled back the other way working a quick spell unleashing a concussive blast of ice and snow back toward the dessicated naga.  

Kylek howled a battle cry and launched himself toward the pit that had claimed Sarenax, disappearing down it in a mighty leap.  


[sblock=ooc]

On the Prowler's turn: immediate reaction, activate Counterstrike Guards.  Dragon Frost (Reaper's Touch): vs Fort [Target: Prowler 3] (1d20+26+2-2=35) (The prowler is listed as being prone so I added CA, but I'm not sure that he should be given his last action, if that's the case -2 to from the end result.)
if it hits: Cold Damage (2d8+32=44) and push it 2 North, cold vuln 5 TENT (Kylek). 

start of turn: Thanatos Pall: vs Fort [Target: Kylek(Fort: 34)] (1d20+26=41)
Necrotic Damage (2d6+7=17)

minor: draw dagger

standard: Dragon Frost: vs Fort [Target: Naga 3] (1d20+26+1-2=37) 
if it hits: Cold Damage (1d20+38=46) and push 2 SW, cold vuln 5 TENT (Kylek), and Kylek gains 8 temp HP.  

move: move to the hole at X12, jump down and try not to squish Sarenax.  Kylek has a ring of feather fall.  

[edit: In the event that Kalas kills the naga, Kylek will just jump down and use heal to let Sarenax have his second wind this turn.]

[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124+8temp/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:11/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions: 
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until leaving Zvomarana
+8 power bonus to AC (AC=44)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2009)

Batin grimaces as he attempts not to cry out as pain racks him. Suspecting foul-play from the naga behind him, he forgoes at attack as Uganon assaults him and resists the necrotic energy around him. Instead, he takes a moment to pull forth a potion from his pack and consume it, freeing himself from the naga's compulsion. Then, feeling the retribution as he does so, the shadar-kai calls forth fire and ice to strike the warlock once more. At the same time, he manages to free his rigid muscles.[sblock=OOC]U was insubstantial until the end of last round right? Or does it have a two round duration?[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]Thanatos: Miss. Minor: Remove potion and minor to take it to gain 25 hp and save vs marked: Saved. Then Greenflame blade: AC 36, 24 fire and cold damage (so +5 if U is still vulnerable to cold) and 5 necrotic to Batin. Save vs Immobilized: Saved[/sblock] [sblock=Batin (bloodied, prone)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 50/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 6/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Swordx2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipresent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 22, 2009)

BKT

Ba-Ka-Thet continues his rapid punches and kicks on his insubstantial enemy. The moon glow around him intensifies, lending damage to his attacks and mends his wounds.

[sblock=OOC]
My Advanced-Absence-Warning:

I will have no online access between Christmas and 6th January. 		

---------

Last Round: If the first attack hit, flurry adds 7 more (12 including the new vulnerabolity, 6 after insubstantial)

---------
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2350074/

Sorry, IC is down

Thanatos Pall (1d20+26 vs Fort, 2d6+7 dam)

Minor: Save, if needed

AP(regain 15 hit points, and until the end of your next turn, my attacks that hit deal extra 7 radiant damage): Rising Sun Technique (1d20+28 vs Reflex) (3d8+24 rad damage (includes AP))
 Miss: Half damage.
 Effect: Until the end of the encounter, you gain a +4 power bonus to damage rolls, and you can score a critical hit with monk powers and radiant fist powers on a roll of 19–20. When you score a critical hit with such powers, the target of the critical hit is blinded (save ends).

Standard: Dancing Cobra (1d20+28 vs Reflex) (2d8+17 dam plus 7 rad damage (includes AP))

Free: If any hit: Flurry for 7 radiant.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 108 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Rising Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Dec 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Cov: a question. Is my scythe down there with me, or is it still up on the battlefield somewhere?

Assuming that Kylek did the attack and Sarenax doesn't get to use his 2nd wind this round. (Thanks, by the way, for coming to the rescue here )

Last round: Save vs. ongoing p&n: 1d20+1=19. No more ongoing damage.

No damage taken during Sarenax's turn this round.

Death save: 1d20+1=12.[/sblock][sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(38), Fort:32, Reflex:31(32), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:-18/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:5/9
Action Points: 0
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [x] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+1 item bonus to AC, Ref; +2 item bonus to speed (dragonborn greaves)
+1 racial bonus to attacks

One failed death save.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Dec 29, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

What is Massacre's level of awareness as to Sarenax's condition?

If none, He'll be dropping a chilling cloud centered on Batin.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 13, 2010)

*Round 7*

Kylek's quick reflexes knock the prowler backwards with a flare of icy power.  

Kalas teleports into the cloud, warding his mount by activating its magical caparison.  He swings viciously at the surviving naga, but misses by a hair's breadth.  

Kylek does not miss, however, and his blast of frost takes the Naga and shatters it to a pile of disjointed bones, which quickly fragment into nothingness, their animating corruption dispersed.  Kylek whirls and leaps down into the hole after Sarenax.  

[sblock=Kylek and Sarenax]At the bottom of the square shaft is a tomb chamber, some 20 feet square.  Five biers of blank white marble stand in an open-ended rectangle against the polished stone walls, but the chamber is otherwise empty.  Sarenax lies in a crumpled heap at your feet, his scythe beneath him, still breathing for the moment.

ooc:  The walls of the shaft are DC 24 athletics to climb, and extend 30 feet up.  Sarenax can't actually see any of this yet, but I assume he'll get healed soon enough, so you might as well read this.
[/sblock]

Batin retrieves a potion and downs it, restoring some color to his face.  Without standing, he lashes out at Uganon, but the swirling fog distracts him, and instead of cutting flesh, his blade tangles in the warlock's vestments.  

Ba-Ka-Thet's palm flares with blinding brilliance, and with a piercing cry he strikes Uganon in the face with his glowing fist.  Blood flows immediately from the ruins of the warlock's nose, and Ba-Ka-Thet's blows take on additional force.  

Massacre continues his efforts to hamper Uganon's aim, wrapping him in another blanket of icy fog while remaining safely back from the battle himself.  

Uganon stands, looks around himself, and with a contemptuous glance at Ba-Ka-Thet, ignores him to funnel more corruption into Batin's body.  The swordsman is wracked with convulsions, and his sight grows dim as his body nears collapse.  

The prowler shakes off its blanket of frost, courtesy of Kylek, and bounds back into the fray.  It leaps for Kalas' throat, launching itself at the revenant with such force that it knocks him clear of the saddle.  Kalas lands with jarring force on his back, with the faceless jaws of the prowler waiting eagerly above him.  

[sblock=ooc]Corrections:  BKT spent an AP in round 6, so he regains 15 HP and his attacks do an extra 7 radiant TENT.  He also hit with flurry, so there's a total of 7+7+5=19/2=9 radiant damage to Uganon.  

Reactions:  Kylek hits with Dragon Frost from Counterstrike Guards, 44 cold damage, 5 vuln, and pushes the prowler north 2 squares.  The prowler has been bloodied for a while, but wasn't marked.  

Kalas regens 5.   He t-ports in, and becomes subject to a Thanatos Pall attack:  hits but it's all resisted.  Marks n3 w/LD; misses with Dispensed Justice.

Kylek takes 2 necrotic after resists from TP.  Dragon Frost hits naga 3, killing it.  He jumps down into the hole after Sarenax; no damage due to feather fall.  Uganon's cold vuln wears off, as does prowler 3's.

Batin drinks a potion to go up to 55, and saves against marked.  He misses (due to concealment) and saves against immobilized.

BKT is hit for 14 by TP.  I don't see any conditions for him to save against.  Blinding Sun:  43 vs. Reflex hits for 44+5 radiant, and Flurry triggers hitting for 7+5 radiant.  Uganon is bloodied.  Uganon's radiant vuln and BKT's extra damage wear off. 

Sarenax lies there.  He fails to save against marked (naga3)

Haven't heard from Cabana, but assuming his previous instructions still hold, Massacre will drop a chilling cloud on Uganon:  hits for 25 cold damage. 

Uganon stands, maintains TP, and double-rays Batin again.  This provokes OAs from Batin and BKT.  I'll roll BKT's attack, but leave Batin's for you to decide, since it would do 5 necrotic.  BKT's misses due to concealment.  Uganon hits twice for 35 necrotic, and 13 necrotic from his curse.  (Once again, I forgot chilling cloud, but both attacks hit anyways.)  Uganon is still immobilized.  

Prowler 3 recharges blackstar charge, and uses it on Kalas, moving to U9:  46 vs. AC hits for 32 damage, and Kalas is knocked prone (falls off his mount).  When he stands, he takes OAs from adjacent prowlers.  Kalas is bloodied.

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Bha-Ka-Thet HP 94/143 Surges 12/12, +4 to damage rolls, crit on 19-20, crits blind
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 6 squares up
Batin HP 7/165 Surges 5/10, cursed by Uganon, prone, bloodied
_Uganon 238 damage_, bloodied, immobilized (se, -5, lowest of 2), marked by Batin, prone, chilling cloud
Naga 1 dead
Naga 2 dead
Naga 3 dead
_Prowler 1 dead_
_Prowler 2 _
_Prowler 3 186 damage, bloodied_
Sarenax HP -44/142 Surges 5/9, dying, marked by naga 3 (se), 1 failed death save
Kylek HP 124/124 +6 temp Surges 12/14, +8 AC
Kalas HP 83/197 Surges 9/11, cursed, regen 5, bloodied, prone (takes OAs from adj. prowlers when standing)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on U10 5 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 2 daily magic item power.  Boots of Eagerness, Call forth the Harvest, Dispensed Justice

 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death Boots of Eagerness, Hammer of Fate (miss), Orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP, Rimestorm, Draconic Majesty, Winter's Clutch, Battle Awareness, Downbeat of Wings 

 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power Healing Word x2, Astral Wave, Promise of Victory, Blinding Light, Dragon Breath, Ruby Scabbard, Channel Divinity

 Bha-Ka-Thet: AP, Ring the golden Bell, Blinding Sun, Overpowering strike, Divine Sun
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, planestrider boots, Ghost sword, Second Wind, Amanthor's step, Ghost Sword, quickened sword burst

Uganon: AP, Thanatos Pall, Wraith's displacement
Prowler 3:  blackstar charge
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]





The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2010)

BKT

Ba-Ka-Thet tries to hit this devilish foe again, but isn't able to connect his blow...

[sblock=OOC]

Using updated powers and rules from dragon 381

---

Thanatos Pall (1d20+26 vs Fort, 2d6+7 dam)
Thanatos Pall (1d20+26=30, 2d6+7=11) vs Fort, misses

Standard: Striking Avalanche (1d20+25=27, 2d10+17=23) vs Fort, most probably miss

(Free: If any hit: Flurry for 9 radiant.)

Minor: Save, if needed

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 94 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 14, 2010)

[sblock=correction]renau1g pointed out in PM that Kalas should get a save to avoid being dismounted, which he makes.  So he's still mounted and not prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 14, 2010)

The vicious blow from the prowler nearly sends Kalas from Gilthanas, but at the last moment he grabs the reins and stays aboard the beast. The trollskin armor continues to knit his wounds closed as the warden looks down on the attacker with contempt. "You've attacked a servant of the Dark Lady and shall now pay for your crimes with your blood" he solemnly declares. Kalas brings down his weapon in an overhand arc towards the creature, but his attack is not terribly accurate. 

[sblock=Actions]
*Regen 5 at start of turn.
Move - n/a - use immediate action to negate damage to mount
Free - Mark Prowler 3
Free - Lawbreaker's Doom on Prowler 3
Standard - Weight of Earth on Prowler 3 - vs ac; psychic damage (1d20 26=35,  2d8 25=34) hits AC 35 for 34 psychic damage and target takes -2 to attack rolls TENT (psychic lock) & is slowed TENT, if this kills him Kalas gains 17 THP
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 88/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 9/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Blood Oath Fulfilled

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jan 14, 2010)

With a low growl Kylek peered around at the space he had landed in and upon seeing no immediate threat he turned his attention to the fallen Sarenax.  Shoving the heavy rod he carried through his belt he bent to study his comrade's injuries, deducing the ebon dragonborn to be mostly intact Kylek made to rouse him from his unconscious state.  With a heavy taloned hand he patted the leathery cheeks of the other dragonborn, trying to provoke some response, then as Sarenax began to stir Kylek grasped his dark jaw and forced him to concentrate on him.  

Kylek spoke to him in low, rumbling draconic.  Look at me!  Your companions need you Sarenax, collect yourself.  Stand.

When he saw that Sarenax had suitably regained his senses Kylek turned from him and eyed the top of the pit with merciless reptilian eyes, clasping his dagger in his powerful jaw he grasped the wall and began to pull himself, hand over hand, up the vertical surface back toward the choking necrotic mist that overhung the ruined battlefield.  

[sblock=ooc]

minor: stow rod

standard: Heal check so that Sarenax can use his second wind.  Passes on a roll of a 1. 

move: start climbing out of the pit, so half speed should make it 15' up I reckon.  Passes on a roll of a 1. 

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 14, 2010)

Massacre moves the zone of icy fog to a more central location, enveloping Uganon and the arcane beast. 

He then eases Lucy to fly over the destroyed bedrooms, looking for hidden enemies or lost artifacts. 


[sblock=OOC]

Chilling Cloud, Area burst 2, centered at T10 (alt 2); 44 vs fort prowler (if still alive), 33 vs fort Uganon, 25 cold and thunder, 29 if both are hit. 

Move fly over the rooms, ending at M-N, 4-5.

Minor Perception to see anything during flyby 44
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2010)

When the warlock left himself open, Batin struck, knowing that his time to act was coming to a close. His bracers flashed, his sword gathering fire and ice, slices at the warlock. 

After the rays hit him, he lay at the warlocks feet, blood and pain everywhere evident. Standing shakily, he felt out the stands of places and found what he needed. Suddenly, Batin was another _there_ whereas the hulking form of Kylek towered before the warlock.[sblock=In the Pit]Suddenly in air by the cliff, Batin reached out quickly to grab hold, his non-blade handing finding purchase... but would it be enough?[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Take OA, using Bracers to use Greenflame Blade: AC 41, 26 fire and ice damage (or more if he's still taking extra cold damage) and 5 to Batin.

On his turn, TP misses. Stand from prone and use Guardian Cape to swap places with Kylek (assuming Oni doesn't mind); doesn't need line of sight or effect. Kylek is now in Batin's square and Batin is suspending in air next to the cliff. Uses Athletics to grab hold at DC >= 29 (normal climb +5 as per linked rules): 37. If cov doesn't think that's kosher, use Acrobatics to diminish damage: 23[/sblock][sblock=Batin (bloodied)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 2/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 6/10
AC: 43, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Swordx2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipresent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Shadow Jaunt
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 19, 2010)

OOC: bump


----------



## covaithe (Jan 19, 2010)

ooc:  Sarenax is up, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jan 23, 2010)

Sarenax comes to with Kylek's help. His only response is a low rumble as he stands and retrieves his scythe, getting ready to return to his allies' aid.
[sblock=OOC]Yeah, probably me. I apologize for the delay ... I suck at time management >.<

Spend Second Wind on Kylek's turn; regain 37 hp.

*Move*: stand.
*Minor*: pick up scythe.
*Standard*: depends. 
I'm fairly certain that need both hands free to climb. If you don't, then Sarenax will attempt to climb 15' up the wall: Athletics to climb (1d20+17=26) - and succeeds.

If you do need both hands free to climb, then Sarenax has to use this action to stow his scythe, and the climbing won't happen til next round.

About being marked by naga 3, am I still marked now that the naga's dead? In case I am: Save vs. marked (1d20+1=16), so I guess it's a moot point.[/sblock][sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(38), Fort:32, Reflex:31(32), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:37/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:4/9
Action Points: 0
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [x] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+1 item bonus to AC, Ref; +2 item bonus to speed (dragonborn greaves)
+1 racial bonus to attacks
+2 bonus to all defenses til start of next turn.

One failed death save.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 26, 2010)

*Round 8*

Batin bravely takes a slice at Uganon, gritting his teeth against yet another surge of deathly energy that nearly drops him.  

Ba-Ka-Thet punches and kicks, but Uganon interposes his magical robe, deflecting the blows without damage.  

Kalas' flesh continues to knit together under the influence of his armor.  He turns and fixes his baleful glare on the four-legged prowler, and strikes a heavy blow that barely glances aside from the creature.  

Kylek's practiced hands revive Sarenax, calling him back to battle.  Kylek turns and begins to make his way up the sheer walls of the shaft.  

Massacre continues to harry the foes with bursts of joint-stiffening cold.  Uganon takes no damage, but the frost continues to build on his robe.  The prowler isn't so lucky; visible cracks are spreading in its rocklike frame.  

Batin grits his teeth and resists one last surge of necrotic energy.  Deciding that a tactical retreat is called for, he activates his cloak, twisting space and confusing _here_.  Suddenly Kylek stands atop the wall, face to face with Uganon, while Batin finds himself suspended mid-air in the tomb shaft.  Unperturbed, he smoothly catches himself on the sheer face before he can drop more than a few inches.  

Sarenax, recalled to consciousness and to his duty, stands and takes up his weapon once more.  He climbs to meet Batin, managing with some difficulty to carry his long scythe up with him.  

Uganon, bereft of his target, turns his curse on Ba-Ka-Thet, and lashes out twice with his dagger, but both times the protective magics of his allies protect the monk, turning the blade aside by a hair's breadth.  

The prowler lunges at Kalas, but it is weakening, and the feeble effort is easily blocked.


[sblock=ooc]OA:  Batin hits with his OA, takes 5 damage himself and does 26 to Uganon.  


BKT misses.  

Kalas regens 5.  Thanatos Pall misses, and Kalas uses his immediate action to avoid having it attack his mount.  He marks prowler 3 w/LD, and misses with Weight of Earth.  

Kylek heals Sarenax, stows his rod, and climbs halfway up.  

Massacre uses chilling cloud, hits Prowler 3 for 25, misses Uganon.  Prowler is still up, barely.  His perception check doesn't turn up any new information. 

Batin stubbornly fails to die from TP.  He stands and swaps places with Kylek; I'm assuming Oni is ok with this since he hasn't complained.  (Besides, it's a brilliant move.)  Athletics to grab on is perfectly fine; Batin succeeds.  

Sarenax goes up to +37 HP, stands, and picks up his scythe.  I'm willing to allow climbing with one hand at a -2 penalty, which means you exactly make the necessary DC and climb 15' up.  You're level with Batin; effectively adjacent with him now.  Regarding the dead naga's mark:  I kept it on by analogy with a swordmage's mark, which I seem to remember reading recently that it stays on when the swordmage gets knocked unconscious.  I'm not tied to this interpretation; if anyone can convince me otherwise (in the OOC thread, please) I'd be willing to reconsider.  

Uganon curses BKT (minor), sustains TP (minor), and double-attacks BKT with his dagger.  35 and 34 vs. AC both miss.  Still immobilized.

The prowler attacks Kalas, 30 vs. AC misses.  

Well, that wasn't much of a round for the bad guys!  Let's finish this fight off.

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Bha-Ka-Thet HP 94/143 Surges 12/12, +4 to damage rolls, crit on 19-20, crits blind, cursed by Uganon
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7, 6 squares up
Batin HP 2/165 Surges 5/10, cursed by Uganon, bloodied
_Uganon 264 damage_, bloodied, immobilized (se, -5, lowest of 2), marked by Batin, chilling cloud
Naga 1 dead
Naga 2 dead
Naga 3 dead
_Prowler 1 dead_
_Prowler 2 dead_
_Prowler 3 211 damage, bloodied_, marked by Kalas w/LD
Sarenax HP 37/142 Surges 5/9, 1 failed death save
Kylek HP 124/124 +6 temp Surges 12/14, +8 AC
Kalas HP 88/197 Surges 9/11, cursed, regen 5, bloodied

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
Thanatos Pall (tent Uganon, sustain minor):  burst 5 on U10 5 sq. up.  Lightly obscured for enemies; enemies who enter or start their turn in the zone are subject to an attack:  +26 vs. Fort, 2d6+7 necrotic damage.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 2 daily magic item power.  Boots of Eagerness, Call forth the Harvest, Dispensed Justice

 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death Boots of Eagerness, Hammer of Fate (miss), Orb of Imposition, Prophecy of Doom
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP, Rimestorm, Draconic Majesty, Winter's Clutch, Battle Awareness, Downbeat of Wings 

 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power Healing Word x2, Astral Wave, Promise of Victory, Blinding Light, Dragon Breath, Ruby Scabbard, Channel Divinity

 Bha-Ka-Thet: AP, Ring the golden Bell, Blinding Sun, Overpowering strike, Divine Sun, Strike the Avalanche
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, Guardian Cloak, 1 daily magic item power, planestrider boots, Ghost sword, Second Wind, Amanthor's step, Ghost Sword, quickened sword burst

Uganon: AP, Thanatos Pall, Wraith's displacement
Prowler 3:  blackstar charge
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]





The walls are 15 feet high and 1 foot thick, as before.  The triangles denote difficult terrain.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jan 27, 2010)

After the unexpected shift in location Kylek looked around in momentary confusion quickly snatching the weapon from his mouth, then his eyes locked on the tiefling and a toothy grin spread across his features.  Pulling the dragon carved rod free from his belt with a snarl he leveled it at the warlock, uttering a syllable like a cracking ice and unleashing a staggering blast of cold and frost.  

[sblock=ooc]

Yeah the switch is fine, Batin's had a rough day.  

Thanatos Pall: vs Fort [Target: Kylek(Fort: 34)] (1d20+26=30)

minor: draw rod.  

standard: Dragon Frost: vs Fort [Target: Uganon] (1d20+26+1-2=43)
if that hits: Cold Damage (2d8+27+8+3=44), push Uganon to T9, and give him cold vulnerability 5 TENT (Kylek).  Kylek gains 8 temporary hit points. 
(I used the ranged version because I couldn't justify reaching him with the reaper's touch in my head given the distance and size of the wall, so it'll generate an OA if he can respond.)

move: if Uganon falls from the wall, leap after him to U10, ring of feather fall prevents any falling damage.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2010)

BKT

Ba-Ka-Thet follows and continues to struggle with Uganon, but even prone, with the defense the robe are to much. But the Prowler next to him falls to Ba-K-Thet's blows, exploding in a flash that even (finally) harms and hinders Uganon.

[sblock=OOC]

Using updated powers and rules from dragon 381

---

Thanatos Pall (1d20+26 vs Fort, 2d6+7 dam)
Thanatos Pal (1d20+26=28, 2d6+7=14) vs Fort, misses

Standard: Dancing Cobra (1d20+25=28, 2d10+17=34) vs Reflex, most probably miss

*Edit:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5069352-post383.html

last round a 2, now a 3 on the hit roll 

(Free: If any hit: Flurry for 9 radiant.)

Minor: Save, if needed

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 94 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock=quick results]Kylek hits.  Uganon gets a save, which he deliberately fails.  He gets pushed to T9, and takes 10 falling damage; ouch.  He's prone, and the damage total is 318 now.  

Fury BKT will have to jump off the wall to make his attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2010)

covaithe said:


> [sblock=quick results]Kylek hits.  Uganon gets a save, which he deliberately fails.  He gets pushed to T9, and takes 10 falling damage; ouch.  He's prone, and the damage total is 318 now.
> 
> Fury BKT will have to jump off the wall to make his attack.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Or climb, what ever is simpler. Note that he has the Spider Technique At-Will. But I fear it will not change my miss. Or you allow me to move to T10 and change my above attack to Five Storms, so I can roll another to hit on the Prowler (I always use multi enemy powers if possible):

Move: Shift/Jump/Climb to T10

Standard: Five Storms vs Prowler (1d20+25=44, 2d8+13=19) vs Reflex. Hit, Crit. (Forgot Damage bonus +4 from my daily)
Extra crit damage (5d6=17)
Damage total: 50 and blinded (save ends)

AND (Paragonpath level 16 feature): Uganon is blinded untill the end of BKT's next turn.

Free: Flurry for 9 radiant to both Uganon and the Prowler.

Minor: Save, if needed

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] No problem with switching your attack to Five Storms, but it still only hits the prowler, not Uganon.  He takes Flurry damage, but isn't blinded.  

The prowler is dead, though.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2010)

covaithe said:


> [sblock=ooc] No problem with switching your attack to Five Storms, but it still only hits the prowler, not Uganon.  He takes Flurry damage, but isn't blinded.
> 
> The prowler is dead, though.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
From Dragon 381 page 13


> Radiant Hammer Fists (16th level): Whenever your flurry of blows power deals damage, you can make that damage radiant, instead of any other damage type. In addition, whenever you score a critical hit with a monk power or a radiant fist power, *each enemy adjacent* to you is blinded until the end of your next turn.



Emphasis by me. So he is blinded, but not as long as the prowler would be.

And thanks for letting me change the action.

I will change my above action description.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock=OA on Kylek]...which I forgot.  Might as well do that now.  Miss.  Never mind...[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock=WD]Ah, I see.  I was thinking the blinding was from the aftereffect of the Blinding Sun power.  You're right; U is blinded.
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 28, 2010)

Massacre hovers in place, How's the weather down there Uganon? The frost cakes onto Uganon's robes, though he has adapted to the colder temperature somewhat. 

[sblock=OOC]

Chilling Cloud Burst 2, centered on Uganon. Rolled a 2...

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jan 30, 2010)

Sarenax looks over to see Batin climbing beside him now instead of Kylek. Unfazed and noticing Batin's grievous wounds, the dragonborn immediately invokes the Raven Queen's power. Tendrils of dark energy reach out from the wall they're climbing, healing both Batin and Sarenax. 

Turning back to the task at hand, the cleric moves to finish the climb. His grip on his next handhold is false, however, and he starts to fall towards the bottom of the pit again while trying to catch something to stop his fall. 
[sblock=OOC]*Minor*: Healing Word on Batin and Sarenax.
Batin: 5d6+2d6+5+41=70. 72/165, 4/10 surges.
Sarenax: 5d6+5+37=56. 93/142, not bloodied, 3/9 surges.

*Move:* attempt to climb the rest of the way out of the pit. Athletics: 1d20+17-2=17. Which is 7 less than the DC, so that means I fall ... 
*Free:* Athletics to catch hold while falling (1d20+17=29), just succeeds, unless the -2 penalty applies to that as well. 
Note: I forgot the +1 bonus to skill checks from that fountain, but it won't change either result.

*Standard:* depends again. 
If I did fall to the bottom, trade for a move and stand up. 
If I caught myself, trade for minor and stow the scythe [/sblock][sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37, Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:93/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:3/9
Action Points: 0
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [x] [x]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+1 item bonus to AC, Ref; +2 item bonus to speed (dragonborn greaves)
+1 racial bonus to attacks

One failed death save.

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 1, 2010)

ooc:  Need Kalas and Batin.  stonegod mentioned computer problems, so I'll NPC him if I don't hear from him by the time r1 posts.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Machine still borked. Batin this round will likely just climb back up.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalas sees the enemy fall at his feet and thanks the Dark Lady for the gift as he strides forward atop Gilthanas. He draws the soul from the Prowler as it dies to aid his next attack. 

"Prepare to be sent to see the Queen, blasphemer!" the revenant hisses as he strikes down with his crackling blade, causing dark tendrils to spring up from the ground to slow the enemies movements.

[sblock=Actions]
*Regen 5 at start of turn.
**Pall attack - pall vs kalas (1d20 26=41,  2d6 7=13) Hits Kalas, but his resistance is higher.
Free - use immediate action to negate damage to mount
Move - Shift next to Uganon
Free - (when prowler dies) - activate Dark Reaping - next attack that hits does extra 1d8+2 necrotic damage (not that it'll likely do anything)
Free - Mark Uganon
Free - Lawbreaker's Doom on Uganon
Standard - Weight of Earth on Uganon - vs ac; psychic dmg; necrotic dmg (1d20 26=42,  2d8 25=36,  1d8 2=8) hits AC 42 for 36 psychic damage and 8 necrotic dmg and target takes -2 to attack rolls TENT (psychic lock) & is slowed TENT
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 93/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 9/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Blood Oath Fulfilled

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Feb 7, 2010)

Eldritch power crackled down the undead wizard, tingling Lucy. Cleaned, bleached, bones hold crooked artifacts loosely. The Archlich once again checked in on his homes guardian eyes, inspecting for any disturbance. Orelal then took in the scene of his moment, and compared that self to his infinite other moments existing. _*Glorious.*_ thought the awe inspred undead fey.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 10, 2010)

*Round 9*

Kylek draws his rod again, and, levelling it at the warlock, utters a word of power that blasts his foe backward off the wall, tumbling to the ground with an unpleasant cracking sound.  

Ba-Ka-Thet leaps gracefully off the wall after him, landing next to Uganon and the blackstar prowler.  His fist flash, and a gust of supernatural wind blasts the prowler to pieces.  The flash sears Uganon and blinds him temporarily.  

Massacre hovers, continuing to freeze the air around Uganon.  

Sarenax prays, and is rewarded by a flood of renewed vigor for himself and Batin.  He stows his scythe securely before trying to climb, but has to catch himself to prevent a nasty fall, and makes no progress.  

Kalas ignores the creeping tendrils of decay around him, and turns and brings his sword down on Uganon's prone, frost-covered body.  The blow is too much for the warlock, and with a last scream of hatred, he expires from his wounds.  

The deathly fog begins to dissipate with the death of its master, and Batin prudently keeps his head down until it has cleared completely.  

_End combat_

[sblock=ooc]Kylek hits. Uganon gets a save, which he deliberately fails. He gets pushed to T9, and takes 10 falling damage; ouch. He's prone, and the damage total is 318 now. 

BKT splatters the prowler.  Uganon takes 9 radiant and is blinded.  

Massacre misses.  

Sarenax heals Batin and himself.  Just so I don't have to calculate falling damage, I'll say he stowed the scythe before trying to climb.  He fails, but catches himself before falling. 

Kalas regens 5.   He hits Uganon for 36 psychic and no necrotic (all resisted), which drops Uganon.  

Batin can stay where he is this round, and avoid another attack from Thanatos pall, which will then dissipate on what would have been Uganon's turn.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=status]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Bha-Ka-Thet HP 94/143 Surges 12/12
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7
Batin HP 72/165 Surges 4/10, bloodied
Sarenax HP 93/142 Surges 4/9, 1 failed death save
Kylek HP 124/124 Surges 12/14
Kalas HP 93/197 Surges 9/11, bloodied

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 2 daily magic item power. 
[/COLOR]
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death 
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP. 
 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power
 Bha-Ka-Thet: AP, Ring the golden Bell, Blinding Sun
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, Guardian Cloak, 1 daily magic item power
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock=Regen]
Does Kalas' regen end now, or after it tops him off?[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock=Regen]







renau1g said:


> Does Kalas' regen end now, or after it tops him off?




I'd think it would end now, wouldn't it?  Unless there's something I'm missing?
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2010)

BKT

"The monks are revenged. ... Who are you? What is your mission?" Ba-Ka-Thet asks, then points at Uganon. "Was he the leader or just a minion of a more nefarious power?" 

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 94 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmm...  Massacre hovers ever closer toward his friends, Mercenaries... he spits the word, malice dripping from it.

Addressing Ba-Ka-Thet with a bow, Massacre, self-made Archlich, and husband-to-be of the Raven Queen. Does anyone see a Raven's Skull or any particularly Holy Writings? The introduction was short, and the wizard jumped straight to the point afterward. Massacre answers Ba-Ka-Thet as well, That was no leader, though I'll be hunting him down later... Now... Hunted him... wait, now I'm confused again. Batin!? Batin?!  Massacre surveys the field, missing the pit. Batin! When am I?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2010)

The shadar-kai swordmage nimbly emerges from the depths, his wounds still grevious. Seeing the lich's confusion, he simple states, In the realm of death, searching for audience.

He leans against the wall, hoping to regain more strength.

OOC: If we aren't in a rush, we can take repeated short rests to maximize our healing (i.e., Healing Words). That'd be good as Batin is short on surges right now.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2010)

Kalas looks at the newcomer with suspicion, "Before I begin giving the reason for being here, perhaps you should explain yourself. How have you found your way here, and what is your reasoning?" Kalas demands, his longsword still drawn.

[sblock=ooc]
Kalas will spend 2 surges and get back to full[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Feb 12, 2010)

A few images of other moments fade away, and Massacre comes back to his bodies moment at hand. Right, Excellent, carry on... The wizard continues to get a grip on reality, petting Lucifa, and watching the aftermath of battle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

BKT

"My name is Ba-Ka-Thet, Moonknight and Chosen of the Panther God. I studied in the monastery under Ling Kao Po. I tried some new forms outside. As I returned, I found the library on fire and charred and slashed corpses of the monks everywhere. At last I found my teacher's hut, but I was to late to save him.
As I left, there was a new pathway through the mists of the Shadowfell. I followed it and saw you and them." BKT explains, flexing his shoulders.

[sblock=OOC]
Assisted healing sounds good. Or I just spend the two surges, as he is less drained than the other PCs.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 94 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 12/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2010)

"And you suspect it was these" gesturing to the corpses around them "creatures who attacked your master and you came looking for revenge? Perhaps our goals are aligned... we seek to stop them as well, so strength in numbers and all that" Kalas says, although he still keeps his eyes on the man.


----------



## Oni (Feb 12, 2010)

Kylek studied Ba-Ka-Thet with a low growl, steam hissing off the immense dragonborn's frame as his icy armour dissipated.  

Hmmm, this place has many interesting guests today.

He considered the shifter a moment more.  

He has proven himself in battle and I think we can waste little time.  The extra body may be of use.

Having given his thoughts on the matter Kylek turned to their surroundings.  Bending first over Uganon's body and rather callously searching it, looking for any information, then broadening his inspection to the area they found themselves in.  

[sblock=ooc]

Walking Dad you're probably good to spend your surges, given how low some of the others are running I wager we'll have to stop before you're in any danger of running out.  

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Yeah, I've got to figure out a way for Kalas to take more hits for you guys....[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2010)

Batin smiles at the newcomer, but does not add anything as he tries to catch his breath.[sblock=OOC]Don't worry, Batin took enough hits for the both of us! 

Cov: You fine with the staggered rests so we can get some Healing Words for our surges? Batin would likey. [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 12, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]







stonegod said:


> Cov: You fine with the staggered rests so we can get some Healing Words for our surges? Batin would likey.




Yes, that's fine with me.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Feb 14, 2010)

Sarenax likewise climbs the rest of the way out of the pit with ease now that the battle is done. He stares coldly at Bha-Ka-Thet for a moment before speaking. "You fight well against the Raven Queen's enemies. Her Dark Majesty will welcome your aid." 

His comments given, he proceeds into the post-battle ritual becoming familiar to his comrades, ignoring them for the moment. He dips his fingers in Uganon's cooling blood, smears it along the length of his scythe's blade, and intones the first part of his prayer. "Death has claimed these foes, praise to the Raven Queen." Reaching into the large pouch on his hip, he draws a jet black cloth embroidered with a raven's head, using it to first wipe the blade and then his hand. "Death be brought to all enemies of Her Majesty with haste, that she may sit in judgment over their souls." He lifts the soiled cloth high and half-bows his head, the intonation complete, then gathers the cloth into his hand and stows it in the bag once again. The scythe's blade snaps back next to the handle and the massive dragonborn sheathes it over his shoulder.

The cleric then assesses his comrades wordlessly, deciding how much healing each needs. He calls upon the power of the Raven Queen after a few minutes, dark mists seeping from the ground to heal the most grievous wounds.

"These pits seem to lead to burial chambers. I will examine them. Perhaps one of our objectives are within, or some other useful thing." The jet black dragonborn's hollow, emotionless voice bounces off the half-ruined walls, creating echoes in the eerie silence that followed the battle.
[sblock=OOC]Two short rests it is. Have some healing, guys  

Apparently Massacre and Kylek emerged unscathed (which means there's 4 injured party members), so Bha-Ka-Thet is getting the other half of a healing word, which will heal him to full with one surge. 

1st Healing Word: Kalas and Bha-Ka-Thet.
Kalas: 5d6+5+2d6+56(surge) maxed = 103 hp gained. 194/197 hp, 8/11 surges.
BKT: 5d6+5+36(surge) maxed = 71 hp gained. 143/143 hp, 11/12 surges.

2nd Healing Word: Batin and Sarenax.
Batin: 5d6+5+2d6+41(surge) maxed = 88 hp gained. 160/165 hp, 3/10 surges.
Sarenax: 5d6+5+37(surge) maxed = 72 hp gained. 142/142 hp, 3/9 surges.

[sblock=Post Healing DM's Status Block]Bha-Ka-Thet HP 143/143 Surges 11/12
Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7
Batin HP 160/165 Surges 3/10
Sarenax HP 142/142 Surges 3/9, 1 failed death save
Kylek HP 124/124 Surges 12/14
Kalas HP 196/197 Surges 8/11[/sblock]
Once that's done, he'll climb back down into the pit he fell into and search the biers and chamber for anything interesting, and do similarly to the pit in R7. Perception to search the burial chambers (1d20+15=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2010)

BKT

"Yes, our destinies seem to be intertwined. And our success proves the righteousness of this mission in the eye of the Moon God." 

after receiving the healing:
"Thanks for your assistance. Maybe I can help you, too." Bha-Ka-Thet says as he moves like a spider into the pit.

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks for the healing assistance. BKT uses his spider technique at will to climb fast and assisting Sarenax in searching the pit.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 16, 2010)

Kylek efficiently strips Uganon's body of his glowing robes and the wickedly sharp dagger, both clearly powerful magic items.  Uganon also had about his person a large quantity of _residuum_, as well as a beatiful, if slightly gaudy torc of braided platinum studded with rubies and diamonds.  Kylek also relieves the corpse of a belt pouch containing seven astral diamonds.  

[sblock=treasure]+5 pact dagger, +5 translocating anathema feyleather armor (off of Batin's wishlist), 30000 in residuum, platinum torc worth 55,000g, and seven astral diamonds.  
[/sblock]

Sarenax and Ba-Ka-Thet descend carefully into the pits to search them.  The one Sarenax has been in already proves empty except for five biers of polished white stone, spotlessly clean, as if ready to hold a coffin at any time.  

The second pit, to the north, proves more fruitful.  Five stone coffins sit on the floor here.  Three of them are open, lids shattered and bones strewn across the floor.  The other two coffins are intact and undisturbed.  In the center of the pit, between the arms of the U-shape formed by the coffins, sits a blood-red crystal the size of a fist, perfectly carved into the form of a raven's skull.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2010)

BKT

"Do you know what they have searched for?" Bha-Ka-Thet asks Sarenax. He hesitates to move toward the coffins. "Would it be alright for us to disturb the coffins? I asks you as a cleric of the Death goddess."
 
[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Feb 18, 2010)

[sblock=DM]WD raises a good point. Would the Raven Queen frown on disturbing the coffins? I imagine the answer would be yes, though I can think of reasons she wouldn't mind. I can make a Religion check if you like, though I imagine Sarenax would know ...[/sblock]
Sarenax doesn't respond to the monk's question at first, instead moving with purpose towards the carved raven's head. The dragonborn's steps make debris in the room shake slightly, until he stops before the crimson jewel.

He examines the crystal and the ground it sits upon, not saying a word. After a few moments, he reaches for the sacred artifact.
[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+15=33) to search for any booby traps, or anything else odd or out of place with the crystal or its surroundings.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 19, 2010)

[sblock=Sarenax and BKT]The disturbed coffins are all to the western side of the room, and the sealed ones are all to the east.  That, together with the fact that a large and valuable gem lies in plain sight on the floor, suggests that the coffins were not disturbed by Uganon or his allies, but reflect the familiar dichotomy of preservation and destruction that can be seen throughout the Raven Queen's domain.  All of the buildings you've seen here are clean, sound, and well-preserved on the western half, but crumbling and ruined on the eastern side.  

In your experience, the Queen's domain tends to quickly revert to the way she likes it, when disturbed.  Wear and damage to sound buildings repairs itself, and repairs to ruined structures quickly crumble.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sarenax]At the same time, one never knows with the Raven Queen.  She can at times be cruelly vindictive for reasons known only to her.  You don't _know_ of any reason why disturbing the coffins might displease her, but nothing involving Her Dread Majesty is ever truly risk-free.[/sblock]

No traps or wards reveal themselves to Sarenax as he examines the tomb, so he picks up the crystal skull.  At his touch, a pinprick of red light glows faintly at the heart of the crystal.  Those on the surface see the now-familiar disturbance in the surrounding mists, as another way opens.  In the distance, they can see four tall pillars of black stone down the newly-opened path.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2010)

Kalas will lead the way, determined to use every ounce of his strength to keep the enemies from further harming his allies. The enemies of The Raven Queen will pay for their crimes, he'd surely see to that.

[sblock=ooc]
Ok, so Kalas in front, Batin at rear? Proposed Marching order:

Kalas - BKT - Sarenax - Kylek - Massacre - Batin
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2010)

Taking up the armor, Batin nods at its fine work. Putting it on, he feels its magic mix with his own and smiles.

Once the path is discovered, Batin makes his way to the back, nodding to the others his readiness.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Feb 19, 2010)

Sarenax considers the crystal raven's head a moment more, then stows it in the bag on his hip for the time being. He turns to Bha-Ka-Thet and gives a terse explanation. "The undisturbed coffins are merely the preserved side of the dichotomy of the Raven Queen's realm, it is unlikely Uganon and his followers were the ones to destroy the other coffins. You may disturb them if you wish, they will be restored to their current state in time. Beware, it is not without risk."

The cleric apparently has no more interest in the coffins or the tomb any longer, and makes his way to the shaft and climbs up to the surface again. He pulls forth the crystal raven's head and shows his other comrades. "Three of four gates have been opened. Only the holy writings remain," his hollow voice echoes into the ruins. The ebony dragonborn then stows the crystal again and moves to follow the new path through the fog with the rest.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2010)

Kylek let out a deep chuckle as he swept the small fortune the tiefling had been carrying into his pack.  

This should cover our traveling expenses.

The dagger he looked over appraisingly and then finally thrust it into his belt next to the thick blade he already carried there.  He lingered a moment longer over the body before standing.  Turning to the newly opened pathway he moved toward it with a purposeful stride. 

Let's not keep her majesty waiting.

[sblock=ooc]

Unless someone has a better use for it Kylek will press the pact dagger into use, it will work marginally better with some of his power than his current setup. 

I reckon we can figure up how to divide up the wealth later. 

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Feb 20, 2010)

Massacre hovers along, keeping Lucifa low over top of Batin, following the one person who always knew when it was...


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

BKT

Bha-Ka-Thet moves in front next to Kalas. The slow pace gives him time to look around for unwelcome surprises...

[sblock=OOC]
Do we use passive perception?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 25, 2010)

Kalas leads the party forward.  The pillars at the next clearing are wide, square obelisks some 90 feet tall and 20 freet square at the base, of smooth stone that glows a soft white:  easily visible though the mists for some distance.  These must be the four Fate Pillars that Felidha spoke of, the beacons to guide you through the mists to the inner sanctuary and the fifth gate, which she promised would light when you have opened the first four gates.

[sblock=religion DC 30]The writings of previous pilgrims to the Raven Queen's citadel speak of the Fate Pillars as places of respite, where they are sheltered from the trials and hazards found elsewhere in Zvomarana, and may rest without fear if they so choose.[/sblock]

[sblock=BKT]The cleric's talk of holy writings reminds you of the library where you have trained these last weeks and months, now burned and ruined.  You remember finding the body of your teacher, Ling Kao Po, crushed beneath a collapsed ceiling, still cradling a leather-bound volume in his arms.  The book, titled "Meditations", still resides in your pack.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2010)

BKT

"Holy writings? Perhaps in the book..." Bha-Ka-Thet says to himself as he starts rummaging through his equipment and presents a small book titled 'Meditations'. "Perhaps there is something helpful in here."

[sblock=OOC]
Religion  (1d20+16=22)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Feb 25, 2010)

"The area around these four Fate Pillars are an area of respite in Zvomarana. We will be sheltered from danger while in their vicinity. If we wish to rest, this is the place."

When Bha-Ka-Thet produces the book, Sarenax looks at him. "May I see the book?" he asks without tone or inflection. "It would be fortuitous if you already carry the holy writings we require."
[sblock=OOC]I vote we take an extended rest here. Looks like our combat challenges for the first part of Zvomarana are probably done, and a couple of us are starting to run low on surges. If BKT does have the holy writings, it's probably a good idea to go into the next part fresh. Especially if cov keeps amping up the challenge ... er ... I mean, if the Raven Queen allows us to be tested more stringently 

Religion (1d20+19=33) for the pillars.

Religion (1d20+19=25) to see if 'Meditations' is the holy writings we need. Assuming, of course, that BKT allows Sarenax to check them out [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmph!  This whole place is overrun with vermin.  What makes you think this is any better protected that the rest was?

Kylek moved slowly around, appraising the obelisks as he spoke.  Soon he turned to study his companions.  

Perhaps a rest is necessary for some, but do we have the time?  Remember the messenger's warning.

[sblock=ooc]

Religion: DC 30 (1d20+10=19)

Hurm...resting might be a good idea.  We've probably only have one more fight before people are in serious danger of dying.  I guess it just depends on how serious we take the time is of the essence warning.  

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 26, 2010)

The shadar-kai looked even paler than normal as he come up from the rear. The battles have weakened me much. I may press on if I must, but I am weary.

OOC: Down to three surges. Still have a few dailies and 1 healing potion.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2010)

Kalas will look at the others indecisively, he has every desire to push on, but the undead knows that his own limits are quite a bit beyond the mere mortals that he traveled with. His great strength and stamina was likely why she chose him, however he was also sure these allies would be of no help if they were dead. 

"We should be wary of resting too long, but if the Messenger's words are correct we also cannot face the continued threats on our last legs." Kalas says solemnly.

[sblock=ooc]
Whatever you want, Kalas is still sitting with 7/11 surges, most of his dailies and magic item powers remaining. I need to be a bit more judicious with them rather than save them up.

Like I mentioned before, I;ve got to do a better job of keeping enemies focused on him over Batin. 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2010)

BKT

"Take a look. It will maybe more useful in the hands of a cleric anyway." Bha-Ka-Thet assures Sarenax.

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2419318/
Used some of my favorite dailies, but still ready to go.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra (W), Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick (W), Overpowering Strike (W), Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique (W), Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 26, 2010)

When you reach the fate pillars, you can see that beyond them, another way has opened to the north, which must lead to the fifth gate.  

[sblock=Sarenax]"Meditations" turns out to be the devotional journal of Archiluthros, a famous philosopher-priest who died thousands of years ago.  The book contains a series of essays on the nature of life and death and the soul, and the importance to the cosmos of the role played by the Raven Queen.  Most scholars believe the book to have been lost centuries ago; it is possible that this is the only copy remaining.  

As you carefully turn the pages, unnaturally well preserved though they are, it is clear that the author must have had divine guidance to explicate these concepts so directly.  The writings are surely holy.  

And, if reason were not redundant to faith in this case, the fact that the mists have opened the way for you through to the Fate Pillars argues that they must count as the holy writings you seek, for the way to the fifth gate is open.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Feb 27, 2010)

Sarenax holds the book in his left hand while he carefully flips pages with his right. "This book is indeed the holy writings," he intones coldly, looking up from the book. A quiet snap sounds when he closes the book by closing his left hand. "The way ahead is open. Only the question of rest remains."
[sblock=OOC]Ok, so the only thing we need to decide is whether to rest before we go through the fifth gate.

Sarenax and Batin are both down to 3 surges. Massacre has 4 surges left, but he seems to stay out of trouble pretty well. Kalas is the next lowest with 8, so everyone else is fine for a while. 

We seem to be doing pretty good as far as daily powers are concerned, too; I don't think we've used more than half our total dailies across the group. Sarenax does have Mass Cure Light Wounds and Indomitable Spirit left, both of which are healing dailies that don't use surges and can heal everyone at once if we're not too far apart. Do we think that's enough to keep us going? 

Also keep in mind there's no guarantee that we'll have a chance to rest after the next fight. I think we will survive through a couple more fights, or one big one, but after that I have a feeling we'll be pretty depleted. If we don't get a chance to rest at that point, we could be in a lot of trouble.

Personally, I'd rather rest now while we have the chance, even with the time constraint. But I'm only one out of six. [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Feb 27, 2010)

Kylek pulled something from the back of his belt.  It was a knife that seemed small in his large hand.  Pulling it from its sheath he held it up for the others to see, its blade shimmered and wavered in the light. 

This is a key.  It leads to a space between worlds, a place we can rest and recover if need be.  We can rest as we need to, we need only the time to do so and a solid surface to act as the gateway.  Consider this as you choose.

[sblock=ooc]

Just so happens Kylek has an Exodus Knife, so we don't necessarily need to stop just because it might be the only rest stop for the next 100 miles.    Just thought I'd mention that as it might affect what we want to do.  

Personally I'm good stopping and resting or going on, I'll leave that to the people lowest on resources to decide since they're more likely to know the limits of the character.  Tentatively my vote is to push on, but I'll defer to others as I said.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Feb 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Well, with the exodus knife (forgot to check for all the tricks epic characters have ) I'd be fine with pushing on. Or with resting here. I'm pretty indifferent now, really. [/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Feb 28, 2010)

Massacre snaps out of his routine house check, and chimes in,  Kylek, you know the vermin is of no consequence...  he clacks while stroking his rituals. In my vision, you all die, as I battle an ancient obsidian dragon. Consider this in your decision. he leans on Lucifa and wraps his arms around her, I'll keep you safe though sweetheart... Who's my good girl? The wyvern bucks excitedly wagging it's entire body, and hovering awkwardly. 

[sblock=OOC]
The undead folks don't have much to worry about... Massacre will be fine even if we all die, and he can raise the others back at his place.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]3 HS is near the max Batin could use in one fight (second wind, a potion, and 1 healing). So he's not likely to do better with rest (just have more options).[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Feb 28, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]

Quick bookkeeping question since it might matter if we choose to go on, Did we hit a milestone with the last encounter, i.e. are you counting the skill challenge as an encounter.  

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 1, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]







Oni said:


> Quick bookkeeping question since it might matter if we choose to go on, Did we hit a milestone with the last encounter, i.e. are you counting the skill challenge as an encounter.




Yes, I think so in this case.  APs for everyone!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

BKT

"This is very ... reassuring. Were I also in this vision?" Bha-Ka-Thet asks the undead.

[sblock=OOC]
Heck, let's try to press on .
Regarding milestones: Gets BKT one, too? I is a bit much trouble to handle this separate for characters, especially, as skill challenges count as encounter, but not every character has to participate.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra, Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick, Overpowering Strike, Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique, Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 1, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]







Walking Dad said:


> Regarding milestones: Gets BKT one, too? I is a bit much trouble to handle this separate for characters, especially, as skill challenges count as encounter, but not every character has to participate.




Sorry, no AP for BKT this time.  I'm not too worried about tracking it separately for different characters; you guys will take an extended rest eventually and it will reset then.

I don't usually count skill challenges as encounters for the purpose of milestones, but it seems appropriate this time.  Fortunately, the DMG is quite clear that the DM can hand out milestones pretty much as often -- or as rarely -- as they want.  

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 1, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Yeah, let's do this [/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 1, 2010)

Sarenax turns his head to Orelal. "I have had the same vision, except it was I who watched all of you perish." His face is as emotionless as the lich's bare skull, and his voice is as cold to match. He doesn't seem to have any other comments to add, however.

"The Priestess warned that time was of the essence. Let us pass through the Fifth Gate."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2010)

covaithe said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> Sorry, no AP for BKT this time.  I'm not too worried about tracking it separately for different characters; you guys will take an extended rest eventually and it will reset then.
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]

It's ok . Let's go on! I'm still very excited. This is my first 4e epic game.

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Mar 2, 2010)

I won't be perishing anytime soon, growled Kylek, his deep voiced tinged with irritation at the very idea.  

He carefully put away the knife and then looked around at the others. 

Our decision is made?  We should waste no more time then.  Let us see what lies beyond.

[sblock=ooc]

I reckon we've made up our minds then.  Now I just need to update my character sheet.  ><  

I'll try to get that done in the next day or two Cov.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 9, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## covaithe (Mar 9, 2010)

ooc:  Yeah, waiting on me.  Busy weekend, and I haven't caught up yet.  Sorry...


----------



## covaithe (Mar 31, 2010)

You choose to press forward, sacrificing rest for time.   Kalas leads the way again through the now-familiar paths through the gently seething mists.  This path is straight, and as far as you can tell, heads directly north.  The way ahead is only visible for some fifty feet ahead of you, but as you proceed the mists swirl away, revealing each section of the path in turn.  

After perhaps a thousand paces, the mist parts in front of you to reveal a lavishly carved stone archway leading into an broad plaza enclosed by stone walls.  Within the walls, a narrow moat filled with still water separates a wide stone walkway from a center island, with bridges across the moat on all four sides.  On the island is a raised dais with two large steps leading up to it, forming a low pyramid.  At the corners of the lowest step are four broad stone obelisks.  

On the central platform is an irregular pillar of glowing blue crystal, surrounded by a circle of glowing blue runes.  At the foot of the crystal pillar is the crumpled, bleeding body of the priestess who greeted your arrival in Zvomarana, Felidha.  Above the corpse, tethered to the pillar by wisps of power, is an insubstantial figure that looks just like the priestess, struggling weakly.  

All of this you notice in passing, as your attention is quickly consumed by rather more pressing matters.  Matters such as the huge insectile demon on the right, whose touch has visibly scorched the nearby flagstones, and whose chittering jaws are easily large enough to swallow a horse, let alone a man.  Or the equally large cobra-headed being to the left, whose body seems composed of thousands of intertwined writhing snakes, effortlessly standing astride the moat.  A death giant stands behind the pillar, clad in a studded leather kilt marked with black runes, and a dark wyvern, significantly larger than Lucy, wheels overhead.  There is also pair of gaunt, mournful-faced shadowsworn with nasty-looking spiked gauntlets, as well as a pair of storm archons flying overhead, lightning crackling constantly around their blue-skinned torsos.  But at the center of this tableau, standing over Felidha's body, is a dwarf in heavy plate armor, cleverly enameled with the figure of a black dragon on a crimson field, the emblem of the Ebon Riders.  It can only be Mauglurien the Black, their leader.  

*"Ah.  Rescuers.  Perhaps we shall face a worthy foe in this place after all.  Attack!"* the dwarf calls, pulling forth a heavy black battleaxe seething with magic.  

[sblock=the view]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]

*Round 1*

Mauglurien's forces have clearly been waiting for just this occurrence, for they react immediately with trained precision....

[sblock=ooc]Initiative:  

Sarenax:  22
BKT:  35
Batin:  18
Massacre:  best of 28, 17, 36
Kylek:  30
Kalas:  best of 20, 24

Enemies:  39.  So they all go first.  This could be interesting. 

I'm gonna have to leave it at this cliffhanger, as I've got to go to work now and don't have time to work up a full round's worth of enemy actions.  I'll try to get it done today, though.  No later than tomorrow, since I have the day off.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.


 _Mauglurien, unharmed_
 _Fell wyvern, unharmed_, flying, 12 squares above ground
 _archon 1, unharmed_, flying, 10 squares above ground
 _archon 2, unharmed_, flying, 10 squares above ground
 _Sorrowsworn 1, unharmed_
 _Sorrowsworn 2, unharmed_
 _death giant, unharmed_
 _Yuan-ti Anathema, unharmed_
 _Remorhaz, unharmed_
 Bha-Ka-Thet HP 143/143 Surges 11/12
 Massacre HP 102/102, surges 4/7
 Batin HP 160/165 Surges 3/10
 Sarenax HP 142/142 Surges 3/9, 1 failed death save
 Kylek HP 124/124 Surges 12/14
 Kalas HP 194/197 Surges 8/11

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 80/106 surges 0/1
Gilthanas HP 112/138 surges 2/2

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 2 daily magic item power. 
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death 
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo, AP. 
 Sarenax:  divine power, AP, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power
 Bha-Ka-Thet: AP, Ring the golden Bell, Blinding Sun
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, AP, Guardian Cloak, 1 daily magic item power
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

"Stay behind me!" Kalas shouts as he prepares to do battle. 

[sblock=Actions]
If we have our weapons drawn (I'm assuming we would in this hostile place) then Kalas will use an immediate reaction for the first enemy that hits him with a melee attack.
Immediate Reaction - Strikebacks - MBA against them - vs ac; dmg (1d20+26=28, 2d8+18=27) ah well... it was the thought that counts.
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 194/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 8/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp[
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Blood Oath Fulfilled

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=Batin]Where be Batin? Behind/under Massacre?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
I think you got cut off, but are U10?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

BKT


[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge check to get some info regarding power /vulnerabilities of the enemies:

Religion  (1d20+16=34)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 143 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra, Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick, Overpowering Strike, Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique, Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 31, 2010)

stonegod said:


> [sblock=Batin]Where be Batin? Behind/under Massacre?[/sblock]




ooc: Er, yes.  U10.  Sorry, bad cropping.  Must try harder.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 31, 2010)

*Round 1*

Mauglurien's forces have clearly been waiting for just this occurrence, for they react immediately with trained precision....

The huge insectoid demon advances first, skittering across the moat easily with its long body and attacking Kalas, who instinctively ducks the blow.  Those nearby to the demon can feel the intense heat radiating from its body, and up close its jaws are even more terrifying.  

[sblock=Arcana DC 25]This type of demon is known as a remorhaz.  It is closer to being a fire elemental than a true demon, though to its victims the distinction is likely to be immaterial.  

[sblock=DC 30]Once a remorhaz has bitten a foe, it can attempt to swallow them, which is not terribly good for their health.  Some tales tell of famous adventurers who managed to cut their way out of the stomach after being swallowed by a remorhaz, but who can say if those tales are anything more than drunken boasts?

[sblock=DC 35]Surprisingly, a remorhaz has no particular restances or vulnerabilities.  It is, however, exceptionally good at climbing, due to its many sharp-clawed legs.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

The big gray-scaled wyvern swoops close over Kalas' head, and coughs up a spray of half-digested, rotting foulness that sprays over the forward elements of the party.  Only Kylek manages to twist aside to avoid the spray, which sticks to the clothes and skin of those it hits, visibly festering on contact.  

[sblock=Arcana DC 25]A fell wyvern is a shadow version of the normal beast, strengthened and warped by the Shadowfell into something not entirely natural.

[sblock=DC 30]You have already seen that it has a foul mockery of a true dragon's breath weapon.  It also attacks with its beak and claws and a poisonous tail, much like its natural cousins.

[sblock=DC 35]While still technically a living creature, shadow creatures such as this share some characteristics with undead, such as their resistance to decay and weakness to the intense light of divine power.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

The death giant strides forward, jagged fingernails scraping across tattoos etched in its chest and forearms.  Blood oozes, and magic wakens.  If you look closely, four ugly black smears of shadow orbit its body like flies around offal.  As the giant finishes the spell, three of those black smears suddenly flare into harsh white flame, then disappear.  A matching flare of harsh light erupts from just beside Kylek, exploding in a pallor of sickly light that sickens and dazes those nearby.  Only Ba-Ka-Thet is quick enough to throw his arm over his eyes, and remains unharmed.  

[sblock=Arcana DC 25]This type of death giant is called a soulcatcher.  Death giants are a shadow-corrupted race of giants, who often serve as mercenaries to those unscrupulous enough to put up with their evil.  Like other death giants, they fuel their magics with by capturing bits of the souls of those who die nearby.  

[sblock=DC 30]In addition to expending its captured soul shards in an explosion of fury, a soulcatcher can actually attempt to pull the soul out of a living creature from a distance, stunning them and reducing their ability to bounce back from damage.  

[sblock=DC 35]Like other shadow creatures, death giant soulcatchers are resistant to all forms of decay, but unlike many, they are not weakened by divine light
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

The cobra-headed monstrosity slithers effortlessly across the moat and splits itself down the middle to pass around the obelisk on both sides, reforming seamlessly on the other side.  Its long, serpentine neck lashes out, sinking fangs into Kalas and injecting a powerful poison that makes his limbs shake.  

[sblock=Nature DC 25]Yuan-ti Anathemas are the most powerful and dangerous kind of yuan-ti.  Once they ruled their kind as kings, until they grew dangerously unstable.  Their bodies are composed of thousands of individual snakes working in perfect harmony, directed by a powerful intelligence.  

[sblock=DC 30]In addition to biting, an Anathema can extrude arm-like limbs that rake and tear foes with fang-tipped claws.  It can also discorporate briefly into its component snakes, who can attack nearby foes on their own, or move easily past obstacles.  

[sblock=DC 35]The Anathema has no particular weaknesses, and is extremely resistant to poison.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

The pair of gaunt humanoids equipped with spiked gauntlets splits.  One moves to the right, biding its time.  The other leaps lightly across the moat and charges Kalas, projecting extra pain into Kalas' unguarded mind as its spikes tear his flesh.  

[sblock=Arcana DC 25]Sorrowsworn are creatures of the shadowfell, formed out of its dust by the memories of past grief and failure.  This kind, equipped with spiked gauntlets, are known as fleshrippers.  

[sblock=DC 30]fleshrippers are agile combatants, who use their mobility and powers of shadow to gain a tactical advantage over their foes.  When they succeed in gaining such an advantage, their mental whispers of grief and failure have a potent psychic force.

_ooc translation:  they do extra psychic damage with CA._
[sblock=DC 35]This variety of shadow creature has no particular weaknesses or resistances.  
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Mauglurien laughs at the joining battle, and moves to a central position, his axe ready to strike when his moment comes.  

[sblock=Streetwise DC 15]Mauglurien the Black, sometimes called the Black Dragon, is the leader of the Ebon Riders.  His axe, _Boneshredder_, is nearly as famous as he is.  

[sblock=DC 20]Mauglurien's history is dark.  He was exiled from his clan long ago, for crimes now forgotten or suppressed.  He is ancient now, for a dwarf, but still fights like a warrior in his prime.  

[sblock=30]Mauglurien's religious inclinations have been the subject of much speculation over the years.  Some say he serves Kord, others Gruumsh, still others darker gods still.  His presence here in this place suggests that they may have been correct, that Orcus is now his patron.

[sblock=35]There are rumors, whispered very quietly, that Mauglurien may no longer be alive, that he may be a death knight now, covered by powerful illusions to present the semblance of a living being.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arcana DC 35]Though Mauglurien appears to be a healthy, if elderly, living dwarf, it is actually a powerful illusion.  He is undead, a death knight.[/sblock]

The two archons move, now.  The first floats a bit to the east on a cloud of dark thunderheads.  It raises its hands to the sky, gathering a nimbus of crackling electricity about each hand, then claps them suddenly together.  A whirling, roaring storm of lightning and thunder bursts into being in the middle of the heroes, dragging them forward towards the huge insect demon, while their bodies spasm out of control with the shock and vibration of the storm.  

The other archon's spell is more directed, though less deadly.  A flash of lightning lances out of the clear gray sky and transfixes Kalas with a clap of thunder.  Sparks continue to play around his armor and gear, providing aftershocks.  

[sblock=Arcana DC 25]Storm archons are effectively lightning elementals, beings of air and thunder and electricity.  Native to the elemental chaos, they were created as soldiers by the primordials during the Dawn War.  These particular archons are the sort known as tempest weavers, who stand back at a distance and warp and bend storms to their will.  

[sblock=DC 30]tempest weavers usually strike from a distance with the attacks you've seen so far, but they are also deadly up close.  They can cause intense flashes of lightning to blind nearby foes, and their touch carries a powerful electric charge.

[sblock=DC 35]As elementals, tempest weavers are naturally immune to things that disrupt the bodies of natural living beings, such as disease or poison.  By their particular nature, these ones are also at home with lightning and thunder, which are part of their intrinsic being. 
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]The Remorhaz goes forward and bites BKT:  33 vs. AC misses.  It has an aura 2:  creatures who start their turn within the aura take 10 fire damage.  Kalas, BKT, and Kylek are in the aura currently.  

The wyvern flies close and breathes, catching Kalas, BKT, Kylek, Sarenax, and  maybe Massacre, depending on how high he's flying.  Assuming everyone's in the blast, it would hit Kalas, Gilthanas, BKT, Sarenax, Massacre, and Lucifa, missing only Kylek.  Damage is 18 necrotic, and 10 ongoing necrotic (se).  I assume that Kalas will use mirrored carapace to protect Gilthanas... but read on below.  I'm not bothering to mark down ongoing necrotic damage on people who resist it all.  

Death giant moves a bit forward and uses soulfury detonation.  Burst 2 centered on Q8:  hits Kalas, Gilthanas, Kylek, Sarenax, Massacre, Lucifa.  Misses BKT.  Damage is 20 necrotic, and those hit are dazed (se).  Kalas, I've assumed you use mirrored carapace on the first area attack, and so can't on this one.  You can switch if you prefer.  

The Yuan-ti moves closer and bites Kalas:  41 vs. AC hits for 19 damage, and secondary attack:  35 vs. Fort hits, and Kalas takes 15 ongoing poison and -4 to attack rolls (se both).  This is when Kalas uses strikebacks, by my reading; his BMA misses.  

Sorrowsworn 1 moves south to N3 (can't fail the jump check) and charges Kalas.  It's in N8, beneath the wyvern.  45 vs. AC hits for 17 damage and 10 psychic damage. 

Sorrowsworn 2 moves over and readies an action.  

Mauglurien moves and readies an action.

Archon 1 moves over and uses Heart of the Tempest, burst 3 centered on R11 catches everyone, plus the Remorhaz:  Misses Kalas and Massacre, hits Gilthanas, BKT, Kylek, Sarenax, Lucifa, Batin, Remorhaz.  Those hit are slid 3 squares and take 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all).  Batin slides away, while Sarenax, BKT, Lucifa, and Kylek are pulled closer to the Remorhaz.  I'm going to assume that Massacre chooses to go with Lucifa rather than suddenly dismounting in mid-air.  Massacre is now adjacent to the remorhaz, altitude 2, and is threatened by it.  

Archon 2 uses resounding bolt on Kalas:  41 vs. Fort hits for 14 thunder damage and 10 ongoing lightning (se).  

Everyone except Batin is now in the remorhaz aura and will take 10 fire damage at the start of their turn, if they're still there.  That includes mounts.

You're all up.
[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]
Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.


 _Mauglurien, unharmed_
 _Fell wyvern, unharmed_, flying, 12 squares above ground
 _archon 1, unharmed_, flying, 10 squares above ground
 _archon 2, unharmed_, flying, 10 squares above ground
 _Sorrowsworn 1, unharmed_
 _Sorrowsworn 2, unharmed_
 _death giant, unharmed_, 1 soul shard
 _Yuan-ti Anathema, unharmed_
 _Remorhaz, unharmed_, 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all)
 Bha-Ka-Thet HP 125/143 Surges 11/12, 10 ongoing necrotic (se), 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all)
 Massacre HP 94/102, surges 4/7, dazed (se)
 Batin HP 160/165 Surges 3/10, 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all)
 Sarenax HP 104/142 Surges 3/9, 1 failed death save, 10 ongoing necrotic (se), dazed (se), 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all)
 Kylek HP 119/124 Surges 12/14, dazed (se), 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all)
 Kalas HP 126/197 Surges 8/11, dazed (se), 15 ongoing poison and -4 to attack rolls (se both), 10 ongoing lightning (se)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 42/106 surges 0/1, dazed (se), 10 ong. necrotic (se), 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all)
Gilthanas HP 94/138 surges 2/2, dazed (se),  10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all)

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 Remorhaz: aura 2; creatures who start their turn within the aura take 10 fire damage.

Resources used:

 Kalas: Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 2 daily magic item power.  Strikebacks
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death 
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo. 
 Sarenax:  divine power, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power
 Bha-Ka-Thet: AP, Ring the golden Bell, Blinding Sun
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, Guardian Cloak, 1 daily magic item power
 Archon 1:  Heart of the Tempest
 Fell Wyvern:  Pestilent Breath
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What are our AP status? And the ARcana DC to determine what's up with the symbols on the pyramids?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 1, 2010)

Reeling from the initial onslaught, Sarenax still manages to invoke some of the Raven Queen's power to protect his allies. He slams the butt of his scythe into the ground while speaking a word of divine power and a wave of flimy, dark purple energy washes out from the impact. The wave settles over the cleric's allies, warding them from harm. 

"Her Majesty shall judge your souls today. Pray she has mercy, you will have need of it."
[sblock=OOC]Knowledge checks. 
Arcana: 1d20+15=34
Nature: 1d20+15=27
Streetwise: 1d20+12=13
Religion: 1d20+19=29

Ongoing 10 necrotic, 10 lightning, 10 thunder, and 10 fire from aura. 40 damage, which bloodies Sarenax. (+1 attack, +1 AC & Ref, +2 speed while bloodied.)

*Standard*: Divine Armor. Sarenax gains +2 power bonus to AC til end of encounter, and Sarenax and all allies in burst 3 (everyone but Batin) gains resist 5 all til end of encounter. That should at least cut all this ongoing and aura damage in half.

I forget, can you use AP's while you're dazed? Neither the bit about dazed or the bit about AP's mentions the other, so it's a bit hard to tell. Leaning towards no, since "you can take either a standard, a move, or a minor action on your turn" could mean that you wouldn't benefit from the bonus action from the AP.

Save vs. ong necrotic:1d20=19
Save vs. dazed: 1d20=10
Save vs. ong lightning/thunder/restrained: 1d20=8[/sblock][sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31(32), Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:64/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:3/9
Resist 5 all
Action Points: 1
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [ ] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+2 power bonus to AC, resist 5 all til end of encounter
10 ongoing thunder, 10 ongoing lightning, restrained (se all)
+1 item bonus to AC, Ref; +2 item bonus to speed (dragonborn greaves)
+1 racial bonus to attacks

One failed death save.

Full character sheet [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 1, 2010)

[sblock=circle of glowing runes on the dais, Arcana or Religion, DC 30]These look like a variant on the _magic circle_ ritual.  It is probably this that is responsible for Felidha's spirit being visible and trapped to the pillar.[/sblock]

ooc:  Everyone has an AP but BKT.  I edited the resources used bit.  Also, if you're counting, that's the second milestone reached today, so you can use up to 5 daily magic item powers.  As for using an AP while dazed to take 2 standard actions, I'm pretty sure I've allowed it in the past.  It's fine with me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2010)

BKT

Slightly burned by the aura and still weakened by the various attacks, Bha-Ka-Thet tries to hit the Remorhaz twice in short succession, targeting the creatures mind. Then, BKT and one ally disappear in a glow of moonlight to reappear behind the death giant.

[sblock=OOC]

Delaying until Sarenax action:

taking 10 fire damage

minor: Meditative Solace
standard: Divine Sun  (1d20+25=35, 3d6+17=27) hits 32 vs will (forgot restrained), radiant damage and target blinded and vulnerable radiant 5 eynt (target: Remorhaz)
free: Centered Flurry (7 radiant +5 from vulnerable)
move: Teleport to E10, taking ally with me to E11
(Serves who comes first)

Save necrotic, save  other & restrained (1d20=19, 1d20=11)

All effects ended.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 115 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra, Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick, Overpowering Strike, Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique, Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, [/]Meditative Solace[/s]
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2010)

*Wow...there's a lot going on in Epic PC's turns*

Kalas is wracked with pain as the many hits assault the undead creature, he feels his mind clouding over and with a primal roar that echoes throughout the area Kalas throws off the death giant's assault. 

"Stay close to me!" Kalas shouts to his allies as he grabs onto Gilthanas, the lightning coursing through his mount. The warden focuses for a moment and channels the energy into his frame, his skin toughening and crackling energy rolls over him. His arms lengthen and become disproportionately large and all the enemies close to him can't help but be drawn the warrior. 

He points Gilthanas to a spot closer to his foes, and appears next to the Yuan-Ti. "So, creature, you wish to face the Dark Mistresses chosen warrior? Lets even the odds" Kalas bellows, raising both hands above his head as dark, shadowy tendrils spring up from the ground in a large area and shielding himself and allies from their foes. 

Kalas knows that this is when his allies need him, they had suffered many blows at the hands of the invaders and the revenant continued to have many resources at his disposal. He took a moment to draw on his inner strength.  

[sblock=Actions]
Cov - I just wanted to confirm that all the damage against Gilthanas is reduced by 5? He has Impenetrable Barding on grants resist 5/all 

*I'd have used the reaction to block the damage to Gilthanas, yes. 

Kalas will use his Font of Life to save against Dazed save vs dazed (1d20+7=12) +7 (+5 item from Coif of Focus, +1 human perseverance, +1 while in Zvomarana)

Start of turn take 10 poison damage & 5 lightning (after Saranex's resist 5). Gilthanas takes 10 damage (84 hp now) (after resist 5 all). We're also both resistant to fire, so I ignored the aura.

Minor: Form of the Rowan Sentinel - Resist 10 lightning, reach increases by 1, if any enemy starts within 3 squares of Kalas it it marked TENT. These effects last until the end of the encounter
Move: teleport to L/M 9/10
Standard: Nature's Abundance - close burst 3 - all allies have cover while within the zone
Free: Mark all adjacent foes
AP: Second Wind (regain 56 hp, enemies take an additional -7 penalty to attacks that don't include Kalas as target (Wildblood), gain +2 bonus to all defenses TENT, not noted below)
Free: Use Belt of Mountain Endurance's Daily power - Grant +2 bonus to all defenses TSNT (so +4 to all defenses TSNT)
Free: Convert blade to psychic dmg
End of turn Saves: Save (ongoing poison, lightning) (1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=24) saves against everything (+1 human perseverance, +1 while in Zvomarana, +2 from Stubborn Survivor) 
Saves for Gilthanas - Save (dazed, lightning/thunder/immobilized) (1d20+1=20, 1d20+1=12) saves also. 

Immediate Actions (in order of priority): 
1) If remorhaz attacks ally and is within reach, use Warden's Fury (1d20+26; 2d8+18 psychic damage, -2 to atk rolls TENT)
2) Same as #2 except Sorrowsworn
3) If subjected to that poison attack that gives Kalas penalty to hit use Cleansing Earth (saving throw with +11 bonus (+7 str over the end of turn bonus from power)
4) If remorhaz and sorrowsworn have gone and not attacked his allies and hasn't been subjected to the above attack, on the archon's turn if they use that burst power for ongoing lightning/thunder, use mirrored caparison
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 167/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 8/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Blood Oath Fulfilled

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2010)

Lightning and shock pain Batin momentarily, but he keeps his mind focused. With practiced calm, he assumes a more protected stance, the shadows gathering around him. He then reaches into his pack and rubs a blood-red stone against his weapon, causing it to glow a threatening pall around him. 

Looking across the field of battle, he says in a calm but loud voice, The light of the heavens will be strong against most, but not all the foes. The demon insect is not immune to fire, be it wielding it; it can, however, swallow us whole. Ware the giants necrotic soul eating, and archons are a foe both close and far. The warrior then focuses to free himself of his bonds.[sblock=Actions]Assume the stand of Impenetrable Warding to gain +6 to all NADs. Then use a Whetstone of Combustion (all attacks with sword grant target 5 vulnerability to fire for next fire attack until end of encounter). Then, lots of knowledge checks:  Remorhaz 39, Feel Wyvern 36, Death Giant 42, Sorrowsworn 27, Marg. 34, Archons 36; Nature 13, Streetwise 16, Magic Circle 43 Saves[/sblock][sblock=Batin (Impenetrable Warding, Whetstone of Combustion)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 140/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 3/10
AC: 43, Fort: 38, Reflex: 41, Will: 36
Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 9, 2010)

ooc:  I'd had this game down on my mental checklist as waiting on more player actions.  But, checking it, I see that I'm waiting for Oni and Cabana, both of whom have said elsewhere that they're likely to be too busy to post for a little while.  I won't have time to update until probably Monday, but suggestions for substitute actions for Massacre and Kylek would be welcome.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2010)

[sblock=Cov]
FYI - I got an update from Oni - http://www.enworld.org/forum/5146664-post797.html
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Suggested actions for Massacre? Bust out the Prismatic Beams. He can enlarge it to catch Mauglurien in the area. 

For Kylek - when he was hit by the dazing effect use his Sudden scales interrupt to gain +11 to the defense against that attack. If he can do that to avoid the daze, I'd suggest shift back 1 and use Downbeat of Wings on someone that Massacre hits and then shift back down the hall to get out of fireball formation.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 20, 2010)

*Round 2*

Kylek's magical protections activate, hardening his body and shielding it from the dazing attack, from which he emerges unscathed.  

Sarenax is wracked with pain.  He cries out to his patroness, who answers with a cool shield that protects him and many of his allies from much of the pain.  The divine power clears his head and renews his resolve.  

Ba-Ka-Thet enters a meditative stance, trying to cleanse his body of outside influences, and attacks.  His fists smash into the remorhaz, flashing with radiant power and blinding it momentarily.  When the flash disappears, he has disappeared, teleporting across the battlefield.  With a roar, Mauglurien whirls and charges him, smashing Boneshredder down on the monk.  Only his trained reflexes allow him to duck most of the blow, taking a shallow gash instead of a death blow.  

Kalas shakes his head to clear it, and transforms himself into a tree-like guardian form.  He conjures a sheltering thicket of magical plants, which smoke and burn terribly when they grow near the remorhaz.  The magic is strong, and the plants continue to grow, burn, and grow again, but the smoke is a hindrance to vision.  

Batin calmly takes a defensive stance and calls out tactical advice, applying a magical whetstone to his weapon.  

Massacre erupts with a dazzling barrage of rainbow-hued ray attacks against all nearby foes.  Unfortunately, his aim is less than perfect, only the blind remorhaz is affected.  He and Lucifa shake off most of the curses binding them.  

Kylek conjures a now-familiar clap of wings, hoping to push the remorhaz away.  But the massive ethereal wings fail to affect the huge creature, which clings tenaciously in place on its hundreds of legs.  

The fell wyvern flies past Massacre, raking with its claws as it goes.  It gouges a furrow in the archlich's body, but fails to pull him from his saddle.  

The storm archons float wider, aiming bolts of thunder at Ba-Ka-Thet, but both miss.  The death giant steps away from the monk and intones a curse, but it fails to affect the monk.  Mauglurien and the second sorrowsworn have better luck, and they combine to strike the monk several times, wounding him badly.  

The first sorrowsworn claws at Kalas, but the blow is easily turned aside.  This leaves an opening for the enormous snake monster, though, who sinks its teeth deep into Kalas, injecting more poison.  But Kalas' new tree-like form rejects the poison, and the punctures do little to slow him.  

The remorhaz, blinded and enraged by the damage, erupts in a maelstrom of flame.  All those nearby manage to duck away from the inferno, except poor Lucifa, who shields her master from the blast with her body.  She is badly burned, and bits of her flesh are actually on fire.  She looks ready to drop at any moment.  

[sblock=ooc]Corrections:  Gilthanas takes 5 less damage from the death giant's attack, due to impenetrable barding.  Also, Kylek couldn't have used Strikebacks, since they're an immediate reaction, and he'd used his immediate already to protect Gilthanas from an area attack.  So strikebacks are not expended.

Immediates:  Kylek uses sudden scales against the dazing power.  He takes 5 less necrotic and isn't dazed.  

Sarenax takes 40 at the start of his turn, becoming bloodied.  He uses divine armor (OMG nerf).  He saves against the ongoing necrotic and dazed, but not the thunder and lightning and restrained.  

BKT takes 5 fire, 5 necrotic, 5 lightning, 5 thunder.  He enters the meditative solace stance.   Divine Sun hits for 27, and flurry hits for an additional 12.  Only Kylek is eligible as an additional target for the teleport, and nobody said they wanted Kylek to take it, so only BKT teleports.  That move triggers the readied actions by Mauglurien and the second sorrowsworn.  They both charge BKT.  Mauglurien hits AC 45 for 28 damage, reduced to 23 by divine armor.  The sorrowsworn can't legally charge, so his action remains untriggered.  BKT saves against all his conditions.  

Kalas saves against dazed at the start of his turn.  He takes a total of 15, and Gilthanas takes 10.  He takes the form of the Rowan Sentinel and teleports.  Uses Nature's abundance to make a big zone of cover.  The area where the zone of plants intersects with the remorhaz aura is filled with smoke, which becomes lightly obscured terrain for everyone.  Kalas marks Anathema, sorrowsworn, and remorhaz.  (Fell wyvern is too high).  AP for second wind, wildblood, mountain endurance...  Then he makes all his saves, as does Gilthanas.

Batin takes 20 ongoing.  He assumes the impenetrable warding stance, and draws and applies the whetstone of combustion.  

Massacre and Lucifa take 5 fire.  Lucifa also takes 15 from her other ongoing damage.  Poor Lucy is looking pretty ragged.  Massacre is dazed, and uses Prismatic beams.  Not enlarged, since enlarging it wouldn't hit any more targets.  Attack rolls:  45 vs. Remorhaz hits all 3 defenses, 32 vs. Anathema misses all, 28 vs. sorrowsworn 1 misses all, 28 vs. Fell wyvern misses all.  Remorhaz takes 18 poison, 20 fire, 5 ong poison (se), 5 ong fire (se) and is dazed (se).  Massacre saves against dazed.  Lucy saves against the ongoing damage, but not dazed.  

Kylek takes 5 fire, 5 lightning, and 5 thunder.  He can't shift, 'cause he is restrained.  He uses downbeat of wings on the remorhaz; 30 vs. Fort misses.  No OA, since it's blind and dazed.  Since you said that you wanted him out of fireball formation, I'll use Spatial Trip on his behalf to teleport back 3 squares.  He saves vs. ong. damage and restrained.  

Wyvern fails to recharge breath.  It does a flyby attack on Massacre, taking 5 necrotic for entering his aura but resisting all of it.  42 vs. AC hits for 13 damage, reduced to 8 by divine armor, and Massacre is knocked prone.  Since he's mounted, he makes a save instead, which he makes, and does not fall to the ground.  The wyvern remains adjacent, 4 squares above ground. 

Archon 1 flies to the side and uses resounding bolt on BKT:  31 vs. Fort misses.  Archon 2 does likewise; 29 vs Fort misses.  

Sorrowsworn 1 attacks Kalas:  32 vs. AC misses.

Sorrowsworn 2 moves next to BKT and readies an attack for when BKT is flanked.  

Death giant shifts away from BKT and uses soul shrive:  30 vs. Fort misses.  Come on, IC.  You're killin' me here. 

Mauglurien shifts to flank BKT.  This triggers sorrowsworn 2's attack:  46 vs. AC hits for 26 damage, reduced to 21.  BKT is bloodied.  Mauglurien then uses Black Anvil:  36 vs. AC hits, barely, for 18 damage, reduced to 13, and an adjacent ally gets a free BMA with +5 damage.  Sorrowsworn 2 take this:  40 vs. AC hits for 31 damage, reduced to 26.  

The Anathema bites at Kalas again; crit for 23 damage, reduced to 18, and secondary attack:  33 vs. Fort misses. 

The remorhaz takes 10 lightning, 10 thunder, 5 poison, 5 fire.  It uses Immolating Carapace.  Close burst 1 targets Kalas, Gilthanas, Sarenax, Massacre, Lucifa.  Kalas uses Mirrored caparison to protect Gilthanas.  Misses everyone but Lucifa, who takes 24 fire damage (reduced to 19) and 10 ongoing fire damage until she ends her turn not adjacent to the remorhaz.  She'll die at the start of Massacre's next turn unless she gets some healing first.  Note she has no surges remaining.  Massacre is currently 3 squares up.  The remorhaz saves against everything but dazed.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Everyone except Batin has resist 5 all for the encounter.


 _Mauglurien, unharmed_
 _Fell wyvern, unharmed_, flying, 4 squares above ground
 _archon 1, unharmed_, flying, 10 squares above ground
 _archon 2, unharmed_, flying, 10 squares above ground
 _Sorrowsworn 1, unharmed_, marked by Kalas
 _Sorrowsworn 2, unharmed_
 _death giant, unharmed_, 1 soul shard
 _Yuan-ti Anathema, unharmed_, marked by Kalas
 _Remorhaz, 107 damage_, blinded and vuln 5 radiant (tent BKT), marked by Kalas, dazed (se)
 Bha-Ka-Thet HP 22/143 Surges 11/12, 
 Massacre HP 81/102, surges 4/7, 
 Batin HP 140/165 Surges 3/10, 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all), +6 NADS (stance)
 Sarenax HP 64/142 Surges 3/9, 1 failed death save, 10 ong. lightning, 10 ong. thunder, and restrained (se all)
 Kylek HP 109/124 Surges 12/14, 
 Kalas HP 149/197 Surges 8/11, reach 2 and resist 10 lightning, +4 def TSNT

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 3/106 surges 0/1, dazed (se), 10 ong. fire until not adj. to remorhaz
Gilthanas HP 89/138 surges 2/2, 

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 Remorhaz: aura 2; creatures who start their turn within the aura take 10 fire damage.
 Kalas:  Enemies that start within 3 are marked (TENT Kalas)
 Nature's abundance:  the greenish area provides cover to Kalas' allies.  Where it intersects with the remorhaz aura, those squares are lightly obscured with smoke.  

Resources used:

 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 3 daily magic item power, Form of the Rowan Sentinel, Nature's Abundance, Belt of Mountain Endurance,  Bridle of Rapid Action
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death, Prismatic Beams 
 Kylek: blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo. Sudden scales, Downbeat of Wings
 Sarenax:  divine power, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power, Divine Armor
 Bha-Ka-Thet: AP, Ring the golden Bell, Blinding Sun, Meditative Solace
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, Guardian Cloak, 1 daily magic item power, Impenetrable Warding, whetstone of combustion
 Archon 1:  Heart of the Tempest
 Fell Wyvern:  Pestilent Breath
 remorhaz: immolating carapace
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2010)

BKT

Badly battered, Bha-Ka-Thet explodes into a flash of fire and radiance, burning his enemies, but closing the baddest of his wounds.

[sblock=OOC]

minor: Razorclaw Shifting (+2 speed, +1 AC & Reflex)
move ->minor: Undimmed Sun, regaining 35 HP, resist 7 everything
standard: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2463535/Rising Dragon Fire (Mauglurien, Sorrow 2, Deathgiant, damage) (1d20+25=26, 1d20+25=44, 1d20+25=37, 5d6+13=31)
Burst 2
Miss: Half damage.
Effect: The burst creates a zone that lasts until the end of your next turn.
When you hit creature in this zone, that creature takes 2d6 extra fire damage.
Sustain Minor. The zone persists.   
free: Centered Flurry (7 radiant)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 57 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra, Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick, Overpowering Strike, Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique, Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, [/]Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace[/s]
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2010)

Kalas continues drawing the enemies attention as he sees the battle continuing to go sour. He decides to focus on the large Remorhaz that is harming his allies. He calls upon the cold beauty of the Raven Queen, channeling her control of the winter's chill into his blade. He slashes at the wyrm-like creature and a burst of chill air explodes outwards from it. 

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies
Free: Lawbreaker's Doom on Remorhaz
Standard: Blizzard Strike on Remorhaz - vs ac; psychic (1d20+28=39, 4d8+25=47) hits AC 39 for 47 psychic damage & target is slowed (save ends) & -2 to attack rolls TENT (Psychic Lock)
First Failed Save: Target is Immobilized instead of slowed (save ends)
Second Failed Save: Target is Restrained instead of immobilized (save ends)
Miss: 1/2 damage (23) & target is slowed TENT
Effect: Each enemy w/in 3 squares, other than target, is slowed TENT
Move: n/a

Immediate Actions (in order of priority): 
1) If remorhaz attacks ally and is within reach, use Warden's Fury (1d20+26; 2d8+18 psychic damage, -2 to atk rolls TENT)
2) Same as #2 except Sorrowsworn
3) If subjected to that poison attack that gives Kalas penalty to hit use Cleansing Earth (saving throw with +11 bonus (+7 str over the end of turn bonus from power)
4) If remorhaz and sorrowsworn have gone and not attacked his allies and hasn't been subjected to the above attack, on the archon's turn if they use that burst power for ongoing lightning/thunder, use mirrored caparison
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 149/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 8/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Blood Oath Fulfilled

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 20, 2010)

With his senses working properly again, Sarenax stands tall and prepares his full power, a jet black, monolithic portent of doom for his foes. "Death has come. Behold the power of the Raven Queen."

The massive dragonborn raises his scythe and chants a word of power, infusing the already mighty weapon with the power of his goddess. With one massive downward swing, Sarenax embeds the whole of the weapon's blade in the remorhaz' body, then tears it out towards himself, leaving a gaping, profusely bleeding wound in the beast. At the same time, healing power flows out to those of his allies who are nearby, removing most of the wounds suffered in the battle thus far.

However, the ebony cleric notices Bha-Ka-Thet was too far but still needs healing. With another short prayer chanted to his Queen, black, healing mists seep out of the holy ground beneath them to envelop himself and the monk, futher healing their wounds. 

The remaining crackle of electricity left from the archon's attack pales in comparison to the outpouring of divine power from the dragonborn and peters out. "This gound is holy to Her Dark Majesty, and we are her chosen champions. You would do well to surrender yourselves to Death now, fiends," he calls emotionlessly, his cold voice echoing across the battlefield despite not having anything to echo off of.
[sblock=OOC]Start of turn: Ongoing 10 thunder, 10 lightning, reduced to 5 each. Sarenax at 54/142.

*Minor:* OoE on remorhaz.

*Standard:* Indomitable Spirit vs. remorhaz: 1d20+27+1+2=35, 1d20+30=49, 3d12+17=28, crit! 53+3d12=73 damage plus 20 ongoing (se). OoE effect ends.
Sarenax and each ally within 5 squares (Gilthanas, Kalas, Massacre, Lucifa, Kylek) regain hit points as if they had each spent a healing surge plus an additional 5 hit points, and Lucifa regains an extra 2d6=2 hit points.
Sarenax: 96/142
Kylek: 124/124 (full)
Kalas: 197/197 (full)
Massacre: 102/102 (full)
Gilthanas: 128/138
Lucifa: 36/106

*Move:* sub for minor, Healing Word on BKT and Sarenax. 
BKT: 7d6+5+36=72; 129/143, 10/12 surges.
Sarenax: 5d6+5+37=59; 142/142, 2/9 surges.

Save vs. ong thunder, lightning, restrained (1d20+1=19)[/sblock][sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:142/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:2/9
Resist 5 all
Action Points: 1
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+2 power bonus to AC, resist 5 all til end of encounter
+1 item bonus to AC, Ref; +2 item bonus to speed (dragonborn greaves)
+1 racial bonus to attacks

One failed death save.

Full character sheet [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2010)

Orientting himself, Batin holds his sword in a bowing gesture and then vanishes... only to appear suddenly in the sky next to the wyvern. His free hand lashes out, attempting to hold the beast and bring it down. [sblock=Crazy Actions]Batin made his saves last turn.

Amanthor's Step to T7, 4 squares up (adjacent to the Wyvern) and make a grab attack with CA and +2 from the power: 32 vs Reflex. If successful, its immobilized and should thus crash unless it frees itself on its turn (or it can hover). Should Batin miss (or when it crashes), 16 -  24/2 = 4 falling damage. If the grab holds, Minor action to mark the wyvern.[/sblock][sblock=Batin (Impenetrable Warding, Whetstone of Combustion)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 140/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 3/10
AC: 43, Fort: 38, Reflex: 41, Will: 36
Speed: 6
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 20, 2010)

ooc:  Should it make a difference, Batin would know that the wyvern can, indeed, hover.  Lucifa can, and it seems largely similar to her, except for being slightly larger and shadow-tainted.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







covaithe said:


> ooc:  Should it make a difference, Batin would know that the wyvern can, indeed, hover.  Lucifa can, and it seems largely similar to her, except for being slightly larger and shadow-tainted.



As long as it can be grabbed, it won't matter. That just means he won't fall from the grab and in theory could still attack one handed next turn before BAMPFING away.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2010)

Kylek snarled and raised the pact dagger he had taken from the fallen warlock.  The spell he uttered needed no alteration, its essence already as cold as the eternal ice of the far north.  With a rushing crack of freezing air, the solidifying atmosphere impacted with the great demonic insect.  

[sblock=if it hits]

The blast slammed the thing back, and Kylek strode into the void.  With the other arm he raised the heavy scepter he carried, his blazing blue eyes locking on the dwarf, the obvious leader.  Kylek's mouth moved soundlessly in quiet syllable and snake-like curls of frost seeped from that toothy maw.  Serpentining across the battle they sought purchase in the flesh and soul of ebon armoured dwarf.  A bond was formed and with a sharp crack of cold air the misty tendrils pulsed as living things and at their ends icy blades flickered around their target.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]

I never did properly update my sheet for the changes, but I think I have the proper attack numbers right in my head.  If things don't quite match my sheet that's why though.  

Standard:  Dragon Frost: vs Fort [Target: Remorhaz] (1d20+25+2=40)
if it hits:  Cold Damage (2d8+27+8=47).  Gains 5 cold vuln. TENT (Kylek), push it two squares NE.  Kylek gains 8 temp HP.  

If it hits.

Move: move to O10

AP

Standard: Lightning Daggers: vs Ref [Target: Mauglurien] (1d20+24=32)
if it hits:    Cold Damage (2d4+27=29) and he gains 5 cold vuln. TENT (Kylek) 
Hit or miss: Mauglurien is slowed (save ends)
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, Kylek can repeat the attack as a free action once per round during his turn.

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2010)

Batin seems to hang in the air, hand outreached, inching ever closer as he bumped the air out of the way...[sblock=OOC]Was I obvious enough? [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (May 27, 2010)

*Round 3*

The battle swirls heavily around two points.  Ba-Ka-Thet takes many wounds from the foes surrounding him, and looks to be in trouble despite the intervention of the Raven Queen at her cleric's behest.  

Meanwhile, the company pours damage into the remorhaz, pounding the demon again and again with punishing blows and forcing it back, its intense heat abating momentarily.  Then it roars back, biting ineffectually at Kalas.  The giant yuan-ti is more effective, poisoning Kalas again but missing Kylek.  The great black wyvern circles high, breathing noxious fumes again, though to little effect.  This part of the battle seems to be going well, until a spell from the death giant takes hold of Sarenax, attempting to tear the soul directly from his body.  The effect is powerful enough that Sarenax can take no other action but grit his teeth and resist with all his might, as he feels his strength quickly ebbing.  

[sblock=ooc]BKT shifts, gaining +2 speed and +1 AC and Reflex for the encounter.  I have them at 37 and 36 now, respectively, yes?  He spends Undimmed Sun to heal a surge and gain resist 7 all.  (Note that it doesn't stack with the resist 5 all that he already had.)  Rising Dragon Fire misses Mauglurien, hits sorrowsworn 2 and the death giant.  Mauglurien takes 15 fire, the others take 31 fire.  Flurry does 7 to the sorrowsworn, and 17 to Mauglurien.  Apparently he's vulnerable to radiant.  And there's a zone; the orange bit.  The Remorhaz' blindness and radiant vuln. expires. 

Kalas marks the Anathema, the remorhaz, and sorrowsworn 1.  LD on the remorhaz.  Blizzard strike hits for 47 psychic and some effects.  I have it that psychic lock only gives -2 to the next attack roll, not to all rolls TENT.  Is that a recent change?  The compendium doesn't list it as a change...  Anyway, unlikely to matter greatly.  The anathema and sorrowsworn 1 are also slowed (TENT Kalas).  

Sarenax takes 5 thunder and 5 lightning, and also 5 fire from the remorhaz.  Not that it matters, given all the healing this turn.  He does Oath of Enmity on the remorhaz.  Indomitable spirit crits for 73 and 20 ongoing (se).  A ridiculous amount of healing happens.  Sarenax makes his save. 

Batin teleports into mid-air and misses his grab attack.  He falls 20 feet.  As far as I can see, he's not trained in Acrobatics, and can't attempt to reduce the falling damage, so he'd take 16.  Am I missing something?  T7 is within the thick mists, which counts as heavily obscured terrain.  Adjacent enemies have concealment, and anyone farther away has total concealment.  

Kylek hits with dragon frost for 47 cold.  The remorhaz is pushed 2 NE and gains 5 cold vuln.  It is bloodied now.  He moves up and misses Mauglurien with lightning daggers on his AP. 

Massacre and Lucy shift NE away from the fell wyvern.  He uses Chilling cloud, burst 1 on F10.  It hits Mauglurien, sorrowsworn 2, and the death giant fro 29 cold damage, and enemies in the burst area take -2 to attacks TENT (Massacre).  Lucifa saves vs. dazed. 

Mauglurien shifts S and readies; sorrowsworn 1 shifts N.  They both attack.  The sorrowsworn's attack hits with 39 vs. AC for 27 damage, reduced to 20 by resists.  Mauglurien hits AC 44 for 29 damage, reduced to 22 by resists, and grants sorrowsworn 1 another attack:  crit for 44 damage, reduced to 37.  BKT is bloodied again. 

The fell wyvern takes 5 necrotic for starting near Massacre, but resists it all.   It recharges its breath weapon, which it promptly uses.  Targets fort; 31 vs. Kalas misses, 28 vs. Kylek misses, 32 vs. Sarenax hits, 40 vs. Massacre hits, 39 vs. Lucifa hits, 36 vs. Gilthanas hits.  Those hit take   19 necrotic damage and 10 ongoing necrotic (se).  Massacre takes only 4 from the initial attack, and ignores the ongoing.  Gilthanas takes only 9, and no ongoing.   The wyvern flies over next to Massacre and up to 5 squares above ground.  I believe it's not adjacent to Massacre. 

Archon 1 flies a bit closer and uses resounding bolt on Sarenax; 41 vs. Fort hits for 14 thunder, reduced to 9, and 10 ong lightning (se)

Archon 2 tries it against BKT, 34 vs. Fort hits for 7 damage, all negated, and 10 ong. lightning damage (se). 

Sorrowsworn 1 takes 5 necrotic from starting near Massacre.  It uses corpse dance, shifting 8 and making 3 attacks at any point during the movement.  It misses Kalas, misses Kylek, and hits Sarenax for 19, reduced to 14.  It's out of range for Kalas to retaliate when it hits.  

death giant moves out of the chilling cloud and attacks Sarenax with soul shrive:  32 vs. Fort hits, and Sarenax is stunned and loses 1 healing surge at the start of his turn (save ends both).  

The Yuan-ti double attacks, one against Kalas and one against Kylek.  42 vs. AC hits Kalas for 11, reduced to 6, and 10 ongoing poison (se).  35 vs. AC misses Kylek, due to Kalas' mark.  

The Remorhaz fails to recharge, moves to L11 taking 5 from approaching Massacre and 20 ongoing, and bites Kalas:  28 vs. AC misses.  It spends its AP to try again:  31 vs. AC misses.   Grr....  Note the aura, though.  Whoops, I forgot it was dazed; make that first one a charge.  Still all misses.  It saves vs. slowed and ongoing damage, but remains dazed. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=status and initiative]Everyone except Fury has +1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana.

Everyone except Batin has resist 5 all for the encounter.


 _Mauglurien, 61 damage_
 _Fell wyvern, unharmed_, flying, 5 squares above ground
 _archon 1, unharmed_, flying, 10 squares above ground
 _archon 2, unharmed_, flying, 10 squares above ground
 _Sorrowsworn 1, 5 damage_, marked by Kalas, slowed (TENT Kalas)
 _Sorrowsworn 2, 67 damage_
 _death giant, 60 damage_, 1 soul shard
 _Yuan-ti Anathema, unharmed_, marked by Kalas, slowed (TENT Kalas)
 _Remorhaz, 299 damage_, bloodied, marked by Kalas w/LD, dazed (se), 5 cold vuln (TENT Kylek)
 Bha-Ka-Thet HP 50/143 Surges 10/12, +2 speed, +1 AC and Reflex, resist 7 all, bloodied, 10 ong. lightning (se)
 Massacre HP 98/102, surges 4/7, flying 2 squares up
 Batin HP 124/165 Surges 3/10, +6 NADS (stance)
 Sarenax HP 105/142 Surges 2/9, 1 failed death save, 10 ong necrotic (se), 10 ong. lightning (se), stunned and lose 1 HS/turn (se both)
 Kylek HP 124/124 +8 temp Surges 12/14, lightning daggers as free action
 Kalas HP 191/197 Surges 8/11, reach 2 and resist 10 lightning, 10 ong. poison (se)

Mounts:
Lucifa  HP 17/106 surges 0/1, 10 ong necrotic (se)
Gilthanas HP 119/138 surges 2/2, 

Auras and zones:

 Massacre: Aura 3; living enemies take 5 necrotic, undead enemies take 5 radiant.
 Remorhaz: aura 2; creatures who start their turn within the aura take 10 fire damage.
 Kalas:  Enemies that start within 3 are marked (TENT Kalas)
 Nature's abundance:  the greenish area provides cover to Kalas' allies.  Where it intersects with the remorhaz aura, those squares are lightly obscured with smoke.  
 Rising Dragon Fire:  Burst 2 on E10.  When BKT hits an enemy in the zone, it takes 2d6 extra fire damage.  Lasts TENT BKT, appeared in round 3.  

Resources used:

 Kalas: AP, Red death, blood oath fulfilled, coif of focus, trollskin armor, 3 daily magic item power, Form of the Rowan Sentinel, Nature's Abundance, Belt of Mountain Endurance,  Bridle of Rapid Action
 Massacre:  Evard's black tentacles, Carcanet power, Orb of Mental Domination, 2 daily magic item powers, Face of Death, Prismatic Beams 
 Kylek: AP, Lightning daggers, blackfrost serpent, blizzard, adamantine echo. Sudden scales, Downbeat of Wings
 Sarenax:  divine power, Wrath of the Faithful, Cloak of Displacement, 1x daily magic item power, Divine Armor, Indomitable Spirit, oath of enmity
 Bha-Ka-Thet: AP, Ring the golden Bell, Blinding Sun, Meditative Solace, Undimmed Sun, Rising Dragon Fire, Razorclaw shifting
 Batin:  Planar Shock, Omnipresent Assault, Guardian Cloak, 1 daily magic item power, Impenetrable Warding, whetstone of combustion
 Archon 1:  Heart of the Tempest
 Fell Wyvern:  Pestilent Breath
 remorhaz: immolating carapace, AP
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2010)

Kalas sees the dire straits the monk is in, but his allegiances lie with his prior adventuring companions, they were gather by the Raven Queen's envoy and they were chosen for this task. Their survival was his first priority and he was not about to see it fail. He grunts away the pain as the poison courses through his veins, turning the pumping of his heart against him, pushing the venom deeper into his system. 

The Chosen of the Raven Queen continues to draw the enemies attention, but his own counterattack against the Remorhaz is far from effective. The warrior steps a bit closer to his allies, making sure all the enemies face him.

[sblock=Actions]
Font of Life  save (1d20+4=8) fail so take 10 ong. poison (reduced to 5)
Free: Mark all adjacent enemies
Standard: Call Forth the Harvest - vs ac (remorhaz); dmg (1d20+28=33, 4d8+25=42) fudge... well assuming a 33 misses his AC 
Move: Shift 1 square south to get teh wyvern and sorrowsworn within 3 to be marked

End of turn save: save (1d20+4=5) nope. Great turn Kalas. A 4,5, and 1....

Immediate Actions (in order of priority): 
1) If remorhaz attacks ally and is within reach, use Warden's Fury (1d20+26; 2d8+18 psychic damage, -2 to next atk roll)
2) Same as #2 except Sorrowsworn
3) If subjected to that poison attack that gives Kalas penalty to hit use Cleansing Earth (saving throw with +11 bonus (+7 str over the end of turn bonus from power)
4) If remorhaz and sorrowsworn have gone and not attacked his allies and hasn't been subjected to the above attack, on the archon's turn if they use that burst power for ongoing lightning/thunder, use mirrored caparison
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniKalas]Kalas Graybeard—Male Revenant (Human) Warden/Son of Mercy/Chosen of the Raven Queen
Initiative: +15 ; Passive Perception: 36, Passive Insight: 27
Senses:Low-Light; Resistances: 20 Fire (when mounted, otherwise 10), 15 Necrotic
HP: 186/197, Bloodied: 98, Surge: 56, Surges left: 8/11
AC: 37, Fort: 34, Reflex: 31, Will: 34; — Speed:6
Action Points: 0, Second Wind: Used
Powers -
Thorn Strike
Weight of Earth
Dark Reaping
Stalker's Positioning
Creeper's Grasp
Call Forth the Harvest
Lawbreaker's Doom
Dispensed Justice
Strikebacks
Bridle of Rapid Action
Boots of Eagerness

Form of the Oak Sentinel
Form of the Rowan Sentinel
Blizzard Strike
Blood Oath Fulfilled

Red Death
Cleansing Earth
Nature's Abundance
Shield of Stone
Bear's Endurance
Githyanki Silver Longsword +4
Throwing Heavy Shield
Coif of Focus
Belt of Mountain Endurance
Ring of Invigoration
Trollskin Hide Armour +4
+1 to skill checks, saves, and ability checks until they leave Zvomarana
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

BKT

Bha-Ka-Thet concentrates to sustain the fiery aura, but he hits only weakly.

[sblock=OOC]

minor: save vs lightning  (1d20=2)
standard: Twilight Touch  (Mauglurien, (SS2) (1d20+25=35, 1d20+25=38, 3d6+17=28)
half damage on miss.
move ->minor: Sustain: The burst creates a zone that lasts until the end of your next turn. When you hit creature in this zone, that creature takes 2d6 extra fire damage. Sustain Minor. The zone persists.   
free: Centered Flurry (7 radiant) (if one attack hits)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bha-Ka-Thet
*Perception*: 32 *Insight*: 27 / Low-light Vision
*Initiative:* +21
*AC* 36 *Fortitude* 33 *Reflex* 35 *Will* 35
*Hit Points*: 47 / 143 *Bloodied*: 71
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 35 *Surges per day*: 11/12
*At-Will Powers:* Dancing Cobra, Five Storms, Spider Technique, Obscured Avoidance
*Encounter Powers*: Razorclaw Shifting, Divine Sun, Three Winds Kick, Overpowering Strike, Strike the Avalanche, Purifying Meditation, Vow
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Sun Technique, Rising Dragon Fire, Ring the Golden Bell, Twilight Touch, Undimmed Sun, Meditative Solace

*Conditions:* Resist Everything 10, Can use minor to make saving roll, 10 lightning (se)
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 27, 2010)

Kylek's alabaster scales sizzled in the immense heat that radiated from the huge insect-like creature, faint smoke or steam wisped off the dragonborn's large frame.  Reaching up he grasped his head and the silver diadem he wore pulsed with power, Kylek roared and his eyes blazed with cold fire.  Immediately he uttered a short, guttural word and frost spread from his thick hand across the purloined dagger, savagely he thrust it forward the arc of its strike leaving a steaming trail.  The dagger failed to find a weak point, banging harmlessly off the things chitinous shell.  Undeterred by the vagaries of combat, Kylek howled out for the arctic winds of elemental winter to be his shield.  Snapping and crackling air around the dragonborn roared with primal power.  Turning a baleful eye toward the dwarf that menaced Bha-Ka-Thet, Kylek gave the rod he carried a cruel twist and the icy tendrils that wove their way across the battle responded viciously, slashing at Mauglurien.  

[sblock=ooc]

start of turn: takes 10 fire damage, 5 resisted, 5 to temp HP, 3 temp HP remaining.  

minor: circlet of mental onslaught
Kylek gains a +1 power bonus to attack rolls and damage rolls when making Wisdom, Intelligence, and Charisma attacks until the end of the encounter.

standard: Dragon Frost (Via Sorcerous Blade Channeling which replaced Reaper's Touch): vs Fort [Target: Remorhaz] (1d20+25+2-2=30) 
+1 from the Circlet, but that's still pretty low, I'm guessing that misses.  

move: use Cloak of Freezing Winter.  
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, each creature that hits Kylek with a melee attack takes 1d8+20 cold damage, and he pushes that creature 1d4+3 squares.

free action: Lightning Dagger: vs Ref [Target: Mauglurien] (1d20+24=43) [derp: 44 actually]
Cold Damage (2d4+27+1=33) [edit: Mauglurien gains 5 cold vuln TENT (Kylek)]
This generates an OA if the Remorhaz wants it.  

[/sblock]


[sblock=ministats]*Kylek*- Male Dragonborn Sorcerer/Blizzard Mage/Demigod 21
Initiative: +12, Passive Perception: 22, Passive Insight: 22
AC:36, Fort:34, Reflex:32, Will:36 -- Speed:6
Resist:15 cold, 15 necrotic
HP:124 + 3 temp/124, Bloodied:62, Surge Value:32, Surges left:12/14
Action Points: 0
Powers -
Burning Spray
Dragon Frost
Rimestorm
Winter's Clutch
Downbeat of Wings
Stalking Frost
Spatial Trip
Sudden Scales
Narrow Escape 
Draconic Majesty
Dragon Breath
Battle Awareness
Second Wind
Adamantine Echo
Lightning Daggers
Blackfire Serpent
Blizzard
Cloak of Freezing Wind
Circlet of Mental Onslaught
Cloak of Displacement
Counterstrike Guards
Exodus Knife
Pouch of Frozen Passage
Ring of Feather Fall
Ring of Tenacious Will

Conditions:
Lightning Daggers
Cloak of Freezing Wind

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Remorhaz is dazed so no OA Oni [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Batin is untrained, so takes the damage. Thought it was usable untrained.[/sblock]Batin lands heavily and stands, shrouded in mist, the circle around his head flaring. Emerging from the fog next to the sorrowsworn, Batin strike out with this blade, a ghost of his former self. As the spin completes, he is suddenly next to the writhing abomination, the blade's cut continuing.[sblock=OOC]Stand up. Use Circlet of Mental Assault to gain +1 hit/damage until end of encounter. Move to P8 (first, one square S8 to see, then around to avoid OA). Spend AP to become insubstantial TENT and use Hellspike Assault: Ref 37, 19 fire and vulnerable to 5 fire against next fire attack. Teleport to I5 (can move 2 extra from being insubtantional; bringing S1 if it was hit) and attack the Yaunt-Ti: Ref 39 (forgot CA), 21 fire and vulnerable to 5 fire against next fire attack. Now has CA for next attack.[/sblock] [sblock=Batin (Impenetrable Warding, Whetstone of Combustion, Circlet of Mental Assault, insubstantial)]Batin—Male Shadar-Kai Swordmage/Ghost Blade/Planeshaper 21
Initiative: +14; Passive Perception: 26, Passive Insight: 21; low-light vision
HP: 124/165, Bloodied: 82, Surge: 41, Surges left: 3/10
AC: 43, Fort: 38, Reflex: 41, Will: 36
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used

Sword Burst
Greenflame Blade
Aegis of Assault
Sword Burst
Dual Lightning Strike
Ghost Sword x2
Acid Burst Blade
Firelasher's Lunge/Necromancer's Disruption
Hellspike Assault
Omnipressent Assault
Burning Mantle
Planar Shock
Dimensional Warp
Armathor's Step
Unerring Perry
Impenetrable Warding
Phase Evasion
Planestrider Boots (Encounter)
Rapidstrike Bracers (Encounter)
Guardian's Cape +4 (Daily)
Circlet of Mental Onslaught (Daily)

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 29, 2010)

Sarenax struggles against the persistent spells of their enemies. The cleric manages to suppress the effects of the wyvern's breath, but the archon's lightning and giant's soul-magic still leave him incapacitated.
[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to note that Sarenax has an aura as well - bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage. Peanuts in most cases, unless the enemy in question is vulnerable to radiant, then it's useful.

Is Cabana still with us? In any case, I think it's just Massacre and Sarenax left for this round, so I might as well roll my saves now, haha.

Save vs ongoing lightning 10: 1d20+1=9
Save vs. ongoing necrotic 10: 1d20+1=20
Save vs. stunned and lose surge: 1d20+1=5
Oh boo-urns, there goes my last surge next round. At least I still have one power that can heal without a surge, if I can get un-dazed.[/sblock][sblock=Sarenax]*Sarenax the Reaper* - Male Dragonborn Cleric 21
Initiative: +13, Passive Perception: 25, Passive Insight: 30
AC:37(39), Fort:32, Reflex:31, Will:31 -- Speed:6 (8 when bloodied)
HP:105/142, Bloodied:71, Surge Value:37, Surges left:1/9
Resist 5 all
Action Points: 1
Aura: Astral Vibrance. Bloodied enemies starting their turn within 5 squares take 2 radiant damage.
Powers -
Righteous Brand
Priest's Shield
Strengthen the Faithful
Astral Wave
Promise of Victory/Inspiring Strike
Blinding Light
Bastion of Health
Channel Divinity (Death Knell)
Healing Word [x] [ ] [ ]
Dragon Breath
Oath of Enmity
Second Wind
Divine Power
Wrath of the Faithful
Indomitable Spirit
Angel Ascendant
Bless
Mass Cure Light Wounds
Angelic Presence
Divine Armor

Cord of Divine Favor
Ruby Scabbard
 Cloak of Displacement
Black Feather of the Raven Queen
Gloves of the Healer
Obsidian Steed

Conditions:
+1 to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws
+2 power bonus to AC, resist 5 all til end of encounter
+1 item bonus to AC, Ref; +2 item bonus to speed (dragonborn greaves)
+1 racial bonus to attacks

10 ongoing lightning (se)
Stunned and lose 1 HS/turn (se both)

One failed death save.

Full character sheet [/sblock]


----------

